#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Опрос о мясоедстве.

## Вао

Не хотелось, что-бы мой опрос стал источником нового спора. Надеюсь  и не станет.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А особенно я не ем рыбу.

----------


## Igaa

Главное правильно приготовить.

----------


## Влад

Мясо я не ем, но от рыбы пока не могу отказаться - не получается (хотя и считаю, что надо быть вегетарианцем). Голосую как "мясоед".

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ем и много и рыбу тоже очень люблю. И люблю залить всё это бутылочкой прохладного пива или рюмкой кристальной водочки.
Вообще я чревоугодник. Вот.

----------


## woltang

ВАо ,что за любопытсво? праздное?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Мясо ем...

----------


## Аньезка

Не ем ни мясо, ни птицу, ни морских гадов.

----------


## Вао

> ВАо ,что за любопытсво? праздное?


Не праздное, а сугубо научное.  :Smilie:   Хотел выяснить есть ли взаимосвязь между характером принимаемой пищи и агрессией. Вот беру например вегетарианца и проверяю его сообщения на БФе на агрессивность и тоже самое делаю с мясоедами. Вот пришёл к выводу , что все таки вегетарианцы менее агрессивны и более терпимы чем мясоеды.  :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Вао Цзы, а не познакомите ли нас с методикой определения уровня агрессивности в постах? Модераториалу было бы крайне полезно, чесслово.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не ем ни мясо, ни птицу, ни морских гадов.


Аналогично!

----------


## sidhi

> Не праздное, а сугубо научное.   Хотел выяснить есть ли взаимосвязь между характером принимаемой пищи и агрессией. Вот беру например вегетарианца и проверяю его сообщения на БФе на агрессивность и тоже самое делаю с мясоедами. Вот пришёл к выводу , что все таки вегетарианцы менее агрессивны и более терпимы чем мясоеды.


Четыре года не потреблял а агрессивности к великому сожалению не поубавилось  :Wink:

----------


## Kamla

> Четыре года не потреблял а агрессивности к великому сожалению не поубавилось


подождите ещё 3, посмотрите..))

----------


## PampKin Head

> подождите ещё 3, посмотрите..))


лучше 20!

----------


## Аньезка

> лучше 20!


Раздался агрессивный оклик из зала! :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Joy (15.09.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Неагрессивы православных бьют, аааааааааааааааа!!!

----------


## Грег

> Не праздное, а сугубо научное.   Хотел выяснить есть ли взаимосвязь между характером принимаемой пищи и агрессией. Вот беру например вегетарианца и проверяю его сообщения на БФе на агрессивность и тоже самое делаю с мясоедами. Вот пришёл к выводу , что все таки вегетарианцы менее агрессивны и более терпимы чем мясоеды.


Сомневаюсь, что исследование чисто.
Всё-таки, агрессивность - субъективный фактор.
Эмоции в инете, в большинстве случаев, неадекватно считываются - есть соответствующие исследования.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> лучше 20!


 :Big Grin:  , если хватит денег на витамин "Б" :Big Grin:

----------


## Влад

> Вот пришёл к выводу , что все таки вегетарианцы менее агрессивны и более терпимы чем мясоеды.


Как Вы думаете: мясоедение - причина или следствие агрессивности?

----------


## Igaa

> Как Вы думаете: мясоедение - причина или следствие агрессивности?


Думаю здесь совсем иная связь, и вообще связано ли агрессивность с мясом, а лично сомневаюсь! 
причина агрессивности наверника в другом.

----------


## Аньезка

Поскольку все темы о вегетарианстве закрыты, привожу здесь то, что нашла:
*"Диета милосердия. Буддизм и вегетарианство" Роси Филип Капло*
http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/religion/...hism-3.htm#3.1

----------


## Anneta

Растительная пища - такая вкуснотища!

----------


## JuniorUK

> Как Вы думаете: мясоедение - причина или следствие агрессивности?


Адольф Гитлер был вегетарианцем.
Далай Лама ест мясо по предписанию врачей.

----------


## Gaza

JuniorUK , про Гитлера уже миллион раз отвечено - много мерзавцев по утрам принимают душ. Это не значит, что приличным людям не стоит умываться.
 Про Далай Ламу. Если я правильно всё помню он был очень активным проповедником вегетарианства. Но у него обнаружили какую-то болезнь, и какие-то очень странные врачи убедили его есть немного мяса. Он согласился. Хотя по-моему после столь активной проповеднической деятельности не должен был ни при каких обстаятельствах. Это выглядит как слабость и цепляние за жизнь. Он не имеет на это право. Я имею и вы имеете, а он нет. Потому как он Духовный Лидер. При всём глубоком уважении к нему. Бог ему судья. 
 В любом случае это его трагедия, и когда здесь на форуме Далай-Ламу приводят в пример как противника вегетарианства это выглядит просто как издевательство и насмешка над ним.

----------


## Tiop

> JuniorUK , про Гитлера уже миллион раз отвечено - много мерзавцев по утрам принимают душ. Это не значит, что приличным людям не стоит умываться.


Гитлер был вегетарианцем, это просто факт.




> Бог ему судья.


Бог дал животных в пищу человеку, или Вы не о том Боге?

----------


## Gaza

Tiop, тема вегетарианства и мясоедения перемолота на форуме тысячу раз Вы хотите добавить ещё что-то?

----------


## Ондрий

> Как Вы думаете: мясоедение - причина или следствие агрессивности?


Если мне вместо котлет жена подаст пустую тушеную капусту, я буду очень агрессивен.

Вывод - вегетарианская пища приводит к агрессии   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

Gaza, я обратил внимание на факт, что фигура "великого фюрера" никак не сравнима всего лишь с мерзавцем в душе.

----------


## JuniorUK

> JuniorUK , про Гитлера уже миллион раз отвечено - много мерзавцев по утрам принимают душ. Это не значит, что приличным людям не стоит умываться.


Ну вот и я про тоже. Никакой связи.





> Про Далай Ламу. Если я правильно всё помню он был очень активным проповедником вегетарианства. Но у него обнаружили какую-то болезнь, и какие-то очень странные врачи убедили его есть немного мяса. Он согласился. Хотя по-моему после столь активной проповеднической деятельности не должен был ни при каких обстаятельствах. Это выглядит как слабость и цепляние за жизнь. Он не имеет на это право. Я имею и вы имеете, а он нет. Потому как он Духовный Лидер. При всём глубоком уважении к нему. Бог ему судья. 
>  В любом случае это его трагедия, и когда здесь на форуме Далай-Ламу приводят в пример как противника вегетарианства это выглядит просто как как издевательство и насмешка над ним.


Никакой насмешки или издевательства. Это факт,  даже можно сказать- медицинский факт.

----------


## Буль

> Про Далай Ламу. Если я правильно всё помню он был очень активным проповедником вегетарианства. Но у него обнаружили какую-то болезнь, и какие-то очень странные врачи убедили его есть немного мяса. Он согласился. Хотя по-моему после столь активной проповеднической деятельности не должен был ни при каких обстаятельствах. Это выглядит как слабость и цепляние за жизнь. Он не имеет на это право. Я имею и вы имеете, а он нет. Потому как он Духовный Лидер. При всём глубоком уважении к нему. Бог ему судья.


Поразительно, с какой уверенностью мы способны указывать другим какие права они имеют, а в каких мы им отказываем, и с какой лёгкостью мы взваливаем на себя столь тяжёлую ответственность за подобные указания...  :Cool:

----------


## Влад

Хм, про агрессивность написал Вао Цзы, а вопросы задают почему-то мне.




> Если мне вместо котлет жена подаст пустую тушеную капусту, я буду очень агрессивен.


Почему???

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Про Далай Ламу. Если я правильно всё помню он был очень активным проповедником вегетарианства. Но у него обнаружили какую-то болезнь, и какие-то очень странные врачи убедили его есть немного мяса. Он согласился. Хотя по-моему после столь активной проповеднической деятельности не должен был ни при каких обстаятельствах. Это выглядит как слабость и цепляние за жизнь. Он не имеет на это право. Я имею и вы имеете, а он нет. Потому как он Духовный Лидер. При всём глубоком уважении к нему. Бог ему судья. 
> В любом случае это его трагедия, и когда здесь на форуме Далай-Ламу приводят в пример как противника вегетарианства это выглядит просто как издевательство и насмешка над ним.


Газа, к чему этот драматизм и пафос? ЕСДЛ гораздо практичнее, чем кажется с некоей "высокодуховной" точки зрения. И ничего "странного", как вы говорите,  в рекомендациях специалистов тибетской медицины нет. Могу привести параллели на тему "духовности" и практичности: например, у христиан Великим постом больным для укрепления сил также разрешено мясо, мясной бульон и рыба. Кстати, рыбу тем же постом разрешают есть и тем, кто по многу часов поёт на ангельском клиросе - слишком изнашиваютца физически :Smilie:  (кстати, проверял лично, когда-то пел :Smilie: ).

----------


## Gaza

Нандзед, так глупостей и в христианском и в буддистском мире хватает. Что там бульон, в наших больницах до сих пор манной кашей кормят, а она даже хуже бульона, наверное.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Человечину точно не ем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Б.К.

Не ем убитых существ. Не хочется соучаствовать в этом жестоком процессе. Конечно, не спасти убитых, но ведь как есть тело своих матерей? Это очень нехорошо, по моему.

----------


## Владов

А сосиски из туалетной бумаги за мясо считаются?

----------


## Vajasa

Смотря какое качество у туалетной бумаги

Не знаю точно кем был или не был Гитлер, но читал, что мясо ему было противопоказано по состоянию здоровья и всё же он его в небольших количествах ел, так что вопрос про его вегетарианство спорный. В любом случае приводить личность А. Г. как пример инфернального вегетарианца смысла нет, так как на скотобойнях и в лабораториях до сих пор делаются вещи похуже, чем делал он при жизни

----------


## Светлана

> Далай Лама ест мясо по предписанию врачей.


это давно  не правда. и почему все, кто ест мясо, так любят приводить этот случай многолетней давности?
все смотрим ролик на http://www.meat.org 
то  же самое на YouTube: http://youtube.com/watch?v=VIjanhKqVC4&feature=related

еще: http://youtube.com/watch?v=J9As0YR0LNw&feature=related 
(здесь  желательно знать английский)

все делаем выводы сами.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Frown:    Не ешьте трупы!  не будьте причиной страданий живых существ! представте что было с нами если бы гипотетически некая инопланетная раса покорила бы нас. И стали бы относиться к нам так же. нас бы, вырашивали на фермах, и было бы много пород людей. Мясные, бойцовые, декоротивные и тд
как бы нам это понравилось? Не унижайте живых существ глядя на них в цирках, или в их пожизненных тюрьмах (зоопарках). имейте состродание к тем кто слабее, и не силах ответить вам ничем кроме потоком своей крови. Мы возносим наши молитвы Великой Бодхисаттве Милосердия забывая о том были ли мы милосердны к тем, кто нас просил нас об этом.

----------


## Aleksey L.

вот, скажем, съел человек мясо - как ему теперь избежать неблагих последствий? мясо внутри уже. как его нейтрализовать и анигилировать эффект?

----------


## Светлана

> вот, скажем, съел человек мясо - как ему теперь избежать неблагих последствий? мясо внутри уже. как его нейтрализовать и анигилировать эффект?


у самой бывает такая же проблема. думаю, в этом случае нужно прежде всего развить сожаление, что животное зарезали  ради пищи, и что перед смертью оно страдало, прочитать мантру Ваджрасаттвы и Мани мантру, посвятвив заслуги перерождению этого существа в чистой земле.
ну и совсем хорошо в этом случае сделать пожертвование в какую-нибудь организацию по защите прав животных, правда в России они пока реально не работают.

----------


## Ersh

> вот, скажем, съел человек мясо - как ему теперь избежать неблагих последствий? мясо внутри уже. как его нейтрализовать и анигилировать эффект?


Никак. Только радикальное аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи спасет грешника. :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> В любом случае приводить личность А. Г. как пример инфернального вегетарианца смысла нет, так как на скотобойнях и в лабораториях до сих пор делаются вещи похуже, чем делал он при жизни


Виноват, а какие вещи *"похуже"*, чем на скотобойнях, делал А. Гитлер? 

Или мы, ничтоже сумняшеся, сравниваем кислое с пушистым?

----------


## Буль

> Не ешьте трупы!


Упасите, будды! Никогда не ел трупов! Мой рацион - это мясо, овощи, злаки. А что, разве есть на форуме люди, которые едят трупы?  :EEK!:  




> представте что было с нами если бы гипотетически некая инопланетная раса покорила бы нас. И стали бы относиться к нам так же. нас бы, вырашивали на фермах, и было бы много пород людей. Мясные, бойцовые, декоротивные и тд
> как бы нам это понравилось?


_"Да, не спорьте,  Иван Арнольдович,  я  ведь  уж  понял. Я же никогда не  говорю на ветер,  вы  это отлично знаете.  Теоретически  это интересно. Ну, ладно!  Физиологи будут  в восторге. Москва беснуется... Ну, а практически что?"_ 
(с) Ф.Ф.Преображенский

----------


## Alex S.

> _"Да, не спорьте,  Иван Арнольдович,  я  ведь  уж  понял. Я же никогда не  говорю на ветер,  вы  это отлично знаете.  Теоретически  это интересно. Ну, ладно!  Физиологи будут  в восторге. Москва беснуется... Ну, а практически что?"_ 
> (с) Ф.Ф.Преображенский


Да, конечно: лелеять свое движение по-инерции легче, чем двигаться.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Упасите, будды! Никогда не ел трупов! Мой рацион - это мясо, овощи, злаки. А что, разве есть на форуме люди, которые едят трупы?  
> 
> 
> 
> _"Да, не спорьте,  Иван Арнольдович,  я  ведь  уж  понял. Я же никогда не  говорю на ветер,  вы  это отлично знаете.  Теоретически  это интересно. Ну, ладно!  Физиологи будут  в восторге. Москва беснуется... Ну, а практически что?"_ 
> (с) Ф.Ф.Преображенский


Друг мой, мясо это и есть труп. А ваш сарказм не совсем к месту. Ну а практически,   :Frown:   встретимся мы оба в одном не очень хорошем месте. Ад Авичи называеться, слыхали может быть? Тогда вот, нам с вами всю нашу практику и напомнят.  Я представляюю выражение вашего лица, когда окажется что ад, понятие не столь метафизическое как вам казалось!

----------


## Vajasa

> Виноват, а какие вещи *"похуже"*, чем на скотобойнях, делал А. Гитлер?


Никаких. Убивал (говоря про Гитлера я имею ввиду всю немецко-фашистскую армию под его руководством, естественно), но в меньших количествах и целью более высокой чем набивание живота и создание комфорта для обывателя

----------


## Ersh

> Никаких. Убивал (говоря про Гитлера я имею ввиду всю немецко-фашистскую армию под его руководством, естественно), но в меньших количествах и целью более высокой чем набивание живота и создание комфорта для обывателя


Это с какой-такой более высокой целью?

----------


## Буль

> Друг мой, мясо это и есть труп.


ТРУП - Мертвое тело человека или животного (словарь Ушакова)
МЯСО - Только мышцы убитых животных без костей (словарь Ушакова)

Да рассеется тьма неведения терминов русского языка на благо всех живых существ!




> А ваш сарказм не совсем к месту.


Я отвечу серьёзно: я часто использую сарказм в случаях, когда для меня очевидно то, что люди с определённой целью пытаются манипулировать восприятием оппонентов.




> встретимся мы оба в одном не очень хорошем месте. Ад Авичи называеться, слыхали может быть? Тогда вот, нам с вами всю нашу практику и напомнят.  Я представляюю выражение вашего лица, когда окажется что ад, понятие не столь метафизическое как вам казалось!


Извините, а с какой целью Вы пытаетесь навязать мне свои верования?

----------


## Буль

> говоря про Гитлера я имею ввиду всю немецко-фашистскую армию под его руководством


Вот как! То есть Гитлер, оказывается, в кармическом ответе за "всю немецко-фашистскую армию"? А сама эта армия белая и пушистая?  :Cool:

----------


## лесник

> Не праздное, а сугубо научное.   Хотел выяснить есть ли взаимосвязь между характером принимаемой пищи и агрессией. Вот беру например вегетарианца и проверяю его сообщения на БФе на агрессивность и тоже самое делаю с мясоедами. Вот пришёл к выводу , что все таки вегетарианцы менее агрессивны и более терпимы чем мясоеды.


Допустим, такая связь есть. И что из этого следует? А если есть только травку и запивать водичкой, то на агрессию сил совсем не останется. И что теперь, совсем не есть?

Даже если такая причинно-следственная связь и есть ( в чем я сомневаюсь), то буддизм не в этом, имхо. Вот когда человек проявляет смирение и сострадание независимо от того, что он ест, вот это круто.

----------


## Vajasa

> Это с какой-такой более высокой целью?


С целью захвата всего мира!  :Embarrassment:  




> Вот как! То есть Гитлер, оказывается, в кармическом ответе за "всю немецко-фашистскую армию"? А сама эта армия белая и пушистая?


Я сделал пояснение потому, что Гитлер, собственно, никого не убивал, а раздавал приказы убийства (приказы раздавались и ему). В "кармическом ответе" как Гитлер, так и его армия так и те, кто прониклись его идеями. Так же в "кармическом ответе" владелец мясокомбината, мясники и потребители
Удачи  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Вы сами не представляете, за какие "кармические" преступления ответственны вегетарианцы :Smilie:  Но впрочем, это уже сто пятьдесят раз обсуждалось на форуме.
В Сансаре, как в кипящем котле - нет прохладного места, будь ты мясоед или вегетарианец...

----------


## Буль

> С целью захвата всего мира!


Пардон, у Гитлера не было такой цели.




> Я сделал пояснение потому, что Гитлер, собственно, никого не убивал, а раздавал приказы убийства


Собственно, вермахту Гитлер не отдавал приказов на убийства, он отдавал приказы на захват территорий. Насколько мне известно Гитлер отдавал приказы на казнь заговорщиков только гестапо в 1944 году, после неудачного на него покушения.




> (приказы раздавались и ему).


Угу, интересно - кем?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> В "кармическом ответе" как Гитлер, так и его армия так и те, кто прониклись его идеями. Так же в "кармическом ответе" владелец мясокомбината, мясники и потребители


А сие из чего следует? Просто лично Вам так захотелось?

----------


## Топпер

> Так же в "кармическом ответе" владелец мясокомбината, мясники и потребители


Скоро надо будет начинать банить за ересь Девадаты  :Mad:  
Множество участников святее самого Будды в  вопросе мясоедства.

----------


## Zom

> Так же в "кармическом ответе" владелец мясокомбината, мясники и потребители


Первые два да, а последний нет.
Правильнее мне кажется было бы уж написать не "потребители", а "покупатели" - и то карма для покупателей не особенно сильной будет как мне кажется.

Но определенно можно сказать что количество уничтожаемых на фермах существ напрямую зависит от количества покупающих мясную продукцию.. (как мне кажется по этой причине во многих корейских монастырях, там где монахи сами себе готовят еду, господствует вегетарианство)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Собственно, вермахту Гитлер не отдавал приказов на убийства, он отдавал приказы на захват территорий. Насколько мне известно Гитлер отдавал приказы на казнь заговорщиков только гестапо в 1944 году, после неудачного на него покушения.


Не только, еще в 1934 провел "ночь длинных ножей", устроив чистку в партии при помо0щи СС.

----------


## Топпер

Это были старания Гимлера, который пытался устранить Рёма.

----------


## Буль

> Не только, еще в 1934 провел "ночь длинных ножей", устроив чистку в партии при помо0щи СС.


Насколько мне известно приказы на уничтожение Рёма иже с ним отдавал Гейдрих, а не Гитлер

----------


## Маша_ла

У меня от вегетарианства возникает упадок сил, раздражительность, нервность и ощущение пустоты внутри, как будто тело не весит ничего, хотя вес, как раз увеличивается. Еще волосы выпадают со страшной силой.
Вегетарианством я называю  неупотребление в пищу существ, а также молочных продуктов.

----------


## Zom

> У меня от вегетарианства возникает упадок сил, раздражительность, нервность и ощущение пустоты внутри, как будто тело не весит ничего, хотя вес, как раз увеличивается. Еще волосы выпадают со страшной силой.


А Вы уверены что сие была вегетарианская диета -)))) ?
У меня вот всё с точностью до наоборот - здоровье (особенно пищеварение) значительно улучшилось из-за немясной диеты.

----------


## Топпер

То, что лекарство для одного, для другого может быть ядом.

----------


## Ersh

> То, что лекарство для одного, для другого может быть ядом.


Совершенно верно, у моей супруги здоровье существенно улучшилось, когда она перешла от вегетарианства к мясоедению (недостаток железа, анемия). Она чуть не загнулась от этого вегетарианства.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вегетарианством я называю  неупотребление в пищу существ, а также молочных продуктов.


а почему также молочных продуктов?

----------


## Аньезка

Ребят, железко то и прочие витаминки-минералы надо все таки регулярно и в таблеточках принимать. Как вегетарианцам, так и мясоедам. Одним - одного не хватает, другим - другого. Если я правильно понимаю мнения современенных медиков, одна пища, сама по себе, все равно не способна предоставить нашим организмам в полном объеме всех необходимых веществ. Во-первых, пища эта хрен знает как выращена. Во-вторых, питаются все черти как (вегетарианцы хоть пытаются что-то там "сбалансировать", литературу читают по питанию, а мясоеды пельмени-картошку-колбасу кушают, и думают, что все у них зашибись). Что я хочу сказать: говорят, что почти все болезни от 1. психики 2. неправильного питания. ... И даже если вы вдруг стали резко стареть, морщины появились - возможно, стоит перестать есть мясо и заменить его, хотя бы, рыбой, если невмоготу. Да, от неправильного вегетарианства может быть анемия. А от мясоедства куча другой гадости.

----------


## Буль

> Ребят, железко то и прочие витаминки-минералы надо все таки регулярно и в таблеточках принимать.


Любой микробиолог Вам с удовольствием расскажет что почти все синтезированные витаминки "в таблеточках" крайне плохо усваиваются, и посоветует Вам при возможности усваивать их из пищи, а не из драже. В основном это связано с отсутствием в таблетках необходимых для усвоения ферментов, а добавление этих ферментов в таблетки делает их нестабильными.




> Если я правильно понимаю мнения современенных медиков, одна пища, сама по себе, все равно не способна предоставить нашим организмам в полном объеме всех необходимых веществ.


Не правильно понимаете. Все живые существа получают витамины с пищей. Почему же человеку вдруг стали необходимы витамины в таблетках? Питайтесь правильно "и не читайте до обеда советских газет".




> Во-первых, пища эта хрен знает как выращена.


Это может сделать её "грязной", но не отнимает присущих ей витаминов.




> Во-вторых, питаются все черти как (вегетарианцы хоть пытаются что-то там "сбалансировать", литературу читают по питанию, а мясоеды пельмени-картошку-колбасу кушают, и думают, что все у них зашибись).


Организм регулирует этот дисбаланс автоматически: при отсутствии какого-либа витамина свободные от расщепления ферменты своим избыточным присутствием воздействуют на соответствующие нейротрансмиттеры головного мозга, заставляя особь проявлять повышенный интерес к пище, которая содержит микроэлементы для избыточных ферментов в крови. Особенно сильно в этой цепи задействовано обоняние. 

Странно что на форуме приходится объяснять школьный курс биологии...  :Frown:  




> И даже если вы вдруг стали резко стареть, морщины появились - возможно, стоит перестать есть мясо и заменить его, хотя бы, рыбой, если невмоготу.


А равно как попробовать поступить и наоборот. Для человека нет одного уникального состава питания. Причина этому - высокая мутагенность ДНК человека.

----------


## Аньезка

> Любой микробиолог Вам с удовольствием расскажет что почти все синтезированные витаминки "в таблеточках" крайне плохо усваиваются, и посоветует Вам при возможности усваивать их из пищи, а не из драже. В основном это связано с отсутствием в таблетках необходимых для усвоения ферментов, а добавление этих ферментов в таблетки делает их нестабильными.


С микробиологами не вожусь, но когда у беременной сестры были проблемы с теми или иными элементами, врач назначал таблетки - и все становилось на свои места. 




> Это может сделать её "грязной", но не отнимает присущих ей витаминов.


Я не про грязь ваще-та. Вы верите в качество и полезность раздутой до гигантских размеров клубники, и в то, что в колбасе действительно есть мясо? Я лично пока на своей грядке помидорки-огурчики не выращиваю, и чем они их опрыскивают могу только догадываться. 




> Организм регулирует этот дисбаланс автоматически: при отсутствии какого-либа витамина свободные от расщепления ферменты своим избыточным присутствием воздействуют на соответствующие нейротрансмиттеры головного мозга, заставляя особь проявлять повышенный интерес к пище, которая содержит микроэлементы для избыточных ферментов в крови. Особенно сильно в этой цепи задействовано обоняние.


То есть, если меня воротит от запаха жареного мяса и рыбы, мне оно и не надо? И анемии у меня быть не должно, да?




> Странно что на форуме приходится объяснять школьный курс биологии...


Ути, бозе мой)))) не утруждайте себя так)))

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Чтобы получить необходимое количество витаминов и микроэлементов нормальных дозах надо потреблять такое количество пищи, которое переварить просто не возможно. Просто надо посмотреть суточные дозы витаминов и микроэлементов и их содержание в продуктах (+ вычесть потери приготовления и все такое).

2. То, что организм инициирует желание употреблять некоторые продукты, не является основанием того, что организм их получит.

----------


## Tiop

> А равно как попробовать поступить и наоборот. Для человека нет одного уникального состава питания. Причина этому - высокая мутагенность ДНК человека.


Какой ужос! Кто это такое Вам сказал!?

----------


## Ersh

Аня, ты врач? Ну почему ты с такой легкостью раздаешь советы другим людям? Питаться мясом посоветовал нам современный врач. Ты на самом деле ведь не знаешь, куда такие советы могут завести. Никакие пилюли не заменят всего того, что человек получает с обычной пищей.

----------


## PampKin Head

Сколько врачей - столько советов.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, ты врач? Ну почему ты с такой легкостью раздаешь советы другим людям? Питаться мясом посоветовал нам современный врач. Ты на самом деле ведь не знаешь, куда такие советы могут завести. Никакие пилюли не заменят всего того, что человек получает с обычной пищей.


Видимо, у меня были другие врачи. Ни один мясо есть не советовал. Гречку - было дело. Кефир еще. А вот мясо никому в голову не приходило советовать)

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Чтобы получить необходимое количество витаминов и микроэлементов нормальных дозах надо потреблять такое количество пищи, которое переварить просто не возможно. Просто надо посмотреть суточные дозы витаминов и микроэлементов и их содержание в продуктах (+ вычесть потери приготовления и все такое).


Человек - продукт природы. Его потребности в пище, воздухе, температурном режиме, влажности и тех же витаминах формировались (и формировали человека, как вид) не на пустом месте, а исходя из внешних причин.
Поэтому мне кажется немного странным тот факт, что неких веществ нормальному, здоровому организму может не хватать. 
Откуда же сформировалсь сама потребность в столь гигантском объёме того или иного продукта, если в природе его не бывает  в таких количествах?

----------


## Ersh

2 Aniezka
Могу я предположить, что ты с моей женой - не один и тот же человек, и вероятно, врачи вам советуют разное?

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## Alex

Про витамины. Я не специалист, поэтому мое мнение не авторитетно, но материал по ссылке для меня убедителен.

ЗЫ: комменты тоже читать.

Кстати, автор упоминает вегетарианство как один из факторов риска авитаминозов  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Человек - продукт природы. Его потребности в пище, воздухе, температурном режиме, влажности и тех же витаминах формировались (и формировали человека, как вид) не на пустом месте, а исходя из внешних причин.
> Поэтому мне кажется немного странным тот факт, что неких веществ нормальному, здоровому организму может не хватать. 
> Откуда же сформировалсь сама потребность в столь гигантском объёме того или иного продукта, если в природе его не бывает  в таких количествах?


Никто же не говорит, что тело человека находиться в сбалансированном состоянии... Недостаток витаминов и минералов - нормальное состояние...

----------


## Zom

А Будда монахам говорил так - что дают - то и ешьте! -)

----------


## Буль

> С микробиологами не вожусь, но когда у беременной сестры были проблемы с теми или иными элементами, врач назначал таблетки - и все становилось на свои места.


Потому что врач воздествовал на клиническую картину, а не разрабатывал диетпрограмму.

Вы можете убедиться в моей правоте на практике: возьмите химически чистую лактозу, фолиевую, аскорбиновую и др. кислоты - словом, всё, что Вы посчитаете полноценным питанием, но в ХЧ варианте и попробуйте попитаться таким образом недельку - другую. Ваш организм сам выскажет Вам своё мнение по этому вопросу.

Уж сколько довелось мне таких умных в мире культуризма повидать...  :Wink:  




> Я не про грязь ваще-та. Вы верите в качество и полезность раздутой до гигантских размеров клубники


Проведите анализ плода и убедитесь в наличии там аскорбиновой кислоты.




> и в то, что в колбасе действительно есть мясо?


Колбаса - это производный продукт. Не сравнивайте кислое с квадратным!




> То есть, если меня воротит от запаха жареного мяса и рыбы, мне оно и не надо? И анемии у меня быть не должно, да?


Жареное мясо - тоже производный продукт. Возможно это Ваша реакция на разогретое растительное масло или на ещё что-то. Трудно сказать заочно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Про витамины. Я не специалист, поэтому мое мнение не авторитетно, но материал по ссылке для меня убедителен.
> 
> ЗЫ: комменты тоже читать.
> 
> Кстати, автор упоминает вегетарианство как один из факторов риска авитаминозов


Алекс, спасибо, хороший текст, который не противоречит тому, что я писала про витамины в таблетках.

А что касается камментов... то как обычно спорят



> Негативные последствия употребления витаминов (любых) во время беременности подробно описаны в работе профессора Мая Михайловича Шехтмана «Руководство по экстрагенитальной патологии у беременных», которое у нас переиздавалось на протяжении 20 лет 3 раза. *И все равно участковые гинекологи продолжают назначать витамины в первом триместре беременности*.


Так что не надо приводить врачей, как истину в последней инстанции.  :Big Grin:  Они сами еще не договорились...

----------


## Буль

> 1. Чтобы получить необходимое количество витаминов и микроэлементов нормальных дозах надо потреблять такое количество пищи, которое переварить просто не возможно.


Нельзя ли попредметнее?




> 2. То, что организм инициирует желание употреблять некоторые продукты, не является основанием того, что организм их получит.


А кто-то это оспаривал?  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> 2 Aniezka
> Могу я предположить, что ты с моей женой - не один и тот же человек, и вероятно, врачи вам советуют разное?


Ёрш...
Я лишь имела в виду, что если, скажем, человеку не хватает железа, он может *1.* есть мясо *2*. есть гречку, яблоки и чечевицу *3*. принимать железо в таблетке. (да, Бао, статья, приведенная Алексом подтверждает, что витамины в таблетках идентичны витаминам в еде).
Варианты есть, и разные врачи (они тоже люди) советуют разное. 
И то, что твоя супруга пошла по пути №1, не значит, что пути №2 и №3 ей бы не помогли.
Вегетарианство не вредно для здоровья)))

----------


## ullu

Ань, а если человеку не хватает питательности?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, а если человеку не хватает питательности?


Что это такое, Уллу?

----------


## ullu

Не знаю , если бы я знала, то наверное можно было бы найти чем её заменить.
Но вот в Чужд Ши написано , что если пища слишком грубая и не питательная, то может случится расстройство ветра.
Я пробовала съесть больше каши или бобов ( сожрать столько овощей я просто физически не в силах, может и вывернуть )...но у меня раздувается живот, а все равно я мерзну , простужаюсь, сплю и если болела не выздоравливаю. Тогда я ем баранью котлету или куриный бульон и поправляюсь за пару дней.
Это не аргумент, а вопрос.

----------


## Буль

> да, Бао, статья, приведенная Алексом подтверждает, что витамины в таблетках идентичны витаминам в еде


А, пардон, ту статью кто писал? Тот, кто, по собственному выражению, "мышкой в интернете покликал"? Т.е. лично Вы, конечно, можете доверять всему, что написано в ЖЖ, но мне эта статья этого не доказывает, ибо я понимаю что такое стереометрия макромолекулы, и, как следствие, почему вещество называется в обиходе одинаково, а усваивается по-разному.

Так что усвояемость "таблеточек" подтвердится тогда, когда, как я Вам предлагал, продержитесь месяц на ХЧ компонентах без проблем со здоровьем.

PS: если вдруг на это решитесь: дольше не надо, а то в реанимацию можете попасть

----------


## PampKin Head

...не читайте Чужд Ши перед обедом. (с)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Читал недавно интересную книгу о питании, написанную вполне спокойными, вменяемыми академическими учёными-биологами из США. Ссылку с ходу не приведу, надо порыться в архивах. Они рассматривают вопросы питания с точки зрения наших видовых биологических предрасположенностей, заложенных в генетической программе. Безо всяких веганских/мясоедских конфликтов и без невежественной болтовни Аллена Карра (см. "Лучший способ похудеть" ) о том, что нам якобы нужны только сырые овощи, фрукты и орехи. 
--------------------------
*По замечанию Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, подобное питание - всего лишь лучший способ нарушить баланс энергий в теле. Тем более в зимний период, когда сырые овощи и фрукты нормально не усваиваются. Кстати, обезьяны, которые на воле едят только растительную пищу, в неволе, где им дают творог и немного мяса, живут в два раза дольше.
--------------------------
Так вот, эти учёные пишут (кстати, в полном соответствии с тибетской медициной), что нам нужны и овощи (желательно приготовленные, но как можно быстрее, чтобы свести к минимуму потерю витаминов), и яйца, и мясо. Желательно отказаться от тяжёлой говядины и свинины и перейти на рыбу и птицу. А вот любые бобовые (в том числе, конечно, горох и чечевица) вообще людям противопоказаны, потому что наш желудок просто не может переработать содержащиеся в них токсины.

----------


## Ersh

> Ёрш...
> Я лишь имела в виду, что если, скажем, человеку не хватает железа, он может *1.* есть мясо *2*. есть гречку, яблоки и чечевицу *3*. принимать железо в таблетке. (да, Бао, статья, приведенная Алексом подтверждает, что витамины в таблетках идентичны витаминам в еде).
> Варианты есть, и разные врачи (они тоже люди) советуют разное. 
> И то, что твоя супруга пошла по пути №1, не значит, что пути №2 и №3 ей бы не помогли.
> Вегетарианство не вредно для здоровья)))



Вегетарианство не вредно для здоровья здоровым людям. А людям с нарушенным балансом - нужно то, что прописал врач. И витаминами тут не обойдешься. Есть еще масса веществ необходимых организму помимо витаминов и микроэлементов. Жирные кислоты, аминокислоты - фиг его знает еще что, чего в пилюльки не засунуто.
Позволь нам выполнять рекомендации нашего лечащего врача, а не твои, при всем моем к тебе уважении.

----------


## ullu

А ещё вот геше Тинлей в Курумкане сказал - здесь очень ветренное и холодное место, тем, кто сидит здесь в ретрите нужно кушать мясо .
А его спросили что делать тем, кто не ест мясо , он ответил - не сидеть здесь в ретрите.

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Вообще, мне в этом вопросе нравится позиция Zom(а). Он - вегетарианец, но никого не агитирует жить без мяса. Очень по-буддийски

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Позволь нам выполнять рекомендации нашего лечащего врача, а не твои, при всем моем к тебе уважении.


А я, кажется, конкретно вам никаких рекомендаций не давала.
Это вообще типичная мясоедская фобия  - видеть кругом агитаторов.  :Big Grin: 
При всем уважении, так сказать.

То, что кому-то неправильное вегетарианство вредит - так же верно, как и то, что вегетарианство может другому помочь восстановить здоровье.

Еще можно закидать друг друга ссылками "с приветом" от одних ученых другим, и так далее. Наставить "спасиб" под сообщениями, которые более соответствуют нашим пищевым приСТРАСТиям. Бесперспективная болтовня, однако.

----------


## Аньезка

> Так вот, эти учёные пишут (кстати, в полном соответствии с тибетской медициной), что нам нужны и овощи (желательно приготовленные, но как можно быстрее, чтобы свести к минимуму потерю витаминов), и яйца, *и мясо*. Желательно отказаться от тяжёлой говядины и свинины и перейти на рыбу и птицу. А вот любые бобовые (в том числе, конечно, горох и чечевица) вообще людям противопоказаны, потому что наш желудок просто не может переработать содержащиеся в них токсины.


Димк, это нужно обязательно, при случае, передать Кармапе. А то что он,получается, - вредить здоровью призывает? Не дело.  :Frown:  

*Кстати, к теме про: я стала есть мясо, и мне стало лучше.*
Я в детстве боялась спать одна в темной комнате. Мне все время казалось, что кто-то может выползти из под кровати, что кругом злые духи..в общем, страшно. Много лет это длилось. А потом, в 10 лет, я попросила маму покрестить меня в церкви. Меня покрестили - и все прошло тут же.  :Smilie:  

... психика человека - великая весч.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Еще можно закидать друг друга ссылками "с приветом" от одних ученых другим.


Нет, если речь не идёт об учёных из новостей Мэйл.ру или из женских журналов.  :Smilie:  Есть вполне объективные истины, устанавливаемые опытным путём (например, поешьте гороха  :Big Grin: ). И серьёзная наука и медицина крайностей в подходе к питанию и диете не приемлет, придерживаясь практически буддийского срединного пути.

Если бы Будда запретил есть мясо, он прямо сказал бы об этом как минимум в Винае. И в Чжуд-ши (кстати, это тантра, а не просто книга по тибетской народной медицине) продукты животного происхождения не рекомендовались бы в лечебных целях.

----------


## PampKin Head

Будда мяса есть не запретил. Но вот один из Кармап пару лет назад сказал некоторые слова по данному вопросу.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я отвечу серьёзно: я часто использую сарказм в случаях, когда для меня очевидно то, что люди с определённой целью пытаются манипулировать восприятием оппонентов.
> 
> 
> 
> Извините, а с какой целью Вы пытаетесь навязать мне свои верования?


Простите меня Друг мой, поверьте, я не имел намеренья маннипулировать. Вашим восприятием, и  мне искренне жаль что Вы восприняли мои сообщения как укор или недружелюбие с моей стороны. Поверьте, я отношусь у Вам исренним уважением. Иначе я не счел бы нужным обсуждать с Вами Дхарму, и все что имеет к ней прямое или косвенное отношение. Искренне Ваш дхармичский брат Чунн Генн (Хомяк)

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## Gaza

Удивительно даже как ещё можно всерьёз ссылаться на мнения каких-то учёных о питании. Неужели ещё неясно что современная наука абсолютно ничего о правильном питании не знает. Ещё каких-то 50 лет назад считалось, что пища должна быть калорийной потом, что малокалорийной, а теперь вроде доходит что измерение пищи калориями - это бред. Обьяснение свойств пищи через содержание в ней белков, углеводов и жиров ещё один бред, который становится всё очевидней. Мнения о полезности продуктов среди учёных самые противоположные - это ещё раз иллюстрирует, что на самом деле ничего толком неизвестно. А витамины если бы были так важны как о них пишут то половина моих знакомых должна была умереть лет двадцать назад. В Советском Союзе пол страны питалось варёной колбасой и макаронами - никаких витаминов - и ничего. Здоровьем не блистали но жили.
 Так что в питании приходится полагаться на здравый смысл, мнения учителей и работы отдельных энтузиастов. Учёные конечно будут нам с очень умным видом рассказывать   про стереометрию макромолекул, но всё что говорят о питании врачи и прочие микробиологи можно смело пропускать мимо ушей.
 Кто сомневается может просто заглянуть в любую больницу и посмотреть чем там кормят людей. Да и сами эти микробиологи никаким здоровьё не отличаются.
 Так что повторюсь. Из десяти буддистских, да и любых других духовных учителей девять вам скажут, что от мяса лучше отказаться. Здравый смысл и энтузиасты ЗОЖ скажут то же самое. Другое дело, что большинству плевать, что правильно главное чтобы вкусно и сытно, но это другая тема.

----------


## Ersh

Да уж, конечно, что нам какие-то ученые, врачи... Даже Будда не указ...

----------


## Буль

> Простите меня Друг мой, поверьте, я не имел намеренья маннипулировать. Вашим восприятием, и  мне искренне жаль что Вы восприняли мои сообщения как укор или недружелюбие с моей стороны. Поверьте, я отношусь у Вам исренним уважением. Иначе я не счел бы нужным обсуждать с Вами Дхарму, и все что имеет к ней прямое или косвенное отношение. Искренне Ваш дхармичский брат Чунн Генн (Хомяк)


Спасибо!

----------


## Буль

> Удивительно даже как ещё можно всерьёз ссылаться на мнения каких-то учёных о питании. Неужели ещё неясно что современная наука абсолютно ничего о правильном питании не знает. Ещё каких-то 50 лет назад считалось, что пища должна быть калорийной потом, что малокалорийной, а теперь вроде доходит что измерение пищи калориями - это бред. Обьяснение свойств пищи через содержание в ней белков, углеводов и жиров ещё один бред, который становится всё очевидней. Мнения о полезности продуктов среди учёных самые противоположные - это ещё раз иллюстрирует, что на самом деле ничего толком неизвестно. А витамины если бы были так важны как о них пишут то половина моих знакомых должна была умереть лет двадцать назад. В Советском Союзе пол страны питалось варёной колбасой и макаронами - никаких витаминов - и ничего. Здоровьем не блистали но жили.
>  Так что в питании приходится полагаться на здравый смысл, мнения учителей и работы отдельных энтузиастов. Учёные конечно будут нам с очень умным видом рассказывать   про стереометрию макромолекул, но всё что говорят о питании врачи и прочие микробиологи можно смело пропускать мимо ушей.
>  Кто сомневается может просто заглянуть в любую больницу и посмотреть чем там кормят людей. Да и сами эти микробиологи никаким здоровьё не отличаются.


_-  Вы стоите  на самой  низшей ступени  развития,  -  перекричал Филипп Филиппович, - вы  еще  только формирующееся,  слабое в  умственном отношении существо, все ваши поступки чисто  звериные, и вы в присутствии двух людей с университетским  образованием  позволяете  себе  с  развязностью  совершенно невыносимой подавать какие-то советы космического масштаба и космической  же глупости  о том, как все поделить... А  в то же время вы наглотались зубного порошку...
- Третьего дня, - подтвердил Борменталь.
-  Ну  вот-с,  - гремел Филипп  Филиппович, -  зарубите себе  на  носу, кстати, почему  вы стерли с него цинковую мазь?  - Что  вам нужно молчать  и слушать,  что вам  говорят.  Учиться  и стараться стать хоть  сколько-нибудь приемлемым членом социалистического общества. Кстати,  какой негодяй снабдил вас этой книжкой?
- Все у вас негодяи, - испуганно ответил Шариков, оглушенный нападением с двух сторон.
- Я догадываюсь, - злобно краснея, воскликнул Филипп Филиппович.
- Ну, что же. Ну, Швондер дал. Он не негодяй... Чтоб я развивался..._

----------


## Ased

Вот вам мой ответ на данную тему. Я выделил раздел связанный с питанием (вегетерианством и мясоедством).

Сутра о законе кармы. 

Так я слышал. Однажды, на собрании присутствовало 1250 слушателей, почтенный Ананда, в благоговеянии сложил руки и трижды обошел вокруг Будды, поклонился и спросил: "В существующий темный век, когда большая часть людей терпима к несправедливости, непочтительна к Учению Будды, не внимательна к родителям, безнравственна, несчастна и убога, среди них некоторые глухие, некоторые слепы, некоторые немы, некоторые безумны, некоторые не совершенны в других аспектах, и большинство людей приучены к убийству, как мы должны понимать таинственный и фундаментальный принцип или причину, которые привели к этой действительности и к какому следствию приведет каждое дело в конечном счете. Почитаемый В Мирах, не объяснит ли нам это? 

Почитаемый В Мирах затем ответил: "Слушай внимательно, я буду объяснять Закон Кармы. Из-за Кармических результатов наследуемых из предыдущих жизней, некоторые люди слабы, некоторый богаты, некоторый счастливы и некоторый нищи. Есть - четыре правила, неизменные в получении счастья и процветания для вашей следующей жизни. Это: быть внимательным к родителям; быть почтительным к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе; воздержаться от убийства и освобождать живых существ; воздержаться от поедания мяса и быть щедрым. Затем Будда, продолжил Сутру о Карме: "Судьба - составные кармические результаты прошлого. Вера и практика этой Сутры принесет вам вечное процветание и счастье. Знайте, что Закон Кармы объясняется следующим образом: "To, что вы способны занимать пост в правительстве - следсвие создания статуи Будды в предыдущих жизнях. Отливая (совершенную) статую Будды - создаешь свое (совершенное тело), и защищаешь Татхагату защищаешь себя. Общественный чиновник не достигнет больших успехов, если не будет следовать Учению Будды. Помощь в строительстве мостов и дорог в вашей прошлой жизни, является причиной возниковения и существования различных транспортных средств, благодаря которым вы будете способны быстро преодолевать большие расстояния без усталости в ногах. Подношение одежды монахам - станет причиной обладания множеством хорошей одежды в будущем или в вашей следующей жизни. *Подношение еды голодным - станет причиной обладания большого запаса еды в вашей следующей жизни.* Быть скупым и жадным по отношению к тем, кто нуждается - станет причиной сильного страдания от голода и холода из-за отсутствия еды и одежды в вашей следующей жизни. *Подношение в дар еды монастырям - станет причиной обладания просторного дома в вашей следующей жизни.* Участие в постройке храмов и жилых домов - станет причиной процветания и счастья в вашей следующей жизни. Почитать и делать подношения на алтарь Будде цветов - станет причиной счастья и красоты в вашей следующей жизни. *Воздержание от (принятия в) пищу мяса и постоянная молитва к Будде - станет причиной обладания большим интеллектом в вашей следующей жизни.* Распространение Учения Будды - станет причиной обладания хорошей женой и сыном в вашей следующей жизни. Украшение храмов флагами и балдахинами - станет причиной хорошего брака в вашей следующей жизни. Сострадание и помощь тем, кто одинок и несчастен - станет причиной обладания хорошими родителями в вашей следующей жизни. Быть птицеловом - станет причиной сиротства в вашей следующей жизни. Освобождение птиц - станет причиной обладания множеством детей в вашей следующей жизни. Уничтожение цветов - станет причиной не получения наследства в вашей следующей жизни. Освобождение живых существ (от смерти) - станет причиной обладания долгой жизни в вашей следующей жизни. Убийство живых существ - станет причиной обладания короткой жизни в вашей следующей жизни. Похищение жены другого человека - станет причиной отсутствия жены в вашей следующей перевоплощении. Неуважение мужа - станет причиной вдовства в вашей следующей жизни. Быть неблагодарным - станет причиной попадания в рабство в вашей следующей жизни. Наличие тайного любовника - станет причиной отсутствия супруга в вашей следующей жизни. Искажение правды- станет причиной слепоты в вашей следующей жизни. Намеренное задувание свеч на алтаре Будды - станет причиной обладания кривым ртом в вашей следующей жизни. Ругать своих родителей - станет причиной рождения глухонемым в вашей следующей жизни. Глумление над последователями Будды - станет причиной обладания горба в вашей следующей жизни. Отрицание долгов - станет причиной рождения лошадью или волом в вашей следующей жизни. Обман и причинение вреда другим - станет причиной рождения свиньей или собакой в вашей следующей жизни. Подношение мяса монахам - станет причиной обладания множеством болезней в вашей следующей жизни. Подношение лекарств и лечение больных и раненых - станет причиной обладания устойчивого здоровья в вашей следующей жизни. Настойчивость в совершении зла - станет причиной заключения в вашей следующей жизни. Засыпание нор змей и хранилищ мышей - станет причиной смерти от голода в вашем следующем воплощении. Преднамеренное отравление реки или воды - станет причиной смерти от яда в вашей следующей жизни. Обман и ложь - станет причиной одиночества и несчастья в вашей следующей жизни. Неуважение к Дхарме - станет причиной постоянного голода в ваш следующий жизни. Легкомысленное исполнение предписаний данных Буддой - станет причиной глухоты в вашей следующей жизни. Подношение мяса на алтарь - станет причиной заболевания язвенными болезнями в вашей следующей жизни. Обман при продаже благовоний - станет причиной обладания плохого запаха тела в вашей следующей жизни. Охота на животных с веревкой и сетью - станет причиной смерти через повешение в вашей следующей жизни. Быть без причины завистливым и ревнивым - станет причиной одиночества или ухода супруги в вашей следующей жизни. Махинации в торговых или деловых отношениях - станет причиной поражения молнией или сожжением огнем. Иметь врагов - станет причиной ранения животными или змеями (которые были вашими врагами) в вашей следующей жизни. Что бы вы не сделали, все вернется обратно к вам, все что с вами случается - справедливое возмездие. Не думайте, что карма ошибается. Вы будете жить, чтобы перенести следствия ваших дел, или в этой жизни или в следующей. Если вы сомневаетесь относительно достоинств практики буддизма, то вы можете видеть как счастливы последователи Будды. Прошлая карма определяет вашу существующую судьбу. Существующая карма должна формировать вашу следующую жизнь. Кто бы ни клеветал на эту Сутру не будет перерожден снова как человек. Кто бы ни принял эту Сутру, станет свидетелем истины. Кто бы ни переписывает эту Сутру, будет процветать во всех жизнях. Кто бы ни хранил эту Сутру будет свободен от неудач. Кто бы ни проповедует эту Сутру станет очень интеллектуальным человеком в следующих жизнях. Кто бы ни декламирует эту Сутру, будет уважаться людьми в его следующий перевоплощениях. Кто бы ни распространяет эту Сутру, станет лидером человечества по воле всех людей в его следующей жизни. Кто бы ни верил этой Сутре, не будет терпеть неудачу, и будет свидетелем вечного счастья. Закон Кармы работает всегда, и плод хорошего дела придет должным образом. " Рассказывая эту Сутру Ананде и другим последователям, Почитаемый В Мирах добавил:" Есть бесчисленные примеры Кармического Закона, но я упомянул только основные. " Затем Ананда сказал: "До конца существующей Темной эпохе, люди из жизни в жизнь накапливали бесчисленные преступления из-за их незнания кармических следствий, но благодаря Будде и этой Сутре, которую он дал нам, кто бы ни переписывал и читал, печатал и распространял эту Сутру, после молитвы к Будде, будет благословляться вечной удачей и прибудет в Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи, бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары и всех других Чистых Земель Будд. После слов Ананда, все ученики и последователи Будды почувствовали радость от услышанного, поклонились с почтением, поклялись сохранить эту Сутру, и вернулись в свои обители.

*Я не понимаю о чем собственно спор, тут все написано. Вегерианство или мясоедство, это зависит от целей, которые вы перед собой ставите.*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нашёл книгу, на которую ссылался. 
Джефф Бонд. Естественное питание. - М.: Айрис-пресс, 2003. - 336 с.
http://www.koob.ru/bond_geoff/estestvennoe_pitanie_bond
Очень интересная  и разумная книга. С резкой критикой современного питания, но без крайностей.

----------


## Zom

И обратился Благословенный к монахам:

О, Монахи!
Да Господин!
Монахи, вы должны правильно питать своё тело. Кушайте только ту пищу, которая богата витаминами. Не ешьте всегда одну и ту же еду - нарушится баланс веществ, и драгоценное тело подвергнется болезням и разрушению.
Смотрите так, чтобы давали вам и мясо, и рыбу, и птицу, и овощи, и фрукты, сдобренные всяческими специями. Сырую воду не пейте, а требуйте свежевыжатый сок из фруктов. Не забывайте употреблять молочные продукты - они богаты кальцием, а потому укрепят ваши зубы и кости. Не забывайте выпрашивать семечки и шоколад - в них содержатся особые вещества, которых нет более ни в каких продуктах, без них ваша практика будет неполной. Раз в три дня, монахи, выпивайте по 100 грамм красного вина. Это полезно для вашего сердца и кровообращения, это очистит ваши энергетические каналы.

(_Сутта О Правильном Питании из Секретной Питаки_)

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

(Для тех кто в танке - все вышенаписанное вымысел и не имеет отношения к учению Будды -)

----------


## Faradej

Лично я ем изредка мясо, так как оно нужно организму, хотя не очень его и люблю. А насчет того что буддистам не надо обижать животных, следовательно и есть их мясо, то на этот счет у меня есть свои мнения, кстати та же картошка это тот же живой организм, только у него нет мозгов и пару лишних органов которые вызывают у людей жалость и следовательно появление "вегетарианства". Это есть природа, в древние времена другие животные ели нас, теперь мы их.

----------


## Буль

Это уже обсуждалось на форуме, и не раз. Просто у буддистов-форумчан карма такая - поднимать эту тему снова и снова.  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> И обратился Благословенный к монахам:
> 
> О, Монахи!
> Да Господин!
> Монахи, вы должны правильно питать своё тело. Кушайте только ту пищу, которая богата витаминами. Не ешьте всегда одну и ту же еду - нарушится баланс веществ, и драгоценное тело подвергнется болезням и разрушению.
> Смотрите так, чтобы давали вам и мясо, и рыбу, и птицу, и овощи, и фрукты, сдобренные всяческими специями. Сырую воду не пейте, а требуйте свежевыжатый сок из фруктов. Не забывайте употреблять молочные продукты - они богаты кальцием, а потому укрепят ваши зубы и кости. Не забывайте выпрашивать семечки и шоколад - в них содержатся особые вещества, которых нет более ни в каких продуктах, без них ваша практика будет неполной. Раз в три дня, монахи, выпивайте по 100 грамм красного вина. Это полезно для вашего сердца и кровообращения, это очистит ваши энергетические каналы.
> 
> (Сутта О Правильном Питании из Секретной Питаки)


И слушая эти слова Благословенного сто тысяч монахов избавилось от авитаминоза, десять тысяч монахов постигли принципы раздельного питания, а  Ананда и Сарипута достгигли уровня дипломированного диетолога.
И узрев это боги миров сияющих Брахм, и вслед за ними боги миров сонмища  Брахм, и вслед за ними..... боги четырёх сторон света, а вслед за ними все прочите боги воскликнули: "Как хорошо, как прекрасно изложены Татагатой приципы раздельного питания! И быть отные всюду столовым общепита, не закрыть которые никому во вселенной. Ни  Брахме, не Маре, ни самому СЭСу!"

Из Питаки о вкусной и здоровой пище.

----------


## Neroli

> А вот любые бобовые (в том числе, конечно, горох и чечевица) вообще людям противопоказаны, потому что наш желудок просто не может переработать содержащиеся в них токсины.


Точно.  Помню как-то после продолжительного голодания, питаясь исключительно по-вегетариански, поела супа из чечевицы. Чуть не сдохла. Все тело опухло, покрылось розовыми пятнами, температура под сорок.  Врачи скорой разводили руками - никогда такого не видели.  Уколы и таблетки от аллергии не помогали. Выжила кое-как. Бобовые до сих пор стороной обхожу. Брр.

----------


## Спокойный

Помрём все. Со временем.

----------


## Калдэн

> Точно.  Помню как-то после продолжительного голодания, питаясь исключительно по-вегетариански, поела супа из чечевицы. Чуть не сдохла. Все тело опухло, покрылось розовыми пятнами, температура под сорок.  Врачи скорой разводили руками - никогда такого не видели.  Уколы и таблетки от аллергии не помогали. Выжила кое-как. Бобовые до сих пор стороной обхожу. Брр.


Вообще-то бобовые перед варкой замачиваются на несколько часов . И воду желательно раза три менять . Чего бы тут  не говорили , но у некоторых народов (с большой продолжительностью жизни) бобовые составляют значительный рацион . Мне вот очень нравится турецкий горох (нут, нохуд).

----------


## Gaza

Нут проростает прекрасно. Я его замачиваю, через 12 часов меняю воду, ещё через 12 сливаю всю воду, промываю и оставляю, ещё через 12 проклёвываются ростки и его можно есть (разумеется без всякой варки). Вкус отличный и усваевается абсолютно легко. Прекрасный, безупречный во всех отношениях продукт. И доступен наверное даже нищим.

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще-то бобовые перед варкой замачиваются на несколько часов . И воду желательно раза три менять .


Да в курсе я.  Только мне теперь не особо их хочется. Причем я не агитирую бобовые не есть.  Ешьте что хотите, это я так, разговор поддержать.

----------


## Дениска

> Врачи скорой разводили руками - никогда такого не видели.


возможно отравление чем-то.

----------


## Ased

> И обратился Благословенный к монахам:
> 
> О, Монахи!
> Да Господин!
> Монахи, вы должны правильно питать своё тело. Кушайте только ту пищу, которая богата витаминами. Не ешьте всегда одну и ту же еду - нарушится баланс веществ, и драгоценное тело подвергнется болезням и разрушению.
> Смотрите так, чтобы давали вам и мясо, и рыбу, и птицу, и овощи, и фрукты, сдобренные всяческими специями. Сырую воду не пейте, а требуйте свежевыжатый сок из фруктов. Не забывайте употреблять молочные продукты - они богаты кальцием, а потому укрепят ваши зубы и кости. Не забывайте выпрашивать семечки и шоколад - в них содержатся особые вещества, которых нет более ни в каких продуктах, без них ваша практика будет неполной. Раз в три дня, монахи, выпивайте по 100 грамм красного вина. Это полезно для вашего сердца и кровообращения, это очистит ваши энергетические каналы.
> 
> (Сутта О Правильном Питании из Секретной Питаки)





> И слушая эти слова Благословенного сто тысяч монахов избавилось от авитаминоза, десять тысяч монахов постигли принципы раздельного питания, а Ананда и Сарипута достгигли уровня дипломированного диетолога.
> И узрев это боги миров сияющих Брахм, и вслед за ними боги миров сонмища Брахм, и вслед за ними..... боги четырёх сторон света, а вслед за ними все прочите боги воскликнули: "Как хорошо, как прекрасно изложены Татагатой приципы раздельного питания! И быть отные всюду столовым общепита, не закрыть которые никому во вселенной. Ни Брахме, не Маре, ни самому СЭСу!"
> 
> Из Питаки о вкусной и здоровой пище.


Позитива масса, мне даже весело стало на секунду. Вот токо у меня вопрос. Разве издеватся над Сутрой о карме и словами Будды правильно или это не издевка а здоровый юмор? Я чего то не понимаю наверное, может перервод не правильный или это какая то ошибка, вобщем поясните вышесказанное мне интересно? А именно меня смущает написаная в карма сутре фраза о том что те кто будет высказывать мнение о дословно цитата: "Кто бы ни клеветал на эту Сутру не будет перерожден снова как человек.". Меня эта фраза немного пугает говорить об сутре что либо нехорошее  :Smilie:  .

P.S. Буддисты издевающиеся над сутрой о карме.... Меня это если честно сильно пугает....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vajasa

"Даже [кровожадный] ракшас, услышавший от Татхагат о сущности благой истинной природы Дхармы, приняв прибежище [в Дхарме] и проникшись состраданием, отвратился от поедания мяса. Тем паче — люди, возлюбившие Дхарму! Воистину, каждый из бодхисаттв, преисполненных сострадания и пребывающих в колесе перерождений, воспринимает [любое] существо как близкого родственника и, проявляя своё отношение к нему как к [своему] единственному ребёнку, не употребляет в пищу плоть ни одного из существ. И даже в исключительных случаях, Махамати, благим деянием для бодхисаттвы является отказ от использования в пищу мяса какого-либо существа. Воистину, Махамати, плоть собаки, осла, лошади, быка, человека и других [существ обычно] не используется в пищу людьми, однако предлагается путникам пастухами, объявляющими её пригодной в пищу, и продаётся ими ради получения денег. В силу этого, Махамати, бодхисаттва не ест мяса.
Также, Махамати, ибо порождена [плоть] спермой и кровью, бодхисаттва, воспринимающий всё с любовью к чистоте, мяса не ест. Также в силу трепета, вызываемого у существ [насилием над плотью], бодхисаттва, будучи йогином, исповедующим доброжелательность, мяса не ест."

Куда уж ещё чётче формулировка?

----------


## Буль

Осталось только стать бодхисаттвой...

----------


## Zom

> Куда уж ещё чётче формулировка?


Если даже Будда ел мясо, то о чём Вы тут вообще говорите?

----------


## Vajasa

*Бао*
А что вы имеете ввиду под "стать бодхисаттвой"? Насколько я знаю, бодхисаттва это человек стремящийся к просветлению ради спасения всех существ.. В чём ошибка?

*Zom*
Это вы ему мясо подносили?  :Smilie: 
Если, в данном случае, ланкаватара-сутра не подделка, то Будда мяса не ел, так как если бы он ел, при этом учив такому, то он был бы лжецом, лицемером и вообще прибывал бы в гуне невежества. Если подделка, то ваш источник о том, что Будда ел мясо прав, но тогда зачем было учить ахимсе и состраданию? Будда мог бы сформулировать своё учение принципом "делай что делаешь (ешь что хочешь)" и это стало бы называлось Буддизмом
Думаю моя логика весьма наивная, поэтому прошу ответить развёрнуто, чтобы я мог понять, где не прав

----------


## Буль

> *Бао*
> А что вы имеете ввиду под "стать бодхисаттвой"? Насколько я знаю, бодхисаттва это человек стремящийся к просветлению ради спасения всех существ.. В чём ошибка?


Ошибка в том, что не каждый стремящийся уже есть бодхисаттва. Почитайте подробнее здесь

----------


## Zom

Vajasa, 
Будда говорил о том, что нужно есть ту еду, которую тебе дают. А в эту еду (может входить) и мясо, и яйца, и рыба и т.д. Будда запрещал монахам есть мясо лишь в том случае, если они *знали* о том, что данное животное было убито *специально для них*. Также он в принципе запретил монахам есть 10 видов мяса - мясо человека, мясо слона, мясо льва, мясо змеи.. (и еще шесть каких-то видов мяса). Во всех остальных случаях случаях он разрешал есть мясо. Нигде в Винае или Суттанте не сказано, что Будда *отказывался* от употребления мяса.

Более того, есть сутта о том, как противник Будды, Девадатта, пытался "быть круче Будды" и предложил ему ввести запрет на употребление мяса в приницпе. А Будда ему отказал.




> Если подделка, то ваш источник о том, что Будда ел мясо прав, но тогда зачем было учить ахимсе и состраданию?


А о каком сострадании может идти речь к куриному окороку?
Будда учил о сострадании к живым существам. И он запрещал убивать живых существ. Однако кушать мёртвые окорочка он не запрещал -) Все состоит из 4 элементов - и куриный окорок и качан капусты. И в том и в другом отсутствует сознание. Куриный окорок не может испытывать dukkha, и качан капусты тоже.




> Будда мог бы сформулировать своё учение принципом "делай что делаешь (ешь что хочешь)" и это стало бы называлось Буддизмом


А Будда и формулировал своё учение приципом "делай что хочешь". И поэтому (кстати говоря) буддизм самая свободная религия в мире! Другой вопрос что Будда ещё и объяснял к чему ведёт делание одного того, чего хочется и другого того, чего хочется. Хотите убивать существ - пожалуйста. Хотите не убивать - пожалуйста. Одно ведет сюда, другое туда. Силь Ву Пле -)

----------


## Vajasa

Спасибо за ответ! Но всё-таки не нравится мне такая позиция, пуская она и имела место
И тогда сразу ещё один вопрос насчёт насилия: в проповеди кровяного потока Бодхидхарма говорит




> Делая противоположенное тому, к чему призывал Будда, такие люди святотатствуют на Будду. Убить их – не будет неверным. В сутрах сказано: «Поскольку икчантики не способны верить, убийство их не порицается. Тогда как те люди, что верят, достигнут состояния Будды».


Как понимать?  :Smilie:  Мало вяжется с принципом "делай что хочешь". Или это всего лишь искажение учения? Тогда может и разрешения в пищу мясной пищи это тоже искажение?

----------


## Топпер

*2 Vajasa*

Если вы хотите обсуждать Буддизм, лучше делайте это по первоисточникам - суттам. В противном случае вы получите несостыковки. Бодхидхарма, конечно, крут, но даже он не Будда.

----------


## Zom

> Спасибо за ответ! Но всё-таки не нравится мне такая позиция, пуская она и имела место


А Вы вместо того чтобы слепо вешать на что-то ярлыки "хорошо/плохо" попытайтесь вникнуть в суть вопроса. Тогда не будут мучить мысли "нравится/не нравится".

Есть куда более важные вещи чем выбор своего рациона. Именно это следует иметь в виду, когда будете раздумывать над отношением Будды к вегетарианству.




> Как понимать?  Мало вяжется с принципом "делай что хочешь".


Простите, но я вообще не понял о чём приведенная Вами цитата. В любом случае, когда Вы читаете что-либо, думайте пожалуйста не над словами, а над смыслом, который стоит ЗА словами.

Тогда у Вас поменьше будет подобных вопросов - А говорил это Будда или не говорил? А это искаженное учение или не искаженное? А мне надо именно в это верить или лучше верить во что-то другое?

----------


## Gaza

Эх, ма...смешно просто.
 То кто-нибудь всплывёт с заявлением, что он живёт в холодной, ветренной местности или у него большие нагрузки и ему без мяса нельзя. Хотя на этом же форуме сто раз говорилось, что есть куча спортсменов - олимпийских чемпионов, рекордсменов мира - вегетарианцев.
То ещё кто-нибудь продолжает  как малолетнее дитя, что у куриных окорочков нет сознания и вообще эту курицу не для него зарезали. Эта курица, наверное сама нечаянно порезалась, а Вы мимо проходили ну и.... не проподать же добру в конце концов.
 Жалкий лепет какой-то ей Богу.

----------


## Zom

Эх... жаль, что некоторые люди не могут понять того, о чём говорил Благословенный ... -)

P.S> Gaza, а я, кстати говоря и между прочим, вегетарианец. Но для меня это вторично и не столь существенно. А первично для меня то, что я буддист. Для Вас, вероятно, наоборот (если Вы вообще буддист).

----------


## Aleksey L.

что касается еды и предписаний древних, я вот что думаю: 

в наши дни подавляющее большинство магазинных продуктов питания попросту непригодны к потреблению без определенных нежелательных последствий для _тела_-речи-_ума_. если джуд-ши предписывает, скажем, от ветра пить пиво из молотых костей или из растертых корней опредленных растений , то это автоматически означает то, что никто из городских не сможет получить такое лекарство. все что есть - пойло на спирту разной степени паршивости, пригодное для определенных целей. 

или, скажем, свеженадоенное _теплое_ молоко или козьи сливки. где ж их найти в мегаполисе? 

в то же время в любом магазине есть колбасы, которые проблематично съедать без последствий .... так как в них "тухлые" _жиры_, которые влияют на состав кожного покрова а также _нитритные_ и поваренные соли, которые очень едкие сами по себе, покруче иной отравы. 

молочные же продукты отличаются наибольшей степенью _генмодифицированности_. 
____________________________________________
самое удручающее, что альтернатив этому не особо видно. остается только не особо заморачиваться и сохранять ясный ум, не подверженный привязанностям любого толку

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Это вы ему мясо подносили? 
> Если, в данном случае, ланкаватара-сутра не подделка, то Будда мяса не ел, так как если бы он ел, при этом учив такому, то он был бы лжецом, лицемером и вообще прибывал бы в гуне невежества. Если подделка, то ваш источник о том, что Будда ел мясо прав, но тогда зачем было учить ахимсе и состраданию?


Вообще-то Будда и умер, поев мяса. Причем, зная, что оно несвежее (мягко говоря). Нельзя же из-за этого считать его самоубийцей? Это только подчеркивает принцип "Ешьте, что дают".




> То кто-нибудь всплывёт с заявлением, что он живёт в холодной, ветренной местности или у него большие нагрузки и ему без мяса нельзя. Хотя на этом же форуме сто раз говорилось, что есть куча спортсменов - олимпийских чемпионов, рекордсменов мира - вегетарианцев.


Дружище, прежде чем говорить, подумайте - а все ли вы знаете о предмете? Речь там шла о местности в Курумкане (Бурятия, Баргузинская долина, недалеко от Байкала). Так вот любой из ваших олимпийских чемпионов, будучи оставлен на осень-зиму в тамошнем ритритном домике на овощной диете, оставил бы к весне там свои почки и... возможность дальнейшего чемпионствования :Smilie: . Гы-ы-ы... А если серьезно, то при чем здесь чемпионы? Вы когда-нибудь зимовали в ритрите в Сибири или Забайкалье, господа овощеведы? Если нет, то даже не заикайтесь советовать что-либо живущим там.  Я лично только ради сохранения равновесия элементов в теле выменивал в бурятской деревушке, где жил, капусту - на жирки убиенных овец. Просто капусту там выращивать особо никто не умел из местных жителей (зона рискованного земледелия и все повально скотоводы!), а овец не водилось у меня (как раз из некиих буддийских принципов, хм). А на одних овощах в такой местности не прожить, будь вы хоть тыщу раз йох :Smilie: , просто ваши праведники чаще всего показывают чудеса йоги в Крыму, в крайнем случае на западе России. Их бы всех в Цугольскую степь в районе станции Оловянная :Frown: . Хотя бы для того, чтобы учились различать нужды живых существ, прежде чем продавать свои патентованные советы.

----------


## Zom

> просто ваши праведники чаще всего показывают чудеса йоги в Крыму, в крайнем случае на западе России.


Будда тоже показывал "чудеса йоги" не в Сибири =)
Хорошая карма, что тут сказать.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Будда тоже показывал "чудеса йоги" не в Сибири =)


Ага, и, запрещая в Сибири есть мясо, умер от него же :Smilie: . Вернитесь к истории смерти Будды. Это же не мешает ковыряться вилкой в салате? :Smilie: )) И подумайте: почему Будду никто не называет самоубийцей, хотя он съел мясо, предложенное  кузнецом Чундой, зная о том, что отравится? А нынешних мясоедов вы чуть ли не кличете убивцами и душегубами? Двойными стандартами попахивает... А понимание так просто. И прийти к нему не позволяет только ограниченность идеями о хорошем и нехорошем питании. Тоже мне, дхарма :Smilie: ))))))))))........

----------


## Zom

Нандзед Дорже, где Вы видите что я написал что Будда запрещал есть мясо?
Читайте пожалуйста трэд внимательно.

А вообще мой пост был к тому что нечего оправдываться - вот я живу в Сибири, овощи у меня не растут, а потому хожу на охоту, убиваю животных и их ем. Карма убийства-то везде одинаковая - что в Индии, что в Сибири.

----------


## Топпер

> почему Будду никто не называет самоубийцей, хотя он съел мясо, предложенное  кузнецом Чундой, зная о том, что отравится?


Он не отравился. 
Мясо, напротив, было целебным. Но даже оно спровоцировало обострение болезни.

----------


## ullu

> Он не отравился. 
> Мясо, напротив, было целебным. Но даже оно спровоцировало обострение болезни.


а по подробнее можено изложить эту версию?

----------


## Gaza

Хоть в Бурятии, хоть на северном полюсе хоть на южном, везде где выживает человек с мясом выживет и без мяса с не меньшим успехом, не сомневаюсь ни секунды. В Сибири и Канаде полно вегетарианцев  живёт и вроде не вымерзли пока.
 Так что все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые.
 Я думал эти фантазии остались в прошлом веке у малограммотного населения. Оказывается нет.

----------


## Буль

Уважаемый, не забудьте в конце Вашей тирады добавить "я так думаю". То, что Вы в этом "не сомневаетесь ни секунды" не делает Ваши доводы фактами.

----------


## Neroli

Блин, вот я поверю в пользу вегетарианства наверное только тогда, когда вегеты сумеют оставить мясоедов в покое.  Такими какие они есть. А то выглядит как психоз какой-то.  Зачем мне еще один, спрашивается? 8-/

----------


## Tiop

> Так что все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые.


Ерунда то, что без животных белков растительная пища плохо усваивается?

Если опровергнуто - приведите побольше ссылок на научные исследования , пожалуйста.

Ерунда то, что в Сибири человек тратит больше энергии в силу природных условий? Нуждается в большем количестве энергии?

Если опровергнуто - приведите побольше ссылок на научные исследования, пожалуйста.

Если вышеприведенное не опровергнуто и нет ссылок - значит скорее ерунда вот это:




> Так что все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые.

----------


## Gaza

> Уважаемый, не забудьте в конце Вашей тирады добавить "я так думаю".


Уважаемый, Вы своё замечание сначала адресуйте автору тирады




> Так вот любой из ваших олимпийских чемпионов, будучи оставлен на осень-зиму в тамошнем ритритном домике на овощной диете, оставил бы к весне там свои почки и... возможность дальнейшего чемпионствования


. 
  Так логичнее будет.

----------


## Gaza

> вегеты сумеют оставить мясоедов в покое


 Neroli, мясоеды могут жить счастливо и в полном покое пока не пытаются убедить кого-то в необходимости мяса. В противном случае придётся немного побеспокоиться. :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Опровержения физиологии и биохимии человека, видимо, не будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> приведите побольше ссылок на научные исследования, пожалуйста


 Вы что, издеваетесь? :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Вы что, издеваетесь?


Что, нет ссылок?  :Smilie: 

Сдаётесь?

----------


## Gaza

> Что, нет ссылок?


Да нет необходимости в ссылках.



> без животных белков растительная пища плохо усваивается


 Это позитивное утверждение. Докажите Вы его. Я не могу доказывать, что марсиане не высаживались вчера на Выхино. Кто утверждает, что высаживались пусть доказывает.
 Знаю только что ни у одного из знакомых вегетарианцев нет проблем с пищеварением.  :Smilie: 

Да, и приведите побольше ссылок на научные исследования, пожалуйста.

----------


## Tiop

> Да нет необходимости в ссылках.


Я Вас всё же прошу их привести, будьте любезны.

----------


## Gaza

Может мне для кучи доказать ещё что олимпийский чемпион не оставит свои почки в курумканском ретритном домике?

----------


## Tiop

Нет, зачем, только то, что я сказал, пожалуйста.

Вам же не составит это никакого труда? Всё давно опровергнуто?

----------


## Gaza

Tiop, я Вам ответил внятно и ясно. Пожалуйста не превращайте наш разговор в пустопорожнее перетягивание.

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, я Вам ответил внятно и ясно.


Не понял, я попросил привести факты, опровергающие современные данные по физиологии и биохимии человека - плохую усваиваемость растительной пищи (белков).



> Из белков построены хрусталик глаза и паутина, панцирь черепахи и ядовитые вещества грибов... С помощью белков мы перевариваем пищу и боремся с болезнями





> Растительные белки
> 
> В настоящее время уже неопровержимо доказано, что растительные белки, даже содержащие необходимый набор аминокислот усваивается очень плохо. Плохое усвоение растительного белка вызвано несколькими причинами: 
> 
>     *
>       толстые оболочки клеток растительных белков, часто не поддающиеся действию пищеварительных соков;
> 
>     *
>       наличие ингибиторов пищеварительных ферментов в некоторых растениях, например, в бобовых; 
> ...


Где Вы мне внятно и ясно "ответили" (привели опровержение) ?

----------


## Tiop

> Пожалуйста не превращайте наш разговор в пустопорожнее перетягивание.


Пожалуйста, в подтверждение своих замечательных высказываний приведите ссылки на исследования, "давно опровергнувшие" современные научные представления.

----------


## Gaza

> трудности расщепления растительных белков до аминокислот.


 Чьи это трудности? Из каких мемуаров эти обрывки?
 Tiop, никак не пойму шутишь ты или серьёзно.

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, никак не пойму шутишь ты или серьёзно.


Так у Вас нет никаких опровержений? Дайте опровержения, пожалуйста! (Опровержение приведенных данных по физиологии пищеварения и усваиваемости растительных и животных белков.)

Почему мне приходится их вытаскивать клещами из Вас?

Это ведь всё "давно опровергнуто" - Т.е. Вам не составит никакого труда сослаться на две-три классических монографии по вопросу.

Да, и считайте, что я серьезно.  :Smilie: 

Gaza, ответьте, пожалуйста, "внятно и ясно" на мои вопросы! Пока что Вы всеми силами увиливаете от просьб привести пресловутые "опровержения".

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## Светлана

> Вообще-то Будда и умер, поев мяса. Причем, зная, что оно несвежее (мягко говоря).





> Ага, и, запрещая в Сибири есть мясо, умер от него же. Вернитесь к истории смерти Будды. Это же не мешает ковыряться вилкой в салате?)) И подумайте: почему Будду никто не называет самоубийцей, хотя он съел мясо, предложенное кузнецом Чундой, зная о том, что отравится? А нынешних мясоедов вы чуть ли не кличете убивцами и душегубами?


уже не раз слышала этот распространненный слух, что Будда умер от отравления мясом.
однако это очень спорный вопрос. 
я видела целый талмуд, где пошагово доказывается, что Будда умер не от отравления мясом.
что также подкреплено множеством цитат из сутр.
И пока ни разу не встречала грамотного доказательства обратному. поэтому лично мне это представляется легендой.
Очень жаль, что сейчас эта книга не при мне, поэтому не могу дать ссылку на источник. но я обязательно это сделаю (если вам интересно).
вообще-то, никогда не хотелось глубоко  вникать в этот вопрос, но видимо придется  :Frown:

----------


## ullu

> Я думал эти фантазии остались в прошлом веке у малограммотного населения. Оказывается нет.


Остались в Курумкане они, вместе с моими почками)

----------


## Аньезка

Tiop, я не пойму, про растительные белки... А вы что нас всех к строгим веганам приписываете? Да, есть источники (поддельные или нет - другой вопрос. я не знаю), где Будда говорит о том, что не следует есть мясо. Но молочные продукты и "неоплодотворенные яйцеклетки" курицы никто не отменял.

----------


## Буль

> Уважаемый, Вы своё замечание сначала адресуйте автору тирады


Я адресую их Вам. Точнее, Вашей тираде "все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые". Пожалуйста, объясните, какие Вы имеете основания это утверждать. Желательно что-то более весомое, чем: "все 100% вегетарианцев, которых я видел, (общим процентом одна миллиардная от населения Земли), в куртках из синтепона чувствовали себя на морозе хорошо в течение часа".

----------


## Аньезка

Еще вклинюсь про анемию - просто стала встречать кое-какие источники в тырнете.

Американская ассоциация диетологов о содержании железа в рационе и организме вегетарианцев:



> Растительные пищевые продукты содержат только негемсодержащее железо, которое более чувствительно, чем гемсодержащее, к ингибиторам (замедлителям) и к агентам, усиливающим усвоение железа. Хотя вегетарианские диеты по общему показателю выше по содержании железа, чем невегетарианские, запасы железа в организме вегетарианцев ниже, потому что железо из растительных продуктов усваивается в меньшем количестве (23). *Но клиническое значение этого явления, если таковое вообще имеется, является неясным, потому что уровень заболеваемости железодефицитной анемией одинаков у вегетарианцев и у мясоедов* (23). Усвояемость железа может улучшаться, благодаря более высокому содержанию витамина С.


Полностью тут: http://www.medlinks.ru/article.php?sid=28391

----------


## Gaza

Бао и Tiop вы в каких вузах учились? Надеюсь, что хотя бы один из вас учился в техническом вузе и имеет элементарные представления о логике.
 Если кто-то говорит, что в Бурятии без мяса не обойтись, а я говорю, что это фантазии то доказывать что-то должен первый собеседник. 
 Если кто-то говорит, что без животных белков растительная пища плохо усваивается, а я говорю, что это не так то доказывать что-то опять же должен первый. Это не мой каприз, это законы логики.
Думаю что курс элементарной логики пора в школах вводить.
За сим, друзья, откланиваюсь. До завтра.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (12.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Еще вклинюсь про анемию - просто стала встречать кое-какие источники в тырнете.


И что? И к чему это? Если является неясным - тогда выясняйте!

----------


## Буль

> Если кто-то говорит, что без животных белков растительная пища плохо усваивается, а я говорю, что это не так то доказывать что-то опять же должен первый. Это не мой каприз, это законы логики


Для начала могу сказать что без мяса я чувствую себя значительно хуже. Доказательством являются мои субъективные ощущения. Имеете что-то возразить? Доказывайте!

----------


## Tiop

> Если кто-то говорит, что без животных белков растительная пища плохо усваивается, а я говорю, что это не так то доказывать что-то опять же должен первый. Это не мой каприз, это законы логики.


Вы забавно пишете.  :Smilie: 

А я вот отрицаю, что "это не так" , значит, по "законам логики", Вы должны доказывать, "что это не так".

Это не мой каприз, это законы логики.

Но на самом деле Вы с логикой, скорее всего, знакомы очень плохо, а просто пытаетесь за всей этой риторикой и софистикой увильнуть от ответов на мои вопросы.

Конкретно Вам нечем подтвердить вот это свое высказывание:



> Так что все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые.


Я с нетерпением жду (но уже отчаиваюсь получить) опровержения "страшилок по поводу холодов" - данных физиологии и биохимии человека.

Конкретно мне нужны "давние опровержения" физиологии и биохимии человека.

У меня есть конкретные данные - жены моих знакомых буддистов, перешедших на вегетарианское питание, говорят,  "потому им теперь постоянно хочется (мягко говоря) кушать "  :Smilie:  (это безотносительно холодов)

*Aniezka*, 
"Но молочные продукты и "неоплодотворенные яйцеклетки" курицы никто не отменял."

При большом расходе энергии в условиях "не очень комфортного" климата нужно, наверное, очень много яиц съедать за завтраком, обедом и ужином, чтобы чувствовать себя в своей тарелке...

Я никого не записываю, а просто интересуюсь, когда это были опровергнуты основы физиологии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

О чем спор снова? Без мяса и любых других животных в пище можно обходиться без напряга, если готовишь сам. В общепите - сложнее, специфика недоразвитой страны.

Холода какие-то выдумали, упадок сил. Ерунда полная. Как минимум год, а то и два личного пыта.

Другой вопрос, что это не самоцель, лично для меня. Если "так получилось", есть больше толком нечего - ем, и не парюсь.

----------


## Tiop

> Холода какие-то выдумали, упадок сил. Ерунда полная.


В холодном климате расходуется больше энергии, а из растительной пищи сложно получить много энергии, вот и всё. Если Вы можете опровергнуть основы современной медицины и биологии, то я послушаю с удовольствем  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Для начала могу сказать что без мяса я чувствую себя значительно хуже. Доказательством являются мои субъективные ощущения. Имеете что-то возразить? Доказывайте!


Я когда бросал курить и  наконец-то бросил , первые недели две-три тоже чувствовал себя скверно : аритмия , тахикардия , нервозность , мигрень и всё такое...

----------


## Aleksey L.

люди бывают разные, такова природа. 

интересно, зачем некоторые мастера периодически выкупают пойманную в сети рыбу и животных? Если согласно буддизму, одним из символов которого является вечный узел, все взаимосвязано - то не логично ли, что ты непременно проживешь одну из участей пойманный рыбешки в одной из своих жизней? над этим можно по-крайней мере подумать хоть иногда .... 

разрушать просто, проще чем кажется 
как аукнется, так и откликнется

----------


## Gaza

Вернулся всё-таки. 
 Tiop, немного Вы дружище достаёте своей, мягко говоря, непонятливостью





> Карл Льюис Carl Lewis - веган
> Обладатель 9 золотых Олимпийских медалей (легкая атлетика)
> 
> Мохаммед Али (Кассиус Клей) Muhammad Ali (Cassius Marcellus Clay)
> Чемпион Олимпийских игр 1960 года в полутяжелом весе. Неоднократный чемпион мира среди профессионалов в тяжёлом весе (в 1964—1974) . Один из основоположников современного бокса. «Порхать как бабочка и жалить как пчела» — эта тактическая схема, придуманная Али.
> 
> Мартина Навратилова Martina Navratilova
> Легендарная чемпионка (большой теннис), обладательница 166 наград, 
> 9-ти кратная победительница Уимблдонского турнира
> ...


.............
..........
Это только начало списка. Это легенды спорта. Каждый из них только за одну тренировку тратил больше энергии чем сотня урумканских медитаторов за весь ретрит в самые суровые февральские морозы.

А Вы тут про трудности расщепления... Думаете Мухамед Али хуже Вас расщеплял что ли?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Если кто-то говорит, что в Бурятии без мяса не обойтись, а я говорю, что это фантазии то доказывать что-то должен первый собеседник.


У меня есть опыт, а у вас его нет. Вот и всё. Доказывай - не доказывай, но у вас нет опыта, зато есть предвзятость и весьма забавная горячность. Все-таки вам не повредит повторить опыт ваших любимых героев (особенно Мохаммеда Али :Smilie: )) в условиях степного Забайкалья. Какой смысл говорить с вами о том, чего вы все равно не знаете опытно? Я мог бы аргументировать цитатами из тибетской медицины, но какой смысл метать тигле перед веганами?

----------


## Gaza

Я вообще-то работал в забайкалье. Давно это было. Тогда это называлось Читинская область, Улётовский район, село Черемхово. Два года отбарабанил по распределению. И всё там у меня было, а Вас наверное ещё и не было тогда.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Вы сидели неподвижно зимой на сквозняке 12 часов в день?

----------


## Gaza

> Вы сидели неподвижно зимой на сквозняке 12 часов в день?


Сидел в апреле в помосковье и не раз.  Конечно, не сибирская зима, но по утрам довольно холодно. Будь это Сибирь накинул бы ещё один свитер или тулуп и всех делов. При этом я не просто мяса не ел. Я вообще ничего не ел по 5 дней и прекрасно себя чувствовал.
 Но так мы по кругу пойдём. 
 Кому нравится думать, что мясо это не просто вкусовое пристрастие а какая-то необходимость пусть так думает. Так ему удобнее. А мне, пожалуй, нечего больше  добавить.

----------


## Yeshe

> Вы сидели неподвижно зимой на сквозняке 12 часов в день?


Миларепа сидел. Причем годами питаясь одной крапивой  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> А Вы тут про трудности расщепления... Думаете Мухамед Али хуже Вас расщеплял что ли?


 *Следует, правда, иметь в виду, что спортивное питание имеет свои особенности и составляет неотъемлемую часть процесса подготовки спортсменов. Они действительно могут не есть мяса и даже молочных продуктов, но практически все спортсмены в огромном количестве потребляют пищевые добавки, в число которых входят витамины и незаменимые аминокислоты, компенсирующие недостатки вегетарианской диеты.

       Сама по себе вегетарианская диета, особенно строгая, имеет не только плюсы, но и минусы. Рацион приверженцев растительной пищи настолько беден необходимыми организму белками, жирами, витаминами и минералами, что вполне можно получить достаточно серьезное заболевание. Так, недавно французские врачи тщательно обследовали 33-летнего парижанина, который на тринадцатом году строго вегетарианства потерял зрение. Ученые пришли к выводу, что причиной слепоты послужила нехватка незаменимых аминокислот, витаминов и микроэлементов (о вреде вегетарианства см. справку).* 

Я дождусь опровержения биологии и медицины от Вас или нет ?  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Миларепа сидел. Причем годами питаясь одной крапивой


Миларепа летал ещё потом.

----------


## Gaza

> Они действительно могут не есть мяса и даже молочных продуктов, но практически все спортсмены в огромном количестве потребляют пищевые добавки, в число которых входят витамины и незаменимые аминокислоты, компенсирующие недостатки вегетарианской диеты


 Во времена Вейсмюллера и Мухамеда Али не было никаких добавок. И слов таких не знали даже.
 Откуда только Вы этот бред цитируете? Слепого вегетарианца нашли даже. Найдите ещё немого и глухого для пущего ужаса.

----------


## ullu

> Сидел в апреле в помосковье и не раз.


В апреле в подмосковье я бы тоже посидела без мяса и думаю что ничего страшного со мной не случилось бы.
Я и там думала не случится, однако лечить себя после этого "не случится" все же пришлось.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Миларепа сидел. Причем годами питаясь одной крапивой


Из жития Миларепы, составленного Речунгпой (перевод Эванса-Венца):




> Я прожил, медитируя в этих условиях еще около года, и однажды услышал голоса людей. Выглянув, я увидел группу охотников, приближающихся в моей пещере. Они возвращались с охоты с большой добычей. Шедшие впереди, увидев меня, закричали: "Ой, там бхута!" - и бросились прочь. Находившиеся сзади сказали: "Не может быть, чтобы бхута появился средь бела дня. Нужно проверить, действительно ли там бхута". Когда им сообщили, что он все еще там, даже старые охотники, которые шли сзади, испугались. Я сказал им, что я не бхута, а отшельник, который давно ничего не ел. Они сами захотели убедиться в правдивости моих слов и осмотрели все кругом. Не найдя ничего, кроме крапивы, они все прониклись большим уважением ко мне. Они отдали мне все, что оставалось у них от запаса провизии, *а также много мяса* и обратились ко мне с выражением почтения: "Ты заслуживаешь похвал за свой аскетизм. Молись за убитых нами животных и за нас, грешных, лишивших их жизни".
> 
> *Я обрадовался возможности иметь пищу, которую едят обыкновенные люди, и вкусив ее, испытал приятное чувство сытости. У меня поднялось настроение, и я с большим усердием продолжал медитировать. Я ощутил особый подъем духа, который никогда не испытывал раньше,* и подумал о том, что заслуга, приобретаемая теми, кто отдает оставшиеся крохи пищи одиноким отшельникам, несомненно, превосходит заслугу тех, кто делает роскошные подарки обеспеченным людям, живущим в городах и селениях.
> 
> Я растянул этот запас мяса на много дней, экономно его расходуя, и в нем мухи отложили личинки. Я сначала хотел очистить его от личинок, но потом подумал, что мне не следует употреблять его в пищу, так как тогда мне придется отнять это мясо у личинок, а, значит, заниматься грабежом. "Как бы мне ни хотелось поесть мяса, мне не полагается отбирать его",- решил я. И оставив это мясо личинкам, перешел опять на похлебку из крапивы.
> (...)
> Через несколько дней мне нанесла визит Зесай, *принеся с собой хорошо приготовленное вареное мясо, сливочное масло, муку и хорошую порцию чанга.* (...) Когда я поел хорошей пищи, телесная боль усилилась, и мое состояние духа ухудшилось. Я чувствовал себя так плохо, что не мог медитировать. Страдая от боли и от мысли о том, что не может быть большей опасности, чем невозможность продолжать медитировать, я открыл свиток, данный мне гуру, и увидел, что в нем описан способ лечения моей болезни, устраняющий препятствия и опасности на Пути, превращающий зло во благо и укрепляющий силу духа. *В свитке также содержалось указание о том, что я должен в это время питаться хорошей полноценной пищей. Мое усердие в медитации подготовило почву для внутренней перестройки всей системы каналов, но из-за плохого питания перестройка задержалась.* Чанг, принесенный Петой, вызвал нервное возбуждение, а принесенная Зесай еда совсем ухудшила мое состояние.
> 
> Теперь мне стало понятно, что со мной произошло, и, изучая этот текст, я нашел в нем указания о том, какие меры нужно в этом случае принимать и какие выполнять упражнения [для тела и ума]. Сразу же приступив к их выполнению, я через некоторое время увидел, что более мелкие каналы выпрямляются и даже расслабляется узел сушумна-нади (срединного канала) ниже пупка.
> ...

----------


## Gaza

ullu, здоровья Вам и всем Вашим родным. Долгой и счастливой жизни!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Я вообще-то работал в забайкалье. Давно это было. Тогда это называлось Читинская область, Улётовский район, село Черемхово. Два года отбарабанил по распределению. И всё там у меня было, а Вас наверное ещё и не было тогда.


Вы неосторожны, хотя в привате я бы назвал это проще и откровеннее. Прежде, чем делать выводы о моем возрасте, дружище, хорошо подумайте, гы-ы-ы-))))))))))))))))))

Вы не вполне образованы для обсуждения проблем тантрического практика в длительном ритрите в холодной и ветреной местности. Но поскольку вы упорствуете в сравнении, где и как вы сидели :Smilie: , вы вглядите еще и глупо. Просто воздержитесь. Ради своих идей не стоит перекрашивать мир :Smilie: . Тем более, что дорого обойдется.

----------


## Gaza

> вы вглядите еще и глупо


Грубо и хамовато. Мы не обсуждаем кто как выглядит и кто тут глуп. Мне казалось мы обсуждаем необходимость употребления мяса.

----------


## Yeshe

*Дмитрий*, я читала все это, спасибо. В Тибете в те времена не стояло вопроса есть мясо или не есть. Но оправдывать мясоедство необходимостью сидеть на холоде не имеет смысла, потому что хотя иногда Миларепа ел мясо (когда к счастью оно у него было), тем не менее бОльшей частью (годами) он его не ел, питаясь крапивой. И выжил, и практиковал и все такое.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Грубо и хамовато. Мы не обсуждаем кто как выглядит и кто тут глуп. Мне казалось мы обсуждаем необходимость употребления мяса.


Не извиняюсь только по одной причине - если вы действительно умны, то вам просто придется принять простой факт, что веганство не является абсолютной истиной в последней инстанции. И потом - чего вы обижаетесь, что я не могу с вами обсуждать вопрос простраивания каналов ваджрного тела в связи с особенностями питания? А меж тем, для практиков тантры веганство вообще не стоит в повестке дня как злободневный вопрос, что бы там ни просиходило с олимпийскими чемпионами :Smilie: . В конце концов, что может быть глупее сравнивать положение тантрического практика зимой в ритрите с состоянием спортсмена на тренировке :Smilie: ))? И я не обсуждаю проблемы спортивного питания, потому что мне наплевать на него - для меня важно лишь то, что способствует или препятствует достаточно специфичной практике. А это вы обсуждать не компетентны. Надеюсь, это не обидно? А весь смысл препирательств был лишь в том, чтобы дать вам понять, что истины питания являются относительными. И в буддизме в том числе. Всякое преувеличение, преуменьшение и искажение значения питания есть искажение воззрения. Напомню, здесь не клуб по интересам для жаждущих здорового питания :Smilie: .




> хотя иногда Миларепа ел мясо (когда к счастью оно у него было), тем не менее бОльшей частью (годами) он его не ел, питаясь крапивой.


А не ел он его просто потому, что у него не было мяса (как и всего остального), а не потому что считал особо полезной крапиву, гы-ы-ы.. Не стоит подменять мотивы.

----------


## Светлана

> А весь смысл препирательств был лишь в том, чтобы дать вам понять, что истины питания являются относительными. И в буддизме в том числе. Всякое преувеличение, преуменьшение и искажение значения питания есть искажение воззрения.


*Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче Сангье Дордже*  — признанный мастер дзогчен, прославившийся своей высокой  духовной реализацией и строгим следованием нормам безупречной нравственности. По общему мнению большинства лам традиции ньингма, Ринпоче — наиболее реализованный йогин дзогчен из ныне здравствующих учителей.
По признанию самого Ринпоче отказ от употребления в пищу убиенной плоти и практика выкупа и освобождения животных составляют сердцевину его активности по принесению пользы живым существам. Ежегодно Ринпоче вместе со своей семьёй и близкими учениками проводит ритуал выкупа и освобождения живых существ, чья участь —  лишиться жизни оказавшись на нашем столе. Так, в декабре 2006 года в Калькутте, Ринпоче организовал выкуп 78 цистерн с живой рыбой по 450 кг живого веса каждая. Столь обширная практика спасения жизни (тиб. tshe thar), поражающая воображение своим размахом, сопровождалась специальными ритуалами и молитвами-благопожеланиями.
 В свои 94 года Ринпоче пребывает в добром здравии, полон сил и не нуждаясь в посторонней помощи проводит большую часть времени в уединённом медитативном затворничестве в Парпинге, долина Катманду, Непал, и в Салбхари, Индия.
*Послание Кьябдже Чатрала Ринпоче
*(отрывки)
Тибетские ламы и монахи едят мясо!* Какой позор, что даже ламы-перерожденцы не способны отказаться от употребления убиенной плоти!* Прежде всего именно ламам необходимо стать вегетарианцами. Если ламы откажутся от мяса, тогда вы сможете обратиться с подобным призывом и к мирянам. Также необходимо призывать монахов становится вегетарианцами. В противном случае, если высокоучёные, духовные люди продолжают есть мясо, как можно ожидать, что невежественные простолюдины, бредущие по жизни туда куда им укажут, подобно стаду овец, вдруг станут вегетарианцами.

       Ещё в давние времена, сакьяпинский патриарх Сачен Кунга Ньингпо воздерживался от употребления мяса и алкоголя и призывал к этому других. Позже, и в среде ньингмапинцев появились такие фигуры как Нгари Пандита Пема Вангьял, эманация царя Трисонг Децена, который всю свою жизнь прожил вегетарианцем. Шабкар Цогдруг Рангдрол, лама внесектарной традиции риме, родившийся в местности Амдо и бывший с ранних лет завзятым мясоедом, оказавшись в квартале мясников в Лхасе, и воочию увидев то как сотни животных лишают жизни, стал вегетарианцем и не употреблял убиенной пищи до скончания своих дней. Большинство его учеников также отказалось от мяса. Множество других мастеров традиций сакья, гелуг, кагью и ньингма поступали точно также и становились вегетарианцами. В Конгпо, Гоцанг Нацог Рангдрол наказал своим монахам отказаться от употребления мяса и алкоголя. Когда же монахи монастыря Конгпо Целе Гон не послушались его, он прогневался на них и удалился в Гоцанг Пхуг, в низинах Конгпо, где провёл около 30 лет в уединённом затворничестве. Отказавшись от недобродетели, каковой являются употребление мяса и алкоголя, он достиг высочайших духовных реализаций и стал известен как Гоцанг Нацог Рангдрол — выдающийся духовный наставник. Ньягла Пема Дудул также не употреблял мяса и спиртного. Он медитировал в уединённом затворничестве около трёх десятков лет, не принимая грубую пищу людей, и поддерживая себя сущностной субстанцией чулен камней и земли, и реализовал радужное тело. Он жил во времена Ньягке Гонпо Намгьяла и стал известен в миру как «Пема Дудул, реализовавший радужное тело». Вот такие истории имели место в прошлом.
Отказ от мяса — одно из средств достижения мира и спокойствия на Земле. Сам я отказался не только от мяса, но и от яиц, так что я не ем и выпечку в которой содержатся яйца. Употребление мяса и яиц — равнозначные действия.  Яйцо, созревая, даёт жизнь цыплёнку, который без сомнения является живым существом. Ведь нет же никакой разницы между убийством плода во чреве матери и лишением жизни новорожденного ребёнка — отнятие жизни и в первом и во втором случаях является в равной мере тяжким злодеянием. Вот по какой причине я отказался и от яиц.

       Усилия ваши не бессмысленны, они очень важны и полезны. Призыв мой адресован не только буддистам — все думающие и способные принимать осмысленные решения люди могут откликнуться на него. В особенности следует подумать об этом учёным и врачам: полезны ли курение и мясоедение для здоровья? Поинтересуйтесь, кто живёт дольше курильщики, или люди некурящие? Кто из них чаще болеет? Вы, студенты университетов, можете исследовать этот вопрос, взвесить все научные данные и разобраться в этом. Сам я говорю и понимаю лишь по тибетски, и не знаю других языков.Но я глубоко изучал винайю — внешнюю Дхарму Будды, и внутреннюю Дхарму — ваджраяну. В* особенности много сил я потратил на изучение текстов дзогчен, написанных известными учёными и йогинами прошлого.* *Все они в один голос говорят, что отказ от мяса продлевает жизнь практикующего.* Что касается моего собственного семейства, никому из моих родственников не удавалось прожить дольше 60 лет и все они уже давно покинули этот мир. Но поскольку, оставив родину, я смог отказаться от мяса и табака, я дожил уже до 94 лет и по прежнему обхожусь в быту и передвигаюсь без посторонней помощи, путешествую на машине и по воздуху. Так, несколько дней тому назад я ездил в Лхаканг Гон в Хеламбу (горный район Непала, прим. пер.), где шерпы заканчивают строительство нового буддийского монастыря. 
(конец цитаты)

Так что, Нандзед Дорже, я бы на вашем месте воздержалась делать такие категоричные суждения о  тантрических практикующих, "истинах питания в буддизме" и т.п.

----------


## Буль

> Я когда бросал курить и  наконец-то бросил , первые недели две-три тоже чувствовал себя скверно : аритмия , тахикардия , нервозность , мигрень и всё такое...


А я говорю про свои шесть лет вегетарианства

----------


## Буль

> Это только начало списка. Это легенды спорта. Каждый из них только за одну тренировку тратил больше энергии чем сотня урумканских медитаторов за весь ретрит в самые суровые февральские морозы.


Докажите, пожалуйста, что они стали чемпионами именно из-за вегетарианства, а, например, не вопреки ему!

Так же интересен процент вегетарианцев-чемпионов по отношению к общему оличеству чемпионов... 




> А Вы тут про трудности расщепления... Думаете Мухамед Али хуже Вас расщеплял что ли?


Вероятно он расщеплял лучше меня. А я так не могу. И Фрейзера побить не могу. Наверное потому, что я другой человек?

----------


## Буль

> Во времена Вейсмюллера и Мухамеда Али не было никаких добавок. И слов таких не знали даже.


У Вас что не сентенция - то опровержение. 

Витамины были открыты и применялись задолго до рождения Мохаммеда Али, даже расшифрована химическая структура витаминов была расшифрована до его рождения - 1940 году.

----------


## Gaza

Вейсмюллер стал чемпионом в 1924 г. Да и не имеет это значения. Вы что всерьёз собираетесь доказывать, что эти спортсмены какие-то добавки употребляли? Вам совсем скучно что ли?

----------


## Gaza

У кого-то не пошло вегетарианство. Кому-то в Бурятии для простраивания каналов ваджрного тела просто необходимы мясо, французское вино и хорошая трава. Всякое бывает. Пока этот индивидуальный опыт не обобщается нет проблем.

----------


## Буль

> Вейсмюллер стал чемпионом в 1924 г. Да и не имеет это значения. Вы что всерьёз собираетесь доказывать, что эти спортсмены какие-то добавки употребляли? Вам совсем скучно что ли?


Мохаммед Али употреблял тиреоидные гормоны. Вейсмюллер употреблял стероиды.

По остальным спортсменам не знаю, и не вижу смысла искать. Всё равно это ничего не докажет.

----------


## Буль

> У кого-то не пошло вегетарианство. Кому-то в Бурятии для простраивания каналов ваджрного тела просто необходимы мясо, французское вино и хорошая трава. Всякое бывает. Пока этот индивидуальный опыт не обобщается нет проблем.


И закончим на этой здравой мысли?

----------


## Gaza

> И закончим на этой здравой мысли?


Да, с удовольствием.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче Сангье Дордже — признанный мастер дзогчен, прославившийся своей высокой духовной реализацией и строгим следованием нормам безупречной нравственности. По общему мнению большинства лам традиции ньингма, Ринпоче — наиболее реализованный йогин дзогчен из ныне здравствующих учителей.... По признанию самого Ринпоче отказ от употребления в пищу убиенной плоти и практика выкупа и освобождения животных составляют сердцевину его активности по принесению пользы живым существам....
> Так что, Нандзед Дорже, я бы на вашем месте воздержалась делать такие категоричные суждения о тантрических практикующих, "истинах питания в буддизме" и т.п.


Чатрал Ринпоче всегджа был достаточно реактивен вы своих мнениях :Smilie: )))))) Я очень спокойно это воспринимаю, могли бы вы не стараться , я это и так знал.........

А вы сами какую линию практикуете? Подозреваю, что серьезно - никакую :Smilie: ))))))))) Хотя с удовольствием опровергнусь :Smilie: ))

Так вот, Чатрал Ринпоче - это просто частный источник инициативы, как бы ни было горько местным обитателям :Smilie: ))))))))))

У меня другие наставления......... И, как я понял, раз вы опираетесь на авторитет Чатрала Ринпоче, либо вы его ученица, либо прросто используете его мнение, думая, что в тантре важен авторитет. Хэ-э-э-э!
Не повезло ни в том, ни в другом!

----------


## Tiop

Витамины 




> *История открытия витаминов берет свое начало в конце 18 века.* Ко второй половине 19 века было выяснено, что пищевая ценность продуктов питания определяется содержанием в них в основном следующих веществ: белков, жиров, углеводов, минеральных солей и воды.
> 
> Считалось общепризнанным, что если в пищу человека входят в определенных количествах все эти питательные вещества, то она полностью отвечает биологическим потребностям организма. Это мнение прочно укоренилось в науке и поддерживалось такими авторитетными физиологами того времени, как Петтенкофер, Фойт и Рубнер.
> 
> Однако практика далеко не всегда подтверждала правильность укоренившихся представлений о биологической полноценности пищи.
> 
> Практический опыт врачей и клинические наблюдения издавна с несомненностью указывали на существование ряда специфических заболеваний, непосредственно связанных с дефектами питания, хотя последнее полностью отвечало указанным выше требованиям. Об этом свидетельствовал также многовековой практический опыт участников длительных путешествий. Настоящим бичом для мореплавателей долгое время была  цинга, от нее погибало моряков больше, чем например в сражениях или от кораблекрушений. Так, из 160 участников известной экспедиции Васко де Гама прокладывавшей морской путь в Индию-100 человек погибли от цинги.
> 
> История морских и сухопутных путешествий давала также ряд поучительных примеров, указывавших на то, что возникновение цинги может быть предотвращено, а цинготные больные могут быть вылечены, если в их пищу вводить известное количество лимонного сока или отвара хвои.





> Несмотря на то, что эти особые вещества присутствуют в пище, как подчеркнул ещё Н.И.Лунин, в малых количествах, они являются жизненно необходимыми. *Так как первое вещество этой группы жизненно необходимых соединений содержало аминогруппу и обладало некоторыми свойствами аминов, Функ (1912)предложил назвать весь этот класс веществ  + витаминами (лат.vita-жизнь, amin-аминь). В последствии, однако, оказалось, что многие вещества этого класса не содержат аминогруппы. Тем не менее термин "витамины" настолько прочно вошел в обиход, что менять его не имело уже смысла.*


http://www.100let.net/1_2history_vitamin.htm




> Вейсмюллер стал чемпионом в 1924 г. Да и не имеет это значения. Вы что всерьёз собираетесь доказывать, что эти спортсмены какие-то добавки употребляли? Вам совсем скучно что ли?


Вы о чём говорите вообще?  :Smilie: 

Как они могли не употреблять?  :Smilie:  Ещё с древности у спортсменов были специальные специфические диеты, а питание спортсмена на этом принципе:




> *Следует, правда, иметь в виду, что спортивное питание имеет свои особенности и составляет неотъемлемую часть процесса подготовки спортсменов. Они действительно могут не есть мяса и даже молочных продуктов, но практически все спортсмены в огромном количестве потребляют пищевые добавки, в число которых входят витамины и незаменимые аминокислоты, компенсирующие недостатки вегетарианской диеты.*


Не обязательно это должны быть "пищевые добавки" в буквальном смысле слова, ведь всегда существовали специфические спортивные диеты.

Да, и подавляющее большинство из вегетарианских спортсменов вегетарианцы, а не веганы!  :Smilie: 

Я Вас прошу всё-таки привести опровержение учебников по основам физиологии, которые, по Вашим словам, есть "уже давно". Прошу уже долго и не получаю этих давнишних опровержений. Где опровержения?

Вы отказываетесь от своих слов?

И надеюсь не нужно раскрывать высказывание: "история спорта это история допинга".

И будьте добры хоть как-то аргументировать свои суждения, потому что пока что за полным отсутствием каких-либо аргументов только Ваши суждения можно называть необоснованным бредом.

Понятно, что несколько десятков (из тысяч и десятков тысяч) известных спортсменов никакого отношения к аргументации не имеют. Ведь существует исключительный полиморфизм человека, некоторые люди имеют от рождения какие-то специфические особенности.

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, мясоеды могут жить счастливо и в полном покое пока не пытаются убедить кого-то в необходимости мяса. В противном случае придётся немного побеспокоиться.


Т.е. вам не животных жалко, а просто не нравится когда вам перечат?
Ну вы вообще...

----------


## Светлана

> Чатрал Ринпоче всегджа был достаточно реактивен вы своих мнениях))))))


что вы хотите этим сказать? Что нам теперь надо игнорировать его мнение?



> Я очень спокойно это воспринимаю, могли бы вы не стараться , я это и так знал.........


печально.



> У меня другие наставления.........


если у вас другие наставления, то это не значит что вы правы априори, а другие нет. прежде, чем писать ответ, пожалуйста подумайте над этим.



> Так вот, Чатрал Ринпоче - это просто частный источник инициативы, как бы ни было горько местным обитателям))))))))))


ну да, "частный источник",  как впрочем, и Далай лама, Патрул Ринпоче, лама Сопа Ринпоче, и многие другие кого я сразу не припомню. 
так что "горько" из-за того, что у вас другие наставления, в данной ситуации должно быть вам (извините если резко выразилась).



> И, как я понял, раз вы опираетесь на авторитет Чатрала Ринпоче, либо вы его ученица, либо прросто используете его мнение,


я не его ученица (к сожалению!) что не мешает мне уважать Чартрала Ринпоче за практику спасения жизни которую он делает, а также его духовные реализации которые, в силу омрачений, мне не видны.
и еще раз: _"В особенности много сил я потратил на изучение текстов дзогчен, написанных известными учёными и йогинами прошлого. Все они в один голос говорят, что отказ от мяса продлевает жизнь практикующего."_
К слову, мой учитель  также советует отказаться от мяса.



> А вы сами какую линию практикуете? Подозреваю, что серьезно - никакую))))))))) Хотя с удовольствием опровергнусь))


то, какую линию практикую лично я, к теме не относится, но я искренне надеюсь что она не совпадает с вашей. это не выпад, просто  если судить по вашим фразам и манере разговора (если честно, немного агрессивной), то я бы лично не хотела тратить свое время на практику, которая  даст сходный результат.



> думая, что в тантре важен авторитет. Хэ-э-э-э!
> Не повезло ни в том, ни в другом!


я думаю что в тантре важна бодхичитта, но полагаю, что вы со мной точно не согласитесь.

----------


## Zom

> В особенности много сил я потратил на изучение текстов дзогчен, написанных известными учёными и йогинами прошлого. Все они в один голос говорят, что отказ от мяса продлевает жизнь практикующего."


Поскольку тема уже давно перешла в разряд "юмор", то добавлю и свои пять копеек -)))

Туристы встречают древнего старика-горца.
- А сколько Вам лет, уважаемый? 
- Сто двадцать скоро будет..
- О! Да вы наверное табак не курите, вино не пьёте и мясо не едите?
- Да вы что! Куру, пью и мясо ем! А то так ведь вообще никогда не помру!

-)))))

----------

Буль (15.02.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> так что "горько" из-за того, что у вас другие наставления, в данной ситуации должно быть вам (извините если резко выразилась).


Следование наставлениям избавляет от многих препятствий. Кстати, я тоже (как бы вам странно ни казалось) уважаю практику Чатрала Ринпоче по спасению живых существ и сам склонен помогать живым существам, однако это не создает зависимости "есть или не есть мясо".




> какую линию практикую лично я, к теме не относится, но я искренне надеюсь что она не совпадает с вашей. это не выпад, просто если судить по вашим фразам и манере разговора (если честно, немного агрессивной), то я бы лично не хотела тратить свое время на практику, которая даст сходный результат.


Конечно, это не выпад. Это обыкновенная агрессия. Сожалею, что вызвал ее, но причина в той безапелляционности, с которой (привыкли, наверное) высказываются вегетарианцы. 




> я думаю что в тантре важна бодхичитта, но полагаю, что вы со мной точно не согласитесь.


Почему ж не соглашусь? Не стоит додумывать за меня (хотя я понимаю вашу агрессивность в данном случае). Однако бодхичитта - это не всё, что нужно :Smilie: . В том числе и вам :Smilie: ))

Поймите простую вещь: то, что делаете вы и считаете правильным, не обязательно таково для всех случаев жизни. Только и всего.

----------


## Sadhak

С одной стороны мы "уважаем практику" спасения жс ЧР скупающего рыбу в чанах и выпускающего ее, с другой стороны мы сами своей привычкой есть трупы жс и деньгами наполняем эти чаны, наверное для того, чтобы ему было чем заняться? Мы эту несчастную рыбу ежедневно видим в супермакетах. Облезлая, без чешуи, с трудом дышаящая - на бойню уже можно не ехать.
Конечно, это "не самое важное", но для самой рыбы несомненно как раз очень важно, плавать ли ей в пруду или агонизировать в чане.

----------


## Буль

> С одной стороны мы "уважаем практику" спасения жс ЧР скупающего рыбу в чанах и выпускающего ее, с другой стороны мы сами своей привычкой есть трупы жс и деньгами наполняем эти чаны


Можете уточнить кто это - "мы"? О ком конкретно Вы говорите?

----------


## Sadhak

> Кстати, я тоже (как бы вам странно ни казалось) уважаю практику Чатрала Ринпоче по спасению живых существ и сам склонен помогать живым существам, однако это не создает зависимости "есть или не есть мясо".


Еще мы можем испытывать некоторые угрызения и сооотвественно, раздражение за то, что не смогли удержать свои обеты. Так тоже бывает, хотя конечно, очень хочется подвести под это некоторую концептуальную базу для самооправдания

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Еще мы можем испытывать некоторые угрызения и сооотвественно, раздражение за то, что не смогли удержать свои обеты. Так тоже бывает, хотя конечно, очень хочется подвести под это некоторую концептуальную базу для самооправдания


Э-хэ-э-э... Мне не нужны опоры, просто агрессия веганов очевидна - типа надо жить так и сяк, а мне не нужно жить так... И дело не в отсутствии сострадания, дело в присутствии давления. Будда этого никогда не делал.

----------


## Буль

> Еще мы можем испытывать некоторые угрызения и сооотвественно, раздражение за то, что не смогли удержать свои обеты.


Извините, что я спрашиваю ещё раз, но я так и не получил от Вас ответа: от имени кого Вы пишете? Кто это - "мы"? Какая-то община?

----------


## Sadhak

Если под этим "мы" кто-то узнал себя и свою ситуацию, будет повод задуматься и возможно что-то изменить. А если не узнал - то к чему тогда беспокоиться и нервничать, это же тогда не про него?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Еще мы можем испытывать некоторые угрызения и сооотвественно, раздражение за то, что не смогли удержать свои обеты.


В буддизме никто не даёт обетов не есть мяса. 
Приношу извинения: там был человек с таким же ником и похожим стилем.

----------


## Sadhak

> В буддизме никто не даёт обетов не есть мяса. Очевидно, "мы" в данном случае означает общину последователей сахаджа-йоги, как недавно выяснилось на форуме "Ясный Свет"...


Почему очевидно? Откуда это вдруг такой вывод?

----------


## Sadhak

Под "мы" я обычно имею в виду всех нас - жс страдающих в сансаре, а не какое-то конкретное общество или учение, тем более едва ли мы имеем полномочия, способности и знания вещать что-либо от их лица, а всегда высказываем только свое частное мнение. При чем тут сахаджа-йога и форум "ясный свет" я вообще не понял. Тут никто не обознался часом?
Что касается отсутствия в буддизме обетов не есть мяса, то как мне кажется, вполне хватает обета бохисаттвы не причинять страдания живым существам, а значит и не создавать для него причины. Обеты самые разные бывают и мы видим, что очень многие известные и авторитетные буддийские учителя взяли на себя обет не есть трупы, если уж называть вещи своими именами, а мясо это именно часть трупа живого существа. 
Если кто-то не ест мяса в течении 6 лет, то определенно это является обетом, не просто же так он его не ест, потому что такой случай все не подворачивается. Определенно, у него были веские причины сделать столь серьезный и обычно болезненный шаг, т.е. он явно имел серьезные мотивы, причины и аргументы. Спустя 6 лет, он перестал есть мясо. Почему? Появились новые совершенно убойные аргументы которых он не знал ранее или это является обычной слабостью и капитуляцией?

----------


## Буль

> Под "мы" я обычно имею в виду всех нас - жс страдающих в сансаре


А Вы считаете себя вправе писАть от имени всех живых существ?  :EEK!:  




> Что касается отсутствия в буддизме обетов не есть мяса, то как мне кажется, вполне хватает обета бохисаттвы не причинять страдания живым существам, а значит и не создавать для него причины.


Ну если Вам так кажется - Вы вправе не есть мяса. Но считать свою трактовку обетов бодхисаттвы единственно правильной не выглядит ли слишком самонадеянно?




> Если кто-то не ест мяса в течении 6 лет, то определенно это является обетом, не просто же так он его не ест, потому что такой случай все не подворачивается. Определенно, у него были веские причины сделать столь серьезный и обычно болезненный шаг, т.е. он явно имел серьезные мотивы, причины и аргументы. Спустя 6 лет, он перестал есть мясо. Почему? Появились новые совершенно убойные аргументы которых он не знал ранее или это является обычной слабостью и капитуляцией?


Если Вы таким косвенным способом спрашиваете меня о моей диете - то я могу Вам ответить. Я возобновил мясоедение в основном потому что стал испытывать неподавляемое пренебрежение и брезгливость к мясоедам, и стал считать себя выше и "правильнее" их. У меня стало уменьшаться желание сострадать им. Я стал сходить с пути бодхисаттвы. Это происходило потому, что я сделал из вегетарианства фетиш. Тогда у меня был коан о Нам Чоне и коте.




> _В этой истории существует два очень важных вопроса. Во-первых, если бы ты был в это время там, как бы ты мог спасти кота? Во-вторых, главный монах, услышав об этом, снял и положил себе на голову сандали. Что это значит? Если ты не понимаешь этот коан, тогда только удерживай «не знаю». Твое «не знаю» будет расти, станет очень ясным. Тогда эти вопросы и ответы на них станут понятными и ясными. Если бы хоть один монах в тот момент имел Любовь и Сострадание к этому коту, то Нам Чон не убил бы его. Но у всех этих монахов было большое желание относительно этого кота. Только главный монах имел Любовь и Сострадание. Поэтому-то Нам Чон и сказал: «Если бы ты был в тот момент там, то кот был живой». Кто постигнет этот коан, тот постигнет Любовь и Сострадание. Это не должно быть специально. Каждый уже имеет это. Но появляются желания, появляется «нравится, не нравится». Тогда Любовь и Сострадание не может правильно действовать. Если это исчезнет, то человеческий ум начнет функционировать естественным образом. Уже каждый из вас имеет это.
> 
> —   Получается, что Дзэн Мастер, убивающий кота, не имел Сострадания к этому коту.
> 
> —   Ты должен понять его ум. В тот момент он нарушил свои обеты. Он убил кота. Да! Это правда. Но он не только убил кота. Он убил желающий ум дерущихся монахов. И не только это. С тех пор много-много поколений учеников, практикующих над этим коаном, получили просветление, получили Любовь и Сострадание._


Дзэн Мастер Ву Бонг

----------


## Sadhak

> Я возобновил мясоедение в основном потому что стал испытывать неподавляемое пренебрежение и брезгливость к мясоедам, и стал считать себя выше и "правильнее" их. У меня стало уменьшаться желание сострадать им. Я стал сходить с пути бодхисаттвы. Это происходило потому, что я сделал из вегетарианства фетиш.


Понятно. Конечно же такое бывает, но вот если подумать, то возможно это было не самое верное решение. Ну, вот к примеру, такая аналогия - мы, тьфу,  :Smilie: , пусть я вдруг стал чувствовать себя выше и чище воров и убийц, и соответственно перестал испытывать к ним сострадание. Правильно ли будет мне начать убивать и воровать, чтобы я перестал ощущать себя выше и чище? Или все же стоит поработать над изменением и исправлением своего восприятия?

----------


## Спокойный

Тварь ли я дрожащая, или право имею?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Понятно. Конечно же такое бывает, но вот если подумать, то возможно это было не самое верное решение.


Если Вы хотите подумать то подумайте зачем Нам Чон убил кота?  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Понятно. Конечно же такое бывает, но вот если подумать, то возможно это было не самое верное решение. Ну, вот к примеру, такая аналогия - мы, тьфу, , пусть я вдруг стал чувствовать себя выше и чище воров и убийц, и соответственно перестал испытывать к ним сострадание. Правильно ли будет мне начать убивать и воровать, чтобы я перестал ощущать себя выше и чище? Или все же стоит поработать над изменением и исправлением своего восприятия?


Может и правильно будет убивать и воровать...
Очень сложно потому что изменить это свое восприятие....

----------


## Гьялцен

> Может и правильно будет убивать и воровать...
> Очень сложно потому что изменить это свое восприятие....


Это называется решать свои проблемы за счет других. И 10 неблагих деяний никто не отменял. Приехали, мыслители...

----------


## Sadhak

> Если Вы хотите подумать то подумайте зачем Нам Чон убил кота


я совершенно не понимаю дзэн, поэтому не буду даже пытаться подумать, тем более это очевидно совершенно бестолку - в коанах нет же никакой логики, а значит, думаю, и бесполезно их объяснять или комментировать. Возможно ошибаюсь конечно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятно. Конечно же такое бывает, но вот если подумать, то возможно это было не самое верное решение. Ну, вот к примеру, такая аналогия - мы, тьфу, , пусть я вдруг стал чувствовать себя выше и чище воров и убийц, и соответственно перестал испытывать к ним сострадание. Правильно ли будет мне начать убивать и воровать, чтобы я перестал ощущать себя выше и чище? Или все же стоит поработать над изменением и исправлением своего восприятия?


...
Однажды их места посетил знаменитый Лама, ученик Саддху, по имени Дже (печальный) Сонам Драгпа. Он был очень сведущ в Трипитаке, в тантрийских учениях, обретший мудрость и силу. Его всегда окружало множество учеников, и однажды он устал и опечалился от всех дел этого мира, от разъяснения учения, от свиты, от учеников. Лама покинул их всех и пустился странствовать куда глаза глядят в совершенном одиночестве. С тех пор его звали Печальный Учитель — Дже Тон Сонам Лама. Придя к маленькой госпоже, он сказал ей:

—Я слышал, что ты очень сведуща в словах Праджняпарамиты, а понимаешь ли ты их смысл?
—Да, я знаю смысл, — ответила она.
—Тогда поведай его мне, — сказал Сонам Лама.

Мачиг Лабдон поведала ему смысл через десять ступеней бодхисатгв и пять путей, а также правила практики движения по пути, правила переживания глубокой сути и обретения совершенного Пробуждения, как плода в очень подробном изложении. На что Лама сказал: "Ты, я вижу, очень искусна в изложении сути, но ты не породила суть в своем потоке сознания".

—А что это такое — "породить суть в потоке сознания"? — спросила Мачиг Печального Учителя.

— Я хорошо понял смысл сказанного тобой сейчас, понял абсолютный смысл всех феноменов. Когда приходит это переживание в поток сознания, состояние ума становится свежим и юным, не похожим на состояние ума, цепляющегося за все объекты. В это время сознание освобождается от всех привязанностей, становится единым и свободным от всех действий, загорается великое пламя праджни и недеяния. Темнота неведения и цепляния за эго побеждается в этот миг. Пусть эта коренная суть придет в твое сердце, — сказал Печальный Учитель и пошел своей дорогой.

Мачиг, вернувшись к своим делам, стала читать сутры, обдумывая слова, сказанные Ламой. Внезапно, во время чтения главы о Маре, она обрела то состояние, о котором говорил Печальный Учитель. Прозрение, совершенно не похожее на прежнее, появилось в ней, ее ум освободился от всех мыслей, все узлы цепляния за эго развязались, взошло солнце полного осознания отсутствия Я.

Это круто изменило ее жизнь во всех направлениях.* До этого она всегда носила чистые и красивые одежды, после она оделась в одежды нищенки в знак отказа от привязанности к одежде. До этого она всегда общалась только с учеными, монахами и йогами, после она стала общаться с нищими, больными и несчастными в знак отказа от привязанности к друзьям. Раньше она жила только в храмах и монастырях или в уединении, после она стала бродяжничать с прокаженными в знак отказа от привязанности к месту. Раньше она путешествовала только по священным местам, после она странствовала где угодно в знак отказа от привязанности к ограниченной цели. Раньше она питалась только чистой растительной и молочной пищей, после стала питаться с прокаженными и есть мясо в знак отказа от привязанности к чистой пище. Она пережила единый вкус всех вещей в пространстве бытия, освободилась от добра и зла, от гнева и любви, от страдания и наслаждения, от хулы и хвалы, от страха и радости.* Ей было в это время двадцать лет.


===
Мачиг Лабдон
ОТСЕКАЯ НАДЕЖДУ И СТРАХ
[Устная линия передачи полного разъяснения священного учения Чод]

----------


## Буль

> я совершенно не понимаю дзэн, поэтому не буду даже пытаться подумать, тем более это очевидно совершенно бестолку - в коанах нет же никакой логики, а значит, думаю, и бесполезно их объяснять или комментировать. Возможно ошибаюсь конечно.


Логика в коанах, конечно же, есть. Просто не такая, которой, очевидно, пользуетесь Вы.

"Я не знаю" - это очень хороший ответ. Ведь по сути Вы правы - не следует пытаться трактовать то, чего, по какой-то причине Вы не знаете или не понимаете. Не нужно считать свои воззрения единственно истинными "для всех времён и народов". Это же касается чужой мотивации прекращения вегетарианства или интерпретации обетов бодхисаттв.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

В общем, делать из вегетарианства новый постулат Дхармы - это типичный новодел, и как это бывает со всяким новоделом, его устроители агрессивны, поскольку сталкиваются с сопротивлением своей "проповеди".

----------


## Gaza

Эх хотел оставить эту тему, но не дадут же черти. 
 Почему тут мясоеды жалуются на агрессивность вегетарианцев, на какое-то давление, навязывание?
 Друзья мои, никто вам ничего не навязывает и не давит. Смешно было бы. Вы сами всё читали, всё прекрасно знаете и сделали свой выбор. У вас к тому были свои резоны, никто этих резонов до конца кроме вас не знает и судить не в праве. Судить вообще, наверное, самое глупое что можно пытаться делать.
 Напомню, что очередной сто первый виток обсуждения темы начался с заявления что в северных краях без мяса просто не обойтись. Это такая вопиющая неправда что нельзя было это не отметить. И здесь нечего доказывать. Во многих северных и сибирских городах вполне комфортно  живут вегетарианцы. Даже сыроеды. То есть люди отказавшиеся от всего варёного. И голодовки многонедельные проводят. Кто сомневается может просто набрать в гугле "вегетарианство", "сыроедение", "голодание". Он найдёт кучу сайтов и форумов с участниками из Архангельска, Омска, Иркутска, Красноярска. Я уже не говорю о Москве и Питере, хотя это тоже совсем не южные города. Канада, Швеция, Финляндия..что ещё нужно? Какие ещё доказательства?

----------


## Gaza

> Я возобновил мясоедение в основном потому что стал испытывать неподавляемое пренебрежение и брезгливость к мясоедам, и стал считать себя выше и "правильнее" их. У меня стало уменьшаться желание сострадать им. Я стал сходить с пути бодхисаттвы. Это происходило потому, что я сделал из вегетарианства фетиш


 Честно говоря сначала подумал, что это шутка и стёб такой. Подумал как неплохо с юмором у мясоедов оказывается. А тут на полном серьёзе.

----------


## Буль

> Напомню, что очередной сто первый виток обсуждения темы начался с заявления что в северных краях без мяса просто не обойтись.


И Вы пошли на сто втрой?  :Wink:  




> Это такая вопиющая неправда что нельзя было это не отметить. И здесь нечего доказывать. Во многих северных и сибирских городах вполне комфортно  живут вегетарианцы. Даже сыроеды.


Хорошо, рискну перефразировать от лица тех, кто с Вами не согласен. *В северных краях без мяса просто не обойтись тем, кто это утверждает*. Эта формулировка Вас устраивает?




> Какие ещё доказательства?


Ощущение ухудшения самочувствия. Для кого-то это вполне серьёзное доказательство

----------


## Gaza

> Хорошо, рискну перефразировать от лица тех, кто с Вами не согласен. В северных краях без мяса просто не обойтись тем, кто это утверждает. Эта формулировка Вас устраивает?


Вполне. Мне даже очень нравится такая формулировка. В ней столько юмора, что боюсь "те кто это утверждает" могут даже обидеться. Вы, Бао, всё-таки большой шутник.

----------


## ullu

> Это называется решать свои проблемы за счет других. И 10 неблагих деяний никто не отменял. Приехали, мыслители...


Отменял, обет бодхисаттвы отменяет все неблагие деяния.
Кроме отказа от обета бодхисатвы.
И по моему так не устранить препятсвие к знанию из-за привязанности к благому и не благому вот реально не благое дейсвтие.
Но здесь было не совсем о знании...но даже если говорить об этой ситуации, по мне так может и лучше убить одного человека и этим разрушить свою привязанность к себе как к супергерою, чем презирать и ненавидеть всю жизнь множество воров и убийц . Хотя конечно лучше бы обойтись без этого.
Ну и кроме того есть полезные методы, что бы не убивать.
Однако не все дейсвтия сравнимы с убийством. Поэтому нельзя сравнивать отказ от вегетарианства и убийство.
Ресь вообще шла о том, как я поняла, что если какая-то деятельность способствует развитию чувства превосходства или фанатизма, то если есть возомжность лучше её оставить. Потому что эти качества они очень вредные. 
и Бао счел, что гораздо вреднее развивать эти качества, чем есть мясную пищу.

А свои проблемы мы всегда решаем за счет других. Так мир устроен.

----------


## Tiop

> И Вы пошли на сто втрой?


 :Smilie:  !!!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Во многих северных и сибирских городах вполне комфортно живут вегетарианцы. Даже сыроеды.


В городах - да, но речь не о городах. Напомню - я лично говорил о жизни в деревне и точнее - жизни тантрического практика в деревне в лесостепной, продуваемой всеми ветрами местности. И никакие авторитеты меня не убедят в обратном, поскольку я опираюсь только на наставления своего Учителя. Как бы это ни казалось кому-либо странным, но не Далай-лама и не Чатрал Ринпоче, а мой Учитель для меня единственный авторитет в вопросах устройства моей практики.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Отменял, обет бодхисаттвы отменяет все неблагие деяния.
> Кроме отказа от обета бодхисатвы.
> И по моему так не устранить препятсвие к знанию из-за привязанности к благому и не благому вот реально не благое дейсвтие.


C коих пор? Бодхисаттва, совершая неблагое деяние вследствие своего обета, совершенно определенно обретает неблагую карму (но с определенным "оттенком" благостной мотивации), имеющую вполне конкретные последствия. Просто цена неблагих перерождений для него не является основанием действовать вопреки абсолютной Бодхичитте и обету привести всех живых существ к ней..  

Иначе, гуляй душа! Жги, убивай ... но заради блага всех живых существ (в этом месте надо обязательно состроить скорбное лицо, словно видишь страдания всех живых существ как у себя на ладони)...

КЛШ



> ...
> Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: «Все эти пятьсот купцов — бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения  . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. *Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь*». Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.


P.S. 



> В древности, когда Вирудхака , царь Шравасти, напал на город шакьев Капилавасту и убил восемьдесят тысяч жителей, Будда тоже пострадал, но это проявилось только в виде головной боли. Когда ученики спросили о причине его недомогания, он ответил: «Когда в прошлом шакьи были рыбаками, они убивали и поедали множество рыб. Однажды они поймали двух больших рыб, но не убили их сразу, а вытащили из воды и привязали к шесту. Корчась в мучениях, рыбы думали: "Эти люди убивают нас, хотя мы не сделали им ничего плохого. Пусть и мы сможем их убить, даже если в будущем они не причинят нам вреда". В результате эти две большие рыбы переродились в облике царя Вирудхаки и его приближенного по имени Матро-пакара, а другие рыбы, убитые шакьями, переродившись, стали их воинами. Ныне шакьев истребили. В те времена я был сыном одного из этих рыбаков и смеялся, глядя, как бьются на земле те две большие рыбы. Это и стало причиной моей сегодняшней головной боли. Не обрети я этой благой Дхармы, сегодня меня тоже убили бы воины Вирудхаки».
> 
> Есть история о том, как Будда занозил ногу шипом акации. Это явилось следствием того, что в одной из прежних жизней, будучи бодхисаттвой, он убил морского разбойника по имени Черный Дротик.
> 
> В давние времена Арья Маудгальяяна был самым выдающимся из шравак — учеников Будды. Хотя он обладал сверхъестественными силами, карма его была такова, что он был убит одним из тиртхиков-паривраджиков . Это случилось так. Арья Шарипутра и великий Маудгальяяна нередко посещали другие миры, например ад и мир прет, чтобы помогать существам этих миров. Однажды они посетили ад. Там они увидели учителя тиртхиков Пуранакашьяпу  , который после своей смерти переродился в аду и претерпевает разнообразные муки. Тот сказал им: «Прошу вас, о святые, когда вернетесь в мир людей, передайте моим ученикам такие слова: "Ваш учитель Пуранака-шьяпа, который теперь родился в аду, говорит, что паривраджика — не благой путь. Благой путь — это учение Будды из рода шакьев. Наша вера оказалась ложной. Вы должны ее отвергнуть и следовать по пути, указанному царевичем шакьев. Когда вы молитесь на ступу, которую сложили из моих костей, здесь на меня проливается дождь из расплавленного железа". Умоляю, велите им прекратить это делать».
> 
> Затем эти двое арьев вернулись в мир людей. Шарипутра пришел первым. Хотя он передал просьбу тиртхикам, у них не было кармической связи, чтобы услышать переданное. Явившийся позже Маудгальяяна спросил Шарипутру, передал ли он тиртхикам волю их учителя. Шарипутра сказал, что передал, но почему-то никто из них не отозвался.
> 
> —	Наверное, они не услышали, — сказал Маудгальяяна, — пойду объясню им.
> ...

----------


## Sadhak

Я принимаю то, что возможно человеку в его случае действительно лучше было отказаться от вегетариантства. Разные ситуации бывают. Но вот приписывать всем вегетарианцам агрессивность и высокомерность, это конечно перебор. Возможно у мясоедов это нечто вроде защитной реакции, когда поднимаются столь болезненная для них тема, поскольку некоторые угрызения совести у них явно присутствуют и как их может не быть смотря на на несчастную рыбу в аквариумах супермакетов, к примеру? Кроме того, очевидно не очень приятно когда вещи называтся своими именами - вырезка или кусок трупа живого существа - это слова вызывают совершенно разные чувства. Можно заболтать вопрос как угодно, но жс на бойне неразрывно связаны с беконом утром. Соответственно все, что напоминает нам об этой очевидной истине, кажется нам оттталкивающим и мы склонны приписывать таким неприятным вещам еще больше недостатков и негативности. Вот готов и образ воинствующего вегетарианца, чья вина лишь в том, что он не разделяет привычки мясоедов и прямо говорит об этом. я не сомневаюсь, что среди вегетарианцев есть неадекваты, как и в любой выделенной группе людей, но ни о каких обществах вегето-скинхедах вырезающих несчастных и добрых мясоедов пачками и скармливающих их животным, я что-то не слышал.
Далее, вот про реакцию организма на отсутсвие мяса. Ну вот представим, человек решил не поесть мяса недельку и соотвественно чутко прислушивается к своему организму ожидая обмороков и депрессий. В этот момент может случиться и произойти что угодно - но все это будет приписано новой "диете". А когда решили, чтобы вот так внезапно не скончаться снова поесть мяса - все быстро прошло, поскольку все наши болячки опять привычно назаметны. Я допускаю, что есть немногие люди, которые по врачебным показателям действительно нуждаются именно в мясе, но на 99% растройства остальных при отказе от мяса, думаю носят сугубо психологический характер.

----------


## Спокойный

Орбиту, что-ли, чуть-чуть сдвинуть. :-)
А руки вегетарианцы с каким мылом моют?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кусок трупа живого существа... 
---
зачот!

P.S. Садхак, извините за переход на личности, но ваши посты мне кажутся сплошным потоком ментальной боли человека, у которое долгое время был глубочайший внутренний конфликт между тем, во что человек верит и тем, что он делает на самом деле.

Будда в суттах очертил сферу, связанную с минимизацией порождения неблагой кармы (основанной на убийстве и соучастии в убийстве) для его последователей. Зачем же тогда плодить сущности сверх обычного? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5qTPGx9Oo

(пересказ)
Есть история о том, что пришел однажды Архат к Будде и спросил:
- Видением Архата я вижу бесконечное множество живых существ, которые пребывают в той воде, которую мы пьем. Как же мне пить воду, не причиняя им вреда?

Будда ответил:
- Обет отказа от убийства касается того, что воспринимаемо зрением обычного человека.

----------


## Sadhak

> Кусок трупа живого существа


Точно, тут я погорячился, явное противоречие - кусок тела мертвого существа, кусок трупа.  Вот так правильно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Орбиту, что-ли, чуть-чуть сдвинуть. :-)
> А руки вегетарианцы с каким мылом моют?


*Lush.* Они выпускают косметическую продукцию, пригодную для веганов. (специальная пометка на упаковке в виде буквы "V" - обозначает, что продукт подходит для использования веганами).
Кроме того:



> Мы покупаем ингредиенты для нашей косметики только у компаний, которые так же, как и мы не допускают испытаний на животных, считая, что испытывать косметику должны сами люди.


http://www.lushrussia.ru/index.php?show_aux_page=29

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ладно, с косметикой разобрались. А с медициной? Вы в курсе, что любой препарат сначала проверяется на животных? Что хирурги-офтальмологи тренируются на свиных глазах, которые им присылают с мясокомбинатов?

Хотите быть последовательными - откажитесь от услуг современной медицины.

----------


## Gaza

> Хотите быть последовательными - откажитесь от услуг современной медицины.


Не нужно доводить до абсурда. Можно, конечно подметать перед собой землю, чтобы не задавить букашку как джайны, но не к чему это. От мяса животных человек может отказаться легко, и в большинстве случаев с пользой для здоровья. Когда без убийства животных можно обойтись, почему бы не обойтись?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не нужно доводить до абсурда. Можно, конечно подметать перед собой землю, чтобы не задавить букашку как джайны, но не к чему это. От мяса животных человек может отказаться легко, и в большинстве случаев с пользой для здоровья. Когда без убийства животных можно обойтись, почему бы не обойтись?


Неравностная малаховщина какая то.
---
Можешь не убивать - не убивай. Можешь  не воровать - не воруй. Можешь не пить - не пей. 
---
Только не надо заниматься "протестантизмом" в рамках буддизма.

----------


## Gaza

> Неравностная малаховщина


это что за птица такая?

----------


## PampKin Head

> это что за птица такая?


Это такой тов. Малахов, который по утрам на ТВ ведет душеспасительные и телоспасительные беседы о пользе народных методов и прочих "уринотерапий"...

----------


## Аньезка

> Ладно, с косметикой разобрались. А с медициной? Вы в курсе, что любой препарат сначала проверяется на животных? Что хирурги-офтальмологи тренируются на свиных глазах, которые им присылают с мясокомбинатов?
> 
> Хотите быть последовательными - откажитесь от услуг современной медицины.


Люди-мясоеды, зачем вы из темы в тему повторяете одни и те аргументы, как будто хотите удивить нас оригинальным изгибом своей мысли. Я все жду, когда же про убийство глистов и бактерий скажут. Ну давайте уже, не сдерживайте себя!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

> Это такой тов. Малахов, который по утрам на ТВ ведет душеспасительные и телоспасительные беседы о пользе народных методов и прочих "уринотерапий"...


Ну и пусть ведёт - кто-то станет здоровее. Далеко не самое худшее из того дерьма что льётся из ТВ.

Кому неинтересно легко может переключиться на "Комеди клаб" или "Дом-2". Или послушать очередные "новости" про то как коварные американцы пытаются подобраться поближе к нефти или закрепиться на балканах.

----------


## Gaza

> Только не надо заниматься "протестантизмом" в рамках буддизма


 PampKin Head, пожалуйста выражайтесь проще и яснее. И не нужно пытаться умничать, навешивать ярлыки и переходить на личности. Если Вам нечего сказать по существу есть куча других веток.

----------


## Tiop

Gaza , Вы мне ответите или нет? А то Вы опять развернули активную агитацию ,а меня оставляете в неведении относительно "опровержений".

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza , Вы мне ответите или нет? А то Вы опять развернули активную агитацию ,а меня оставляете в неведении относительно "опровержений".


 Не развернул я агитацию. Готов хоть сей момент прекратить обсуждения. И Вам давно ответил.

----------


## Tiop

> И Вам давно ответил.


Нет, никаких "опровержений" не было и я их все ещё жду.

----------


## Gaza

Думаю что в наших многолетних обуждениях этой темы всё-же есть некоторая польза. Потому, что судя по форуму есть ещё много людей, которые хотели бы перейти на вегетарианство, но боятся, что это повредит их здоровью. Это нормально. Мы все росли в семьях где каждый день ели мясо. И все наши знакомые и родственники так жили. И нас учили, что без мяса еда - не еда, а так - баловство. Так, что для многих информация о том, что без мяса вполне комфортно можно жить в любых широтах - новость. Вот в этом может есть смысл какой-то.
 А тех кто оппонирует нам в этой ветке, конечно же, мы не в чём не убедим.

----------


## Tiop

Gaza, так Вы отказываетесь от своих слов?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Люди-мясоеды, зачем вы из темы в тему повторяете одни и те аргументы, как будто хотите удивить нас оригинальным изгибом своей мысли.


Затем, что вы упорно чужие аргументы не слышите. Что в лоб, что по лбу.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Или послушать очередные "новости" про то как коварные американцы пытаются подобраться поближе к нефти или закрепиться на балканах.


А бомбежки Югославии , агрессию янки в Ираке и убийство Милошевича- Это че, тоже в новостях придумали?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Отменял, обет бодхисаттвы отменяет все неблагие деяния.
> Кроме отказа от обета бодхисатвы.
> И по моему так не устранить препятсвие к знанию из-за привязанности к благому и не благому вот реально не благое дейсвтие.
> Но здесь было не совсем о знании...но даже если говорить об этой ситуации, по мне так может и лучше убить одного человека и этим разрушить свою привязанность к себе как к супергерою, чем презирать и ненавидеть всю жизнь множество воров и убийц . Хотя конечно лучше бы обойтись без этого.
> Ну и кроме того есть полезные методы, что бы не убивать.
> Однако не все дейсвтия сравнимы с убийством. Поэтому нельзя сравнивать отказ от вегетарианства и убийство.
> Ресь вообще шла о том, как я поняла, что если какая-то деятельность способствует развитию чувства превосходства или фанатизма, то если есть возомжность лучше её оставить. Потому что эти качества они очень вредные. 
> и Бао счел, что гораздо вреднее развивать эти качества, чем есть мясную пищу.
> 
> А свои проблемы мы всегда решаем за счет других. Так мир устроен.


Доморощенное ницшеанство.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ну и пусть ведёт - кто-то станет здоровее. Далеко не самое худшее из того дерьма что льётся из ТВ.


Шарлатанство. Оболванивают доверчивых людей, для многих из которых нынешнюю медицину сделали недоступной другие шарлатаны.

----------


## Gaza

> А бомбежки Югославии , агрессию янки в Ираке и убийство Милошевича- Это че, тоже в новостях придумали


 Не провоцируйте меня на политические темы пожалуйста. А то у меня не останется времени на работу, а она у меня очень комфортная - не хочется её терять.

----------


## Гьялцен

О политике первым заговорили Вы. Я посмел не согласиться с полетом Вашей мысли. И не надо меня обвинять в провокации. Это мелко.

----------


## ullu

> C коих пор? Бодхисаттва, совершая неблагое деяние вследствие своего обета, совершенно определенно обретает неблагую карму (но с определенным "оттенком" благостной мотивации), имеющую вполне конкретные последствия. Просто цена неблагих перерождений для него не является основанием действовать вопреки абсолютной Бодхичитте и обету привести всех живых существ к ней..


Вот с этих самых пор как раз.
Обретает неблагую карму, только он ж с самого начала не за ради благой кармы обеты принимал, а что бы достичь освобождения. Так что неблагой кармы не отменяет, а обеты отменяет.

----------


## ullu

> Не нужно доводить до абсурда. Можно, конечно подметать перед собой землю, чтобы не задавить букашку как джайны, но не к чему это. От мяса животных человек может отказаться легко, и в большинстве случаев с пользой для здоровья. Когда без убийства животных можно обойтись, почему бы не обойтись?


От медицины тоже.
А так же может легко отказаться от машины, телевизора, двд, пластиковых упаковок, новых платьев, худ литературы, лишней посуды, пылесосов, моющих средств, стиральных порошков, памперсов...продолжать от чего лекго может отказаться человек и прекратить тем самым наносить вред окружающей среде?

А ещё человек легко может отказаться от ложных воззрений и прекратить тратить свое время на развлечения, достижения, самоутверждения, обустройство временного счастья, формирование личности, налаживание быта, выращивание детей, обустройства личной жизни, продвижение по службе, путешествия, научные открытия, хобби и дргуие отвлечения и заняться уже практикой 24 часа в сутки , что бы ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО помочь этим самым живым существам о которых он так сильно беспокоится.

Если уж все это так легко..то непонятно в чем же дело?

----------


## ullu

> Доморощенное ницшеанство.


обет бодхисаттвы - доморощенное ницшеанство?

----------


## Neroli

Может отдельный форум уже сделать для вегетарианцев и запретить туда писать мясоедам? Отделить таки мухи от котлет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

Читала книгу одного из последователей (в прошлом) секты Муна, который вышел из секты с большим трудом и потом стал психологом. Сам вытаскивает людей из сект. Он подробно расписывает тактику вербовки - очень познавательная книга кстати, если кому надо поищу в сети. Там в секте тоже требовалось полностью отказаться от мяса. Он впоследствии изучал эту проблему и выяснил, что это понижает уровень скептицизма и критического осмысления информации, которую получает человек. Не знаю так ли это и можно ли верить самой этой информации, потому что уровень скептицизма у меня все-таки повышенный  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Вот, сцуко, куплю наконец дом в Алтайских горах и приглашу туда для эксперименту вегетаринца на зиму (лечить почки потом будет за свой счет).

----------


## Спокойный

> Вот, сцуко, куплю наконец дом в Алтайских горах и приглашу туда для эксперименту вегетаринца на зиму (лечить почки потом будет за свой счет).


Не скептицизма ради, а просто любопытно, что случится с почками и отчего?

Кстати, про себя скажу, вроде в этой теме не писал, был вегетарианцем 3 года, чувствовал себя хреновенько, сколько ни жрал, ну никак не мог насытиться.  :Smilie:  По этой причине отказался от вегетарианства, да, птичек жалко, но здоровье дороже!  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

Я думаю, что не стоит совершать выпадки в сторону вегетарианцев и упрекать их как собственно и наоборот. Без тела не было бы практики, поэтому о нем надо заботится, а вот как это уже каждый решает сам в соответствии со своими способностями.

----------


## Gaza

> Кстати, про себя скажу, вроде в этой теме не писал, был вегетарианцем 3 года, чувствовал себя хреновенько, сколько ни жрал, ну никак не мог насытиться.  По этой причине отказался от вегетарианства, да, птичек жалко, но здоровье дороже!


 Просто и честно без всякого самообмана, с ясным осознаванием. А что ты там ешь - дело десятое. Невозможно не уважать такую позицию!
 Аж приятно, что на форуме есть такие добродушные и трезвые люди.
 А то надоело переругиваться. Глупо и не к лицу буддистам.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Я, если позволите, вставлю свои 5 копеек с точки зрения исключительно физиологической: животный и растительный белок расщепляются на разные аминокислоты, при этом, животный белок содержит больше жизненно необходимых аминокислот, чем растительный. Более научно тут: http://www.habit.ru/15/77.html, в разрезе обсуждаемой темы интересен следующий абзац:
"Белки, содержащие полный набор незаменимых аминокислот, называются полноценными и имеют максимальную биологическую ценность (мясо, рыба, яйца, икра, молоко, грибы, картофель). 
Белки в которых нет хотя бы одной незаменимой аминокислоты или если они содержатся в недостаточных количествах называются неполноценными (растительные белки). В связи с этим для удовлетворения потребности в аминокислотах наиболее рациональной является разнообразная пища с преобладанием белков животного происхождения. 
Суточная потребность в белках у взрослого человека составляет 80–100 г белка, в том числе 30 г животного происхождения, а при физических нагрузках — 130–150 г. Эти количества в среднем соответствуют физиологическому оптимуму белка — 1 г на 1 кг массы тела. 
Животный белок пищи практически полностью превращается в собственные белки организма. Синтез же белков организма из растительных белков идет менее эффективно: коэффициент превращения составляет 0,6 – 0,7 по причине дисбаланса незаменимых аминокислот в животных и растительных белках. 
При питании растительными белками, действует "правило минимума", согласно которому синтез собственного белка зависит от незаменимой аминокислоты, которая поступает с пищей в минимальном количестве."

----------


## Neroli

> Не скептицизма ради, а просто любопытно, что случится с почками и отчего?
> 
> Кстати, про себя скажу, вроде в этой теме не писал, был вегетарианцем 3 года, чувствовал себя хреновенько, сколько ни жрал, ну никак не мог насытиться.  По этой причине отказался от вегетарианства, да, птичек жалко, но здоровье дороже!


Да тебе терпеть оставалось всего лет 40-50. Эх ты.

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, у меня вот вопрос тут, а если бы общепит сгинул с лица земли, стал бы кто-то, кто без мяса не может, сам убивать для поесть?

----------


## Спокойный

> Кстати, у меня вот вопрос тут, а если бы общепит сгинул с лица земли, стал бы кто-то, кто без мяса может, сам убивать для поесть?


В Москве-то?  :Big Grin: 
Представил себе сейчас апокалиптические картины, еды нет, люди охотятся друг на друга... Круто.
Другая ассоциация пошла - блокадный Ленинград. Случаи людоедства известны, но большинство все же ели свои 150 граммов хлеба...

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Кстати, у меня вот вопрос тут, а если бы общепит сгинул с лица земли, стал бы кто-то, кто без мяса может, сам убивать для поесть?


Вопрос сложный  :Big Grin:   Я почему-то вспомнил армейские годы, у нас ребята мусульмане, по определению не имеющие морального права вкушать свинину, через неделю после курса молодого бойца, сало кушали с энтузиазмом зерноуборочного комбайна. "Голод не тетка" (с)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Вопрос сложный   Я почему-то вспомнил армейские годы, у нас ребята мусульмане, по определению не имеющие морального права вкушать свинину, через неделю после курса молодого бойца, сало кушали с энтузиазмом зерноуборочного комбайна. "Голод не тетка" (с)


Чего не могу сказать о чеченцах. Не ели они свинину! Хотя узбеки и айзера - в полный рост. :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Кроме того, очевидно не очень приятно когда вещи называтся своими именами - вырезка или кусок трупа живого существа - это слова вызывают совершенно разные чувства.


Ну если иметь ввиду нервных барышень - то, может быть, это и так. Но лично меня это не трогает. Если Вы усматриваете в этом какой-то смысл - можете при мне спокойно называть колбасу измельчёнными фрагментами трупа коровы,  а яблоки - эмбрионами яблони. 




> жс на бойне неразрывно связаны с беконом утром.


А кто-то это оспаривает?




> Соответственно все, что напоминает нам об этой очевидной истине, кажется нам оттталкивающим и мы склонны приписывать таким неприятным вещам еще больше недостатков и негативности.


Опять же - кому это "нам"? Откуда у Вас такое желание выражать мнение некоей группы?

----------


## Буль

> Думаю что в наших многолетних обуждениях этой темы всё-же есть некоторая польза. Потому, что судя по форуму есть ещё много людей, которые хотели бы перейти на вегетарианство, но боятся, что это повредит их здоровью


Может быть эту "пользу" Вы будете нести людям на другом форуме, более соответствующим этой Вашей цели? Ну, там "вегетарианство как путь к счастью", "вегетарианство как избавление от страданий" и т.п.?




> А тех кто оппонирует нам в этой ветке, конечно же, мы не в чём не убедим.


Ввиду того, что Вы это понимаете, снова предлагаю: может быть Вам на этом есть смысл закончить здесь нести "слово вегетарианское" заблудшим овцам?

PS: готов помочь Вам с поиском форума, соответствующего этому Вашему устремлению.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, у меня вот вопрос тут, а если бы общепит сгинул с лица земли, стал бы кто-то, кто без мяса не может, сам убивать для поесть?


А если бы сгинули производители картофеля, кто из уважаемых веджей выйдет в поле да с лопатой? Я бы посмотрел на процесс культивации земли людьми, "которые так заботятся о живых существах".

----------


## Аньезка

> А если бы сгинули производители картофеля, кто из уважаемых веджей выйдет в поле да с лопатой? Я бы посмотрел на процесс культивации земли людьми, "которые так заботятся о живых существах".


Сама бы выращивала, на даче, как можно более аккуратно, стараясь никого не задеть.

----------


## Норбу

Я буду тоже есть мясо, стараясь не задеть никого из ЖС.

----------


## Sadhak

> Опять же - кому это "нам"? Откуда у Вас такое желание выражать мнение некоей группы?


Ну, если лично Вы свободны от присущего омраченным и страдающим жс увеличивать и приписывать приятным объектам дополнительные достоинства, а енприятным дополнительтные недостатки, то я искренне рад за Вас и поражен уровнем Вашей личной духовной практики. Ну, а мы, невежественные существа обычно привычно поступаем именно так, осознавая или не осознавая это.

----------


## Буль

> Ну, а мы, невежественные существа обычно привычно поступаем именно так, осознавая или не осознавая это.


Почему Вы считаете себя вправе делать заявления от имени всех "невежественных существ"?

----------


## Sadhak

Я не делаю заявлений от их лица, я говорю, что всем им это свойственно - есть разница? Вы не согласны с этим?

----------


## Буль

> Я не делаю заявлений от их лица, я говорю, что всем им это свойственно - есть разница?


Есть. Раньше Вы писали "мы" или "нам", а это и есть заявление от имени группы.

Если же Вы описываете что что-то свойственно сторонней группе - то для меня было бы логичным узнать как именно Вы в этом убедились? Вы опросили всю группу "невежественных существ"?

----------


## Sadhak

Бао, вот это слово - "заявление", употребили именно Вы, приписав его мне. Я никаких заявлений не делал, а говорю "мы", поскольку упоминаемые мной особенности относятся ко все существам, к которым я себя причисляю. Никаких прессконференций и соотвественно заявлений от лица одного или группы лиц, я не делал, уже выше сказав, что все, что мы говорим является лишь нашим частным мнением. Поскольку все клеши в той или иной степени присутствуют у всех жс кроме тех, что мы называем просветленными, то можно упоминая любую из них с полной отвественностью говорить "мы". Или может быть кто-то свободен хотя бы от одной из них? Тогда это уже явно не то существо, к которым я причисляю себя. С чем Вы тут конкрентно не согласны, хотите еще поговорить об этом?

----------


## Буль

> говорю "мы", поскольку упоминаемые мной особенности относятся ко все существам, к которым я себя причисляю.


А откуда Вы об этом узнали? Опросили всех живых существ?




> все, что мы говорим является лишь нашим частным мнением.


Но почему же Вы выражаете Ваше частное мнение во множественном числе?




> Поскольку все клеши в той или иной степени присутствуют у всех жс


Однако Вы писали не о клешах вообще, а о вполне конкретных вещах, утверждая, что их имеем все "мы"




> С чем Вы тут конкрентно не согласны, хотите еще поговорить об этом?


Я не согласен с тем, что Ваши личные воззрения Вы без достаточных оснований переносите на всех живых существ, тем самым неявно придавая своим воззрениям определённую значимость некоей общественной ценности.

----------


## Спокойный

> Может быть эту "пользу" Вы будете нести людям на другом форуме, более соответствующим этой Вашей цели?


Справедливости ради, тема никак не противоречит буддизму, находится в соответствующем разделе форума, кто не хочет, в ней не участвует.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aleksey L.

мясо - один из нектаров (составляющих тело) 
осознанно его съесть как лекарство - избавит от проблем. в то же время может сделать человека тупым, сонливым, утяжелить общее состояние. 

поэтому лишь в исключительных случаях и сугубо по предписанию внутреннего лекаря стоит есть мясо. 
_______________________
и потом, есть ведь понятия тридоша - ветер, желчь, слизь ... что хорошо человеку слизи, расстроит ветер человеку ветра. 

свита бога смерти не дремлет

----------


## Буль

> Справедливости ради, тема никак не противоречит буддизму, находится в соответствующем разделе форума, кто не хочет, в ней не участвует.


Тема не противоречит. Противоречат устремления этого конкретного человека. О них и был разговор.

----------


## Спокойный

> Тема не противоречит. Противоречат устремления этого конкретного человека. О них и был разговор.


Личную неприязнь  :Smilie:  - в ПС, если он нарушил правила - влепи предупреждение, а отстаивать свою точку зрения в споре имеют в равной степени и вегетарианцы, и мясоеды. Ну вот считает он так-то, и хоть кол на голове теши  :Smilie:  , и горохом об стену  :Smilie:  , и хоть бы хны  :Smilie:  , ну и что?  :Big Grin:  Такое в каждом треде можно найти.

----------


## Skyku

> Люди-мясоеды, зачем вы из темы в тему повторяете одни и те аргументы, как будто хотите удивить нас оригинальным изгибом своей мысли.


Так ведь доводы веганов тоже не меняются  :Smilie: 
Вроде не трупоеды, а оригинальности так же нет.
И чего-то такого, чтобы отличало результат работы ума от загрязненного трупным ядом.

Разве что это: _Сама бы выращивала,  как можно более аккуратно, стараясь никого не задеть_.
Правда с *бы* я и не такое могу смело сказать  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

А вот ещё тоже интересно..., если стенка на стенку, кто кого забьёт?  :Big Grin:  
Те, кто ест кашу, или кашу с мясом?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Те, кто ест кашу, или кашу с мясом?


Те кто есть шашлык. У них шампуры.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

Мне тут вегетарианские рецепты вспомнились. Приготовления репы, с национальными особенностями:

1 По-белорусски 
Репу и морковь натри... 

2 По-мордовски 
Репу вари до полуготовности.... 

3 По-итальянски 
Репу вымой, почисти и порежь на куски... 

4 По-узбекски 
Положи в кастрюлю кусок нежирной баранины (500 г)....

----------


## Sadhak

> А откуда Вы об этом узнали? Опросили всех живых существ?


Бао, чтобы утверждать, что все коровы, к примеру хвостаты, мне не надо опрашивать их всех, правильно?



> Но почему же Вы выражаете Ваше частное мнение во множественном числе?


Потому, что по этой же аналогии, я утверждаю, что мы (коровы) хвостаты, а если это не так, то это либо не корова, а несчастный случай или мутация.



> Однако Вы писали не о клешах вообще, а о вполне конкретных вещах, утверждая, что их имеем все "мы"


Конечно, приписывание отвратительному нам объекту дополнительного негатива, а приятному позитива в нашем уме свойственно всем существам страдающих от соотвествующей этому клеши и если кто-то не замечает этого в себе, то думаю, это либо свободное от клеш существо, либо свободное от качеств, которое бы позволило ему это заметить. 



> Я не согласен с тем, что Ваши личные воззрения Вы без достаточных оснований переносите на всех живых существ, тем самым неявно придавая своим воззрениям определённую значимость некоей общественной ценности.


Возрение тут было очень простое - наличие клеш в страдающих жс. Это и ползволяет говорить мне "мы" обобщая всех жс с соотвествующими свойствами. Вы согласны с этим или нет? А потом уже разберемся с  "тем самым неявно придавая своим воззрениям определённую значимость некоей общественной ценности", ибо я честно говоря, не могу сказать что понял вот этот оборот.

----------


## Спокойный

http://rutube.ru/tracks/465039.html?...a01171002fd77e

----------


## Gaza

Мне, конечно, жалко животных. Но я не сентиментальная барышня. Если бы вегетарианство сильно напрягало, не стал бы я себя истязать - в жизни и так трудностей хватает. Хватит того, что курить бросил и третий год мучаюсь - до сих пор снится, что курю.
 Но, надеюсь, в этом случае у меня хватило бы ума и честности сказать вот так просто как Спокойный:



> был вегетарианцем 3 года, чувствовал себя хреновенько, сколько ни жрал, ну никак не мог насытиться.  По этой причине отказался от вегетарианства, да, птичек жалко, но здоровье дороже!


И, надеюсь, не стал бы я придумывать про холодные края и трудности расщепления, не говоря уже об этом:




> Я возобновил мясоедение в основном потому что стал испытывать неподавляемое пренебрежение и брезгливость к мясоедам, и стал считать себя выше и "правильнее" их. У меня стало уменьшаться желание сострадать им. Я стал сходить с пути бодхисаттвы. Это происходило потому, что я сделал из вегетарианства фетиш


последнее - просто жемчужина. Я это каждый день перечитываю.
А когда не хватает добавляю вот это




> В северных краях без мяса просто не обойтись тем, кто это утверждает.


Спасибо, что есть Бао.

----------


## Gaza

> http://rutube.ru/tracks/465039.html?...a01171002fd77e


второй ролик там очень классный!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

И еще хотелось бы напомнить травоедам: вы осознаете, сколько живых существ погибает при вспашке земли на полях, где выращивают пшеницу? Едите вы мясо или нет, уже не важно, ради вашего питания все равно убивают живых существ. Если вы этого не осознаете, то вы просто тупы. А если вы осознаете, но предпочитаете не думать об этом, то вам уже недалеко до диагноза. И буддизм здесь ни причём, если что. Остается только тайная гордость ума (которая приводит к навязыванию своего опыта как единственно верного) и перфекционизм (как самая обычная сансарная жажда совершенства).

----------


## Sadhak

> И еще хотелось бы напомнить травоедам: вы осознаете, сколько живых существ погибает при вспашке земли на полях, где выращивают пшеницу? Едите вы мясо или нет, уже не важно, ради вашего питания все равно убивают живых существ. Если вы этого не осознаете, то вы просто тупы


На этот заезженный аргумент уже сто раз говрили, что мы всегда живем за счет кого-то, поскольку фотосинтезом не обладаем, но делать мы можем то, что в наших силах. Силы у всех разные, как и карма. Я 15 лет торгую кожей, может быть мне это нравится? Но вот рыба и в данный момент именно мы решаем, отпустить ее в пруд или сожрать. Заплатить за нее деньги, чтобы поймали и убили другую или отказаться от этого. Вот на это сил и способностей хватает, а вот на отказ от бизнеса или 24-часовое медитирование на благо всех жс - уже нет. И так у каждого. Без осуждения или претензии, поскольку от своих скелетов шкаф лопается. Ферштейн?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Ферштейн. Но геноцид сербов в Косове мне лично видится бОльшей проблемой, чем то, что мне есть сегодня или завтра. И можно, конечно, сказать, мол, карма у сербов такая, но это ничего не меняет. 




> мы всегда живем за счет кого-то


И именно это позволяет мне помочь этим "кому-то" наиболее существенно, и воротить нос от колбасы для меня атнюдь не означает спасти корову. Скорее наоборот. Предпочитаю дать ей другой шанс. Поскольку я гарантированно приду к просветлению (не сочтите за гордыню, просто так говорит мне мой Учитель), то пусть и корова будет иметь этот шанс :Smilie: .

----------


## Gaza

> Поскольку я гарантированно приду к просветлению (не сочтите за гордыню, просто так говорит мне мой Учитель),


 Всё-таки как важно правильно выбрать учителя.

----------


## Gaza

> Но геноцид сербов в Косове мне лично видится бОльшей проблемой


 Не смотрите новости по российскому ТВ. Во-первых там всё враньё и про Косово и про Ирак и про всё остальное. А во-вторых так Вы ещё быстрее придёте к гарантированному просветлению где Вас ждёт Ваш добрый Учитель.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Гы, вы не совсем меня поняли. Я не новости смотрю. Я сам по профессии журналист и знаю, что там происходит.




> Не смотрите новости по российскому ТВ.


По такому принципу могу сказать и вам - не смотрите на мясоедов и будете спокойней. И для взаимопонимания: в тантре есть мясо - это проявление сострадания. Нет смысла пытаться оспорить это, предупреждаю заранее. Даже если это возмущает вас до глубины души :Smilie: )).

----------


## Гьялцен

> Не смотрите новости по российскому ТВ. Во-первых там всё враньё и про Косово и про Ирак и про всё остальное. А во-вторых так Вы ещё быстрее придёте к гарантированному просветлению где Вас ждёт Ваш добрый Учитель.


Не слушайте "голос Америки", не читайте " Новую газету" и "Московские новости", не смотрите "Евро ньюс"... Дальше продолжать?

----------


## Zom

Кроме "*Страстей по Махаяне*" на БФ ещё показывают интересный сериал "*Мясо Тоже Плачет*".

Смотрите на канале "Буддийский форум > Здоровье > Диета и питание" каждый вторник и четверг в 21:00 

-)

----------


## Буль

> Личную неприязнь  - в ПС, если он нарушил правила - влепи предупреждение, а отстаивать свою точку зрения в споре имеют в равной степени и вегетарианцы, и мясоеды. Ну вот считает он так-то, и хоть кол на голове теши  , и горохом об стену  , и хоть бы хны  , ну и что?  Такое в каждом треде можно найти.


Если Вам это интересно - то почитайте повнимательнее почему я посоветовал другое место для выражения своих взглядов. Совсем не по причине того, что человек отстаивает свою точку зрения. Если всё равно будет не очень понятно готов лично Вам пояснить эту ситуацию в ПС - ничего тайного - просто чтобы не замусоривать форум.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, чтобы утверждать, что все коровы, к примеру хвостаты, мне не надо опрашивать их всех, правильно?


Виноват, а состав и пропорции клеш в ЖС для Вас так же ясно видны как и хвосты у коров? Я что-то в этом сомневаюсь...




> Возрение тут было очень простое - наличие клеш в страдающих жс. Это и ползволяет говорить мне "мы" обобщая всех жс с соотвествующими свойствами. Вы согласны с этим или нет?


Извините, с чем?




> А потом уже разберемся с  "тем самым неявно придавая своим воззрениям определённую значимость некоей общественной ценности", ибо я честно говоря, не могу сказать что понял вот этот оборот.


О, это известный демагогический приём - некорректное обобщение. Например: "самый правильный (товар, диета, религия, партия и т.д.) - это N. Все мы об этом знаем и все мы с этим согласны".

----------


## Sadhak

> Виноват, а состав и пропорции клеш в ЖС для Вас так же ясно видны как и хвосты у коров? Я что-то в этом сомневаюсь...


А кто говорил про ясность видения состава и пропорций? Бао, Вы Вы вообще с чем спорите и о чем говорите? Какие пропорции? Вы несогласны с тем, что все страдающие жс имеют клеши? Я уже который раз это спрашиваю. Тут два варианта - "да" и "нет". Если "да", то тогда можно обобщить всех страдающих жс по этому признаку - наличие клеш и говорить "мы", поскольку я как и они от них явно не свободен. Если же клеш у некоторых жс нет, то они уже явно не страдающие и тут уже вот это "мы" явно не подходит. Тут, в этом рассуждении, есть что-то недостаточно ясное, что уже которую страницу не дает Вам успокоиться? Если есть, скажите, где именно. С чем конкретно Вы не согласны, чтобы не развозить это еще на пару страниц. Выразите мысль по возможности ясно, если не трудно.
Возможно, мясоедам с образом воинствующего вегетарианца в своем воображении стоит снова начать не есть мяса, чтобы "не сойти с пути бодхисаттвы" в очередной раз и не испытывать лишнего негатива, если уж им помогает такой метод.

----------


## Буль

> Вы несогласны с тем, что все страдающие жс имеют клеши? Я уже который раз это спрашиваю. Тут два варианта - "да" и "нет".


Я не знаю. Я их всех не опрашивал.




> Если "да", то тогда можно обобщить всех страдающих жс по этому признаку - наличие клеш и говорить "мы", поскольку я как и они от них явно не свободен. Если же клеш у некоторых жс нет, то они уже явно не страдающие и тут уже вот это "мы" явно не подходит.


Мне кажется наиболее вероятным другой вариант: клеши у ЖС есть, но не у всех одинаковый набор и, к тому же, развиты он не в одинаковых пропорциях. Т.е. если у меня присутствует клеша N это ещё не даёт мне логического права утверждать, что она имеется  абсолютно у всех ЖС, и, на основании этого, употреблять обобщающее "мы". И на каком основании Вы уверены в обратном - мне не понятно.




> Возможно, мясоедам с образом воинствующего вегетарианца в своем воображении стоит снова начать не есть мяса, чтобы "не сойти с пути бодхисаттвы" в очередной раз и не испытывать лишнего негатива, если уж им помогает такой метод.


Я думаю что они уж как-нибудь сами разберутся что им следует сделать.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Возможно, мясоедам с образом воинствующего вегетарианца в своем воображении стоит снова начать не есть мяса, чтобы "не сойти с пути бодхисаттвы" в очередной раз и не испытывать лишнего негатива, если уж им помогает такой метод.


Если метод полезен, почему ж не использовать его? Кстати, а образ иронизирующего вегетарианца вам больше нравится?

Офф: Позвольте поинтересоваться - а вы вообще к буддизму каким боком относитесь? Судя по указанной традиции, никаким. В этом смысле мы с вами не сойдемся - сытый голодного не разумеет :Smilie: . Кем именно вы себя ощущаете, предоставляю разбираться вам самим...

----------


## Sadhak

> Я не знаю. Я их всех не опрашивал


Хорошо, тогда снова к коровам - чтобы утверждать, что все коровы хвостаты, не надо не только лично проверять каждую, но и измерять длину их хвоста и их состояние волосяного покрова. Это верно?



> Мне кажется наиболее вероятным другой вариант: клеши у ЖС есть, но не у всех одинаковый набор и, к тому же, развиты он не в одинаковых пропорциях. Т.е. если у меня присутствует клеша N это ещё не даёт мне логического права утверждать, что она имеется абсолютно у всех ЖС, и, на основании этого, употреблять обобщающее "мы". И на каком основании Вы уверены в обратном - мне не понятно.


Читаем внимательно. Я и не говорил, что у всех одинаковый набор, а лишь о том, что мы, страдающие жс, все обладаем ими в разной степени. Вот, я писал на 2 страницы раньше : "Поскольку все клеши *в той или иной степени* присутствуют у всех жс кроме тех, что мы называем просветленными, то можно упоминая любую из них с полной отвественностью говорить "мы". Или может быть кто-то свободен хотя бы от одной из них?". Вся проблема была лишь в этом? Все противоядия применяемые нами, не устраняют клеши полностью, а лишь ослабляют их, поскольку они основаны на неведении и тольок полностью от него избавившись можно избавиться и от клеш более не возникающих в отсутствии их опоры. Поэтому, раз весь набор клеш присутствует в нас в той или иной мере и не отсутствует ни одна из них полностью - можно говорить "мы", говоря и о негативных соотвествующих им в нас качествах. Если я, к примеру, украл расческу, а другой машину, то можно сказать обобщив, что мы воры, вне зависимости от того сколько и чего мы украли, поскольку общее для нас качество, позволяющее назвать нас ворами - сам факт кражи.

----------


## Sadhak

> Офф: Позвольте поинтересоваться - а вы вообще к буддизму каким боком относитесь? Судя по указанной традиции, никаким.


На заборе тоже много всего пишут. В графе традиция на форуме тоже много чего встретишь. Я считаю себя буддистом, вы можете считать по-другому, без проблем. Адвайта переводится как "не-два", недвойственность, а это в полной мере относится и к буддизму.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Адвайта переводится как "не-два", недвойственность, а это в полной мере относится и к буддизму.


Слова "сладкий" и "горький" тоже вполне могут относиться к вещам абсолютно различным, и что с того? Качество недвойственности и традиция - вещи разные и о разном говорящие. Не надо наводить тень на плетень в вопросе простом и понятном. Мало ли кем себя можете считать. Хоть хоспадом Б-гом. Но адвайта - это не буддизм.

----------


## Sadhak

> Но адвайта - это не буддизм.


Адвайта-веданта не буддизм, согласен, кто бы спорил.

----------


## Буль

> Хорошо, тогда снова к коровам - чтобы утверждать, что все коровы хвостаты, не надо не только лично проверять каждую, но и измерять длину их хвоста и их состояние волосяного покрова. Это верно?


Не знаю, я их всех не проверял. Возможно, существует где-то порода бесхвостых коров, а я и не в курсе...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Читаем внимательно. Я и не говорил, что у всех одинаковый набор, а лишь о том, что мы, страдающие жс, все обладаем ими в разной степени.


Читаем внимательно. Вы написали (цитата): "_все, что напоминает нам об этой очевидной истине, кажется нам оттталкивающим_". Вот именно здесь Вы употребляли термин "нам". На каком основании? Кто это - "мы"? Живые существа, как Вы пояснили? Но как Вы узнали что абсолютно всем живым существам напоминание об очевидной истине кажется отталкивающим? Я знаю по крайней мере одно живое существо (себя), которому так не кажется. Или я, по-Вашему, не живое существо? Или Вы, всё-таки, пишете не от всех живых существ, а от какой-то отдельной группы? Тогда какой?




> Если я, к примеру, украл расческу, а другой машину, то можно сказать обобщив, что мы воры, вне зависимости от того сколько и чего мы украли, поскольку общее для нас качество, позволяющее назвать нас ворами - сам факт кражи.


Вот Вы с этим "другим" и являетесь ворами. Так и напишите: "мы" - это я и этот другой. Не надо на основании двух индивидуумов заявлять что ворами являются все живые существа. Я, например, не краду не расчёсок, ни автомобилей ни что-либо другое. И, мне кажется, другие обитатели форума - тоже. Так что не вносите нас, пожалуйста, в Ваш список воров, и не говорите, пожалуйста, от имени всех живых существ!

----------


## Буль

> Я считаю себя буддистом, вы можете считать по-другому, без проблем.





> Признание того, что:
> 
> 1. Основатель учения (по крайней мере, в нашу эпоху) -- Будда Шакьямуни (Сиддхартха Гаутама).
> 2. Вера в четыре Благородные истины и закон причинно зависимого происхождения.
> 3. Отсюда вытекает цель: освобождение (нирвана) в Тхераваде или достижение состояния Будды для освобождения всех живых существ (путь бодхисаттвы) -- в Махаяне.
> 4. Вера в четыре принципа: все непостоянно (анитья), все страдание (духкха), все бессущностно ("лишено "я"" -- анатма), все пустотно (шунья).
> 5. Вера в карму и перерождения.
> 6. Отрицание сакральности каст и сословий, отрицание значимости социального статуса для достижения освобождения (в отличие от индуизма).
> 7. Базовая ценность сострадания как ведущего этического принципа.
> ...


Базовые признаки буддизма

Вы признаёте всё вышеперечисленное?

----------


## Sadhak

Бао, мне кажется, я уже давно достаточно ясно и просто объяснил все, по поводу этого "мы" и не понять уже этого было, думаю, невозможно. Было бы гораздо полезнее разобраться под влиянием какой именно клеши и в каких "пропорциях", мы тем не менее продожали эту переписку, не приносящую нам ни пользы, ни интереса, ни удовольствия. Можно задуматься и над тем, что если Вы как пишите, прекратили вегетарианствовать не желая продолжать испытвать присущее Вам в тот момент высокомерие по отношению к мясоедам, то это никаким образом не должно было задеть или изменить Ваши логические выводы, аргументы, ценности и прочее, в результате которых Вы не ели мясо в течении 6 лет. Но если сейчас, Вы столь рьяно отстаивая мясоедский образ жизни обличаете вгетарианский, значит Ваша расчеты, выводыв и позиция не могут претендовать на объективность, поскольку полностью зависят только от того, что на данный момент делаете Вы сами. С самой же логикой ничего не случилось после отказа от вегетариантсва и аргументы все теже самые, так почему тогда изменилось их восприятие?
Далее, про "мой буддизм". Я принимаю в полном объеме, все вышеперечисленное и при этом не исчез тут же во вспышке пламени и серой не запахло. К тому же я, думаю, едва ли нуждаюсь в Вашей инспекции моих взглядов и не испытываю никакого желания или интереса их обсуждать с Вами в данный момент.
За сим разговор прекращаю и откланиваюсь.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

гамбургер без прикрас(14 минут, объём 38,8Mb) 
и т.п. материал для размышления. -  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


"Если бы у скотобоен были стеклянные стены, все люди были бы вегетарианцами."
 Сэр Пол Маккартни

"О величии нации и ее моральном прогрессе судят по тому, 
как обращаются с животными". 
Махатма Ганди


ЗЫ: Вы всё ещё едите мясо - тогда мы идём к вам  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Кстати, любопытный факт. 

Некогда предки нынешних американцев истребляли индейцев, так вот у индейцев зубры являлись священными животными, так как были основной пищей и одеждой и еще много чем. К 1863 году популяция бизонов насчитывала 60 миллионов особей .... и (!) уже к концу 1860х на всем северо-американском континенте осталось всего 250.000 бизонов (!!!). 

Знаете почему? Потому что кто-то из военочальников сказал примерно следующее: "Если хотите избавиться от индейцев - перебейте всех бизонов и тогда краснокожие сами вымрут". 


всего за каких-то неполных 10 лет уничтожили практически 60 миллионов бизонов - вот какой ценой рождаются "Соединенные Штаты" любой империи
________________________________
кстати, потомки индейцев племени сиу объявили независимость в конце прошлого года
http://www.trezvost.ru/1/news167.php
если помните, в 1991 году было снято отличное кино про сиу - "Танцы с волками"

----------


## Буль

> гамбургер без прикрас(14 минут, объём 38,8Mb) и т.п. материал для размышления. -


Скажу для тех, кому проблематично выкачивать этот файл: это компиляция давно известных роликов о жестоком обращении с животными с призывом в конце этим животным помочь. Каким образом - не уточняется, вероятно способ помощи мы должны выбрать сами.

Единственное, что я оттуда с удивлением узнал - это то, что, по утверждениям авторов ролика, оказывается большинство "звёзд" являются вегетарианцами!  :EEK!:

----------


## Gaza

Прошу прощения за длинную цитату. Просто попалась статья, которая ответит всем тем кто любит здесь цитировать учебники физиологии для детей-даунов 1923 г. про белки и аминокислоты. Надеюсь закроет тему раз и навсегда.




> Нас просто заставили поверить в то, что употребление в пищу мяса необходимо для здоровья. В 50-х годах ученые классифицировали мясные белки, как белки “первого класса”, а растительные белки - как белки “второго класса”. Однако мнение это было полностью опровергнуто, поскольку исследования показали, что растительные белки также эффективны и питательны, как и мясные белки. Содержание белка в вегетарианских продуктах колеблется от 8-12% в хлебных злаках, до 40 % в соевых бобах, что вдвое больше, чем в мясе. (Даже нежирная часть бифштекса содержит 20 % усваиваемого белка). Многие орехи, семечки и бобовые содержат 30 % белка. Белки, которые нам необходимы, состоят из 8 “основных” аминокислот. Пищевая ценность мяса так часто превозносится потому, что в нем содержатся все эти 8 аминокислот. Но вот о чем не подозревает большая часть людей, употребляющих мясо: мясо не является единственным продуктом, содержащим полный набор необходимых аминокислот - соевые бобы и молоко, например, также содержат все эти вещества, все 8 необходимых нам аминокислот в наилучшей пропорции. Возможно, что еще более успокаивающим является тот факт, что необходимые нам белки можно получить путем простого сочетания двух вегетарианских продуктов (таких, например, как рис и бобовые), причем при этом полностью удовлетворяется потребность в белках самого высокого качества. Бедные люди во всем мире делают это постоянно; они смешивают рис с тофу и бобами (как в Китае или в Индии), или кукурузу с бобами (как в Центральной и Южной Америке) и т. п. В 1972 году д-р Фредерик Стар из Гарвардского университета предпринял обширные исследования вегетарианцев - включая взрослых мужчин и женщин, беременных женщин, а также девушек и юношей. Он обнаружил, что все группы исследуемых получали более чем двойную норму необходимого белка. В 1954 году ученые провели в Гарварде детальное исследование и нашли, что различные овощи, злаки и молочные продукты употребляются в любых сочетаниях, они удовлетворяют потребность во всех необходимых белках; невозможно было обнаружить недостатка белков ни в одной из используемых комбинаций. Ученые пришли к заключению, что очень трудно составить вегетарианский обед таким образом, чтобы он не содержал в себе всех необходимых белках; невозможно было обнаружить недостатка белков ни в одной из используемых комбинаций. В газетах мы часто читаем об истощенных людях, которые голодают и умирают от недостатка белка, и мы обвиняем в этом вегетарианскую диету. Но ученые обнаружили, что эти люди истощаются не потому, что не едят мяса, но потому, что они не получают необходимую пищу. Диета, состоящая только из риса, (которого, кстати, часто тоже не хватает) или только из сладкого картофеля действительно ведет к истощению и преждевременной смерти. В противоположность этому, в тех местах, где вегетарианцы получают достаточное по количеству и разнообразию вегетарианское питание, включающее в себя различные овощи, злаки и бобовые, мы встречаем сильных, здоровых и преуспевающих людей. Что касается белков, то доктор Пааво Айрола, ведущий специалист в области диетологии и естественной биологии, утверждает: “Двадцать лет назад считалось, что ежедневная норма потребления бел<-> ка составляет 150 г, а сегодня официально признанная норма снизилась до 45 г. Почему? Благодаря исследованиям, проведенным в ряде стран, теперь достоверно известно, что организм не нуждается в большом количестве белка и что ежедневная норма его составляет не более 30-45 г. Избыточное потребление белков не только бесполезно, но и приносит большой вред организму человека, более того, оно может стать причиной таких серьезных болезней, как рак и сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Чтобы получить 45 г белка в день, совсем не обязательно есть мясо. Полноценная вегетарианская диета, состоящая из злаков, бобовых, орехов, овощей и фруктов, вполне обеспечивает человека необходимым количеством белка”.  [Dr. Paavo Airola, “Health Forum”, Vegetarian Times, August 1982, p. 67.] Высоким содержанием белка отличаются молочные продукты, зерновые, бобовые и орехи. А например, сыр, арахис и чечевица содержат в процентном отношении больше белка, чем сосиски, свинина или бифштекс. Однако диетологи до сих пор считали, что полноценные белки (то есть белки, содержащие все 8 незаменимых аминокислот, которые не вырабатываются человеческим организмом) находятся только в мясе, рыбе, яйцах и молочных продуктах и что все растительные белки неполноценны (из-за отсутствия в них одной или нескольких незаменимых аминокислот). Но исследования, проведенные в Каролинском институте (Швеция) и в институте Макса Планка (Германия), показали, что большинство овощей, фруктов, семян, орехов и зерновых являются источниками полноценных белков, которые к тому же легче усваиваются организмом, чем белки животного происхождения, и, в отличие от животных белков, не содержат токсических примесей. Употребление в пищу в достаточном количестве натуральных продуктов полностью исключает возможность недостатка белка в организме. Не следует забывать, что растительный мир в конечном счете является источником всех видов белка. Вегетарианцы получают белок непосредственно из этого источника, а не “через вторые руки”, как те, кто питается мясом травоядных животных. Избыточное потребление белка снижает работоспособность человека. Доктор Ирвинг Фишер из Йельского университета провел серию экспериментов, в которых показал, что вегетарианцы имеют вдвое большую выносливость, чем те, кто употребляет в пищу мясо. Когда же он уменьшил потребляемое невегетарианцами количество белка на 20%, их работоспособность возросла на 33%. [Irving Fisher, “The Influence of Flesh Eating on Endurance”, Yale Medical Journal, 13(5);
> 205-21 (March 1907).] В ряде других аналогичных исследований было установлено, что правильно подобранные вегетарианские продукты содержат больше питательных веществ, чем мясо. Исследования же доктора Дж. Йотекьо и В. Кипани из Брюссельского университета показали, что вегетарианцы способны работать в два-три раза дольше, чем те, кто питается мясом, и к тому же они в три раза быстрее восстанавливают свои силы. [J.L. Buttner, A Fleshless Diet: Vegetarianism as a rational dietary, Frederick A. Stokes Company, New York, 1910, p. 131-2.] 
> Если вместо того, чтобы кормить зерном скот, мы бы сохраняли его и отдавали бедным и голодающим, мы смогли бы легко накормить всех хронически недоедающих людей во всем мире. Если бы мы ели хотя бы половину того мяса, которое мы едим, мы смогли бы сэкономить такое количество пищи, которого хватило бы для того, чтобы накормить все развивающиеся страны. Специалист по вопросам питания, Джин Майер, подсчитал, что уменьшение употребления мяса всего на 10 %, позволит высвободить такое количество зерна, какое необходимо для того, чтобы накормить 60 миллионов человек.Трагическая и шокирующая правда заключается в том, что 80-90 % всего зерна, выращиваемого в Америке, идет на корм животным. Двенадцать лет назад на среднего американца приходилось 50 фунтов мяса в год. В этом году средний американец съест 129 фунтов одного только коровьего мяса. Америка “помешалась на мясе”, большинство американцев ежедневно употребляют в пищу в 2 раза больше допустимой нормы белков. Изучение реальных фактов, стоящих за “нехваткой продуктов”, является основой для понимания того, как мы можем правильно использовать мировые ресурсы. Все больше и больше ученых и экономистов защищают вегетарианство, которое является средством для разрешения ужасной проблемы голода на нашей планете, потому, что как они утверждают, употребление в пищу мяса является главной причиной нехватки продуктов питания. 
> 
> Одно из величайших заблуждений относительно вегетарианской диеты состоит в том, что вегетарианцы слабы физически, бледны и болезненны. Ничего не может быть настолько далеко от истины. Многочисленные исследования и факты свидетельствуют о том, что вегетарианцы более сильные, ловкие и более выносливые, чем люди, употребляющие мясо. Д-р X. Шоутенед в Бельгийском университете провел исследования с целью выяснить уровень выносливости, силы и быстроты реакции среди вегетарианцев и мясоедов. В результате выяснилось, что вегетарианцы имеют превосходство по всем трем показателям. Д-р Ирвинг Фишер в 1906 и 1907 гг. провел в Йельском университете тесты на выносливость. Исследования проводились среди атлетов, инструкторов, докторов и медицинских сестер Йелейского университета. Результаты этих исследований были для многих сюрпризом, так как они показали, что вегетарианцы примерно в 2 раза более выносливы, чем мясоеды. Аналогичные исследования, проведенные Дж. X. Кэллогом в военном речном санатории в Мичигане, дали такие же результаты. В Брюссельском университете д-ми Дж. Лотейка и В. Кипани проводились исследования с целью проверить результаты опытов д-ра Фишера. Вегетарианцы выдерживали испытания на выносливость в 2-3 раза дольше, чем мясоеды, и после испытания они затрачивали на восстановление сил 1/5 часть времени, затрачиваемого для той же цели мясоедами. 
> Эти неожиданные результаты доказали, что вегетарианская диета является превосходной для развития физической силы, выносливости и эффективности

----------


## Arya Shura

Есть свиней!? Фу! 
Предпочитаю человечену.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/poronoy/12/53.html

----------


## Tiop

Ха-ха!




> Д-р Ирвинг Фишер в 1906 и 1907 гг. провел ."





> Vegetarian Times, August 1982,





> A. Stokes Company, New York, 1910, p. 131-2.]





> Journal, 13(5); 205-21 (March 1907)



Gaza, я все ещё жду _опровержения современных научных представлений о физиологии человека._




> Однако большинство исследователей полагают, что при питании
> исключительно растительной пищей, т.е. при строгом вегетарианстве,
> возникают значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма
> полноценными белками, насыщенными жирными кислотами, железом,
> некоторыми витаминами, так как растительные продукты в своем большинстве
> содержат относительно мало этих веществ. При соблюдении принципов
> строгого вегетарианства необходимо потреблять чрезмерный объем
> растительной пищи, которая соответствовала бы потребностям организма в
> энергии. При этом возникает перегрузка деятельности пищеварительной
> ...


Основы здорового питания [Текст]: пособие по общей нутрициологии / А.В.Скальный, И.А. Рудаков, С.В. Нотова, Т.И. Бурцева, В.В. Скальный, О.В. Баранова. - Оренбург: ГОУ ОГУ, 2005. – 117 с.

----------


## Gaza

Tiop, Вы читать не умеете что-ли?

----------


## Буль

> Прошу прощения за длинную цитату. Просто попалась статья, которая ответит всем тем кто любит здесь цитировать учебники физиологии для детей-даунов 1923 г. про белки и аминокислоты. Надеюсь закроет тему раз и навсегда.


На мой взгляд тема не может быть закрыта этой цитатой хотя бы потому что неизвестна степень компетентности автора этой статьи.

А уж ангажированнсть источников типа "Vegetarian Times" или "Vegetarianism as a rational dietary" тут не нужно даже обсуждать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, Вы читать не умеете что-ли?


Почему?

Gaza, почему в этом тексте ссылки даны только на вегетарианские исследования *начала 20-го века*?

Почему несколько других ссылок просто упоминает неких ученых, которые в таком-то году провели опыты?

Прочитали ли Вы это:




> Однако большинство исследователей полагают, что при питании
> исключительно растительной пищей, т.е. при строгом вегетарианстве,
> возникают значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма
> полноценными белками, насыщенными жирными кислотами, железом,
> некоторыми витаминами, так как растительные продукты в своем большинстве
> содержат относительно мало этих веществ. При соблюдении принципов
> строгого вегетарианства необходимо потреблять чрезмерный объем
> растительной пищи, которая соответствовала бы потребностям организма в
> энергии. При этом возникает перегрузка деятельности пищеварительной
> ...





> Основы здорового питания [Текст]: пособие по общей нутрициологии / А.В.Скальный, И.А. Рудаков, С.В. Нотова, Т.И. Бурцева, В.В. Скальный, О.В. Баранова. - Оренбург: ГОУ ОГУ, 2005. – 117 с.


Если да, почему не отвечаете на:

Gaza, я все ещё жду _опровержения современных научных представлений о физиологии человека._

?

(я уже не одну неделю жду этого опровержения)

----------


## Gaza

В статье приведены эксперименты, мнения учёных, исследования.

То что Вы цитируете это просто мнение группы товарищей. Точнее это даже не их мнение, они переписали это из учебников 20-х годов даже не потрудившись что-то перепроверить. И вы считаете это современной наукой. Дайте мне экспериментальные потверждение домыслов вроде 
 "при строгом вегетарианстве, возникают значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма полноценными белками, насыщенными жирными кислотами, железом, некоторыми витаминами, так как растительные продукты в своем большинстве
содержат относительно мало этих веществ."
 Вы их не дадите. Потому что вегетарианцы прекрасно живут и их физические показатели лучше чем у мясоедов. А если верить авторам вашего позорного учебника вегетарианцы или вообще жить не должны или должны часто болеть от нехватки кучи необходимых веществ. Но дело обстоит совершенно противоположным образом, как показано в статье.

Да и что это за учёный, который пишет "возникают значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма ". Что значит: "значительные трудности"? Учёные так не пишут.  Как установлено, что они возникают? Где установлено? Кем? Когда? На каких испытуемых? Как проводились исследования?
 Я много видел таких "учёных" в своё время. Бедный Tiop.

----------


## Tiop

> как показано в статье.


Вы об этом?




> Д-р Ирвинг Фишер в 1906 и 1907 гг. провел ."





> Vegetarian Times, August 1982,





> A. Stokes Company, New York, 1910, p. 131-2.]





> Journal, 13(5); 205-21 (March 1907)


 :Smilie: 

Gaza, я все ещё жду _опровержения современных научных представлений о физиологии человека._




> И вы считаете это современной наукой.


 :Smilie: 




> Вы их не дадите.


Если нужно, могу не одну тысячу дать.

Скажите, пожалуйста, это всё переписано из учебников 1920-х годов (?)  :Smilie:  (как Вы можете это доказать?  :Smilie:  ):

1 Агаджанян, Н. А. Химические элементы в среде обитания и экологический
портрет человека [Текст] / Н.А. Агаджанян, А.В. Скальный - М.: Медицина,
1999.- 69 с.
2 Велданова, М. В. Йод- знакомый и незнакомый [Текст] / М.В. Велданова,
А.В. Скальный.– М.: «Издательский дом «ОНИКС 21 век», 2001. – 111 с.
3 Голубкина, Н. А., Селен в медицине и экологии [Текст] / Н.А. Голубкина,
А.В. Скальный, Я.А. Соколов, Л.Ф. Щелкунов. – М.: Издательство КМК, 2002. –
134 с.
4 Донченко, Л. В. Безопасность пищевой продукции [Текст] / Л.В. Донченко,
В.Д. Надыкта. – М.: Пищепромиздат, 2001. – 528 с.
5 Кудрин, А. В. Иммунофармакология элементов. [Текст] / А.В. Кудрин, А.В.
Скальный, А.А. Жаворонков, М.Г. Скальна. –М.: Издательство КМК, 2000.-537
с.
6 Мартинчик, А.Н. Питание человека (основы нутрициологии) [Текст] / А.Н.
Мартинчик, И.В. Маев, А.Б. Петухов. -М.:ГОУ ВУНМЦ МЗРФ, 2002.– 572 с.
7 Маймулов, В.Г. Питание и здоровье детей [Текст] / В.Г. Маймулов, И.Ш.
Якубова, Т.С. Чернякина. -СПб.: СПбГМА им. И.И.Сеченова, 2003.-354 с.
8 Нечаев, А. П. Безопасность продуктов питания [Текст]: учебное пособие /
А.П. Нечаев, И.С. Витол.-М.: Издательский комплекс МГУПП, 1999. – 87 с.
9 Позняковский, В. М. Гигиенические основы питания, безопасность и
экспертиза продовольственных товаров [Текст]: учебник. 2 –е изд., испр. и доп.
– Новосибирск: Изд-во Новосиб. ун-та, 1999. – 448 с.
10 Покровский, А.А. Беседы о питании. [Текст] / А.А. Покровский – М.:
Экономика, 1986.– 367 с.
11 Самсонов, М.А. Справочник по диетологии [Текст] / М.А. Самсонов, А.А.
Покровский. – М.: Медицина, 1992. – 464 с.
12 Скальная, М.Г. Химические элементы - микронутриенты как резерв
восстановления здоровья жителей России [Текст] / М.Г. Скальная, Р.М.
Дубовой, А.В. Скальный. - Оренбург: РИК ГОУ ОГУ, 2004. – 239 с.
13 Скальный, А. В. Микроэлементозы человека [Текст] / А.В. Скальный – М.:
Медицина, 1999.- 96 с.
14 Скальный, А. В. Макро- и микроэлементы в физической культуре и спорте.
[Текст] / А.В.Скальный, З.Г. Орджоникидзе. - М.: Издательство, 2002.-78 с.
15 Скальный, А. В. Диагностика, профилактика и лечение отравлений
свинцом. [Текст] / А.В. Скальный, А.Т. Быков, Б.В. Лимин.- М.:ВЦМК
«Защита», 2002.-52 с.
16 Скальный, А. В. Микроэлементы для вашего здоровья [Текст] / А.В.
Скальный - М.: «Издательский дом «ОНИКС 21 век», 2003.- 238 с.
17 Скальный, А.В. Биоэлементы в медицине [Текст] / А.В. Скальный, И.А.
Рудаков - М.: "ОНИКС," 2004. – 272с.
18 Тутельян, В.А. Микронутриенты в питании здорового и больного человека
[Текст]: справочное руководство по витаминам и минеральным веществам /
В.А. Тутельян, В.Б.Спиричев, Б.П.Суханов, В.А.Кудашева. – М.: Колос, 2002. –
424 с.
19 Davis, A. Нутрицевтика. Питание для жизни, здоровья и долголетия [Текст] /
А. Davis - М.: Саттва, 2004. – 544 с.

Прошу Вас привести доказательство этого утверждения:



> это из учебников 20-х годов


Это тоже интересно:




> Как установлено, что они возникают? Где установлено? Кем? Когда? На каких испытуемых? Как проводились исследования?


Любопытно, как это применимо к приведенной статье, которой Вы доверяете  :Smilie:  -




> Благодаря исследованиям, проведенным в ряде стран, теперь достоверно известно, что


 ...  :Smilie: 

Каким таким исследованиям, где ссылки на них?





> Бедный Tiop.


Почему?




> Что значит: "значительные трудности"?


Это значит, что :



> значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма
> полноценными белками, насыщенными жирными кислотами, железом,
> некоторыми витаминами, так как растительные продукты в своем большинстве
> содержат относительно мало этих веществ.


Проще говоря, организму не хватает всего вышеперечисленного.

И именно так пишут ученые  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> вегетарианцы прекрасно живут и их физические показатели лучше чем у мясоедов


То-то я и смотрю: все олимпийские чемпионы последнего столетия - сплошь вегетарианцы  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Они, в силу своих "лучших физических показателей" давно уже вытеснили в конкурентной борьбе мясоедов из спорта, как, впрочем, и из других сфер деятельности человека, где требуются физические показатели!  :Big Grin:  

Смешно, если бы не было так грустно. Доводы на уровне детского сада!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Владов

> Доводы на уровне детского сада!


Поль С.Брэгг - чем не довод?! С 20 лет - практически полный вегетарианец. В 93-и поплыл на доске в море (!) и утонул  :Frown:  .

----------


## Gaza

По фактам возразить нечего - цепляемся к датам. Вы можете привести хоть средневековые исследования? Приведите.

Ваши учёные не знают даже, что железа много в шпинате, гранатах, сливах. Кальция много в орехах, капусте, зелёных листовых овощах. Витамины D и B12 в морской капусте, соевых, дрожах, орехах. При недостатке эти витамины выробатываются самим организмом. 
 Ваши учёные-двоечники знают это? Это элементарные вещи!
 Одни двоечники напишут учебник, а другие прочтут из него пару страниц и потом долго спорят на форуме.

----------


## Tiop

Перестаньте вводить людей в заблуждение!!!




> *Витамины, и основные источники их поступления в организм*





> *Витамин D*. Источником данного витамина являются печень рыб, икра и яйца. Он укрепляет кости и зубы.





> *Витамин B12*. Источниками этого витамина являются мясо, сыр и морепродукты. Он оказывает благотворное влияние на процессы кроветворения, состояние центральной и периферической нервной системы, а также стимулирует рост.





> Это элементарные вещи!


  !!!

Я Вас очень прошу, приводите научные исследования по вопросу, а не свои выдумки!

Своими выдумками, или выдумками на основе нескольких опытов в 1900-м году, Вы не можете опровергнуть научные данные, поймите это!

Я привёл достаточно исследований, то же самое написано во всех серьезных научных изданиях.





> По фактам возразить нечего


Как нечего! 




> Однако большинство исследователей полагают, что при питании
> исключительно растительной пищей, т.е. при строгом вегетарианстве,
> возникают значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма
> полноценными белками, насыщенными жирными кислотами, железом,
> некоторыми витаминами, так как растительные продукты в своем большинстве
> содержат относительно мало этих веществ. При соблюдении принципов
> строгого вегетарианства необходимо потреблять чрезмерный объем
> растительной пищи, которая соответствовала бы потребностям организма в
> энергии. При этом возникает перегрузка деятельности пищеварительной
> ...





> 1 Агаджанян, Н. А. Химические элементы в среде обитания и экологический
> портрет человека [Текст] / Н.А. Агаджанян, А.В. Скальный - М.: Медицина,
> 1999.- 69 с.
> 2 Велданова, М. В. Йод- знакомый и незнакомый [Текст] / М.В. Велданова,
> А.В. Скальный.– М.: «Издательский дом «ОНИКС 21 век», 2001. – 111 с.
> 3 Голубкина, Н. А., Селен в медицине и экологии [Текст] / Н.А. Голубкина,
> А.В. Скальный, Я.А. Соколов, Л.Ф. Щелкунов. – М.: Издательство КМК, 2002. –
> 134 с.
> 4 Донченко, Л. В. Безопасность пищевой продукции [Текст] / Л.В. Донченко,
> ...

----------


## Tiop

Для физиологии важно не только наличие вещества, а его усваиваемость, так вот:




> Лишь около 8% принимаемого вами железа всасывается и, в конце концов попадает в кровоток. В организме среднего взрослого человека весом 70 кг содержится около 4 г железа. Гемоглобин, содержащий основную часть железа, перерабатывается и используется повторно, при замене кровяных клеток каждые 120 дней.





> Наиболее легко усваиваемая форма железа - в виде хелатного соединения с гидролизованным белком, то есть органическое железо, подвергнутое обработке для наилучшего усвоения. Эта форма не вызывает запоров и легко переносится при повышенной чувствительности.


http://www.vitaminov.net/rus-mineral...tva-0-0-0.html

А растительный белок значительно хуже усваивается организмом, ссылки были приведены выше.

----------


## Gaza

Tiop, Вы не больны случайно? Что вы одну и ту же цитату про трудности обеспечения белком двадцатый раз здесь постите?
Tiop, сколько Вам лет и какое у Вас образование?

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, Вы не больны случайно?


А Вы, простите, не на вокзале воспитывались?

----------


## Gaza

Да с Вами про любоё воспитание забудешь. Ну нельзя же быть таким ...... просто слов нет.

----------


## Gaza

> Вегетарианство и здоровье.
> "Переход на вегетарианскую диету в 90-97% случаев предотвращает развитие сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний" ("Журнал Американской Ассоциации Врачей" 1961 г.). Опрос 214 ученых, исследующих атеросклероз в 23 странах мира, показал, что если организм получает больше холестерина, чем требуется (как правило, именно это происходит при употреблении в пищу мяса), то избыток его со временем откладывается на стенках кровеносных сосудов, уменьшая приток крови к сердцу. Это основная причина повышения кровяного давления, сердечной недостаточности и инсультов.
> 
> Ученые Миланского университета и клиники Меггиор доказали, что белок растительного происхождения нормализует уровень холестерина в крови. Последние 20 лет исследований раковых заболеваний со всей определенностью указывают на существование зависимости между употреблением в пищу мяса и раком толстой и прямой кишки, молочных желез и матки. Рак этих органов редко встречается у тех, кто употребляет мясо в небольших количествах или не ест его совсем (японцы и индийцы).





> Согласно Британской Энциклопедии, "Белки, получаемые из орехов, зерновых и даже молочных продуктов считаются относительно чистыми в противоположность тем, что заключены в говядине - они содержат около 68% загрязненного жидкостного компонента. Эти нечистоты" оказывают губительное воздействие не только на сердце, но и на организм в целом.


 Это я промежутках между работой из яндекса выковыриваю за две минуты.
Я вам могу каждый день по десять таких цитат выковыривать. 
Но боюсь это утомит народ. Вы можете кроме своей цитаты про трудности с белками ещё что-то сказать или так и будете мычать?

----------


## Gaza

> Результаты исследования грудного молока 1400 кормящих матерей показали, что молоко женщин, употреблявших мясо и молочные продукты, содержало в два раза больше вредных веществ из окружающей среды, чем молоко женщин, придерживавшихся вегетарианского подхода к питанию.


Остановите меня кто-нибудь!

----------


## Gaza

> Доктор Бергстром из Института физиологии в Стокгольме провел серию очень интересных экспериментов. Он отобрал несколько атлетов-профессионалов. Они должны были выполнять на велоэргометре работу при нагрузке, составляющей 70 % их физических возможностей. Проверялось, сколько времени потребуется, чтобы наступил момент изнеможения в зависимости от различных условий питания атлетов. (Изнеможение определялось как невозможность выдерживать далее заданную нагрузку, а также как состояние, когда запасы гликогена в мышцах начинали истощаться.) 
> 
> Во время подготовки первого этапа эксперимента атлетов кормили традиционной смешанной пищей, состоящей из мяса, картофеля, моркови, маргарина, капусты и молока. Момент изнеможения на этом этапе наступал в среднем через 1 час 54 минуты. 
> 
> При подготовке второго этапа эксперимента атлетов кормили высококалорийной пищей, состоящей из большого количества белков и животных жиров, а именно: мясом, рыбой, сливочным маслом и яйцами. Такая диета поддерживалась в течение трех дней. Так как при такой диете мышцы атлетов не могли накопить необходимого количества гликогена, изнеможение на этом этапе наступало в среднем через 57 минут. 
> 
> В процессе подготовки к третьему этапу эксперимента атлетов кормили пищей, содержащей большое количество углеводов: хлебом, картофелем, кукурузой, разнообразными овощами и фруктами. Спортсмены смогли вращать педали без изнеможения 2 часа 47 минут! 
> 
> При таком питании выносливость возрастала почти на 300% по сравнению с питанием высококалорийными белковыми и жирными продуктами. В результате этого эксперимента доктор Пер Олоф Эстранд, директор Института физиологии в Стокгольме, сказал: "Что мы можем посоветовать спортсменам? Забудьте о белковом мифе и других предрассудках...".


 Я буду постить пока Tiop не застрелится!

----------


## Won Soeng

Gaza - один из признаков фанатизма (эмоциональной увлеченности пропагандируемыми, но не имеющими подтверждения в личном опыте идеями) - раздражение при общении с оппонентами.

К сожалению, это неопровержимый факт, что усваиваемость животных белков составляет до 20 грамм в минуту, а растительных примерно в сто раз дольше... При том, что пища находится в пищеварительном тракте считанные десятки минут, усваиваемость животных белков достигает 5-95%, а растительных - редко превышает 20-25%. 

Вот, почитайте здесь http://www.steroidoff.net/biblioteka/elementi/protein/




> *Растительные белки.*
>         В настоящее время уже неопровержимо доказано, что растительные белки, даже содержащие необходимый набор аминокислот усваивается очень плохо. Плохое усвоение растительного белка вызвано несколькими причинами:
> - Толстые оболочки клеток растительных белков, часто не поддающиеся действию пищеварительных соков;
> - Наличие ингибиторов пищеварительных ферментов в некоторых растениях, например, в бобовых;
> - Трудности расщепления растительных белков до аминокислот;


К сожалению, пропаганда вегетарианства прикрывалась очень большим числом неаккуратных исследований, а порой даже явных мистификаций и подлогов, и это нанесло огромный вред движению вегитарианства.  К сожалению, до сих пор, методы агрессивного, эмоционального навязывания вегетарианства преобладают над здоровой, неспешной популяризацией, сначала привлекая сотни тысяч поклонников и потом так же быстро их теряя и даже приобретая врагов.
В результате выходит - всякий кулик свое болото хвалит. 
Эмоционально увлеченным вегетарианцам банально не хватает терпения, и связано это именно с феноменом фанатизма. Фанатизм требует регулярного внешнего подтверждения уверенности, уничтожения позиций оппонентов, часто - любой ценой. Будда не был фанатичным вегетарианцем, не убеждал всех отказаться от мяса, не пропагандировал пользу вегетарианства и не уличал мясоедство во вреде. 
Более того, оппозиция вегетарианству среди исследователей появилась именно благодаря рвению вегетаринцев "обнаучить" безусловную полезность вегетарианства при безусловной же вредности мясоедения. 
Бросая обществу вызов чрезвычайно трудно добиться от общества лояльности. Пропагандисты вегетарианства - первые же враги популяризации вегетарианства. И в первую очередь такие пропагандисты создают нетерпимость к спокойным, независимым исследованиям. Когда оказывается, что никакой растительной пищей нельзя компенсировать необходимость в быстроусваиваемых белках для больших и неравномерных физических нагрузок - начинается истерия о "неправильных исследованиях".
К сожалению вегетарианцев-пропагандистов очень обижает неудобная правда. Так же как обижает справедливая критика любых фанатиков любых эмоционально пропагандируемых идей. А порой даже не критика, а просто - осторожное недоверие. Слишком много эмоций для справедливости. Слишком много привязанностей для видения как есть. Слишком много желания зарабатывать на консультациях, советах и обучению "здоровому питанию".

----------


## Won Soeng

> *Я буду постить пока Tiop не застрелится!*


Из-за собственных привязанностей Вы готовы довести человека до самоубийства? Опомнитесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Остановите меня кто-нибудь!


Остановитесь сами. Просто оцените тот фильтр, с помощью которого Вы выбираете в пользу одного против другого. Есть не меньшее число противоположных фактов. Перестаньте пытаться немедленно победить оппонентов, этого требует лишь Ваша гордость.

----------


## Tiop

> Я буду постить пока Tiop не застрелится!


Перестаньте постить всякую ерунду с вегетарианских сайтов !!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Если хотите что-то доказать, то приводите данные хотя бы из *рецензируемых научных журналов* соответствующей тематики (Vegetarian ... и т.д. не предлагать!  :Smilie: )

----------


## Tiop

Gaza, если помните ещё, *11 марта* (сегодня *1 апреля*) я попросил обосновать вот это замечательное утверждение:




> Так что все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые.


http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=131

Я это сделал потому, что если бы это было правдой, были бы опровергнуты все достижения современной биологии, медицины, и вообще науки.

*Я прошу Вас опровергнуть науку !!!* Прошло уже *20 дней*, но Вы пока что не можете это сделать, цитаты без источников, которые Вы непонятно откуда берёте, типа "доктор такой-то доказал, что вегетарианцы *в два раза* сильнее и выносливее" могут вызывать только смех  :Smilie: .

----------


## Tiop

Я все это время пытаюсь добиться этого *эпохального опровержения*, но кроме оскорблений и невнятной псевдонаучной ерунды или откровенной лжи и низкокачественных подтасовок ничего не получаю!!!

----------


## Gaza

BTR ..... http://www.steroidoff.net/biblioteka/elementi/protein/
  магазин спортивного питания... Вы шутите.
 Может мясокомбинаты поцитируем ещё?

----------


## Буль

> Поль С.Брэгг - чем не довод?! С 20 лет - практически полный вегетарианец.


Довод в пользу чего?




> В 93-и поплыл на доске в море (!) и утонул  .


Брэгг в возрасте 81 года умер в Южной береговой больнице Майями-Бич (штат Флорида) 7 декабря 1976 года. Свидетельство о смерти № 76-0846ll, подписано доктором медицины Seymour B. London

*Hint:* доверяй, но проверяй!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> BTR ..... http://www.steroidoff.net/biblioteka/elementi/protein/
>   магазин спортивного питания... Вы шутите.
>  Может мясокомбинаты поцитируем ещё?


Этот источник тоже Вас не устроит? Электронная библиотека "Эрудиция"

----------


## Won Soeng

Gaza, Вы говорили про выносливых спортсменов. Отчего же Вас не устраивает магазин спортивного питания? Кстати сказать для спортсменов в качестве источника протеинов рекомендуются нередко БАДы из морских водорослей. Но отчего-то люди, отвечающие за спортивные достижения не рискуют прописывать своим подопечным растительную диету. Потому что на них лежит ответственность и они тщательно подходят к источникам, публикающим исследования пищевой ценности различных продуктов.
Вы же просто выдергиваете статьи подтверждающие разделяемую Вами пропаганду вегетаринства, относитесь к таким статьям не критично, при этом демонстрируете вполне здоровый скептицизм, рассматривая аргументы оппонентов. Только отчего-то никак не можете смириться со здоровым скептицизмом самих оппонентов к Вашим аргументам. 
Так сильно хочется услышать - "о, Вы правы, а я не прав!", да? Уверенность в духовном превосходстве создала фашизм, помните? 
Многие люди поддаются пропаганде вегетарианства по причине (зачастую показной) "высокодуховности", "высоконравственности" подобного образа жизни. Однако от вегетарианства духовность и нравственность не добавляется. А вот заносчивость - запросто.

----------


## Tiop

> Этот источник тоже Вас не устроит?


Не знаю почему, но у меня мгновенно закрывается Firefox, когда пытаюсь закрыть окошко с рекламой.

----------


## Аньезка

вег*Е*тарианство. вег*Е*тарианство. вег*Е*тарианство. (домашнее задание - написать слово 100 раз). А потом поговорим о Вашем духовном превосходстве.  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

Сама постановка вопроса:"усваиваемость/неусваиваемость мяса"  на форуме потенциальных бодхисаттв некорректна...
Люди, а как же ваши обеты?В чём смысл вашей практики??
Будда говорил:"Ешьте, что дают", но он говорил это монахам. Кто из присутстующих здесь мясоедов - монахи, живущие на подаяние??
Вы имеете возможность выбирать в магазине еду. Потребляя мясо, вы являетесь убийцами животных, которых выращивают на мясо. Их убивают потому, что вы это покупаете и едите. Какая разница, сколько белков усваивается? Мне всё равно, какой процент белков усвоит мой организм. Гораздо важнее то, что отказавшись от мяса, я тем самым спасла несколько жизней. 
мне стыдно за вас, буддисты! молюсь, чтобы вы осознали всю чудовищность мясоедения!
p.s.однажды я слышала ужасный крик, доносившийся из соседнего двора. оказалось там резали свинью. упасите вас будды стать свидетелем этого ужаса...

----------


## Won Soeng

> вег*Е*тарианство. вег*Е*тарианство. вег*Е*тарианство. (домашнее задание - написать слово 100 раз). А потом поговорим о Вашем духовном превосходстве.


Я исправил ошибки и постараюсь впредь их не повторять. Простите, меня не интересует духовное превосходство, как и разговоры о нем.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, Вы совершенно правы. Дело не в усваиваемости или неусваиваемости, а во внутренней нравственности. Действительно, со всей остротой осознавать страдания животных, выращиваемых на убой, и есть мясо - несовместимо. Однако не следует преувеличивать только один аспект страданий перед другими и утверждать, будто бы прекращение мясоедения является необходимым критерием становлением буддиста. 
По мере роста осознания может произойти отказ от причинения страданий живым существам не только прямыми действиями, но так же и косвенными. Но даже Будда не придавал слишком большого значения в наставлениях и проповедях собственно мясоедению, как прямой причине страдания животных. Очень легко заблудиться в страданиях, если не знать Истин о страдании. Очень легко устремиться к тотальному непричинению страданий, взамен следования пути освобождения от страданий. 
Полезно осознавать причины и следствия каждого действия и каждого бездействия, однако не следует поддаваться омрачениям эмоций от повторяющихся снова и снова страданий живых существ. 
Монаху, принявшему обеты нет нужды в постоянных физических усилиях. Поэтому если монах принимает на себя обет не принимать мясной пищи - этому обету стоит следовать. Но не стоит за каждого решать, какие обеты и когда люди должны принять. До каждого обета нужно дойти своим умом и своим телом. 
И не стоит отказывать в помощи людям, которые слабы телом, чтобы принять "обязательные" на Ваш взгляд обеты, чтобы Вы согласились помочь им. И тем более, когда речь идет не о Вашей помощи, а о помощи Буддийских учителей. Ведь первое что делает человек, когда хочет стать Буддистом, он прибегает к помощи Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи. Эта помощь нужна человеку, потому что он хочет освободиться от страданий. 
Причина, по которой люди ведут определенный образ жизни - это привязанность к такому образу жизни. И если этот образ жизни является источником страданий, это необходимо показать, чтобы человек смог изменить образ жизни на более правильный. Но увидеть источник своих страданий человек может лишь сам. Ему можно в этом помочь, но нельзя заставить.

----------


## Tiop

На сайте Министерства здравоохранения (точнее, его американского аналога) США есть статья о позитивных и негативных аспектах вегетарианства, особенно велика опасность у веганов:

Vegetarians who abstain from dairy products or animal flesh face the greatest  
nutritional risks because some nutrients naturally occur mainly or almost      
exclusively in animal foods.

Vegans, who eat no animal foods (and, rarely, vegetarians who eat no animal    
flesh but do eat eggs or dairy products), risk vitamin B12 deficiency, which   
can result in irreversible nerve deterioration. The need for vitamin B12       
increases during pregnancy, breast-feeding, and periods of growth, according   
to Johanna Dwyer, D.Sc., R.D., of Tufts University Medical School and the New  
England Medical Center Hospital, Boston. Writing in 1988 in the American       
Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Dwyer reviewed studies of the previous five     
years and concluded that elderly people also should be especially cautious     
about adopting vegetarian diets because their bodies may absorb vitamin B12    
poorly.

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/CONSUMER/CON00138.html

(статья 1992 года, указано, что она может содержать устаревшие данные)

Кроме того, есть научные исследования, которые показывают, что в раннем детском возрасте просто необходим период невегетарианского\мясного питания для нормального развития организма, это серьезные данные, которые считаются одним из важных открытий двадцатого века. Также есть исследования, свидетельствущие о проблемах со здоровьем у детей, питающихся по вегетарианским диетам. Я могу для интересующихся привести ссылки.

----------


## Спокойный

Знаю несколько человек, причем все они - женщины, которые или вегетарианки, или вообще почему-то очень мало едят, но при этом все курят по пачке в день минимум, и хлещут кофе без перерыва, потому что без кофе сил вообще никаких нет...

----------


## Аньезка

> Знаю несколько человек, причем все они - женщины, которые или вегетарианки, или вообще почему-то очень мало едят, но при этом все курят по пачке в день минимум, и хлещут кофе без перерыва, потому что без кофе сил вообще никаких нет...


А я не курю, и пью максимум чашечку кофе в день. Ты меня не знаешь? :Smilie:  
А твои дамы просто плохо питаются.

----------


## Спокойный

> А твои дамы просто плохо питаются.


С этим не поспоришь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> К сожалению, пропаганда вегетарианства прикрывалась очень большим числом неаккуратных исследований, а порой даже явных мистификаций и подлогов, и это нанесло огромный вред движению вегитарианства


Факты в студию пожалуста. Я имею в виду подлоги и мистификации.

----------


## Татьяна

> Знаю несколько человек, причем все они - женщины, которые или вегетарианки, или вообще почему-то очень мало едят, но при этом все курят по пачке в день минимум, и хлещут кофе без перерыва, потому что без кофе сил вообще никаких нет...


 я не курю - это вредно как для моего организма, так и для окружающей среды; не ем сегменты мёртвых тел животных, птиц, рыб и других существ; не пью молоко, не ем молочные продукты(потому что за молоком стоит страдание и смерть новорожденных телят и их матерей); не ем мёд(продукт насилия над пчёлами). кофе пью, но предпочитаю просто воду или соки. здоровье - всем бы такое! в свои 35 выгляжу максимум на 25, кожа, зубы, волосы - на зависть женщинам, потому что даже посторонние спрашивают, как я ухаживаю за собой  :Wink:   избыточного веса нет, более того я не худею и не поправляюсь, а нахожусь в одном весе уже лет 15.
польза вегетарианской диеты на лицо и на лице  :Smilie: 
плюс осознание того, что по моей вине не убивают никого!  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Татьяна, но у Вас же должны быть трудности с ращеплением белков! Признавайтесь.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> (потому что за молоком стоит страдание и смерть новорожденных телят и их матерей);


Таня, из меня аграрий аж вообще никакой, но процесс добычи молока, насколько я знаю, вроде бы не связан со смертью, да и со страданием. Более того, корову, ее доить надо. Иначе страдаить, панимаш  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, но у Вас же должны быть трудности с ращеплением белков! Признавайтесь.


  вполне возможно, но я не испытываю дискомфорта. как эти трудности определить?  :Confused:

----------


## Татьяна

> Таня, из меня аграрий аж вообще никакой, но процесс добычи молока, насколько я знаю, вроде бы не связан со смертью, да и со страданием. Более того, корову, ее доить надо. Иначе страдаить, панимаш


 Корова может давать молоко только в том случае, если у нее есть малыш.Поэтому их осеменяют искусственно, они рожают чаще, чем сами хотели бы... Телят отбирают от мам в младенчестве и пускают на мясо(это телятина на прилавках), а также из желудков телят берут сычужный фермент на сыры. Коровы страдают как морально, так и физически. Спросите у женщин, как больно сцеживать молоко! Как больно, когда мастит(который у коров явление частое).

----------


## Gaza

Гарвардский Университет, Йельский университет, Военный речной санаторий в Мичигане, Брюссельский университет, Каролинский институт (Швеция), Институт Макса Планка (Германия), Бельгийский университет, "*Журнал Американской Ассоциации Врачей*" 1961 г., Миланский Университет, Британская Энциклопедия, Институт физиологии в Стокгольме....     

Это те кого я здесь цитировал. Всё очень серьёзные научные организации. Могу ещё столько же нацитировать. Что ещё нужно тому кто хочет увидеть правду?  В ответ мне 20 раз повторили цитату из какого дебильного учебника и что-то там из магазина спортивного питания.
 И Вы БТР будете мне здесь говорить, что я что-то там надёргал и читать мне мораль о вреде фанатизма? Ну надёргайте и Вы столько же только не из магазина спортивного питания. А сначала обоснуйте Ваши сентенции о подлогах вегетарианцев.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, не знаю, как Вы, а я из деревни. Корова дает молоко всегда. Не дает корова молока только непосредственно перед отелом, месяца за два-три. Не вводите людей в заблуждение.

----------


## Спокойный

Видимо, опять придется немного суммировать.  :Smilie: 
Чтобы прожить, а тем более в тепличных городских условиях и при грамотном составлении рациона - вегетарианской диеты более чем достаточно.
Если жить в каких-нибудь суровых условиях, или если заниматься спортом - будет уже совсем не так всё здорово. 
Вот только тема-то не про здоровое питание, как оказывается, а о пропаганде вегетарианцами их образа жизни и о моральном падении мясоедов.  :Big Grin: 
Да, и опять скажу, женщины-вегетарианки, не занимающиеся спортом и мужчины-мясоеды, ведущие активный образ жизни общего языка не найдут в этой теме.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну надёргайте и Вы столько же только не из магазина спортивного питания.


Не совсем понял, чем Вам не угодило спортивное питание?
Там же на  первых местах по усваиваемости стоят молочные продукты, и про мясо вообще ничего не сказано вроде, ибо оно не используется при производстве спортивного питания.

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, не знаю, как Вы, а я из деревни. Корова дает молоко всегда. Не дает корова молока только непосредственно перед отелом, месяца за два-три. Не вводите людей в заблуждение.


 я не из деревни, но в детстве ездила к бабушке, у которой была корова, дающая молоко. и кое-что помню из детства...но это не считаю аргументом, потому что это действительно не аргумент.
вот мой аргумент http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo/milk.htm

----------


## Gaza

Спокойный, Вы может невнимательно ветку читали. Там было и о спортсменах и о нагрузках.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, Вы может невнимательно ветку читали. Там было и о спортсменах и о нагрузках.


Ааа. Наверное, невнимательно, потому что зачем мне *читать* про спортсменов и нагрузки, когда я уже восьмой год в зал сам хожу, и могу сказать на своем опыте, что вегетарианской диеты для набора мышечной массы недостаточно.  :Smilie:  А вот если ещё добавть спортивное питание, то возможно.

----------


## Спокойный

> я не курю - это вредно как для моего организма, так и для окружающей среды; не ем сегменты мёртвых тел животных, птиц, рыб и других существ; не пью молоко, не ем молочные продукты(потому что за молоком стоит страдание и смерть новорожденных телят и их матерей); не ем мёд(продукт насилия над пчёлами). кофе пью, но предпочитаю просто воду или соки. здоровье - всем бы такое! в свои 35 выгляжу максимум на 25, кожа, зубы, волосы - на зависть женщинам, потому что даже посторонние спрашивают, как я ухаживаю за собой   избыточного веса нет, более того я не худею и не поправляюсь, а нахожусь в одном весе уже лет 15.
> польза вегетарианской диеты на лицо и на лице 
> плюс осознание того, что по моей вине не убивают никого!


Татьяна, а Вы замужем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Это те кого я здесь цитировал. Всё очень серьёзные научные организации.


Ложь. 

"Доктор... провел серию очень интересных экспериментов..."

Обратите внимание - "очень интересных экспериментов"!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Это смех, а не "цитата".

Исследования проводили не "научные организации" а энтузиасты, и что-то очень мало этих энтузиастов и их исследований, только вот такие вот забавные "серии очень интересных экспериментов"  :Smilie: .

Ссылка и цитата имеют силу здесь только в том случае, если она взята из *научного издания* или *рецензируемого научного журнала*




> Военный речной санаторий в Мичигане, Институт Макса Планка (Германия)


 :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, а Вы замужем?


да. а почему  Вы спросили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> да. а почему  Вы спросили?


 :Smilie:  Интерес возник многоплановый.  :Big Grin:  
Во-первых, Вы себя так красочно описали, что захотелось посмотреть фотку.  :Wink: 
Во-вторых стало интересно, если Вы замужем, то веган ли Ваш муж, и, наконец, вообще, каково Вам жить в современном обществе с такими убеждениями?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Да, дальше:




> ("Журнал Американской Ассоциации Врачей" 1961 г.). Опрос 214 ученых, исследующих атеросклероз в 23 странах мира, показал, что если организм получает больше холестерина, чем требуется (как правило, именно это происходит при употреблении в пищу мяса), то избыток его со временем откладывается на стенках кровеносных сосудов, уменьшая приток крови к сердцу. Это основная причина повышения кровяного давления, сердечной недостаточности и инсультов.


Многие исследования показывают, и во многих научных работах говорится, что вегетарианство действительно способно давать положительный результат в профилактике ССЗ. С этим никто не спорит, спорить можно с конкретными процентными данными. 

Но это в опровержении науки Gaza ничего не даёт, так как везде и всегда пишется, что это только одна сторона вегетарианства, а есть ещё и другая.




> Согласно Британской Энциклопедии, "Белки, получаемые из орехов, зерновых и даже молочных продуктов считаются относительно чистыми в противоположность тем, что заключены в говядине - они содержат около 68% загрязненного жидкостного компонента.


Ээ, хотелось бы посмотреть, что это за энциклопедия, в которой белки считаются "чистыми".




> Ученые Миланского университета и клиники Меггиор доказали, что белок растительного происхождения нормализует уровень холестерина в крови.


Это возможно, и согласуется с научными данными, только Gaza это совершенно ничего не даёт.

Ну, в общем ясно, что *с опровержением науки*  у Gaza сложно пока что, "цитировал" он какие-то невнятные и сомнительные газетные топики не вполне понятно зачем, так как они ничего особенного не утверждают.

А те что утверждают просто смехотворны  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Гарвардский Университет, Йельский университет, Военный речной санаторий в Мичигане, Брюссельский университет, Каролинский институт (Швеция), Институт Макса Планка (Германия), Бельгийский университет, "*Журнал Американской Ассоциации Врачей*" 1961 г., Миланский Университет, Британская Энциклопедия, Институт физиологии в Стокгольме....     
> 
> Это те кого я здесь цитировал. Всё очень серьёзные научные организации. Могу ещё столько же нацитировать. Что ещё нужно тому кто хочет увидеть правду?  В ответ мне 20 раз повторили цитату из какого дебильного учебника и что-то там из магазина спортивного питания.
>  И Вы БТР будете мне здесь говорить, что я что-то там надёргал и читать мне мораль о вреде фанатизма? Ну надёргайте и Вы столько же только не из магазина спортивного питания. А сначала обоснуйте Ваши сентенции о подлогах вегетарианцев.


Вы процитировали *статью* в которой ссылки на якобы исследования.
Знаете ли Вы, что "Доктор Бергстром" встречается исключительно в околовегетарианских статьях, при том что реально существующая и публикующая Карла Бергстром занимается дерматологией, а публикаций некоего Доктора Бергстрома в научных журналах не обнаруживается? Тоже касается имени "Пер Олоф Эстранд" - именно так, заметьте, не Пьер Олаф, а Пер Олоф. Интересно, как это пишется в оригинале? И сам "Институт физиологии в Стокгольме" отчего-то встречается тоже исключительно в той же статье. Не удивительно ли?

У Вас есть ссылки на оригиналы работ, "ссылки" на которые опубликованы в статье? Давайте их рассмотрим.

А кто хотя бы автор статьи, цитату из которой Вы привели? Что это за человек? Какое этот человек имеет отношение к науке?
Анонимка?! Текст встречается добуквенно на нескольких сайтах, кое-где написано "по материалам книги Вегетарианство как образ жизни" или "Я никого не ем". В другом месте все и вовсе начинается с рекламы ресторана вегетарианской пищи "Джаганнат-экспресс" на Кузнецком мосту. Не густо?

Проведите простую, но тщательную верификацию источников. К сожалению, сколько я ни встречал "научных" статей о вегетарианстве - они оказывались из разряда рекламы новых "научно обоснованных диет". Неприятный осадок остается в чувствах, когда понимаешь, когда тебе под видом добродетели банально впаривают услуги по правильным диетам, по подбору питания, по продаже книг. Жажда наживы становится только омерзительнее, когда прикрывается нравственностью, защитой животных и т.п. 


Может быть Вы не знаете, что скрывается за фразами "Английские ученые" или "ученые Миланского университета?

http://www.newsru.com/world/23sep2004/travka.html



> В прошлом году исследователи из Миланского университета сообщили в Журнале фармакологии и экспериментальной терапии, что непсихоактивные компоненты марихуаны, в зависимости от дозы, замедляли рост злокачественных клеток в мозге и избирательно уничтожали эти клетки.


Что там за ученые? Кто конкретно? Где это опубликовано? Дешевые сенсации. 

Далее. Может быть я плохо ищу? Почему нет больше ни одного материала из издания "Журнал Американской Ассоциации Врачей" кроме указанной в цитируемой Вами статьи цитаты?
Как может называться этот журнал в оригинале? Американских Ассоциаций врачей всяких разных специализаций (кардиологов, урологов, стоматологов) - пруд пруди. А вот об "Американской Ассоциации Врачей" как таковой пара упоминаний всего и то, похоже просто сокращение в профессиональной среде конкретных специалистов.

Наконец это




> Результаты исследования грудного молока 1400 кормящих матерей


Результаты ЧЬЕГО исследования? Кто, когда? Где это опубликовано? В воспоминаниях одной вегетарианки с 30-летним стажем на www.smartdoctor.ru ?

Вы знаете, меня сильно смущают стремящиеся к научности последователи аюрведы, трансцендентальной медитации, ведических традиций и Васту-Шастра в одном лице (сайте). Мне не понятны цели таких людей и цели их пристрастия к вегетарианству. Так же как они прикрывают научностью вегетарианство, так же они прикрывают "научным вегетарианством" свои эзотерические практики. Я не против эзотерических практик, я против торговли духовным совершенствованием и пропаганды псевдонаучных исследований.

Очевидно есть научные исследования здорового образа жизни, опирающегося на вегетарианство. Но, вероятно они недостаточно эмоциональны и категоричны, чтобы использоваться для той пропаганды, которую Вы принимаете за чистую монету.

----------


## Gaza

Бедный, маленький Tiop не хочет верить фактам. Ну позвоните в эти американские, шведские, германские институты. Везде указаны имена учёных. Проверьте. Или это они должны Вам позвонить?

----------


## Татьяна

> Интерес возник многоплановый.  
> Во-первых, Вы себя так красочно описали, что захотелось посмотреть фотку. 
> Во-вторых стало интересно, если Вы замужем, то веган ли Ваш муж, и, наконец, вообще, каково Вам жить в современном обществе с такими убеждениями?


фотку могу выслать  :Smilie: 
муж мой не веган, но старается есть минимум мяса и делает это не при мне.  у нас дома мясо не готовят... он очень любит вегетарианские супы, салаты, рагу, каши. поэтому я не заморачиваюсь, чем кормить мужа  :Smilie:  ест аж за щеками трещит. любит и тофу, и грибы с орехами, и соевые кремы, заменяющие молочные продукты. молоко он почти не пьёт. по крайней мере дома я этого не вижу. я не навязываю ему свою концепцию жизни, мы стараемся уважать взгляды друг друга.  
а в современном обществе таких, как я, много! и с каждым днём становится все больше. и это очень хорошо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> фотку могу выслать


Высылайте!  :Smilie:  И лучше в купальнике!  :Smilie: 



> я не навязываю ему свою концепцию жизни, мы стараемся уважать взгляды друг друга.


Вот за это респект.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Бедный, маленький Tiop не хочет верить фактам.


Ну Вы даётё !  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> У Вас есть ссылки на оригиналы работ, "ссылки" на которые опубликованы в статье? Давайте их рассмотрим.


О чём Вы BTR!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

У Gaza Вы не добьетесь *ничего подобного*  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

BTR, короче Вы хотите, чтобы я съездил в эти страны нашёл этих людей привёз эти журналы?
 И о подлогах уточните пожалуйста. Где подлог?

Позиция понятна. "А я не верю и всё". Такую позицию, конечно не прошибёшь. Но это убогая позиция человека который не хочет знать.

----------


## Tiop

> Но это убогая позиция человека который не хочет знать.


Ваша позиция действительно отнюдь не симпатичная  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> я не из деревни, но в детстве ездила к бабушке, у которой была корова, дающая молоко. и кое-что помню из детства...но это не считаю аргументом, потому что это действительно не аргумент.
> вот мой аргумент http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo/milk.htm


Я действительно согласен с тем, что условия содержания животных на "интенсивных" фермах способны ужасать. Однако я не согласен с тем, что нужно больше чем своему личному опыту доверять политически ангажированному мнению, прикрытому неким мнением "доктора Барнарда", и снова неизвестного ни по одной публикации, зато странно совпадающего с именем доктора Кристиана Барнарда, совершившего первую в мире пересадку сердца. 

Я занимался автоматизацией учета нескольких молочных заводов в Санкт-Петербурге (Пискаревский, Роска, Петмол) и случалось быть приблизительно на сорока молочных фермах. Так вот отношение доярок к своим коровам очень доброе и заботливое, даже невзирая на сложную и полную испытаний жизнь самих доярок. И когда среди них встречаются молодые девчонки, которые вымещают на коровах свою неудовлетворенность жизнью их очень сильно порицают и призывают к совести, воспитывают. 

Я был всего на одной "интенсивной" птицеферме. Да, сердце сжимается. Там все очень механизировано, потому что и у обслуживающего персонала депрессия от такой "интенсификации" и диверсии там часты. Я бывал на нескольких мясокомбинатах и был на бойне. Действительно, зрелище студит кровь в жилах. Животные чувствуют, что их будут убивать, и убойщики нарастили себе "толстую кожу", чтобы абстрагироваться от страданий и мучений телят, коров и свиней.
Я помогал деду убивать свинью, я так же знаю многих охотников и сам был на охоте и мне не нужно рассказывать, что при этом испытываешь. Я не смог выстрелить, мне было очень жаль нашего Борьку и я знал, что деду тоже небезразлично. Я видел как рубят головы курам и как убивают дубиной кроликов. И знаю, что живи я в деревне и дальше, мне тоже пришлось бы это делать, чтобы кормить семью. Поэтому я не прикрываюсь двойной моралью человека, который сам не может убить, но укоряет тех, кто это делает, или укоряет тех, кто способствует убийству животных своим желанием есть мясную пищу. 
Я знаю, как действует в первый раз зрелище убиваемого животного. И я знаю, что в этом нет ничего, кроме эмоций, кроме воображения ощущений этого животного, кроме фантазии о том, что животное испытывает. 
Я знаю людей, которые впадают в панику при одной мысли о том, что они могут умереть, и я знаю людей, которые могут пойти на немыслимые с точки зрения их собственной нравственности поступки, лишь бы избежать физической боли. 

Представления о смертельных мучениях и страданиях часто являются исключительно воображаемыми. В результате такими же воображаемыми остаются и представления о пути освобождения от страданий.

И тогда возникает тысячи предположений о том, что должны и чего не должны делать "все кто смеет называть себя буддистом". 
Но все эти предположения обычно развеиваются в прах, когда приходится на собственном опыте испытать "запредельные" страдания и мучения. Запредельные - значит недопускаемые даже в самых страшных кошмарах.

----------


## Tiop

Да, а статья, которая должна по Gaza "всё обьяснить", опирается в основном на эти данные:




> Д-р Ирвинг Фишер в 1906 и 1907 гг. провел ."





> Vegetarian Times, August 1982,





> A. Stokes Company, New York, 1910, p. 131-2.]





> Journal, 13(5); 205-21 (March 1907)


 :Smilie: 

И ещё было любопытное обвинение Gaza , что авторы, публикующиеся в издательстве "Медицина" или других известных медицинских издательствах это "двоечники", доказать он, конечно, это не смог. =(

А хотелось послушать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, короче Вы хотите, чтобы я съездил в эти страны нашёл этих людей привёз эти журналы?
>  И о подлогах уточните пожалуйста. Где подлог?
> 
> Позиция понятна. "А я не верю и всё". Такую позицию, конечно не прошибёшь. Но это убогая позиция человека который не хочет знать.



Нет, я хочу, чтобы Вы не верили "авторитетным заявлениям" несуществующих исследователей. Каждый может в целях пропаганды придумать пару якобы существующих исследований якобы авторитетных научных лабораторий. 

Чтобы Вы не верили анонимным статьям, за которые никто не несет ответственности.

Чтобы Вы не поддавались эмоциям, а оставались беспристрастны и проверяли источники того, что слепо принимаете на веру, потому что это соответствует ранее принятой Вами позиции, особенно, если Ваша позиция имеет под собой лишь такие же эмоциональные основания, навеянные пропагандой точно такими же анонимками с подлогом якобы реально проведенных исследований.

Хочу чтобы Вы задумывались о вероятной выгоде тех, кто обучает за деньги рейки или аюрведе, трансцендентальной медитации или теософии, тех, кто пишет книги для того, чтобы заработать гонорар. 

Когда Вы не упускаете мотивацию, Вы можете различать пропаганду и рекламу от популяризации и заботы.

----------


## Спокойный

Вопросы к Gaza.
1. Сколько Вам лет?
2. Сколько лет Вы буддист?
3. Сколько лет Вы вегетарианец?

----------


## Татьяна

> Я действительно согласен с тем, что условия содержания животных на "интенсивных" фермах способны ужасать...


 и далее. я не стала размещать весь пост, слишком он большой. 
BTR, извините за мою непонятливость, но я действительно не поняла, что Вы хотели этим сказать...осуждаю охоту, осуждаю любое убийство. убийство не может быть оправдано ничем.
я не буду есть мяса и прочее, о чём говорила выше, даже зная, что животное содержалось в хороших условиях, и доярка целовала вымя перед дойкой. 
животные страдают ради того, чтобы кто-то кормил семью! да гори эта семья в аду, если для ее прокорма нужны такие жертвы.
вот что я Вам скажу.ИМХО.

----------


## Gaza

> Доктор Дэвид Райд, бакалавр медицины и хирургии, член Королевского Общества Терапевтов утверждает: "Так как я терапевт, специализирующийся в области спортивного питания, сам веган и активный человек, у меня есть собственный личный и профессиональный опыт того, как питание влияет на деятельность организма. Углеводная, богатая энергией вегетарианская диета поставляет организму именно те продукты питания, которые для него наиболее подходят. Получите преимущество: откажитесь от мяса и побеждайте!" 
> 
> Терапевт, член Королевской Корпорации врачей общей практики, д-р Райд является веганом уже много лет; он консультировал несколько национальных спортивных команд, включая футбольные команды первого дивизиона. В течение нескольких лет он работал в Медицинской Комиссии Британской Олимпийской Ассоциации, был председателем Медицинского Комитета Международной Ассоциации Настольного Тенниса, спортсменом, регбистом. В настоящее время д-р Райд продолжает читать лекции и писать статьи по питанию и спортивной медицине как для медиков, так и непрофессионалов. 
> 
> Вегетарианство и большой спорт 
> 
> Далеко не все смогли осознать преимущества веганской диеты. Вот некоторые из звёзд спорта, которые решились на этот выигрышный опыт: 
> 
> Сиксто Линарес: установил мировой рекорд в однодневном самом длинном триатлоне, а также проявил незаурядную выносливость, скорость и силу во многих благотворительных состязаниях. Сиксто говорит, что некоторое время проводил опыты с молочно-яичной диетой (отказ от мяса, но использование некоторых молочных продуктов и яиц), однако сейчас он не ест яиц и молочных продуктов и чувствует себя лучше. 
> ...


Эти имена тоже не нравятся? Сколько ещё я тут должен цитировать?

Кстати о холоде 



> Ники Коул, первая женщина, достигшая Северного полюса


 вегетарианка

----------


## Ersh

Татьяна, тогда откажитесь от растительной пищи, культивируемой сельскохозяйственным способом - при одной только вспашке гектара земли гибнут тысячигрызунов и прочих мелких животных, не говоря уже о насекомых и птицах, чьи гнезда на земле.
Не говоря уже, что именно распашка земли под поля приводит к вымиранию большинства видов диких животных.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, эмоции за нас выбирают те или иные крайности. Чьи-то эмоции выражаются в ожесточенности и безразличии к животным, а чьи-то в ожесточенности и в безразличии к людям. Одно другого не лучше.

----------


## Gaza

Вообще интересно. BTR некоторые имена кажутся подозрительными. Надо же. Просто особист.
 BTR, назовите мне имя которое Вас устраивает, и я найду в инете цитату с этим именем в пользу вегетарианства!

----------


## Спокойный

Я думаю, что хватит уже мясоедам в этой теме оспаривать возможность человека полноценно жить, придерживаясь при этом вегетарианского образа жизни.
Потому как очевидно же, что это возможно.
Дьявол, как всегда, в деталях.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Спортсмены используют массу специфических средств и добавок, о чём уже говорилось в этом треде.

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, тогда откажитесь от растительной пищи, культивируемой сельскохозяйственным способом - при одной только вспашке гектара земли гибнут тысячигрызунов и прочих мелких животных, не говоря уже о насекомых и птицах, чьи гнезда на земле.
> Не говоря уже, что именно распашка земли под поля приводит к вымиранию большинства видов диких животных.


  я работаю над этим: много чего ем со своего дачного участка(кабачки, огурцы, цукини, картошка, тыква, помидоры, различные ягоды, яблоки, айва, груши, сливы). остальные овощи покупаю тепличные - этот вид выращивания с/х культур не является вредоносным для мышей, насекомых и диких животных. грибы тоже выращивают этичным способом. надеюсь, что в дальнейшем смогу есть ВСЕ продукты, выращенные этичным способом на своём огороде. для этого уже приобретен з\у на юге, потому что в М.О., к сожалению, не всё можно вырастить...

----------


## Tiop

> придерживаясь при этом вегетарианского образа жизни.


Я лично аргументирую против опасной, беспринципной и чрезвычайно наглой _пропаганды_ _веганства_.

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, эмоции за нас выбирают те или иные крайности. Чьи-то эмоции выражаются в ожесточенности и безразличии к животным, а чьи-то в ожесточенности и в безразличии к людям. Одно другого не лучше.


 не переводите разговор в другое русло. я говорю не об эмоциях.  есть мнение, что человека от животных отличает способность различать, думать, мыслить, понимать и т.п. если человек совершает осознанное убийство и при этом принял обет бодхисаттвы, то какие же это эмоции??  :Confused:

----------


## Gaza

> Я лично аргументирую против безпринципной и чрезвычайно наглой пропаганды веганства


 Ну и слава Богу. На том и сойдёмся. Я то же против "безпринципной и чрезвычайно наглой пропаганды веганства"
 БТР, БАО и все другие активные мясоеды если вы тоже против "безпринципной и чрезвычайно наглой пропаганды веганства" тогда на этом мы можем завершить нашу вечеринку.

----------


## Спокойный

Gaza, про "сколько лет" ответьте, плиз. И тогда закончим.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Может фотографию в купальнике послать? Не думаю, что она Вам понравится.

Стар я уже, не напоминай мне про возраст. Ни к чему это.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, если человек совершает убийство, значит этот человек полон страданий и привязанностей, правда? Если человек осознает, что его действия приводит к убийству, это вовсе не значит, что человек осознает, чем вызваны его действия. Мой двоюродный дядя много лет назад убил свою жену. Он не желал ей смерти, но он был полон ненависти к ее поведению и поэтому ударил ее очень сильно, ее отбросило через всю комнату и она ударилось головой о радиатор батареи. 
Я так же общался с людьми, которые совершали тяжелые проступки и даже преступления. Даже когда эти люди думают, что они осознаны, ими движут слепые эмоции. Они в любую секунду готовы взорваться и поддаться эмоциям. 
Вы говорите об осознанном убийстве. Вы осознаете аспект того, что поедание мяса - это осознанное участие в убийстве животного. 
Однако Вы не готовы признать того, что люди, которые позволяют себе есть мяса не осознают столь прямой связи. Либо, что для Вас может оказаться неприятным и даже неприемлемым, осознают, что нет ни одного действия и ни одного бездействия, даже самого невинного, которое бы не приводило к смертельным мучениям бесчисленных живых существ. Вы считаете, что Ваши представления безукоризненны, потому полагаете себя вправе укорять и возмущаться действиями тех, кто на Ваш взгляд недостаточно хорош для того, чтобы называться Буддистом. Вы хорошо улавливаете свою осознанность, но не улавливаете своего неведения. Чуткость к страданиям животных - достойна уважения. Но нечуткость к неведению, которое вызывает эти страдания - это тоже форма неведения.

----------


## Спокойный

> Может фотографию в купальнике послать? Не думаю, что она Вам понравится.


Хм. Спасибо, конечно. Но лучше ответьте на вопросы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Я то же против "беспринципной и чрезвычайно наглой пропаганды веганства"


Неожиданный поворот, а зачем ей заниматься тогда?

----------


## Спокойный

> Стар я уже, не напоминай мне про возраст. Ни к чему это.


Ну, стар - значит должна быть и мудрость, нет? Это касается Вашего поведения в этой теме.
Про буддизм - вроде совсем недавно с ним встретились, уже после 50-ти, так?
Остался самый главный вопрос, непосредственно касающийся этой темы - сколько лет Вы вегетарианец.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и слава Богу. На том и сойдёмся. Я то же против "безпринципной и чрезвычайно наглой пропаганды веганства"
>  БТР, БАО и все другие активные мясоеды если вы тоже против "безпринципной и чрезвычайно наглой пропаганды веганства" тогда на этом мы можем завершить нашу вечеринку.


Оттого, что я выражаю оппозицию статьям, аппелирующим к якобы известным авторитетам, вовсе не значит, что я активный мясоед. Я питаюсь тем, что готовят, не выбирая. Более того, я не отстаиваю необходимость в мясе, так как не испытываю к мясу привязанности, я не спортсмен, у меня достаточно небольшие физические нагрузки и мне вполне достаточно питаться один раз в два-три дня хоть бы и гречневой кашей. Те кто меня знают - знают, что я непривередлив к еде. Но я не делаю из этого культа, поскольку не считаю боль или смерть большей причиной страданий чем удовольствие или радость.

----------


## Gaza

Спокойный, мне нет 50, мне 47 лет. Ну какая разница?  Зачем столько внимания моей скромной персоне.  Невежливо это, дружище. Про мудрость намёки мне непонятны, оставляю их на вашей совести.

----------


## Татьяна

> Мой двоюродный дядя много лет назад убил свою жену. Он не желал ей смерти, но он был полон ненависти к ее поведению и поэтому ударил ее очень сильно, ее отбросило через всю комнату и она ударилось головой о радиатор батареи.


  я говорю не о Вашем дяде, а о Вас конкретно и тех мясоедах, которые на этом форуме себя позиционируют буддистами. бодхичитта и убийство несовместимы!

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, мне нет 50, мне 47 лет. Ну какая разница?  Зачем столько внимания моей скромной персоне.  Невежливо это, дружище. Про мудрость намёки мне непонятны, оставляю их на вашей совести.


Ну, Gaza, как же так, скромность ведь не мешала Вашей персоне развернуть в этой теме агитацию за вегетарианство, не чураясь переходов на личности при этом. Так что мой вопрос вполне закономерен.
Я просто хочу убедиться, что этот Ваш энтузиазм не является одержимостью неофита, а основан на многолетнем собственном опыте. 
Так что, плиз, только честно - вегетарианец сколько лет?

----------


## Gaza

Считайте мой энтузиазм "одержимостью неофита". Мне всё равно. Мягко говоря.

----------


## Gaza

> Ну, Gaza, как же так, скромность ведь не мешала Вашей персоне развернуть в этой теме агитацию за вегетарианство, не чураясь переходов на личности при этом. Так что мой вопрос вполне закономерен.


Спокойный, на Вашу личность я не переходил, только хорошее что-то сказал как-то. В чём проблема?
С основными своими оппонентами мы вроде договорились закрыть тему. И тут Вы своими вопросами. Не к чему это.

----------


## Спокойный

Ну вот, и незачем было стулья ломать.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, на Вашу личность я не переходил, только хорошее что-то сказал как-то. В чём проблема?


Да я тоже против Вас ничего не имею, но некоторая истеричность этого треда стала вызывать смутные сомнения.

----------


## Gaza

> но некоторая истеричность этого треда стала вызывать смутные сомнения


Ну и разбирайтесь со своими сомнениями сами. Мне это не интересно.

----------


## Татьяна

> Да я тоже против Вас ничего не имею, но некоторая истеричность этого треда стала вызывать смутные сомнения.


 это всё издержки виртуальной беседы  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> я говорю не о Вашем дяде, а о Вас конкретно и тех мясоедах, которые на этом форуме себя позиционируют буддистами. бодхичитта и убийство несовместимы!


А бодхичитта совместима с обидой, с ревностью, с завистью, с унынием, с соблазном, со страхом, с гневом, с нетерпимостью, с негодованием, с агрессией, с ненавистью, с непримиримостью? С чем из этого списка совместима? Вы согласны, что Вы в данном случае проявляете непримиримость, например?

Существо находящееся в неведении относительно мотивов своего поведения действует в омрачении. Но это не значит, что такое существо не имеет способностей к Бодхичитте. Устранившись от мира, уединившись от ситуаций, в которых их ум может быть омрачен и бодхичитта сможет окрепнуть и стать сильнее каких-то из этих ситуаций. Но она не обязательно сразу станет непоколебимой.

Ваши требования к буддистам на форуме подобны требованиям к ребенку в первый день вернувшемуся из школы: "ну как, прочитай мне вот это! Сложи вот эти числа! Ты недостоин называться школьником, если не можешь всего этого!"

Отчего бы Вам не проявить немного дополнительной чуткости и терпения?
Возможно Вы думаете, что Ваша Бодхичитта не требует больше Ваших усилий? Разве Вы всерьез думаете, что достаточно всего лишь не есть мясо, и Вы уже можете рассуждать, что совместимо, а что несовместимо?

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну и разбирайтесь со своими сомнениями сами. Мне это не интересно.


Gaza, у Вас было несколько путей выйти из неудобного положения, но Вы сами избрали путь посылания собеседника. Похоже, что Вам не привыкать спорить ради спора.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza, у Вас было несколько путей выйти из неудобного положения


 В чём неудобство положения? О чём Вы вообще ?

 Какие-то странные люди на форуме тусуются. Пожалуй надо отдохнуть от него какое-то время.

----------


## Ersh

> я работаю над этим: много чего ем со своего дачного участка(кабачки, огурцы, цукини, картошка, тыква, помидоры, различные ягоды, яблоки, айва, груши, сливы). остальные овощи покупаю тепличные - этот вид выращивания с/х культур не является вредоносным для мышей, насекомых и диких животных. грибы тоже выращивают этичным способом. надеюсь, что в дальнейшем смогу есть ВСЕ продукты, выращенные этичным способом на своём огороде. для этого уже приобретен з\у на юге, потому что в М.О., к сожалению, не всё можно вырастить...



Ваш дачный участок был когда-то лесом, где кормились сотни животных и птиц. Дачные участки уничтожают живую природу точно так же, как поля.

----------


## Спокойный

> В чём неудобство положения? О чём Вы вообще ?


Ну Вам виднее, я всего-то задал три простых вопроса, а Вы увиливали от ответа как могли чуть ли не целую страницу.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaza

Я не увиливаю. Я не хочу отвечать на ваши вопросы. Пытаюсь более менее деликатно Вам донести, что вообще это не вежливо задавать личные вопросы в общей ветке. И настаивать на ответах когда Вам дали понять, что не хотят отвечать вдвойне невежливо. Вы такие простые вещи не можете понять?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Послушать вегетарианцев так кто мясо ест монстры, а кто на бойне работает - ваще недолюди.

----------


## Спокойный

Gaza, эти вопросы, а точнее, ответы, могли вызвать затруднение у Вас только в одном случае- если бы они шли вразрез с Вашей позицией в данном треде. Но так ведь Вы и сами хотели, чтобы Вас кто-то остудил.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Послушать вегетарианцев так кто мясо ест монстры, а кто на бойне работает - ваще недолюди.


Это результат целенаправленной пропаганды. Увы, развивая "чуткость" к страданиям животных пропаганда ожесточает умы к тем, кто эту "чуткость" развивать отказывается. Оказывается недостаточным только отказаться от мяса, пропагандируется как правильное поведение обличение тех, кто отказываться не соглашается. Практически вся пропаганда вегетарианства поставлена на противоставлении мясоедам, на противоставлении исследованиям пищевой ценности продуктов, даже на противоставлении излишне лояльным направлениям буддизма, которые не требуют отказываться от мяса.

Используются приемы утрирования и гипертрофирования взглядов, которые сами по себе воспринимаются как разумные. Выпячиваются отдельные детали, утрачивается связь этих деталей с их причинами, обозначаются только выгодные пропаганде последствия. 

К сожалению эти приемы ровно такие же какие используются для манипуляции и подавления в тоталитарных сектах.
В результате люди живо увлеченные идеями вегетарианства умудряются противопоставить себя в семье, среди друзей, коллег. Начиная с "как ты можешь так бесчувственно относиться к бедным зверюшкам" заканчивая "ты знаешь, что я считаю тебя убийцей, но тебе плевать на мое мнение, значит мне плевать на тебя и на наши отношения".

Если бы это касалось лишь некоторых жертв пропаганды вегетарианства... Ведь в обычной жизни такие вегетарианцы мягкие и душевные люди. Но достаточно кому-то спровоцировать дискуссию, как ожесточение растет на глазах. Затронуты просто таки базовые принципы нравственности! Становятся оправданы негативные эмоции, резкие высказывания, встречные провокации. Причем, закоренелых вегетарианцев знакомые предпочитают не трогать. Посмотрите в логи любых дискуссий. Провокацию начинают именно вегетарианцы, которым нужна очередная подпитка этих базовых принципов нравственности...

Жертва пропаганды, любой, я сейчас не говорю только о веганской, всегда нуждается в новых жертвах. Ведь это миссия, это великий вызов! Отказ от мясной пищи произошел методом вытеснения, без понимания потребностей организма, без освобождения от привязанностей, это все-таки была жертва во имя чего-то пропагандируемого. И если кто-то отказывается сделать такую жертву, это становится личным вызовом.
Достаточно не приносить никакой жертвы, а понять свои привязанности к вкусу еды, к ощущению сытости определенного характера и освободиться от этой привязанности и необходимость в пропаганде полностью исчезает. 

Будда испытал на себе путь аскетизма, но отбросил его, потому что аскетизм - это жертвование, а жертвование это отказ во внимании, отказ в чуткости к одному ради чего-то другого. 

Нет необходимости в жертвовании, освобождение возможно вниманием и чуткостью к привязанностям. Сама дисциплина обусловлена знанием привязанностей, а не подавлением их проявлений. Подавление приводит к борьбе, борьба приводит к новым страданиям.

Можно осознать страдания живых существ, но не осознать истинной причины этих страданий. Не обнаружив с ясностью причину страданий в собственном уме, можно долго пытаться облегчить страдания каких-то одних существ за счет страданий других существ, но так никогда и не найти освобождения от страданий ни для себя, ни для всех чувствующих существ.

----------


## Gaza

> Послушать вегетарианцев так кто мясо ест монстры, а кто на бойне работает - ваще недолюди


 Где Вы это увидели?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Здесь на БФе и видел, этот тред на тему вегетарианства и мясоедения, далеко не первый и наверное не последний.

----------


## Татьяна

> А бодхичитта совместима с обидой, с ревностью, с завистью, с унынием, с соблазном, со страхом, с гневом, с нетерпимостью, с деспотичностью?


Эти примеры и убийство - вещи несопоставимые. 
.



> Ваши требования к буддистам на форуме подобны требованиям к ребенку в первый день вернувшемуся из школы: "ну как, прочитай мне вот это! Сложи вот эти числа! Ты недостоин называться школьником, если не можешь всего этого!"


Нет, я не требую от буддистов ничего. Я просто выражаю свое мнение. И еще сожалею, что люди, следующие за Буддой по Его пути, могут быть в тот же момент убийцами. я сокрушаюсь, _а не требую!_
.



> Отчего бы Вам не проявить немного дополнительной чуткости и терпения? Возможно Вы думаете, что Ваша Бодхичитта не требует больше Ваших усилий? Разве Вы всерьез думаете, что достаточно всего лишь не есть мясо, и Вы уже можете рассуждать, что совместимо, а что несовместимо?


Я вовсе не думаю, что моя бодхичитта не требует больше моих усилий. Напротив, требует еще как! 
И вовсе я не думаю, что отказ от мяса даёт мне право рассуждать. А рассуждаю я на том простом основании, что на своём личном опыте знаю, что можно жить полноценной жизнью и быть здоровой, употребляя в пищу только  растительные продукты. Более того, я знакома лично с людьми, которые отказались от животной пищи и остаются не просто здоровыми и счастливыми, а имеют столь же здоровое потомство. 
Несбалансированность вегетарианской диеты не может быть аргументом в пользу мясоедения. Тем более из уст буддистов.  
Аргументом в пользу мясоедения вообще не может быть ничего.

----------


## Gaza

> Это результат целенаправленной пропаганды. Увы, развивая "чуткость" к страданиям животных пропаганда ожесточает умы к тем, кто эту "чуткость" развивать отказывается. Оказывается недостаточным только отказаться от мяса, пропагандируется как правильное поведение обличение тех, кто отказываться не соглашается. Практически вся пропаганда вегетарианства поставлена на противоставлении мясоедам, на противоставлении исследованиям пищевой ценности продуктов, даже на противоставлении излишне лояльным направлениям буддизма, которые не требуют отказываться от мяса.
> 
> Используются приемы утрирования и гипертрофирования взглядов, которые сами по себе воспринимаются как разумные. Выпячиваются отдельные детали, утрачивается связь этих деталей с их причинами, обозначаются только выгодные пропаганде последствия. 
> 
> К сожалению эти приемы ровно такие же какие используются для манипуляции и подавления в тоталитарных сектах.
> В результате люди живо увлеченные идеями вегетарианства умудряются противопоставить себя в семье, среди друзей, коллег. Начиная с "как ты можешь так бесчувственно относиться к бедным зверюшкам" заканчивая "ты знаешь, что я считаю тебя убийцей, но тебе плевать на мое мнение, значит мне плевать на тебя и на наши отношения".
> 
> Если бы это касалось лишь некоторых жертв пропаганды вегетарианства... Ведь в обычной жизни такие вегетарианцы мягкие и душевные люди. Но достаточно кому-то спровоцировать дискуссию, как ожесточение растет на глазах. Затронуты просто таки базовые принципы нравственности! Становятся оправданы негативные эмоции, резкие высказывания, встречные провокации. Причем, закоренелых вегетарианцев знакомые предпочитают не трогать. Посмотрите в логи любых дискуссий. Провокацию начинают именно вегетарианцы, которым нужна очередная подпитка этих базовых принципов нравственности...
> 
> ...


Мда....Грустно. Пойду, пожалуй от греха. Постараюсь больше не встревать в эту тему.

----------


## Татьяна

> Ваш дачный участок был когда-то лесом, где кормились сотни животных и птиц. Дачные участки уничтожают живую природу точно так же, как поля.


 Откуда такая осведомлённость? Для меня никто не нарезал участок и не уничтожал лес. А приобрели мы наш з/у в весьма плачевном состоянии, земля была запущенным пустырем. Траву мы убирали руками(естественно в перчатках), но не косой. И посадили там несколько десятков деревьев, которые вырабатывают кислород и плодоносят, и плодами которых питаемся не столько мы, сколько птицы. Другой участок - земля, которую прежние хозяева-старики не в сотоянии обрабатывать и она также запущена. До того, как они растили на ней свои овощи на участке не было деревьев. Я уточняла это, потому что земля близко у реки и мне важно, могут ли там расти деревья или почва слишком влажная для этого. 
Надеюсь Вы не станете меня обвинять в том, что все леса, которые когда-либо были вырублены на Земле - это всё ради того, чтобы я изредка ела гречку или овсянку?

----------


## Татьяна

> Здесь на БФе и видел, этот тред на тему вегетарианства и мясоедения, далеко не первый и наверное не последний.


и что дальше?

----------


## Татьяна

> Послушать вегетарианцев так кто мясо ест монстры, а кто на бойне работает - ваще недолюди.


 те, кто работает на бойнях вообще мрази.

----------


## Gaza

> те, кто работает на бойных вообще мрази


Ой, Татьяна, заклюют Вас сейчас.

----------


## Татьяна

кто? те, кто на бойнях работают? так я их не боюсь. я им этом миллион раз повторю, пока они сами в это не поверят.

----------


## Аньезка

> те, кто работает на бойных вообще мрази.


Я бы сказала так: они - убийцы, ничем не лучше тех, кто убивает людей.

----------


## Татьяна

> Я бы сказала так: они - убийцы, ничем не лучше тех, кто убивает людей.


 даже хуже!потому что животные не могут себя защитить. это всё равно, что убивать маленьких детей.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> те, кто работает на бойных вообще мрази.


Вот про это я и говорил. Клевать не буду. Просто некоторые идут еще дальше, типа замочат пару, тройку "никчемных людишек" их не жалко - злые они, а вот кошечку, собачку жалко - они беспомощные и глаза у них такие добрые.

----------


## Gaza

> кто? те, кто на бойнях работают?


Нет, те кто здесь всё время говорит об агрессивности вегетарианцев.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, Вы можете не признавать никаких аргументов в пользу мясоедения, это Ваш выбор определенного типа непримиримости. И так же Ваш выбор, к чему из уст буддистов относиться с негодованием или с укором, к чему с безразличием, а к чему с одобрением.
Вы увлечены и захвачены идеей того, что отказ от мясоедения должен быть безусловным и обязательным для буддистов. Это результат веры в то, что страдания нужно безусловно уменьшать и результат неверия в то, что причина страданий не боль и не смерть, и что можно освободить все чувствующие существа от страданий, не устранив целиком боль и смерть.

То о чем Вы говорите это относительная Бодхичитта. Однажды Вы откроете для себя Бодхичитту безотносительную, безусловную, безграничную. И Вы увидите, что причиной страданий являются привязанности живых существ, и что освободившись от неведения в собственных привязанностях все живые существа освобождаются так же и от страданий. 

Представьте, что некто начнет упрекать Вас во множестве действий, и в бездействии доставляющих страдания другим чувствующим существам. Это будет аналог того, что Вы требуете от людей, не отказывающихся от мясоедения. Просто Вас будут упрекать и требовать от Вас отказаться от еды, потому что приготовление любой пищи связано со страданиями и мучениями бесчисленных существ. Будут требовать от Вас отказаться от дыхания. Оттого, что Вы не осознаете множества страданий и мучений живых существ, причиной которых является сама Ваша жизнь, любые действия или бездействия не значит, что этого множества страданий, мучений и смертей - нет. Пропаганда доносит до вас ярко и в красках последствия одного маленького фрагмента Вашего образа жизни. Но пропаганда не бескорыстна. Для пропаганды требуются финансовые средства. Поэтому пропаганда оттачивается, ей нужны жертвы. 
Вы верите этой пропаганде и позволяете себе не обращать внимания на то, что это далеко не все страдания живых существ. И самое главное, пропаганда не способна показать на причины того, почему люди выращивают и убивают животных на мясо! Пропаганде все равно, каким образом эти причины появились, пропаганда примет любые способы подавления этих причин.
На пропаганде построены организации, в которых большая часть организаторов вовсе не бескорыстны. Эти люди не жертвы, они кормятся с процесса изменения образа жизни, с распространения идеи. Это им нужны исследования и доказательства. Этих людей интересуют денежные потоки, а вовсе не прекращение страданий и мучений животных, выращиваемых для еды (не обязательно на убой!)
Ваш собственный опыт употребления в пищу только растительных продуктов не может заменить отсутствие опыта у всех других. Поэтому Вы можете делиться своим опытом, но не можете присвоить себе право требовать и судить. Ваш опыт может не подойти множеству людей. Вы не можете за других людей отказаться от привязанностей. Но не стоит из-за этого взращивать в себе нетерпимость к таким привязанностям только по причине того, что Вы им неподвержены. 
Есть множество людей, которые привязаны к алкоголю, наркотикам, никотину. Есть другие люди, которые нетерпимы к этим привязанностям. Они просто привязаны к своим ценностям, которые так же ведут к страданиям. 
Вы сами решаете, позволять себе нетерпимость или не позволять. Кому удается легко не поддаваться нетерпимости. Кому-то удается легко не поддаваться соблазну курить, пить алкоголь, или есть мясо. 
Только на основании того, что Ваша карма и Ваша ситуация таковы Вы не можете оценивать и осуждать людей, чью карму и чью ситуацию Вы не хотите ни понимать, ни принимать.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> даже хуже!потому что животные не могут себя защитить. это всё равно, что убивать маленьких детей.


Воот, когда писал не видел этого сообщения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я бы сказала так: они - убийцы, ничем не лучше тех, кто убивает людей.


Разве убийцы не достойны сострадания и помощи в освобождении от страданий, которые толкают их на эти самые убийства?

Если Вы не испытываете сострадания к убийцам и к мясникам, значит ли это, что так и нужно, что так - правильно?

----------


## Татьяна

> Вот про это я и говорил. Клевать не буду. Просто некоторые идут еще дальше, типа замочат пару, тройку "никчемных людишек" их не жалко - злые они, а вот кошечку, собачку жалко - они беспомощные и глаза у них такие добрые.


 Вы являетесь очевидцем того, что я кого-то "замочила"? чур Вас! Я просто дала определение тем, кто работает на бойнях. _Моё субъективное определение._ Кошка и собака сами по себе не вызывают жалости, тем более потому, что у них добрые глаза. Вы о чем? Вызывают жалость те, кто страдает. А животные в большинстве своем страдают из-за ОСОЗНАННОЙ ЖЕСТОКОСТИ ЛЮДЕЙ.

----------


## Gaza

Проясню свою позицию. Для меня мясоеды просто те кто не может отказаться от дурной привычки как от сигарет и алкоголя. Кто-то не понимает, что это дурная привычка, кто-то делает вид, что не понимает. Вот и всё.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Татьяна 
Если бы на одной чаше весов было спасение кошки, собаки, паука или таракана, или даже всех вместе, а на другой "мрази" работающей на мясокомбинате. Кого бы вы спасли? Я думаю вы слукавите, если скажете, что животных.
P.S. Жалость нехорошее чувство.

----------


## Татьяна

> Проясню свою позицию. Для меня мясоеды просто те кто не может отказаться от дурной привычки как от сигарет и алкоголя. Кто-то не понимает, что это дурная привычка, кто-то делает вид, что не понимает. Вот и всё.


 Как это не понимают??  :EEK!:  Они же здесь твердят, что без мяса им грозит смерть от анемии и белковой недостаточности. Всё они понимают!

----------


## Gaza

> Как это не понимают??  Они же здесь твердят, что без мяса им грозит смерть от анемии и белковой недостаточности. Всё они понимают!


 А здесь в большинстве те кто делают вид, что не понимают. :Smilie: 

 А BTRу, например, судя по всему, просто нравится писать.

----------


## Спокойный

Татьяна, точно! Панимаим.

----------


## Ygg

Бедные, бедные мясоеды!
Сколько энергии вложено в рационализацию мясоедения, сколько работы проделано, чтобы очернить саму идею отказа от причинения страдания животным... и вроде всё так убедительно, складно, завершенно...

И всё равно что-то заставляет возвращаться к этой теме вновь и вновь, доказывать другим то, что очень хотелось бы (а не получается, не получается!) доказать себе...

Это всё хорошо, на самом деле. Процесс идет. Кто совсем глух, тот и спорить не будет. А тут есть шанс еще.

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна 
> Если бы на одной чаше весов было спасение кошки, собаки, паука или таракана, или даже всех вместе, а на другой "мрази" работающей на мясокомбинате. Кого бы вы спасли? Я думаю вы слукавите, если скажете, что животных.
> P.S. Жалость нехорошее чувство.


 жалость к страдающему - прекрасное чувство, особенно если подкреплено действиями, направленными на оказание помощи этому страдающему. не всегда, к сожалению, можно испытывать СО-страдание. а вот жалость испытывают люди чаще. я, например.
извините, но не вижу логики в Вашем вопросе. Как может быть на одной чаше весов жизнь человека и таракана? или даже собаки? в каких таких условиях, можно поконкретней пример?
довожу до вашего сведения, что я ежедневно кормлю не только птиц на улицах, бездомных собак или кошек, но также покупаю еду и бомжам. не всем подряд, конечно. если вижу, что человек реально голоден, обязательно куплю ему еду или дам из сумки, что есть с собой.  а с собой у меня всегда есть какая нить булочка на этот случай  :Smilie:  
я в своё время пережила очень трудные времена. мне порой неделями было нечего есть, кроме гречки. но своей кошке я покупала ту еду, которую она привыкла есть. не экономила на ней. так вот она(не знаю почему) стала есть раза в два меньше, чем обычно...

----------


## Татьяна

> Разве убийцы не достойны сострадания и помощи в освобождении от страданий, которые толкают их на эти самые убийства?
> 
> Если Вы не испытываете сострадания к убийцам и к мясникам, значит ли это, что так и нужно, что так - правильно?


 Конечно убийцы достойны сострадания и даже больше! Помните случай, когда Будда в одном из добуддовских воплощений будучи капитаном корабля сострадал потенциальному убийце? Помните, что он сделал из сострадания к нему?  :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> очернить саму идею отказа от причинения страдания животным


И в мыслях этого не было. Вегетарианство опасно для здоровья и самой жизни человека в определенных случаях и при определенных обстоятельствах, это правда, которую должен знать каждый.

----------


## Спокойный

Ygg, зачем так всё усложнять?  :Smilie: 
Я вот ем мясо. Чувствую себя для своего возраста неплохо.  :Smilie: 
До 90 лет дожить не собираюсь, тут бы до 60 дотянуть.  :Big Grin: 
Убивать особо никого не убиваю.
А грузить себе ум выдуманными страданиями выдуманных живых существ - это и есть путь к страданию, а наша задача идти по пути избавления себя от страданий, не правда ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, курильщики и алкоголики тоже находят множество оправданий своей потребности. И их тоже можно упрекнуть, что они все понимают.
Вас тоже можно упрекнуть, что Вы не можете называться буддистской, потому что Вы живете семейной жизнью и поддаетесь мирским страстям. И заметить, что Вы все прекрасно понимаете. 
Понимание на уровне чьих-то аргументов - это не понимание, а только информированность. А к информированности можно относиться скептически, можно не принимать во внимание, можно оспаривать, можно приводить контраргументы, можно сомневаться, можно не доверять, можно не обнаруживать применимости в каких-то условиях.

Ваша религия - вегетарианство, а не Буддизм. Будда не учил во что бы то ни стало отказаться от мясоедения, не рассматривал тысячи причин, по которым это бывает сложным, и как эти сложности преодолеть, не проповедовал в разных вариация пользу вегетарианства. Будда говорил о страданиях, о привязанностях, об их причинах, об их действии, о том почему их бывает трудно преодолеть, и каким путем от них все-таки можно освободиться.
Будда не говорил, что от одних страданий нужно избавляться прежде, чем от других. Будда не говорил, что он не будет учить человека пока тот не перестанет есть мясо, не отвергал учеников по причине того, что омраченности этих людей считал более омрачающими, чем омраченности других. Будда не отвергал убийц, не отвергал мясников, его сострадание распространялось на все чувствующие существа, на все случаи страданий. 

Вегетарианство не учит всему этому, вегетарианство только говорит - откажись от мяса, и обосновывает это ссылками на вырванные из контекста бесчисленные цитаты всевозможных более или менее известных людей.

Давай все-таки не путать вегетарианство и буддизм.
Если Вы придете в буддийский монастырь, хотя бы на несколько дней, там не будет мясной пищи, потому что монахи мясную пищу не едят. В некоторых традициях существуют исключения из этого правила, потому что монахи не стремятся к искоренению мясоедства, а стремятся к освобождению от страданий.

Давайте все-таки не придираться к мирянам-буддистам с собственными представлениями о том, кто чего достоин и кто кому что-то должен.

Никто не берет обеты за других. Каждый принимает обеты, которые считает, что способен держать.

----------


## Ygg

> И в мыслях этого не было. Вегетарианство опасно для здоровья и самой жизни человека в определенных случаях, это правда, которую должен знать каждый.


Не всё так просто. Надо признаться, не вчитывался внимательно в ученые материалы, которые тут публиковались, но точно знаю, что вопрос этот крайне неясный. Например, известный наш диетолог-практик Фалеев утверждает, что вегетарианцы в конечном счете получают тот же набор аминокислот, что и мясоеды - просто за счет того, что у них в кишечнике разводятся специальные микроорганизмы, которые перерабатывают элементы растительного происхождения. Так-то эти микробы у всех есть, но когда мясной пищи долго не поступает, они размножаются в страшных количествах и всё это дело компенсируют.

Кстати, интересный момент - на них крайне плохо воздействует сырой лук и чеснок, попросту убивает. Не с этим ли связан запрет на эти продукты у индуистов и буддистов? (Если положить все-таки, что в Индии буддисты вели образ жизни, более или менее близкий к вегетарианскому.)

----------


## Ygg

> Ygg, зачем так всё усложнять? 
> Я вот ем мясо. Чувствую себя для своего возраста неплохо. 
> До 90 лет дожить не собираюсь, тут бы до 60 дотянуть. 
> Убивать особо никого не убиваю.
> А грузить себе ум выдуманными страданиями выдуманных живых существ - это и есть путь к страданию, а наша задача идти по пути избавления себя от страданий, не правда ли?


Чужие страдания всегда выдуманные, не так ли?

----------


## Спокойный

> Чужие страдания всегда выдуманные, не так ли?


Абсолютно и безусловно так.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Конечно убийцы достойны сострадания и даже больше! Помните случай, когда Будда в одном из добуддовских воплощений будучи капитаном корабля сострадал потенциальному убийце? Помните, что он сделал из сострадания к нему?


Я помню еще и другие случаи.

----------


## Ygg

> Абсолютно и безусловно так.


Это вы услышите от ученого физиолога, который будет вас в следующей жизни вивисектировать, деловито поблескивая своим пенсне.

Потому что нарочитое самооглупление никуда, кроме как в мир животных, привести не может.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чужие страдания всегда выдуманные, не так ли?


Выдумано само разделение свои и чужие. Подверженность страданиям переменчива и потому выглядит индивидуальной, страдания же не разбирают, какие существа охватывать, а какие - нет.

----------


## Ygg

> Выдумано само разделение свои и чужие. Подверженность страданиям переменчива и потому выглядит индивидуальной, страдания же не разбирают, какие существа охватывать, а какие - нет.


И что же из этого следует в практическом смысле?

----------


## Спокойный

> Это вы услышите от ученого физиолога, который будет вас в следующей жизни вивисектировать, деловито поблескивая своим пенсне.


Просто фантазия.



> Потому что нарочитое самооглупление никуда, кроме как в мир животных, привести не может.


Это не самооглупление.  :Smilie:  Это результат некоторого понимания устройства нашей психики и механизма страдания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что же из этого следует в практическом смысле?


В практическом смысле это значит, что необходимо найти причины подверженности страданию и освободиться от них.

----------


## Ygg

> Просто фантазия.
> 
> Это не самооглупление.  Это результат некоторого понимания устройства нашей психики и механизма страдания.


Ну меня вы убедите, других участников обсуждения убедите, может быть даже себя. А кого вы собрались убеждать в следующем бардо, интересно?
Вы же не сможете взять с собой туда весь этот интеллектуальный сор.

----------


## Tiop

> Не всё так просто.


Это доказанный факт. Почитайте те исследования, которые приводились здесь. Например те, что находятся на сайте Минздрава США.




> наш диетолог-практик


Надеюсь, Вы не серьезно.

----------


## Татьяна

BTR, Вы так быстро и так много пишите, что я за Вами просто не успеваю!  :Smilie: 


> Татьяна, Вы можете не признавать никаких аргументов в пользу мясоедения, это Ваш выбор определенного типа непримиримости. И так же Ваш выбор, к чему из уст буддистов относиться с негодованием или с укором, к чему с безразличием, а к чему с одобрением.


Спасибо! Я тоже так считаю  :Smilie: 



> То о чем Вы говорите это относительная Бодхичитта. Однажды Вы откроете для себя Бодхичитту безотносительную, безусловную, безграничную. И Вы увидите, что причиной страданий являются привязанности живых существ, и что освободившись от неведения в собственных привязанностях все живые существа освобождаются так же и от страданий.


Надо понимать, Вы уже открыли для себя безусловную бодхичитту? И именно поэтому продолжаете способствовать убийствам животных ради собственного насыщения? Поздравляю!



> Представьте, что некто начнет упрекать Вас во множестве действий, и в бездействии доставляющих страдания другим чувствующим существам. Это будет аналог того, что Вы требуете от людей, не отказывающихся от мясоедения. Просто Вас будут упрекать и требовать от Вас отказаться от еды, потому что приготовление любой пищи связано со страданиями и мучениями бесчисленных существ. Будут требовать от Вас отказаться от дыхания.


Меня упрекают и так, и даже чаще, чем Вы думаете.  :Smilie:  Я прислушиваюсь. Когда-то я тоже, как и Вы ела мясо. Но я не знала тогда, какой ценой оно добывается. Я была невежей даже хуже, чем сейчас!  и просто не задумывалась на эту тему. Меня упрекнули и даже припозорили, честно говоря. Я задумалась и отказалась от такой пищи. Но не потому, что _упрекнули_, а потому, что _поняла_  всю преступность мясоедения.



> Ваш собственный опыт употребления в пищу только растительных продуктов не может заменить отсутствие опыта у всех других. Поэтому Вы можете делиться своим опытом, но не можете присвоить себе право требовать и судить. Ваш опыт может не подойти множеству людей. Вы не можете за других людей отказаться от привязанностей. Но не стоит из-за этого взращивать в себе нетерпимость к таким привязанностям только по причине того, что Вы им неподвержены.


 а я что делаю? Делюсь! Делюсь опытом. Поверьте, у меня нет цели взращивать в себе нетерпимость. Но проявлять ложную толерантность к убийцам не могу и не хочу.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Не спорю с вегетарианцами. Копаться в научной литературе и изучать какие аминокислоты усваиваются, а какие нет тоже считаю нецелесообразным. Я ем только мясо и, так как травой не наедаюсь. Это мой выбор. А мериться мнениями считаю бессмыссленным занятием.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну меня вы убедите, других участников обсуждения убедите, может быть даже себя. А кого вы собрались убеждать в следующем бардо, интересно?


Понятия не имею, я не фантазирую. А здесь и сейчас никакого бардо-шмардо не наблюдаю.



> Вы же не сможете взять с собой туда весь этот интеллектуальный сор.


Куда? В Вашу *фантазию* о неком бардо?

----------


## Ygg

> В практическом смысле это значит, что необходимо найти причины подверженности страданию и освободиться от них.


Звучит заманчиво. А как вы считаете, насколько трудна эта задача?

----------


## Татьяна

> Никто не берет обеты за других. Каждый принимает обеты, которые считает, что способен держать.


 Кто не может держать обеты возвращают и к ним вопросов нет. Я вот всё пытаюсь понять: как соотносится обет _практиковать на благо всех живых существ_ и убийство?

----------


## Аньезка

> Разве убийцы не достойны сострадания и помощи в освобождении от страданий, которые толкают их на эти самые убийства?
> 
> Если Вы не испытываете сострадания к убийцам и к мясникам, значит ли это, что так и нужно, что так - правильно?


Я назвала вещи своими именами.
Они - убийцы. 
Я им сострадаю в их следующей жизни, когда они перерождаются жертвами.

Что Вы пристаете ко мне в каждой вегетарианской теме? Посмотрите в свой ум.  :Smilie: 
Татьяну уже замучил...

----------


## Спокойный

> Кто не может держать обеты возвращаяют и к ним вопросов нет.


Извиняюсь за оффтопик, меня всегда смешило это расхождение в формулировках. Я всегда думал, что обеты *дают*, а не *берут*.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ygg

> Понятия не имею, я не фантазирую. А здесь и сейчас никакого бардо-шмардо не наблюдаю.
> Куда? В Вашу *фантазию* о неком бардо?


Как всё это типично. В поисках самооправдания эго формирует кокон, в котором и пребывает в комфорте, пока не _попросят_. А там уж ---

Самое забавное, что на создание защитного кокона и поддержание в целости и сохранности растущий организм тратит все свои силы, сколь бы много их ни было. Это, конечно, свободный выбор, колхоз - дело добровольное, но как-то неловко наблюдать за такой саморастратой.

А с другой стороны, что делать...

----------


## Аньезка

Ребят, не тратьте свое время на Спокойного. Он не буддист, и не мыслит нашими категориями.  :Smilie:  
Спог, написал бы уже себе в графе "традиция": не буддист. Зачем вводишь людей в заблуждение? :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> Это доказанный факт. Почитайте те исследования, которые приводились здесь. Например те, что находятся на сайте Минздрава США.
> Надеюсь, Вы не серьезно.


Не знаю, мне Фалеева хватает, он толковые вещи пишет.
По крайней мере, на практике действительно работает.
http://faleev.ru/

----------


## Татьяна

> Извиняюсь за оффтопик, меня всегда смешило это расхождение в формулировках. Я всегда думал, что обеты *дают*, а не *берут*.


 Вы можете и дальше так думать. Кто мешает?  :Smilie:  Попробую объяснить. Не правильно написала! Совсем вы меня запутали на ночь глядя... Здесь есть такой аспект присутствия Учителя. Если ученик не справился, то возвращаешь Учителю обет. А если нарушил и не сказал, то подставляешь его. Поэтому ты ему возвращаешь, а он дальше разруливает. Примерно так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Ygg, я просто по-возможности стараюсь видеть разницу между информацией, полученной извне и моим собственным опытом. Про бардо я читал в книжках, но сам не видел. То же касается и кармы, и сиддх, и прошлых жизней. Зато факт таков - если вообразить себе вселенское страдание, то оно и станет для тебя твоей же собственной личной реальностью.

----------


## Татьяна

> Ребят, не тратьте свое время на Спокойного. Он не буддист, и не мыслит нашими категориями.


 Небуддисты быстрей становятся вегетерианцами, у буддистов слишком омрачено сознание для этого  :Wink:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Небуддисты быстрей становятся вегетерианцами, у буддистов слишком омрачено сознание для этого


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы можете и дальше так думать. Кто мешает?  Попробую объяснить. Обет - это примерно обещание. Вот если Вы обещаете кому-то что-то, значит Вы даёте обещание. Так понятно?


Понятно. Я вообще-то так и думал.  :Smilie: 
А как быть тогда с тем, когда обет "берется"?  :Smilie:  Вон, Геше Тинлей отмочил в свое время - отдал Далай Ламе обратно  :Big Grin:  обет безбрачия.  :Big Grin:  Я вот про это.
Типа, брал попользоваться, спасибо, не понравилось.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ygg

> Ygg, я просто по-возможности стараюсь видеть разницу между информацией, полученной извне и моим собственным опытом. Про бардо я читал в книжках, но сам не видел. То же касается и кармы, и сиддх, и прошлых жизней. Зато факт таков - если вообразить себе вселенское страдание, то оно и станет для тебя твоей же собственной личной реальностью.


Уважаемый, вы не поверите, но любое существо опирается в первую очередь на опыт, который считает своим собственным. Причем чем существо глупее, тем крепче эта опора.
А кто немножко начал _интересоваться_, неизбежно приходит к такому вопросу: почему же это все, которые опираются на свой опыт и доверяют своему понимаю жизни, сперва страдают, а потом и вовсе умирают? Может быть, надо, напротив, как-то абстрагироваться?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я назвала вещи своими именами.
> Они - убийцы. 
> Я им сострадаю в их следующей жизни, когда они перерождаются жертвами.
> 
> Что Вы пристаете ко мне в каждой вегетарианской теме? Посмотрите в свой ум. 
> Татьяну уже замучил...


Разве в этой жизни убийцы не достойны сострадания?

Простите, я к Вам не пристаю, только отвечаю на Ваши сообщения. Так же как и на сообщения Татьяны. Каждый ответственнен за свои омрачения и за собственную реакцию на то, когда кто-то эти омрачения задевает. Вы вправе решать, раздражаться на мои к Вам вопросы, игнорировать их или относиться к ним с уважением и почтением.

----------


## Татьяна

Спокойный, я исправила пост. почитайте выше  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

BTR, а я была уверена, что это я Вам отвечаю, а не Вы мне!  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

*Tiop*, а Вы всем раздаёте благодарности за смайлик?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> почему же это все, которые опираются на свой опыт и доверяют своему понимаю жизни, сперва страдают, а потом и вовсе умирают?


А что, разве Первую Благородную кто-то уже отменил?  :Smilie: 



> Может быть, надо, напротив, как-то абстрагироваться?


От чего? Разве буддизм приводит к бессмертию?
Будда умер, вообще-то. И мы с Вами помрём.
Задача другая - научиться не страдать в течение этой жизни.  :Smilie: 

А про бардо Будда ничего не говорил.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кто не может держать обеты возвращают и к ним вопросов нет. Я вот всё пытаюсь понять: как соотносится обет _практиковать на благо всех живых существ_ и убийство?


Обет это практика осознавания действий и мотивов влекущих эти действия.
Убийство - это насильственное лишение другого существа жизни своим прямым действием или прямым содействием. 
Оттого, что Вы расширяете свое понимание слова "убийство" так же и на косвенное содействие и даже на бездействие вовсе не значит, что это же должны сделать все остальные. Вас пугает боль и смерть, поэтому для Вас несравнимы убийство и нетерпимость. Убийство Вас пугает, а нетерпимость - нет. Хотя именно нетерпимость и провоцирует насилие, омрачает ум и приводит к убийствам и даже войнам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, если для Вас общение со мной не несет пользы, не теряйте времени на дискуссию. Спасибо за то, что уделили свое внимание.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Звучит заманчиво. А как вы считаете, насколько трудна эта задача?


Ни трудна, ни легка. Если пытаться освободиться от личных страданий - эта задача невыполнима. Если пытаться обнаружить причины страданий общие для всех живых существ - эта задача посильна внимательному и усердному.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Татьяна, заклеймите позором Спокойного и прочих мясоедов в чате, который на главной странице форума  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

BTR, я Вас чем-то обидела? Извините, если что не так. Общаюсь с вами без малейшего желания обидеть. Я же смайлы ставлю. посмотрите внимательно  :Smilie:  и общение мне приносит пользу! честно-честно  :Smilie: 




> Обет это практика осознавания действий и мотивов влекущих эти действия.
> Убийство - это насильственное лишение другого существа жизни своим прямым действием или прямым содействием. 
> Оттого, что Вы расширяете свое понимание слова "убийство" так же и на косвенное содействие и даже на бездействие вовсе не значит, что это же должны сделать все остальные. Вас пугает боль и смерть, поэтому для Вас несравнимы убийство и нетерпимость. Убийство Вас пугает, а нетерпимость - нет. Хотя именно нетерпимость и провоцирует насилие, омрачает ум и приводит к убийствам и даже войнам.


Ну почему Вы за меня говорите? Меня не пугает боль и смерть сами по себе. А нетерпимость к убийце - святое дело. Скажите, вы смогли бы быть терпимым, если бы вашего близкого человека кто-то решил поставить в стойло и доить из неё молоко? А новорожденного ребёнка отправить на мясо? И просто потому, что он либо в неведении находится, либо боится анемии, а молоко женщины и мясо человеческого дитёныша помогает при анемии. Вы бы молились за этого неведующего?
для меня не разницы между убийством человека и животного.

----------


## Спокойный

> Ребят, не тратьте свое время на Спокойного. Он не буддист, и не мыслит нашими категориями.


Спасибо!!! Я именно к этому и стремился всю жизнь - не мыслить чьими-то категориями.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну почему Вы за меня говорите? Меня не пугает боль и смерть сами по себе. А нетерпимость к убийце - святое дело. Скажите, вы смогли бы быть терпимым, если бы вашего близкого человека кто-то решил поставить в стойло и доить из неё молоко? А новорожденного ребёнка отправить на мясо? И просто потому, что он либо в неведении находится, либо боится анемии, а молоко женщины и мясо человеческого дитёныша помогает при анемии. Вы бы молились за этого неведующего?


Я не считаю нетерпимость к убийце святым делом. И не пытаюсь накручивать свое воображение подобным образом. И тем более речь не идет о каких-то мольбах.
Сострадание к убийце - это значит ясное осознавание, какие именно омрачения этого существа влекут его действия по намеренному отнятию жизни. Сострадание к мучителю - это значит ясное осознавание, какие именно омрачения этого существа влекут его действия по намеренному причинению мучений другому существу.
Когда есть ясное осознавание омрачений, возможно и ясное осознавание способов помощи в освобождении от этих омрачений.
Я не говорю о том, что эти омрачения нужно разделять - именно такое разделение омрачений называется жалостью.
Сострадание - это знание причины страдания, а не того, в каких ощущениях это страдание выражается.

ЗЫ. Татьяна, я ничуть на Вас не обижался, Вам показалось  :Smilie:  Совершенно искренне попросил Вас не забывать о пользе этой дискуссии для Вас.

----------


## Ygg

> А что, разве Первую Благородную кто-то уже отменил?


Стало быть, с 1 БИ согласны? Хорошо, это существенно облегчает процедурку.




> От чего? Разве буддизм приводит к бессмертию?
> Будда умер, вообще-то. И мы с Вами помрём.


Не спешите, пожалуйста, не надо бежать впереди паровоза - это опасно. Мы говорили о том, на что следует опираться на жизненном пути - на собственный опыт или на что-либо иное. Обратите внимание: по умолчанию каждый опирается на свой опыт (в том числе - в процессе приобретения этого опыта, что не может не навести на соответствующие мысли, но об этом потом). Опираясь на опыт, существо пытается избежать страдания, обрести счастье и т.п. Здесь очень важен один момент: несмотря на то, что стремление к вечной жизни здесь прямо не фигурирует (по крайней мере, не всегда), стремление к счастью/избавлению от страданий носит любопытный характер - подспудно подразумевается, что счастье и избавление должно быть *окончательным*. Одно только понимание, что и это пройдет, способно обломать любой кайф и вернуть человека в страдание; чтобы этого не происходило, нужно забыться, то есть увеличить дозу повседневного яда. Опыт подсказывает нам, что это - помогает.

Итак, мы получаем, что действие с опорой на собственный опыт - это путь намеренного самоотравления. Согласны? Или нужно развернуть вывод?




> Задача другая - научиться не страдать в течение этой жизни.


Прекрасно! Каждое существо решает задачу "не страдать" всеми доступными ему способами. Если нагреть амебу с одной стороны, она поплывет в другую. Это, собственно, и есть то, чем мы заняты всю эту вечность. Пытаться избавиться от страданий в течение этой жизни. Первая Благородная Истина, с которой вы так любезно согласились.




> А про бардо Будда ничего не говорил.


К этому мы еще вернемся. Хотя бардо тут можно даже исключить, сущность в контексте разговора лишняя. Точно также безо всякого бардо академик Павлов перерождается лабораторной сукой. Потому что карма.

----------


## Татьяна

BTR, всё-таки мы с Вами о разном говорим. Сострадание к убийце это одно, а поощрение убийства коим является мясоедение - это другое. Это уже поощрение убийцы и соучастие. Вот так я считаю.




> Точно также безо всякого бардо академик Павлов перерождается лабораторной сукой. Потому что карма.


Стопудово! Эта сука живёт сейчас в переходе у м."Щукинская". Я с ней каждый день общаюсь. Жалеет, что так с собаками поступала в прежней жизни  :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> Точно также безо всякого бардо академик Павлов перерождается лабораторной сукой. Потому что карма.


А те люди, которых он спас своими исследованиями - не в счёт?

----------


## Ygg

> Ни трудна, ни легка. Если пытаться освободиться от личных страданий - эта задача невыполнима. Если пытаться обнаружить причины страданий общие для всех живых существ - эта задача посильна внимательному и усердному.


Полностью с вами согласен. А как вы считаете, насильственная смерть в юном возрасте, или тяжелое увечье, или мучительное хроническое заболевание способны осложнить выполнение задачи? И, с другой стороны, долгая жизнь и хорошее здоровье "при прочих равных" повышает шансы на успех?

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, всё-таки мы с Вами о разном говорим. Сострадание к убийце это одно, а поощрение убийства коим является мясоедение - это другое. Это уже поощрение убийцы и соучастие. Вот так я считаю.


Я и не говорю о поощрении мясоедства. Я говорю о понимании причин. И именно это и называю состраданием.

----------


## Спокойный

Ygg, жду продолжения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> А те люди, которых он спас своими исследованиями - не в счёт?


Они ему сахарку принесут тайком и за ушком почешут в перерывах между опытами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Полностью с вами согласен. А как вы считаете, насильственная смерть в юном возрасте, или тяжелое увечье, или мучительное хроническое заболевание способны осложнить выполнение задачи? И, с другой стороны, долгая жизнь и хорошее здоровье "при прочих равных" повышает шансы на успех?


То, что способно выполнить эту задачу не рождается и не умирает, не подвержено тяжелому увечью или хроническому заболеванию.

----------


## Спокойный

> Точно также безо всякого бардо академик Павлов перерождается лабораторной сукой. Потому что карма.


Эх, ну что ж Вы так. Вот ни дать ни взять - вегетарианец.  :Smilie:  Логика, логика, а потом бабах - и срыв на эмоции.  :Smilie: 
Но продолжения, тем не менее, жду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> А те люди, которых он спас своими исследованиями - не в счёт?


 О каком спасении идёт речь? Не о спасении ли утопающих на Волге? Своими исследованиями этот гад не спас никого. Максимум, что он сделал: просто типа доказал и показал существование условных рефлексов.

----------


## Ygg

> Эх, ну что ж Вы так. Вот ни дать ни взять - вегетарианец.  Логика, логика, а потом бабах - и срыв на эмоции. 
> Но продолжения, тем не менее, жду.


Какого продолжения? Здесь не театр одного актера - для продолжения беседы требуется, чтобы вы ознакомились с представленными тезисами и высказали если не аргументированные возражения, то хотя бы понимание.

----------


## Tiop

> Они ему сахарку принесут тайком и за ушком почешут в перерывах между опытами.


Т.е. опыты академика Павлова над животными, которые спасли от смерти тысячи людей, приведут к его перерождению собакой?

Сколько животных погибло в результате опытов Павлова?

Что-то здесь не так, не находите?

----------


## Спокойный

> Какого продолжения? Здесь не театр одного актера - для продолжения беседы требуется, чтобы вы ознакомились с представленными тезисами и высказали если не аргументированные возражения, то хотя бы понимание.


Да? Айн момент, ща сделаем!  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Какого продолжения? Здесь не театр одного актера - для продолжения беседы требуется, чтобы вы ознакомились с представленными тезисами и высказали если не аргументированные возражения, то хотя бы понимание.


Ну раз уж Вы взяли на себя роль учителя Спокойного, то извольте продолжать поучения. Нельзя же прекратить шефство на пол пути  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> Ну раз уж Вы взяли на себя роль учителя Спокойного, то извольте продолжать поучения. Нельзя же прекратить шефство на пол пути


 а Вы взяли на себя роль переводчика Спокойного или его референта?

----------


## Ygg

> Т.е. опыты академика Павлова над животными, которые спасли от смерти тысячи людей, приведут к его перерождению собакой?
> 
> Сколько животных погибло в результате опытов Павлова?
> 
> Что-то здесь не так, не находите?


Мотивация важнее формальных результатов, увы. Конечно, не обладая всеведением, трудно сказать наверняка, но насколько я могу судить, исследователями редко движет сострадание. Скорее - азарт познания, вызов всей Вселенной и т.д. Практические результаты - это скорее рационализация научной деятельности.

А если судить чисто механически, только по результатам, эдак много до чего можно договориться. Вот взять атомную бомбардировку Японии. Казалось бы, столько пользы это принесло всем - и Япония тут же вышла из войны (а то сопротивлялась бы до последнего самурая), и весь мир заранее узнал, Что Это Такое, никто не решился на атомную войну, слава Б-гу. Вот такие благие последствия, кроме шуток. А ведь все равно нехороший поступок - атомную бомбу на город сбрасывать, правильно?

----------


## Спокойный

> Стало быть, с 1 БИ согласны? Хорошо, это существенно облегчает процедурку.


Я, скорее, согласен с ними четырьмя вцелом, а не с одной первой.   :Smilie: 



> ...................
> Итак, мы получаем, что действие с опорой на собственный опыт - это путь намеренного самоотравления. Согласны? Или нужно развернуть вывод?


Соглашусь, т.к. не терпится увидеть, что Вы скажете дальше.

----------


## Ygg

> То, что способно выполнить эту задачу не рождается и не умирает, не подвержено тяжелому увечью или хроническому заболеванию.


Следовательно, от нас, которые умирают, подвержены тяжелым увечьям, хроническим заболеваниям, а также глупым и разрушительным поступкам, ничего не зависит?
То есть, следует ли отсюда, что в контексте Освобождения нам совершенно всё равно, что и как делать?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> а Вы взяли на себя роль переводчика Спокойного или его референта?


Тружусь на пол ставки, он мне потом пива поставит.

----------


## Ygg

> Я, скорее, согласен с ними четырьмя вцелом, а не с одной первой.  
> Соглашусь, т.к. не терпится увидеть, что Вы скажете дальше.


А дальше мне почти нечего сказать. Если человек не желает продолжать ректальное путешествие "с опорой на собственные силы", то единственное, что ему остается - опереться на что-то, находящееся заведомо вне его опыта. Ну, с четвертой БИ вы также согласились, так что ломиться в открытую дверь не буду.

Только один важный момент. Опора на Учение возможна лишь тогда, когда человек сознательно отказывается от личностной избирательности по отношению к Учению. Это очень просто. Если человек, исходя из своего личного понимания вещей, говорит - это я возьму, это я не возьму, в это я верю, в это я не верю, - это означает, что он продолжает отравлять себя теми же ядами, но уже в духовной обстановке. Направление движения не поменялось, а скорость, напротив, увеличилась - человек использует Учение как дрова в топке собственных омрачений.

Следовательно, выход один: принимать Учение целиком и полностью, забыв о себе. И как в таких обстоятельствах можно продолжать причинять грубые страдания другим живым существам, понять невозможно.

----------


## Буль

> плюс осознание того, что по моей вине не убивают никого!


Вы употребляете в пищу злаки, овощи ли фрукты? Если да - то у меня для Вас плохая новость: для того, чтобы Вы смогли это съесть овощеводы убивают для Вас миллионы жучков-гусениц. Уж не знаю как теперь Вы сможете с этим жить...  :Cool:

----------


## Спокойный

> выход один: принимать Учение целиком и полностью, забыв о себе.


Не советую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> но насколько я могу судить, исследователями редко движет сострадание.


Я могу понять, если Вы имеете в виду математика или физика, который действительно может быть полностью захвачен решением сложной абстрактной проблемы.

Но сложно представить, что И.П. Павлов резал животных не думая о цели этой деятельности, тем более что он имел медицинское образование и давал клятву Гиппократа.

:



> Столь мрачные ассоциации с "собакой Павлова" настолько устоялись, что милейший Иван Петрович почти единогласно вызывает у обывателей молчаливое осуждение. Однако не стоит путать бесцельное и изощренное издевательство над животными каких-нибудь подростков из рабочих кварталов с научными опытами, результаты которых спасли бесчисленное число жизней тех же самых обывателей.
> 
> Памятник собаке, который был поставлен по инициативе Павлова 5 августа 1935 г. (скульптор И. Беспалов).
> Памятник собаке, который был поставлен по инициативе Павлова 5 августа 1935 г. (скульптор И. Беспалов).
> 
> Лауреат Нобелевской премии 1904 г. академик Павлов не был первым. Собак резал еще "отец медицины" Гиппократ. Но в учебники попали именно знаменитые опыты Павлова по изучению условнорефлекторной деятельности, проиллюстрированные перерезанными пищеводами и фистулами, истекающими желудочным соком при свете красной лампочки. В результате академик получил славу великого ученого напополам с имиджем бессердечного садиста.
> 
> Обидно то, что среди его коллег именно Павлова трудно упрекнуть в бессердечности. К подопытным собакам он испытывал вполне естественную жалость, и делал все возможное, чтобы свести к минимуму их страдания. Не стоит забывать, что он не только перерезал животным разные органы, но и по возможности лечил их после этого. Одним словом, "сам ломаю — сам чиню". Многие его подопечные умерли вполне естественной смертью, при этом состарившиеся собаки не выбрасывались на улицу. Они жили у ученого на правах "пенсионеров" и получали заслуженный спецпаек.
> 
> И еще один интересный факт. Известно, что Павлов, настороженно относившийся к российским революциям, частенько подумывал об эмиграции. Но советское правительство, понимая его значимость для науки, сделало все, чтобы удержать ученого. В тяжелые годы войны и голода Павлову обеспечили все необходимые условия для работы, в том числе и паек для бесчисленной своры собак. Про это в 1918 году В. Ленин подписывает специальный декрет. А в 1924 г. его решение было закреплено постановлением Совнаркома "Об условиях, обеспечивающих научную работу академика И.П. Павлова и его сотрудников"


http://h.ua/story/22119/




> В январе 1904 г. Иван Петрович написал в ответ: «Когда я режу, разрушаю живое животное, я слышу в себе едкий упрек, что грубой, невежественной рукой ломаю невыразимо художественный механизм. Но это переношу в интересах истины, для пользы людям. А меня, мою вивисекционную деятельность предлагают поставить под чей-то постоянный контроль…. нет, это – не высокое и благородное чувство жалости к страданиям всего живого и чувствующего; это – одно из плохо замаскированных проявлений вечной вражды борьбы невежества против науки, тьмы против света». В альбоме с фотографиями физиологических подразделений, возглавлявшихся Павловым в ВМА и ИЭМе в 1904 г., представленном членам Нобелевского комитета Р.Тигерштедту и Ю.Юханссону, были фотографии подопытных собак во время опыта и на прогулке (рис. 5 – 7). Все они выглядят хорошо ухоженными и жизнерадостными, подтверждая этот фрагмент Нобелевской речи Ивана Петровича.


http://www.infran.ru/Samoilov-article.htm

----------


## Ygg

> Я могу понять, если Вы имеете в виду математика или физика, который действительно может быть полностью захвачен решением сложной абстрактной проблемы.
> 
> Но сложно представить, что И.П. Павлов резал животных не думая о цели этой деятельности, тем более что он имел медицинское образование и давал клятву Гиппократа.


Клятва Гиппократа как раз и нужна, чтобы люди не особо увлекались и вспоминали время от времени о практических задачах.  :Smilie:  
В любом случае, здесь противоречие неразрешимое. Если бы Павловым двигало сострадание, у него рука не поднялась бы на собаку. Понимаю еще, если бы стоял выбор между тем, кому жить, а кому умереть; но речь-то шла именно о фундаментальной науке, о чистом познании, из которого потом, как-то умозрительно, вытекает польза людям. В общем, ужасно всё это неубедительно. Да и приведенные цитаты подтверждают: доктор-смерть воспринимал животных как механизмы, в полном соответствии с прогрессивными воззрениями тех лет.

В общем, голосую за АдЪ.

----------


## Tiop

> В любом случае, здесь противоречие неразрешимое.


Почему тогда доктор-смерть, а не доктор-жизнь?

Вы противоречите сами себе.




> понимаю еще, если бы стоял выбор между тем, кому жить


Если бы не он, многие бы умерли.

----------


## Ygg

> Не советую.


Какие варианты?

----------


## Tiop

> Клятва Гиппократа


Вы о чём?

Клятва Гиппократа это "не навреди" (вкратце, конечно).

----------


## Спокойный

> В общем, голосую за АдЪ.


Ай, молодца!  :Smilie: 

А если он не верил в Ад?
Вы вот верите, и для Вас Ад есть, а он не верил, допустим?
Может тогда для него Ада и нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Какие варианты?


Критически оценивать, в т.ч. и себя.

----------


## Буль

> животные страдают ради того, чтобы кто-то кормил семью! *да гори эта семья в аду*, если для ее прокорма нужны такие жертвы.
> вот что я Вам скажу.ИМХО.


Вот это и видится мне общественно опасным!  :Mad:  




> Американка Джейд Сандерс и ее супруг Лемонт Томас - убежденные последователи веганства (крайне строгого вегетарианства).
> 
> Молодые родители кормили новорожденного малыша преимущественно соевым молоком и поили яблочным соком. Из-за плохого питания полуторамесячный ребенок, весивший 1600 граммов, *скончался*.
> 
> Верховный суд Атланты (штат Джорджия) семейную пару виновными в том, что они уморили голодом собственное дитя.
> 
> Адвокаты семейной пары построили защиту на утверждении, что родители, у которых умерший малыш был первенцем, пытались дать ему все самое лучшее, приучая к "здоровому образу жизни". Также защита заявила, Сандерс и Томас до последнего момента не осознавали, что ребенку что-то угрожает.
> 
> Однако обвинитель Майк Карлсон сказал присяжным в своей речи: "Они не поборники здорового образа жизни. Они - убийцы маленьких детей!"
> ...


 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Буль

> Эти имена тоже не нравятся? Сколько ещё я тут должен цитировать?


Более 50% от числа всех олимпийских чемпионов. И я со своим мясоедством буду посрамлён  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Чтобы прожить, а тем более в тепличных городских условиях и при грамотном составлении рациона - вегетарианской диеты более чем достаточно.


Но при этом мне приходится иметь постоянно полный и беспрерывно работающий желудок и кишечный тракт с соответствующей частотой испражнений!  :Mad:  Это нормально?  :Cool:

----------


## Ygg

> Критически оценивать, в т.ч. и себя.


И на какие же критерии при этом опираться?

----------


## Буль

> я работаю над этим: много чего ем со своего дачного участка(кабачки, огурцы, цукини, картошка, тыква, помидоры, различные ягоды, яблоки, айва, груши, сливы).


Надеюсь Вы не упустите работу над исключением из консервирования процесса пастеризации: ведь при этом гибнут миллионы микроорганизмов!  :EEK!:

----------


## Ygg

> Почему тогда доктор-смерть, а не доктор-жизнь?
> 
> Вы противоречите сами себе.
> 
> Если бы не он, многие бы умерли.


Я не уверен, что это можно назвать его заслугой. То есть в общечеловеческом-то смысле, конечно, да, но...

----------


## Спокойный

> Но при этом мне приходится иметь постоянно полный и беспрерывно работающий желудок и кишечный тракт с соответствующей частотой испражнений!  Это нормально?


Хочешь жить - умей вертеться.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> И на какие же критерии при этом опираться?


На бритву Оккама.

----------


## Tiop

А Вы поставьте на место умирающего меня, если бы моя жизнь что-то значила для Вас.

Если бы мне требовалось операция или лекарство, которое было получено на основе результатов опытов Павлова, то по моему излечению Вы бы считали заслугу Павлова в общечеловеческом, или в каком-то другом смысле?

----------


## Буль

> о Вас конкретно и тех мясоедах, которые на этом форуме себя позиционируют буддистами. бодхичитта и убийство несовместимы!


Я что-то пропустил? Кто признал BTR-a убийцей?  :EEK!:  

Конституция РФ Статья 49 п.1. 
Каждый обвиняемый в совершении преступления считается невиновным, пока его виновность не будет доказана в предусмотренном федеральным законом порядке и установлена вступившим в законную силу приговором суда.

----------


## Tiop

> Я не уверен, что это можно назвать его заслугой.


Почему спасение людей, для которого он проделывал опыты, и как сам пишет боролся с возникавшими эмоциями, нельзя считать его заслугой?

Из-за нескольких умерших животных?

----------


## Ygg

> На бритву Оккама.


Вот как раз, с чего началась наша беседа, обратите внимание. Редукционизм. Создание защитного кокона для эго.
Разве считать, что мир устроен именно так, как нам удобнее его воспринимать, и никак иначе - это разве не безосновательное допущение?

----------


## Буль

> Я не увиливаю. Я не хочу отвечать на ваши вопросы. Пытаюсь более менее деликатно Вам донести, что вообще это не вежливо задавать личные вопросы в общей ветке.


Ох уж эта пресловутая интернет-анонимность!  :Embarrassment:  Как много она вскормила обличителей социальных язв!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ersh

> мне важно, могут ли там расти деревья или почва слишком влажная для этого. 
> Надеюсь Вы не станете меня обвинять в том, что все леса, которые когда-либо были вырублены на Земле - это всё ради того, чтобы я изредка ела гречку или овсянку?



Вас никто не обвиняет. Просто прошу признать этот фвкт - ради того, чтобы Вы изредка ели гречку или овсянку, погибли животные.

----------


## Ygg

> Почему спасение людей, для которого он проделывал опыты, и как сам пишет боролся с возникавшими эмоциями, нельзя считать его заслугой?
> Из-за нескольких умерших животных?


Ровно по тем же соображениям, по которым человека, приказавшего сбросить ядерную бомбу на Хиросиму, нельзя назвать спасителем жизни на земле.

----------


## Буль

> сожалею, что люди, следующие за Буддой по Его пути, могут быть в тот же момент убийцами


Если Вам известны конкретные люди, совершившие убийство - советую Вам информировать об этом прокуратуру, если же нет - прошу Вас задуматься о последствиях клеветы на драгоценных буддистов!  :Mad:

----------


## Буль

> Аргументом в пользу мясоедения вообще не может быть ничего.


Приговор окончательный и обжалованию не подлежит?  :Wink:  

Но вот насколько легитимен субъект, выносящий такой приговор?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Спокойный

> Вот как раз, с чего началась наша беседа, обратите внимание. Редукционизм. Создание защитного кокона для эго.
> Разве считать, что мир устроен именно так, как нам удобнее его воспринимать, и никак иначе - это разве не безосновательное допущение?


По-моему, Вы перегибаете.
Я разве призывал к чему-то подобному?

----------


## Буль

> те, кто работает на бойнях вообще мрази.


Подход, полный буддийского "сострадания"...  :Mad:

----------


## Татьяна

> Вас никто не обвиняет. Просто прошу признать этот фвкт - ради того, чтобы Вы изредка ели гречку или овсянку, погибли животные.


  не надо меня просить признать то, чего не было и нет. я делаю всё от меня зависящее, чтобы не навредить кому-либо. а вы, в отличие от меня, поощряете убийства. да еще и оправдываетесь изо всех сил, ссылаясь на анемию и плохое пищеварение от веганской пищи...
*Бао*, Ваш цинизм не уместен. употребление в пищу сегментов мертвых тел несчастных растерзанных животных не делает вам чести и как человеку, и как буддисту. а глумление на эту тему тем более.

----------


## Татьяна

> Подход, полный буддийского "сострадания"...


 да, а что? аргументируйте, что я не сострадаю мразям, работающим на бойнях. я им сострадаю еще как! примерно могу себе представить их будущее...

----------


## Буль

> Конечно убийцы достойны сострадания и даже больше! Помните случай, когда Будда в одном из добуддовских воплощений будучи капитаном корабля сострадал потенциальному убийце? Помните, что он сделал из сострадания к нему?


Если честно то мне становится страшно от таких Ваших высказываний.. Я серьёзно.
Если можно - поясните лично для меня: это Ваше частное мнение или в Гелук так учат?  :Confused:

----------


## Татьяна

> Если Вам известны конкретные люди, совершившие убийство - советую Вам информировать об этом прокуратуру, если же нет - прошу Вас задуматься о последствиях клеветы на драгоценных буддистов!


 прокуратура не накажет за убийство животного, к сожалению. зато накажет собственная карма преступников, к счастью.

----------


## Татьяна

> Если честно то мне становится страшно от таких Ваших высказываний.. Я серьёзно.
> Если можно - поясните лично для меня: это Ваше частное мнение или в Гелук так учат?


 Что Вас пугает? Вы не знаете эту притчу?

----------


## Буль

> *Бао*, Ваш цинизм не уместен. употребление в пищу сегментов мертвых тел несчастных растерзанных животных не делает вам чести и как человеку, и как буддисту


Я не вижу в поедании фрагментов трупа животного ничего бесчестного. Если можете - поясните мне, пожалуйста, в чём я не прав.

----------


## Буль

> Что Вас пугает? Вы не знаете эту притчу?


Пугает высказывание Вами отношения к живым существам. В частности, желание их убить. Не будучи при этом буддой.

Если можно - поясните лично для меня: это Ваше частное мнение или в Гелук так учат?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> прокуратура не накажет за убийство животного, к сожалению. зато накажет собственная карма преступников, к счастью.


Карма наказывает? Прямо рок какойто. Аффтар пиши есще!

К счастью для кого?

----------


## Tiop

> Ровно по тем же соображениям, по которым человека, приказавшего сбросить ядерную бомбу на Хиросиму, нельзя назвать спасителем жизни на земле.


О спасении жизни на Земле тогда речи быть не могло, так как существовавшее ядерное оружие не могло ей даже серьезно повредить.

Это была акция устрашения, последствия её были просчитаны, так как до этого были взрывы на полигонах. Таким образом, этот человек всего лишь убийца.

Теперь вернемся к И.П. Павлову, благодаря которому, прямо или косвенно, были спасены миллионы жизней.  Почему это не является его заслугой?

----------


## Татьяна

> Я что-то пропустил? Кто признал BTR-a убийцей?


БТР совместно со своим дедом убили свинью, которого он называет Борькой. по всей видимости этот несчастный доверял ему и его деду и до последнего не верил, что они могут так с ним... Это всё равно, что убить друга.  Хотя для Вас, как я понимаю, живые существа делятся на тех, кто достоин жить и тех, кого можно истязать и уничтожать ради блага первых. 
Мы с Вами так недоговоримся ни до чего. Сама не понимаю, почему еще продолжаю вам отвечать. Вы ведь просто стебётесь. Но тема далеко не для сёба.
Интересно, если бы Вы мне рассказали истрию о том, как погиб кто-то из близких Вам людей, а я бы начала стебаться. Вы бы это приняли как, с пониманием? :Mad:

----------


## Татьяна

> Пугает высказывание Вами отношения к живым существам. В частности, желание их убить. Не будучи при этом буддой.
> 
> Если можно - поясните лично для меня: это Ваше частное мнение или в Гелук так учат?


Цитату приведите, где я конкретно говорю о своём желании кого-либо убить.

----------


## Буль

> прокуратура не накажет за убийство животного, к сожалению. зато накажет собственная карма преступников, к счастью.



_Так отпустите, вам же легче будет!
Ну чего возиться - раз жизнь осудит?_

Копирайт сами знаете кто  :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> Теперь вернемся к И.П. Павлову, благодаря которому, прямо или косвенно, были спасены миллионы жизней. Почему это не является его заслугой?


Почему он доктор-смерть, по-Вашему, а не доктор-жизнь?

Умерло в его опытах не очень много _животных_, а вот много _людей_ было _спасено_.

----------


## Татьяна

> Я не вижу в поедании фрагментов трупа животного ничего бесчестного. Если можете - поясните мне, пожалуйста, в чём я не прав.


А почему так ограниченно? Не в поедании, а в убийствах животных ради Вашего пропитания Вы не видите ничего бесчестного. Так и говорите, раз уж радеете за правду и истину.

----------


## Буль

> БТР совместно со своим дедом убили свинью, которого он называет Борькой. по всей видимости этот несчастный доверял ему и его деду и до последнего не верил, что они могут так с ним... Это всё равно, что убить друга.


А кто решил что это "всё равно, что убить друга"? Вы? На каком основании? Только на основании собственного мироощущения?

----------


## Буль

> А почему так ограниченно? Не в поедании, а в убийствах животных ради Вашего пропитания Вы не видите ничего бесчестного. Так и говорите, раз уж радеете за правду и истину.


Покажите мне хоть одного человека, кто убил животное ради моего пропитания. Тогда и поговорим.

----------


## Татьяна

> Карма наказывает? Прямо рок какойто. Аффтар пиши есще!
> 
> К счастью для кого?


 к счастью для всех.

----------


## Буль

> Цитату приведите, где я конкретно говорю о своём желании кого-либо убить.


Вот здесь http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=432

----------


## Татьяна

> А кто решил что это "всё равно, что убить друга"? Вы? На каком основании? Только на основании собственного мироощущения?


 на том основании, что этой бедной свинье даже имя было дано человеческое. наверное не просто так. а может это хобби у БТРа такое, давать имена свиньям, которых он убивает?

----------


## Ygg

> Почему он доктор-смерть, по-Вашему, а не доктор-жизнь?
> 
> Умерло в его опытах не очень много _животных_, а вот много людей было _спасено_.


А, я понял, в чем проблема. Вы, похоже, считаете, что убийство и спасение "равны по модулю". Для меня это выглядит довольно неожиданно.

----------


## Татьяна

> Покажите мне хоть одного человека, кто убил животное ради моего пропитания. Тогда и поговорим.


 вы наверное собираете куски мяса после крушений скотовозов? или после ураганов? не то, которое везут в магазины со скотобоен? если так, то конечно звиняйте! не права я, каюсь...

----------


## Буль

> на том основании, что этой бедной свинье даже имя было дано человеческое. наверное не просто так. а может это хобби у БТРа такое, давать имена свиньям, которых он убивает?


Может быть нужно узнать у BTR-a прежде, чем выносить вердикт?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> к счастью для всех.


Это свойственно всем вегетарианцам, возводить свое частное мнение в абсолют, что они не раз показывали на БФ.

----------


## Tiop

> А, я понял, в чем проблема. Вы, похоже, считаете, что убийство и спасение "равны по модулю". Для меня это выглядит довольно неожиданно.


Вы не очень понимаете, что жизнь животного и жизнь человека не "равны по модулю", по-моему. И даже не в буддизме это так.

----------


## Буль

> вы наверное собираете куски мяса после крушений скотовозов? или после ураганов? не то, которое везут в магазины со скотобоен? если так, то конечно звиняйте! не права я, каюсь...


Если Вам так уж интересно - я их беру с тарелки. Иногда со сковородки.
Ещё какие-то претензии ко мне есть?

----------


## Татьяна

> Вот здесь http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=432


Ну и что? 
_"Конечно убийцы достойны сострадания и даже больше! Помните случай, когда Будда в одном из добуддовских воплощений будучи капитаном корабля сострадал потенциальному убийце? Помните, что он сделал из сострадания к нему?"_
Где в этом посте слова, _в которых я конкретно говорю о моём желании_ кого-то убить??

----------


## Татьяна

> Если Вам так уж интересно - я их беру с тарелки. Иногда со сковородки.
> Ещё какие-то претензии ко мне есть?


 а на тарелку они с неба падают? 
Претенизии? да Вы что? Какие у меня к Вам могут быть претензии? Вы пишите - я отвечаю. Не более. я вас и в глаза то не видела никогда. Может Вы вообще робот... Не надо говорить то, чего нет.

----------


## Буль

> Где в этом посте слова, _в которых я конкретно говорю о моём желании_ кого-то убить??


Следуя Вашему же способу аргументации: а где я конкретно говорю о Ваших конкретных словах о желании кого-то убить?

----------


## Татьяна

> Может быть нужно узнать у BTR-a прежде, чем выносить вердикт?


 Если захотите, найдёте его постинг об этом, то есть он уже высказался ранее. знаете, слово "вердикт" здесь не уместно. и вообще оно мне слабо понятно, так как юридическая терминология для моего понимания сложна и чужда. была бы я судьёй или прокурором, тогда пожалуйста. А Вы, как я понимаю, юрист?

----------


## Буль

> а на тарелку они с неба падают?


Если Вам продолжает быть интересно - то мне их на тарелку кладёт жена.




> Претенизии? да Вы что? Какие у меня к Вам могут быть претензии?


Ну раз у Вас нет ко мне претензий, то тогда поясните, пожалуйста, почему в этом Вашем сообщении http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=522 Вы пишете что (цитата) "употребление в пищу сегментов мертвых тел несчастных растерзанных животных не делает вам чести". В чём, по Вашему мнению я бесчестен?

----------


## Татьяна

> Следуя Вашему же способу аргументации: а где я конкретно говорю о Ваших конкретных словах о желании кого-то убить?


*"Пугает высказывание Вами отношения к живым существам. В частности, желание их убить. Не будучи при этом буддой."*  О ком речь? Не обо мне? Ведь не можете Вы сказать о Будде "не будучи буддой". Другие лица здесь не задействованы.

----------


## Спокойный

> Если Вам продолжает быть интересно - то мне их на тарелку кладёт жена.


Гореть ей в аду.

----------


## Буль

> Если захотите, найдёте его постинг об этом, то есть он уже высказался ранее.


Захотел, но не нашёл постинг о том, что BTR характеризовал убийство свиньи как "убийство друга". Это отождествление осуществили именно Вы.




> знаете, слово "вердикт" здесь не уместно


Как бы Вы охарактеризовали Ваше утверждение: "Это всё равно, что убить друга" в контексте описываемого BTR-ом убийства свиньи?




> А Вы, как я понимаю, юрист?


Это одна из моих профессий

----------


## Буль

> Гореть ей в аду.


Почему?

----------


## Татьяна

> Если Вам продолжает быть интересно - то мне их на тарелку кладёт жена.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну раз у Вас нет ко мне претензий, то тогда поясните, пожалуйста, почему в этом Вашем сообщении http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=522 Вы пишете что (цитата) "употребление в пищу сегментов мертвых тел несчастных растерзанных животных не делает вам чести". В чём, по Вашему мнению я бесчестен?


"не делает Вам чести как человеку" в данном контексте - повод неуважать Вас, как человека.

----------


## Спокойный

> Почему?


Шутка.

----------


## Буль

> *"Пугает высказывание Вами отношения к живым существам. В частности, желание их убить. Не будучи при этом буддой."*  О ком речь? Не обо мне? Ведь не можете Вы сказать о Будде "не будучи буддой". Другие лица здесь не задействованы.


О Вас. О высказываемом Вами отношении. Но не намерении.

----------


## Tiop

В общем, проблема академика Павлова осталась нерешенной.

Более интересно, что если бы такие люди как Ygg и Татьяна имели бы возможность принимать ответственные решения, то чье-либо излечение, для которого понадобились бы лабораторные опыты (причём не обязательно со смертью животных) было бы невозможно. Это могло бы происходить в отдельно взятом временном промежутке, в котором была бы непосредственная связь между их решениями, чьей-то научной деятельностью, её прекращением, и непоправимым ущербом чьему-либо здоровью.

----------


## Буль

> "не делает Вам чести как человеку" в данном контексте - повод неуважать Вас, как человека.


Какой повод не уважать меня, как человека, Вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Татьяна

*"Если Вам продолжает быть интересно - то мне их на тарелку кладёт жена."*  которая берёт их тоже с тарелки...
Вы даже в своих доводах малодушничаете. почему не сказать честно и открыто: "я и моя семья покупаем в магазине или на рынке куски плоти животных, которых убивают на скотобойнях для того, чтобы мы пришли в магазин и купили это мясо, а затем приготовили его и съели. И едим мы эту пищу потому, что нам врачи прописали так питаться или просто нам нравится есть мясо, или мы так привыкли... и нам по барабану, что за этим стоят страдания и ужас смерти этих животных. главное, чтобы мы были сыты." лучше своиим словами скажите честно и открыто.

----------


## Буль

> Вы даже в своих доводах малодушничаете. почему не сказать честно и открыто: "я и моя семья покупаем в магазине или на рынке куски плоти животных, которых убивают на скотобойнях для того, чтобы мы пришли в магазин и купили это мясо, а затем приготовили его и съели. И едим мы эту пищу потому, что нам врачи прописали так питаться или просто нам нравится есть мясо, или мы так привыкли... и нам по барабану, что за этим стоят страдания и ужас смерти этих животных. главное, чтобы мы были сыты." лучше своиим словами скажите честно и открыто.


Я не могу так сказать потому что это будет неправдой.

----------


## Татьяна

> Какой повод не уважать меня, как человека, Вы имеете ввиду?


 читайте выше. там я подробно написала. а разбирать свои постинги по слогам и не собираюсь.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы даже в своих доводах малодушничаете. почему не сказать честно и открыто: "я и моя семья покупаем в магазине или на рынке куски плоти животных, которых убивают на скотобойнях для того, чтобы мы пришли в магазин и купили это мясо, а затем приготовили его и съели. И едим мы эту пищу потому, что нам врачи прописали так питаться или просто нам нравится есть мясо, или мы так привыкли... и нам по барабану, что за этим стоят страдания и ужас смерти этих животных. главное, чтобы мы были сыты." лучше своиим словами скажите честно и открыто.


А я подпишусь.

----------


## Буль

> читайте выше. там я подробно написала. а разбирать свои постинги по слогам и не собираюсь.


Выше Вы описали что не имеете ко мне никаких претензий, однако имеете какой-то повод не уважать меня как человека. Сам этот повод Вы нигде не описали, пояснив только то, что он "не делает мне чести".

Можете ли Вы пояснить свои высказывания или я могу считать Ваши реплики по отношению к себе безосновательными?

----------


## Татьяна

> Захотел, но не нашёл постинг о том, что BTR характеризовал убийство свиньи как "убийство друга". Это отождествление осуществили именно Вы. 
> Как бы Вы охарактеризовали Ваше утверждение: "Это всё равно, что убить друга" в контексте описываемого BTR-ом убийства свиньи?


Конечно! Вы меня вообще не понимаете...Отождествление моё, а БТР писал о только о том, как он убивал и как это было тяжело ведь Борька и все такое...
Я считаю, если свинье человек дал имя, то это не просто так.
а Вы так не считаете?




> Это одна из моих профессий


 Это заметно. Только мы не на юридическом форуме, если я не ошибаюсь. Я тоже владею профессиональной терминологией в рамках своей специальности, однако не употребляю ее здесь.

----------


## Татьяна

> Я не могу так сказать потому что это будет неправдой.


 а что тогда правда? напишите правду.

----------


## Буль

> Я считаю, если свинье человек дал имя, то это не просто так.
> а Вы так не считаете?


нет




> Это заметно. Только мы не на юридическом форуме, если я не ошибаюсь. Я тоже владею профессиональной терминалогией в рамках своей специальности, однако не употребляю ее здесь.


Это Ваше право.

----------


## Буль

> а что тогда правда? напишите правду.


Пишу правду:

*МНЕ НЕ ИЗВЕСТЕН НИ ОДИН СЛУЧАЙ УБИЙСТВА ЖИВОТНОГО РАДИ МОЕГО ПРОПИТАНИЯ*

Я уже писал об этом здесь

Повторить ещё раз?  :Mad:

----------


## Татьяна

> В общем, проблема академика Павлова осталась нерешенной.
> 
> Более интересно, что если бы такие люди как Ygg и Татьяна имели бы возможность принимать ответственные решения, то чье-либо излечение, для которого понадобились бы лабораторные опыты (причём не обязательно со смертью животных) было бы невозможно. Это могло бы происходить в отдельно взятом временном промежутке, в котором была бы непосредственная связь между их решениями, чьей-то научной деятельностью, её прекращением, и непоправимым ущербом чьему-либо здоровью.


 Цивилизованые люди в цивилизованных странах постепенно отказываются от опытов над животными. И только дикари ратуют за то, чтобы ради их сомнительного и вообще может быть даже невозможного излечения были бы убиты МИЛЛИОНЫ животных. 
сожалею, по лестнице эволюции Вы движетесь вниз... :Frown:

----------


## Татьяна

> Пишу правду:
> 
> *МНЕ НЕ ИЗВЕСТЕН НИ ОДИН СЛУЧАЙ УБИЙСТВА ЖИВОТНОГО РАДИ МОЕГО ПРОПИТАНИЯ*
> 
> Я уже писал об этом здесь
> 
> Повторить ещё раз?


ложь

----------


## Татьяна

> О Вас. О высказываемом Вами отношении. Но не намерении.


  о моём отношении к чему? Вы написали конкретно слово *"желание",* теперь оно стало отношением... может быть определитесь?

----------


## Толя

А чего не миллиарды убиты? Это даже круче Гитлера получится.

----------


## Буль

> сожалею, по лестнице эволюции Вы движетесь вниз...


А что такое "лестница эволюции" и куда она ведёт?  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> ложь


Поясните, пожалуйста, на каком основании Вы называете моё утверждение ложью? 

_На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации._

----------


## Толя

Кстати, кто приведет в пример животных, которые спаслись благодаря вашему лично веганству (или коллективному)? Или у вас все в высшей степени абстрактно?

----------


## Татьяна

> Выше Вы описали что не имеете ко мне никаких претензий, однако имеете какой-то повод не уважать меня как человека. Сам этот повод Вы нигде не описали, пояснив только то, что он "не делает мне чести".
> Можете ли Вы пояснить свои высказывания или я могу считать Ваши реплики по отношению к себе безосновательными?


Раз уж Вы так просите, пожалуйста: тот факт, что Вы употребляете в пищу плоть безмерно страдающих при жизни и жестоко убитых на скотобойнях животных, а также тот факт, что Вы прекрасно осведомлены о том, каким образом и какой ценой эта пища добывается - даёт мне основание неуважать Вас, как человека.

----------


## Tiop

> 25 августа 2005 года,
> 
> Британские общества по защите животных негодуют - ученые мужи поддержали проведение экспериментов с подопытными животными. Петицию, в которой говорится, что опыты над животными являются важной частью медицинских исследований, подписали более 500 ученых и врачей.






> Впервые декларация, подобная вчерашней, появилась пятнадцать лет назад. Тогда в поддержку опытов над животными высказалась Британская ассоциация по распространению научных знаний. На сей раз петицию составила британская Организация оборонных исследований (RDS), а подписали три нобелевских лауреата, 190 членов Королевского общества и Медицинского исследовательского института, а также 250 университетских профессоров. По словам Симона Фестинга, исполнительного директора RDS, подписи были собраны менее чем за месяц, что несказанно порадовало членов организации.


http://science.compulenta.ru/223879/

Видимо, все эти ученые мужи не согласны с этим:

"их сомнительного и вообще может быть даже невозможного излечения были бы убиты МИЛЛИОНЫ животных." 

О каких цивилизованных людях и странах речь, кстати?

Меня особо впечатлило:
"И только дикари ратуют за то, чтобы ради их сомнительного и вообще может быть даже невозможного излечения были бы убиты МИЛЛИОНЫ животных."

Это действительно что-то из ряда вон выходящее. Я сохраню это высказывание.

"ради их сомнительного и вообще может быть даже невозможного излечения"

Расскажите это больным, которыми переполнены московские городские больницы!!!

Какая Вы сострадательная!!!

----------


## Татьяна

> Кстати, кто мне покажет животных, которые спаслись благодаря вашему лично веганству (или коллективному)? Или у вас все в высшей степени абстрактно?


 Посмотрите в зеркало. Вы - одно из животных, которое спаслось благодаря моему лично веганству (или коллективному).

----------


## Толя

> Посмотрите в зеркало. Вы - одно из животных, которое спаслось благодаря моему лично веганству (или коллективному).


Меня пытались съесть года 4 назад две девчонки. Не думал, что это были Вы, Татьяна.

----------


## Буль

> о моём отношении к чему? Вы написали конкретно слово *"желание",* теперь оно стало отношением... может быть определитесь?


Определился. И даже написал уточняющее пояснение. Повторяю: слово "желание" было употреблено мною как синоним термина отношение.

----------


## Татьяна

> А чего не миллиарды убиты? Это даже круче Гитлера получится.


Для "особо одарённых" : животные ради опытов уничтожаются десятками миллионов ежегодно. Это официальная статистика. Приводить источники _для Вас_ я не собираюсь - не тот оппонент...

----------


## Татьяна

> Определился. И даже написал уточняющее пояснение. Повторяю: слово "желание" было употреблено мною как синоним термина отношение.


А не затруднит Вас сформулировать фразу заново?без употребления синонимов.  я по Вашей просьбе формулирую. Будьте  и Вы столь любезны.

----------


## Tiop

> чтобы ради их сомнительного и вообще может быть даже невозможного излечения были бы убиты МИЛЛИОНЫ животных.


Эта фраза фактически человеконенавистнический девиз. Автор не считает человека высшей ценностью или существом, достойным сострадания, все мысли автора сосредоточены на животных.

----------


## Татьяна

> Поясните, пожалуйста, на каком основании Вы называете моё утверждение ложью? 
> 
> _На форуме принято отвечать за свои слова и следить за точностью и корректностью своих высказываний и сообщаемой информации._


 не прикидывайтесь, пожалуйста. моё основание, при желании, Вы можете найти выше. а повторять одно и тоже я не стану.

----------


## Толя

> Для "особо одарённых" : животные ради опытов уничтожаются десятками миллионов ежегодно. Это официальная статистика. Приводить источники _для Вас_ я не собираюсь - не тот оппонент...


Я оппонент, только когда есть на что отвечать. Эмоциональными выпадами вы никого, кроме себя не дискредитируете.

----------


## Буль

> Раз уж Вы так просите, пожалуйста: тот факт, что Вы употребляете в пищу плоть безмерно страдающих при жизни и жестоко убитых на скотобойнях животных, а также тот факт, что Вы прекрасно осведомлены о том, каким образом и какой ценой эта пища добывается - даёт мне основание неуважать Вас, как человека.


Спасибо, теперь понятно. Я понял что Вы не уважаете меня лишь за то, что я имею представление как добывается пища и при этом употребляю её. Разрешите мне не уважать Вас за то же самое.

----------


## Буль

> А не затруднит Вас сформулировать фразу заново?без употребления синонимов.  я по Вашей просьбе формулирую. Будьте  и Вы столь любезны.


У меня нет желания быть любезным с человеком, не уважающим моё человеческое достоинство без достаточных, с моей точки зрения, оснований.

----------


## Татьяна

> Эта фраза фактически человеконенавистнический девиз. Автор не считает человека высшей ценностью, все мысли автора сосредоточены на животных.


да, автор не считает человека высшей ценностью, для автора нет разницы между животным и человеком, ибо человек и есть животное по сути своей. 
и все животные в понимании автора по определению имеют неотъемлимое право на жизнь, данное им природой с момента зачатия. и ни один двуногий выродок не имеет права отбирать жизнь у другого существа.
а опыты автор не считает оправданными, ибо людей, умирающих от неизлечимых болезней, с проведением опытов не только не стало меньше, но их число растёт год от года. - это во-первых, а во-вторых, те, кому нужны результаты исследований, пусть идут добровольцами к вивисятникам. 
ведь это ИМ нужны эти результаты, а не обезьянам, крысам и мышам.
Вот вам нужны эти опыты и их результаты? Вот и эксперементируйте со свои телом. Чего к мышам лезете?! :Mad:

----------


## Татьяна

> Я оппонент, только когда есть на что отвечать. Эмоциональными выпадами вы никого, кроме себя не дискредитируете.


 а я и не собираюсь кого-либо дискредетировать. Вы вступили в спор - значит Вы оппонент. сами, я Вас за уши не тянула..
да, я не считаю Вас оппонентом, достойным серьезных аргументов.

----------


## Толя

Я, кстати, вовсе не против вегетарианства. Но аргументация у вас, извиняюсь "дырявая". И заявленных проблем вы не решаете и не решите такими методами. О чем, кстати, и есть ваш пост, где вы говорите о том, что я - животное, которое выжило по причине вашей диеты. Это действительно так. С ферм никто живыми не выходит. Вот и все вашего вегантсво. Никого вы не спасаете. А кол-во забиваемого скота даже в нашей отсталой области увеличивают.

----------


## Татьяна

> У меня нет желания быть любезным с человеком, не уважающим моё человеческое достоинство без достаточных, с моей точки зрения, оснований.


 а у меня изначально не было желания с Вами дискутировать, и сейчас нет.  и тем не менее я Вам отвечала... исключительно из сострадания...
давайте на этом остановимся.

----------


## Татьяна

> Я, кстати, вовсе не против вегетарианства. Но аргументация у вас, извиняюсь "дырявая". И заявленных проблем вы не решаете и не решите такими методами. О чем, кстати, и есть ваш пост, где вы говорите о том, что я - животное, которое выжило по причине вашей диеты. Это действительно так. С ферм никто живыми не выходит. Вот и все вашего вегантсво. Никого вы не спасаете. А кол-во забиваемого скота даже в нашей отсталой области увеличивают.


_"О чем, кстати, и есть ваш пост, где вы говорите о том, что я - животное, которое выжило по причине вашей диеты. Это действительно так."_ - вот видите, Вам помогла!  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

я спасаю тем, что оказавшись от мяса, я перестала быть потребителем мясной индустрии и потворником убийств. таких, как я - сотни миллионов. вот и посчитайте, сколько животных могли бы быть убиты, если бы мы ели мясо!вот столько мы и спасли. только они - не скот, а живые существа...

----------


## Татьяна

> О каких цивилизованных людях и странах речь, кстати?


Не все люди, в том числе учёные, проживающие в цивилизованных странах, являются цивилизованными людьми.





> Это действительно что-то из ряда вон выходящее. Я сохраню это высказывание.


 рекомендую сделать татуировку!


"ради их сомнительного и вообще может быть даже невозможного излечения" да, сомнительного и невозможного! потому что онко- и СПИДо больных так и не научились лечить, не смотря на регулярное уничтожение животных. и ряды неизлечимо больных ширятся в той прогрессии, в какой истязаются  и уничтожаются животные.




> Расскажите это больным, которыми переполнены московские городские больницы!!!  
> Какая Вы сострадательная!!!


У меня и у любого другого человека, не зависимо от состояния здоровья или степени и тяжести заболевания, практически одинаковые шансы жить\умереть в любой миг. 
Вы знаете, сколько абсолютно здоровых людей погибло вот сейчас в этот момент? а сколько неизлечимо больных остались жить и могут прожить еще долго. и если таким больным рассказать правду об изуверствах над животными, уверена, многие из них откажутся от такой возможности выжить. у людей в этом состоянии мировоззрение меняется. я дважды пережила клиническую смерть, и знаю, о чём говорю.

----------


## Толя

Так вы себя спасли от участия в процессе, а не их. Тем, кто рождается на ферме или тем, кого сдают на бойню, поможет только покупка. То, что люди перестанут есть мясо шансов нет. Плюс остались молочные продукты (а молочное пр-во ничем не гуманнее, это просто то, что перед забоем), плюс промышленное овощеводство, выращивание зерна (а это куча дохлых мышей, насекомых, птиц и рыб), изделия из кожи, пластика, бензин, прокладыание дорог, получение древесины, услуги хирургов и врачей, которые тренировались и на лягушках в том числе и прочее и прочее, чем вы пользуетесь. Вы в лучшем случае непоследовательны. То есть, точно такой же "потворник убийств", но с идеей о собственном превосходстве над окружающими. Ваши же аргументы работают против вас самих. Мне просто странно, что вы во столько лет этого не замечаете и бросаетесь на людей, которых вы сами ничем не лучше, стоит только немного подумать.

----------


## Толя

> У меня и у любого другого человека, не зависимо от состояния здоровья или степени и тяжести заболевания, практически одинаковые шансы жить\умереть в любой миг.


Это на самом деле не так. Если бы все помирали одинаково, то медицина вообще не появилась бы. Общество слишком прагматично, чтобы допустить существование подобного бесполезного монстра. Кстати, если бы не прививки,  то непонятно, могли бы вы или я все это писать. Имхо вы слишком разошлись. Ученым все же виднее, чем последовательнице гелуг, что эффективно для медицины. Какая бы она не была, но продолжительность жизни в Европе сейчас бОльшая, чем в прошлые века. И медицина с ее опытами тут сыграла не последнюю роль. Тем более, что просто так, никто ставить "бесполезные" опыты не станет.

Люди в онкологии обычно плачут. Наверное потому, что у здоровых и у больных шансы умереть одинаковые. А они, глупые - расстраиваются. Совсем вас понесло.

----------


## Татьяна

_последовательнице гелуг_ - это как расценивать? а Вы не допускаете, Толя, что последовательница гелуг - сама учёный, занимающийся научными исследованиями? напрасно, Толя. Не стоит быть таким самоуверенным. и, кстати, работа моя напрямую связана с медициной, и даже офис находится на территории одного Научного Центра РАМН.
Толя, почитайте выше(стр.20-22), что я писала о молоке и почему я его не употребляю(как и молочные продукты). Будьте уверены, я не глупее Вас и прекрасно понимаю, что происходит в мире и как люди разрушают экосистему. Но я хотя бы что-то делаю. А что делаете Вы кроме рассуждений о несостоятельности моих аргументов? Я не ношу меха и кожу, шерсть и шёлк. Я не езжу на машине, а передвигаюсь на метро. по возможности хожу пешком(5-10 км. каждый день), в магазины хожу с многоразовой сумкой, а не с пластиковыми пакетами. бережно расходую воду. стараюсь жечь меньше эл-ва, например стираю не в машинке, а руками.   
собираю(ДА-ДА) жестяные банки и пластиковые бутылки по дороге с работы, за двуногими уродами, которым в падлу в урну их бросить, и отправляю их в специально предназанченные для этого аппараты.

----------


## Татьяна

> Люди в онкологии обычно плачут. Наверное потому, что у здоровых и у больных шансы умереть одинаковые. А они, глупые - расстраиваются. Совсем вас понесло.


 обычно в онкологии люди не знают своего настоящего диагноза. Если бы знали, то по другому распоряжались бы и своей жизнью, и по другому бы воспринимали всё, что с ними происходит.

В Европе продолжительность жизни и в прежние века могла быть весьма приличной при правильном образе жизни. Леонардо да Винчи, кстати вегетарианец, прожил долгую жизнь, более 80 лет!

----------


## Владов

> Довод в пользу чего?
> 
> 
> 
> Брэгг в возрасте 81 года умер в Южной береговой больнице Майями-Бич (штат Флорида) 7 декабря 1976 года. Свидетельство о смерти № 76-0846ll, подписано доктором медицины Seymour B. London


Довод в пользу того, что вегетарианец до глубокой старости способен вести активный образ жизни. И кстати, причиной смерти таки является сердечный приступ из-за несчастного случая при занятии серфингом. А насчет возраста, сие доподлинно никому неизвестно  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Следовательно, от нас, которые умирают, подвержены тяжелым увечьям, хроническим заболеваниям, а также глупым и разрушительным поступкам, ничего не зависит?
> То есть, следует ли отсюда, что в контексте Освобождения нам совершенно всё равно, что и как делать?


Что такое это "нас"? Что такое "мы"? Как возникает ощущение личности? Как формируется то, что узнается как подверженное смерти, тяжелым увечьям, хроническим заболеваниям?
Освобождение не предназначено *для* того, что воспринимается как личность, как "я". Освобождение предназначено *от* того комплекса привязанностей, снова и снова возрождающего ощущение "я", "моего".

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, при все Вашей добродетельности, Вы ожесточены по отношению к двуногим уродам. Вы пытаетесь за всеми прибраться и всем подать пример, но ничего не получится без материнской любви ко всем существам совершающим ошибки. Просто потому что Вы не поймете каким образом эти ошибки, проступки и преступления возникают снова и снова. Ваша неприязнь тоже имеет причиной неведение. Вы подвержены этой неприязни, Вы можете питать эту подверженность, можете ее искоренить. Нельзя заставить людей быть хорошими и заботливыми. Можно лишь обнаружить причины, которые заставляют людей быть жестокими и глупыми. А после того, как причины обнаружены, можно с материнской любовью, терпеливо, разъяснять эти причины. 
Когда идет дождь - мокнет вся земля. Глупо сидя в укрытии раздражаться по поводу того, что все кругом ходят мокрые. Глупо пытаться всех разместить в маленьком укрытии. И глупо для всех в одиночку пытаться построить большое. Разумно дать возможность людям находить укрытие и строить укрытие самостоятельно. Но для этого нужно признать причину, что мокрота связана с дождем и отсутствием укрытия от дождя. И еще для этого нужно не бояться выходить к другим людям под дождь из укрытия.

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, чем может помочь Ваше неуважительное, более того, презрительное отношение к людям, которые не придерживаются тех принципов, которые Вы считаете столь важными? Вы просто отталкиваете людей. При этом для Вас достаточно только повесить ярлык "убийца" на тех, кто Вам кажется не беспокоится о своих действиях, забывая о том, что нет ни одного живого существа, которое не было бы прямым или косвенным убийцей бесчисленных живых существ. Вы понимаете это? Вы тоже убийца бесчисленных живых существ. Вы пытаетесь спрятаться от этой неопровержимой истиной за относительным "я же стараюсь больше других!"
Даже Будды являются убийцами бесчисленных живых существ. Но Будды при этом не испытывают омерзения и неприязни к каким либо живым существам. 
Те, кто стремится стать Буддой - стараются обнаружить в себе корни неприязни и понимают, что именно эти корни и являются причиной равнодушия, жестокосердия, убийств и причинения мучений. И Вы упрекаете людей в том, что они недостойны называться буддистами. Подумайте, стоит ли Вам решать о достоинствах?

----------


## Буль

> я спасаю тем, что оказавшись от мяса, я перестала быть потребителем мясной индустрии и потворником убийств. таких, как я - сотни миллионов.


Цифра вызывает большие сомнения...




> вот и посчитайте, сколько животных могли бы быть убиты, если бы мы ели мясо!вот столько мы и спасли.


Интересно где сейчас эти "спасённые" хрюшки и коровки?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, при все Вашей добродетельности, Вы ожесточены по отношению к двуногим уродам. Вы пытаетесь за всеми прибраться и всем подать пример, но ничего не получится без материнской любви ко всем существам совершающим ошибки.


.
красиво излагаете... соглашусь с Вами лишь в одном: да, я имею жёсткую позицию по отношению к _двуногим уродам_. только не надо меня обвинять с том, что я таковыми считаю всех людей, как это делает недалёкий *Tiop*.
однако же если я не буду собирать мусор, и другие люди не будут этого делать, наша планета превратиться в сплошную помойку через несколько лет. Тихий океан уже умудрились засрать! Одно мусорное пятно из неразлагающихся пластиковых отходов в нём по своей площади превышает площадь  Европы, а второе площадь США! Проще всего сидеть у компа и философствовать о любви. что-то Вы не ходите по параллельной со мной улице и не собираете мусор... я это делаю не для того, чтобы подать кому-то пример. это бессмысленно пока сам человек не дойдет. мне ни чей пример в данном случае не был нужен. просто сердце обливается смотреть на это паскудство.
.



> Когда идет дождь - мокнет вся земля. Глупо сидя в укрытии раздражаться по поводу того, что все кругом ходят мокрые. Глупо пытаться всех разместить в маленьком укрытии. И глупо для всех в одиночку пытаться построить большое. Разумно дать возможность людям находить укрытие и строить укрытие самостоятельно. Но для этого нужно признать причину, что мокрота связана с дождем и отсутствием укрытия от дождя. И еще для этого нужно не бояться выходить к другим людям под дождь из укрытия.


Ваша метафора как раз иллюстрирует то, чем я по жизни занимаюсь - строю укрытия. а Вы стоя в стороне, признаёте причину мокроты и мне ещё советы даёте, что я не так строю... может сами тоже начнёте строить??

----------


## Буль

> Довод в пользу того, что вегетарианец до глубокой старости способен вести активный образ жизни.


А кто-то с этим спорил?




> И кстати, причиной смерти таки является сердечный приступ из-за несчастного случая при занятии серфингом.


Причина смерти несколько отличается от заявленного Вами ранее утопления не в пользу здорового организма у этого человека, не так ли?  :Wink:  




> А насчет возраста, сие доподлинно никому неизвестно


Признавая это не будем заявлять про его 93 года, ладно?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, те ли укрытия Вы строите? Укрытие от дождя это не крепость от людей под дождем. Не стоит так бояться мокроты, чтобы выталкивать из своего укрытия мокрых людей.

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, чем может помочь Ваше неуважительное, более того, презрительное отношение к людям, которые не придерживаются тех принципов, которые Вы считаете столь важными? Вы просто отталкиваете людей. При этом для Вас достаточно только повесить ярлык "убийца" на тех, кто Вам кажется не беспокоится о своих действиях, забывая о том, что нет ни одного живого существа, которое не было бы прямым или косвенным убийцей бесчисленных живых существ. Вы понимаете это? Вы тоже убийца бесчисленных живых существ. Вы пытаетесь спрятаться от этой неопровержимой истиной за относительным "я же стараюсь больше других!"
> Даже Будды являются убийцами бесчисленных живых существ. Но Будды при этом не испытывают омерзения и неприязни к каким либо живым существам. 
> Те, кто стремится стать Буддой - стараются обнаружить в себе корни неприязни и понимают, что именно эти корни и являются причиной равнодушия, жестокосердия, убийств и причинения мучений. И Вы упрекаете людей в том, что они недостойны называться буддистами. Подумайте, стоит ли Вам решать о достоинствах?


оставим моё мнимое презрение в стороне, как и то, что я пытаюсь спрятаться _от неопровержимой истины._
Внимайте, люди, как минимум Майтрейя вещает! (упала под стол)
БТР, вы же умный человек. Вы не выспались или утренний бекон на самооценку так воздействует?? Откуда Вам знать, что испытывают Будды?? И что испытываю я. Как Вы можете утверждать что Ваши слова - неопровержимая истина?

----------


## Huandi

Как показывает богатый опыт западных буддистов, бороться с внешним мусором значительно приятнее, чем с мусором в собственном уме.

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, те ли укрытия Вы строите? Укрытие от дождя это не крепость от людей под дождем. Не стоит так бояться мокроты, чтобы выталкивать из своего укрытия мокрых людей.


 а Вы хотя бы какие-то укрытия начнёте строить? или так и будете стоять в стороне и командовать?

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, Вы иронизируете. Это хороший признак.

----------


## Буль

> Проще всего сидеть у компа и философствовать о любви. что-то Вы не ходите по параллельной со мной улице и не собираете мусор...


Прямо таки уже становится интересными некоторые подробности:

Какая именно улица убираетсяВ какое конкретно время это происходитКакие количество мусора собираетсяИ каким экологичным способом он утилизируется

 :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> а Вы хотя бы какие-то укрытия начнёте строить? или так и будете стоять в стороне и командовать?


Татьяна, Вы так уверены, что все должны строить именно то, что строите Вы? Все остальное недостойно называться укрытием от дождя?  :Wink:

----------


## Владов

> А кто-то с этим спорил?


Показалось.




> Причина смерти несколько отличается от заявленного Вами ранее утопления не в пользу здорового организма у этого человека, не так ли?


Ключевое слово в описанной мною причине - несчастный случай.

----------


## Буль

> Ключевое слово в описанной мною причине - несчастный случай.


Вряд ли инфаркт можно назвать несчастным случаем...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Татьяна

> Как показывает богатый опыт западных буддистов, бороться с внешним мусором значительно приятнее, чем с мусором в собственном уме.


 как показывает мой _собственный богатый_ опыт, бороться с внешним мусором одинаково приятно, как и с внутренним.  попробуйте сами - это гораздо полезней и действенней, чем анализировать чужой опыт...

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, а Вам нравится обличать  :Smilie:  Давайте обличать Вас, чтобы Вы знали, какие чувства это вызывает, и хотите ли Вы вызывать именно эти чувства, общаясь с людьми? Вы и сейчас защищаетесь. Вы хотите сталкиваться с защитными реакциями людей? Если Вы не можете победить свою защитную реакцию, почему Вы думаете, что кто-то должен быть более умелый, чем Вы?

----------


## Владов

> Вряд ли инфаркт можно назвать несчастным случаем...


Вы всю статью в Вике прочитали? Человек занимался серфингом (будучи уже пожилым), с ним случился несчастный случай, как следствие - инфаркт. 
Хотел бы я посмотреть, как вы в 80 с лишним поплывете на доске в океан... :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, Вы так уверены, что все должны строить именно то, что строите Вы? Все остальное недостойно называться укрытием от дождя?


БТР, ну Вы или читайте, то что я пишу, или закончим на этом.
*"а Вы хотя бы какие-то укрытия начнёте строить? или так и будете стоять в стороне и командовать?"* - где Вы видите слова о том, что все должны строить именно то, что строю я???  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Huandi

Анализ чужого опыта дает очень много. Например, глядя на типичное поведение практикующих некоторые вещи, можно для себя решить, стоит или нет этим заниматься самому.

----------


## Татьяна

> Анализ чужого опыта дает очень много. Например, глядя на типичное поведение практикующих некоторые вещи, можно для себя решить, стоит или нет этим заниматься самому.


 а собственный опыт дает значительно больше. поэтому в данном случае Ваши слова о чужом опыте и мои о моём собственном - небо и земля. о чём речь вообще?

----------


## Huandi

Анализ чужих поступков это тоже мой собственный опыт - я воспринимаю других и я анализирую. И весьма полезный опыт. Зачем же учиться только на своих ошибках?

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, ну Вы или читайте, то что я пишу, или закончим на этом.
> *"а Вы хотя бы какие-то укрытия начнёте строить? или так и будете стоять в стороне и командовать?"* - где Вы видите слова о том, что все должны строить именно то, что строю я???


Это правильно, что Вы сконфузились. Вы просто не хотите замечать, что укрытия "хоть какие-то" по вашему выражению строят все. Вы не замечаете, что от дождя достаточно зонта, Вы боретесь со всей сыростью вместе взятой. Более того, какое-то время быть под дождем вовсе не значит, что укрытия нет. Ваше укрытие тоже здорово протекает, просто Вы не хотите этого замечать. Более того, если не будет сырости, Ваша миссия потеряет свою ценность. 
Зато у Вашего укрытия крепкие стены и хорошие вышибалы: за километр не подпускают мокрых и противных людишек.
Татьяна, Вы сами выбираете стиль общения, нападая на людей, обвиняя их и обличая. Вам не нравится реакция? Меняйте свое поведение. Впрочем можете и обижаться, полагая, что причина в других. Если беседа не полезна для Вас мы можем ее закончить в любое удобное для Вас время.

----------


## Буль

> Вы всю статью в Вике прочитали? Человек занимался серфингом (будучи уже пожилым), с ним случился несчастный случай, как следствие - инфаркт. 
> Хотел бы я посмотреть, как вы в 80 с лишним поплывете на доске в океан...


А если я не имею такого желания - то что это докажет?

----------


## Татьяна

> Анализ чужих поступков это тоже мой собственный опыт - я воспринимаю других и я анализирую. И весьма полезный опыт. Зачем же учиться только на своих ошибках?


 я говорю не об ошибках, а об ОПЫТЕ. Вы разницу не понимаете? не имея опыта _вообще_ в каком либо деле, как можно оспаривать точку зрения того, кто этот опыт в этом деле имеет? :Confused:  я в шоке от вас если честно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> я говорю не об ошибках, а об ОПЫТЕ. Вы разницу не понимаете? не имея опыта _вообще_ в каком либо деле, как можно оспаривать точку зрения того, кто этот опыт в этом деле имеет? я в шоке от вас если честно.


Татьяна, теперь Вы в шоке. А кто несколько сообщений назад иронизировал насчет безграничной бодхичитты? У Вас нет этого опыта, зачем же Вы оспариваете?

----------


## Huandi

> я говорю не об ошибках, а об ОПЫТЕ. Вы разницу не понимаете? не имея опыта _вообще_ в каком либо деле, как можно оспаривать точку зрения того, кто этот опыт в этом деле имеет? я в шоке от вас если честно.


Вот у меня нет опыта употребления наркотиков. Но имея опыт наблюдения последствий их приема, я пришел к выводу не принимать их самому. Мне совершенно не нужен для этого опыт личного приема подобных средств. Точно так же и с прочим. А вот если я вижу, что некие практики делают людей более уравновешенными, более умными, и т.п., то меня они начинают интересовать, и уже возникает желание попробовать самому.

----------


## Владов

> А если я не имею такого желания - то что это докажет?


Не иметь желания и не иметь возможности (вследствие различных причин, связанных с неправильным образом жизни) - это, как говорят в Одессе, две большие разницы.  :Wink:

----------


## Татьяна

> Это правильно, что Вы сконфузились. Вы просто не хотите замечать, что укрытия "хоть какие-то" по вашему выражению строят все. Вы не замечаете, что от дождя достаточно зонта, Вы боретесь со всей сыростью вместе взятой. Более того, какое-то время быть под дождем вовсе не значит, что укрытия нет. Ваше укрытие тоже здорово протекает, просто Вы не хотите этого замечать. Более того, если не будет сырости, Ваша миссия потеряет свою ценность. 
> Зато у Вашего укрытия крепкие стены и хорошие вышибалы: за километр не подпускают мокрых и противных людишек.
> Татьяна, Вы сами выбираете стиль общения, нападая на людей, обвиняя их и обличая. Вам не нравится реакция? Меняйте свое поведение. Впрочем можете и обижаться, полагая, что причина в других. Если беседа не полезна для Вас мы можем ее закончить в любое удобное для Вас время.


я вовсе не сконфузилась. Вы о чём? мне не нравится, что Вы придумываете и додумываете в моих словах то, чего там и близко нет. я выражаюсь не витиевато, а достаточно ясно и прямолинейно, в отличие от Вас и меня не так уж сложно понять. а Ваша позиция такова: покруче ввинтить метафору и посмотреть, какое впечатление она производит. Прав один из участников БФ, сказав: БТР просто любит писать...  :Frown:

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, теперь Вы в шоке. А кто несколько сообщений назад иронизировал насчет безграничной бодхичитты? У Вас нет этого опыта, зачем же Вы оспариваете?


БТР, Вы прикидываетесь или действительно перестали что либо понимать?

----------


## Татьяна

> Вот у меня нет опыта употребления наркотиков. Но имея опыт наблюдения последствий их приема, я пришел к выводу не принимать их самому. Мне совершенно не нужен для этого опыт личного приема подобных средств. Точно так же и с прочим. А вот если я вижу, что некие практики делают людей более уравновешенными, более умными, и т.п., то меня они начинают интересовать, и уже возникает желание попробовать самому.


пример неадекватен.  хотели сумничать - не получилось. лучше вообще в таком случае замолчать, чем городить огород  :Cool:

----------


## Huandi

Вот как раз многие вегетарианцы ведут себя крайне неадекватно в эмоциональном плане. Напоминают чем-то... Адольфа Гитлера...

----------


## Won Soeng

Татьяна, не вижу ничего непонятного. Раз беседа Вам не приносит пользы, давайте закончим на этом.

----------


## Татьяна

> Вот как раз многие вегетарианцы ведут себя крайне неадекватно в эмоциональном плане. Напоминают чем-то... Адольфа Гитлера...


А при чём здесь теперь абстрактные "многие вегетарианцы", которые ведут себя неадекватно?! К нашему с Вами конкретному разговору об опыте западных буддистов, опыте моём и полнейшем отсутствии опыта Вашего в вопросах приятности уборки мусора внешнего и внутреннего?
На лицо неадекватность не многих вегетарианцев, а одного мясоеда, который не напоминает ни Адольфа Гитлера, ни Скруджа Мак Дака  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

Гадкое чувство ветка оставила. Как-будто ввязался в бесмысленный спор с напёрсточниками. Хочется помыться и забыть.

----------


## Huandi

Татьяна, занимаясь пропагандой некоего вида деятельности, Вам стоит подумать прежде всего о собственном имидже. Захотят ли люди быть такими как Вы, занимаясь тем, чем занимаетесь Вы? Я писал именно об этом.

----------


## Владов

Человек занимается делом. А вы - имиджем???

----------


## Won Soeng

Чтобы не было гадкого чувства не стоит гадить и не стоит вынуждать гадить других. Довольно простой урок. Сколько раз еще нужно нарваться, чтобы понять, что причина гадкого чувства в собственном неправильном поведении?

----------


## Tiop

> Не все люди, в том числе учёные, проживающие в цивилизованных странах, являются цивилизованными людьми.


Хм.




> потому что онко- и СПИДо больных так и не научились лечить, не смотря на регулярное уничтожение животных. и ряды неизлечимо больных ширятся в той прогрессии, в какой истязаются и уничтожаются животные.


Почему не научились, в этой области сделано очень много, есть отдельные перспективные методики. Были разработаны лекарства, которые позволяют как часто говорят - неопределенно долго поддерживать жизнь ВИЧ-инфицированных, болезни, от которых умирали ещё в середине 20-го века теперь не считаются опасными. Лечение рака на ранних стадиях (здесь ещё развитие диагностики) позволяет часто полностью его победить. 




> У меня и у любого другого человека, не зависимо от состояния здоровья или степени и тяжести заболевания, практически одинаковые шансы жить\умереть в любой миг. Вы знаете, сколько абсолютно здоровых людей погибло вот сейчас в этот момент?


По статистике в причинах смертности первыми пунктом идут сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Именно от них умирает большинство людей. 

Т.е. вы сказали совершенную ерунду.




> сколько неизлечимо больных остались жить и могут прожить еще долго. и если таким больным рассказать правду об изуверствах над животными, уверена, многие из них откажутся от такой возможности выжить. у людей в этом состоянии мировоззрение меняется. я дважды пережила клиническую смерть, и знаю, о чём говорю.


И Вы не рады, что они могут прожить ещё долго? Это огромное количество,  десятки миллионов человек!! 

Какую такую "правду" рассказать? Об опытах над животными для их спасения?  Откажутся от жизни и надежды на выздоровление!!!???

Кошмар!!! Ужас!!!

Так легко могущих пожертвовать жизнями миллионов людей надо ещё поискать. (хотя - не надо).




> да, автор не считает человека высшей ценностью, для автора нет разницы между животным и человеком, ибо человек и есть животное по сути своей и все животные в понимании автора по определению имеют неотъемлимое право на жизнь, данное им природой с момента зачатия. и ни один двуногий выродок не имеет права отбирать жизнь у другого существа.


.

Если разницы между человеком и животным нет, то почему я не слышал об организациях по защите животных, организованных животными?




> а опыты автор не считает оправданными, ибо людей, умирающих от неизлечимых болезней,


Сходите в отделение онкологии, реаниматологии, кардиохирургии,  и там расскажите это "видение".

Пообщайтесь с людьми, которых обрекли бы на смерть.

Так вот:

Чего к людям лезете!?

Руки прочь от людей, людоед!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот как раз многие вегетарианцы ведут себя крайне неадекватно в эмоциональном плане. Напоминают чем-то... Адольфа Гитлера...


А все потому, что чего-то им нехватает. Они все такие изможденные. Наверное шашлычок по ночам снится  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Одно дело тихо делать свои дела, а другое - рекламировать эти дела и вовлекать в них других людей. Сообщения на форуме в припадочном стиле, по сути, есть антиреклама вегетарианства. К счастью, на форуме есть и нормальные люди не употребляющие мясо.

----------


## Владов

> А все потому, что чего-то им нехватает. Они все такие изможденные. Наверное шашлычок по ночам снится


Уж лучше пусть снится шашлычок, чем баранчик с перерезанным горлом.

----------


## Буль

> Человек занимается делом. А вы - имиджем???


Если честно - как раз этого я и не заметил...  :Cool:

----------


## Gaza

BTR, Вы вообще от своих бесконечных проповедей отдыхаете когда-нибудь? Сколько часов Вы спите?

Вы на форуме, наверное абсолютный чемпион по количеству и длине постов. Вы работаете где-нибудь?

----------


## Ygg

> Вы не очень понимаете, что жизнь животного и жизнь человека не "равны по модулю", по-моему. И даже не в буддизме это так.


Не важно. Вы, как я вижу, применяете арифметический подход (вроде как одно убийство = одно спасение, а коэффициент к собаке и к человеку можно выбирать какой угодно, не суть). Это совершенно неверно. Убийство и спасение - действия, лежащие в различных плоскостях и приносящие, соответственно, различные, не накладывающиеся друг на друга результаты. Здесь нельзя просто вектора сложить и получить адекватный результат.

Так, грубо говоря, за убийство, отягощенное нарочитым пренебрежением страданием подопытного, человек отправляет себя в АдЪ. А за спасение других людей получает долгую жизнь и крепкое здоровье. В аду, естественно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Если разницы между человеком и животным нет, то почему я не слышал об организациях по защите животных, организованных животными?


Или почему во время голодов кормят не животных, а детей?

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна, занимаясь пропагандой некоего вида деятельности, Вам стоит подумать прежде всего о собственном имидже. Захотят ли люди быть такими как Вы, занимаясь тем, чем занимаетесь Вы? Я писал именно об этом.


в чём проявлена пропаганда и конкретно какого вида деятельности? и с чего Вы взяли, что мнение абстрактных людей о моём имидже имеет для меня какое-либо значение? а писали Вы _не именно об этом_, а о чужом опыте, не имеющим к Вам никакого, даже косвенного отношения!  
Вы мне посмели дать совет, о чём мне стоит думать, а я просила у Вас совета? 
Знаете, вы неожиданно для себя самого пукнули, чем привлекли к себе внимание и вместо того, чтобы отойти в сторонку, вы продолжаете это делать и при этом кричать, что другим надо это делать не так громко.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, Вы вообще от своих бесконечных проповедей отдыхаете когда-нибудь? Сколько часов Вы спите?


Спасибо за Ваше беспокойство о моем здоровье, не взирая на иронию. Я верно понимаю, что Вам не понравилось предложение взять на себя ответственность за собственные чувства?

----------


## Ygg

> Что такое это "нас"? Что такое "мы"? Как возникает ощущение личности? Как формируется то, что узнается как подверженное смерти, тяжелым увечьям, хроническим заболеваниям?
> Освобождение не предназначено *для* того, что воспринимается как личность, как "я". Освобождение предназначено *от* того комплекса привязанностей, снова и снова возрождающего ощущение "я", "моего".


Хорошо. Перефразирую. Следует ли из вашего подхода, что тот комплекс привязанностей, снова и снова порождающий ощущение "я", может делать что ему заблагорассудится, и ни на чьем Освобождении это никак не отразится?

----------


## Tiop

> А за спасение других людей получает долгую жизнь и крепкое здоровье.


За спасение жизни с точки зрения буддизма человек приобретает большую заслугу, создает условия для благоприятных перерождений.

А результат убийства животного и результат убийства человека с точки зрения буддизма различен.




> Убийство и спасение - действия, лежащие в различных плоскостях и приносящие, соответственно, различные, не накладывающиеся друг на друга результаты.


Вы здесь , похоже, заблуждаетесь, где Вы это прочитали?

----------


## Huandi

> и с чего Вы взяли, что мнение абстрактных людей о моём имидже имеет для меня какое-либо значение?


Танюша, просто успокойтесь, это искренний совет. И пишите в более уравношенном стиле.

----------


## Ygg

> За спасение жизни с точки зрения буддизма человек приобретает большую заслугу, создает условия для благоприятных перерождений.
> 
> А результат убийства животного и результат убийства человека с точки зрения буддизма различен.


Скажите, пожалуйста, чем человек принципиально отличается от других животных? С точки зрения буддизма - тем, что может практиковать Дхарму. Это, конечно, очень важно. Но это скорее техническое отличие, причем, как мы сами понимаем, далеко не всегда актуализованное - миллиарды людей заведомо никогда не будут ничего практиковать. И что тогда?..




> Вы здесь , похоже, заблуждаетесь, где Вы это прочитали?


Это и читать нигде не надо, это само собой подразумевается, по умолчанию. Вот если кто-то полагает, что результаты совершенно разных действий можно выравнивать по правилам арифметики, это надо обосновать. Ибо звучит как бред.

----------


## Татьяна

*Tiop* , мало того, что вы недалёкий невежественный человек, так еще и бравируете своей непроходимой тупостью. на такого тратить время - дело неблагодарное. потрудитесь мои постинги впредь не комментировать, я Вам не отвечу.
а БТРов похоже на БФ несколько и работают они в три смены, чтобы не прерывать процесс мегапостирования  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо. Перефразирую. Следует ли из вашего подхода, что тот комплекс привязанностей, снова и снова порождающий ощущение "я", может делать что ему заблагорассудится, и ни на чьем Освобождении это никак не отразится?


Верно. "Я" не способно освободиться от себя самого и не способно никак повлиять на освобождение. "Я" лишь способно катиться по кармической колее, полагая, что оставляет какой-то новый след.

----------


## Татьяна

> Танюша, просто успокойтесь, это искренний совет. И пишите в более уравношенном стиле.


 незнакомец, я же Вам уже ответила: МНЕ НЕ НАДО ДАВАТЬ СОВЕТОВ. Я В ВАШИХ СОВЕТАХ НЕ НУЖДАЮСЬ.
Я НЕ НУЖДАЮСЬ В ВАШИХ СОВЕТАХ, ПОЭТОМУ УВОЛЬТЕ МЕНЯ ОТ НИХ.

----------


## Tiop

> Это, конечно, очень важно.


Т.е. человеческая жизнь не равнозначна жизни животного? Значит он принципиально отличается от животных? Значит он родился в другой локе, и этому есть соответственные причины?




> как мы сами понимаем, далеко не всегда актуализованное


Забавно, Вы здесь прибегаете к тому самому "арифметизму", в котором меня обвиняете. Которого я не нахожу в своих тезисах.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Скажите, пожалуйста, чем человек принципиально отличается от других животных?


С научной точки зрения, человек обладает сознанием, животное нет. С буддийской точки зрения, человек имеет возможность к освобождению от сансары, животное нет. Жизнь одного человека даже самого плохого, имхо ценнее жизни миллионов животных. А Вы пытаетесь нам доказать тождественность человека и животного?

----------


## Tiop

> что вы недалёкий невежественный человек





> У меня и у любого другого человека, не зависимо от состояния здоровья или степени и тяжести заболевания, практически одинаковые шансы жить\умереть в любой миг. Вы знаете, сколько абсолютно здоровых людей погибло вот сейчас в этот момент?





> По статистике в причинах смертности первыми пунктом идут сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Именно от них умирает большинство людей.





> потому что онко- и СПИДо больных так и не научились лечить, не смотря на регулярное уничтожение животных. и ряды неизлечимо больных ширятся в той прогрессии, в какой истязаются и уничтожаются животные.





> Почему не научились, в этой области сделано очень много, есть отдельные перспективные методики. Были разработаны лекарства, которые позволяют как часто говорят - неопределенно долго поддерживать жизнь ВИЧ-инфицированных, болезни, от которых умирали ещё в середине 20-го века теперь не считаются опасными. Лечение рака на ранних стадиях (здесь ещё развитие диагностики) позволяет часто полностью его победить.


(это к вопросу о скудоумии и невежестве)

----------


## Tiop

> так еще и бравируете своей непроходимой тупостью


Руки прочь от человека, людоед!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ygg

> Верно. "Я" не способно освободиться от себя самого и не способно никак повлиять на освобождение. "Я" лишь способно катиться по кармической колее, полагая, что оставляет какой-то новый след.


QED.
Ересь нигилизма vulgaris.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Татьяна
Размер и сложность развития животного для вас играют роль? Т.е. Собака и муравей для вас одинаково ценны? Если это так, то какой ужас, лечась антибиотиками например мы убиваем миллиарды бактерий, а это живые существа, правда паразитические, но если любить животных, так всех без разделения на плохих и хороших.

----------


## Won Soeng

> QED.
> Ересь нигилизма vulgaris.


Обоснуйте, пожалуйста, что Вы имеете в виду.

----------


## Ygg

> Т.е. человеческая жизнь не равнозначна жизни животного? Значит он принципиально отличается от животных? Значит он родился в другой локе, и этому есть соответственные причины?


Да, да, да. Родился в другой локе. То есть, вся разница в положении, которое мы занимаем. Человек отличается от других животных так же "принципиально", как замминистра обороны - от призывника с плоскостопием. Считать это принципиальным отличием, не считать ли - вопрос личного выбора. "Я бы не стал."




> Забавно, Вы здесь прибегаете к тому самому "арифметизму", в котором меня обвиняете. Которого я не нахожу в своих тезисах.


Совершенно нет, не прибегаю. Откуда такой вывод?
А арифметизм в ваших тезисах - это где "ну зарезал кого-то, зато сколько спас!". Подход из серии: "извращенец, зато какой прекрасный педагог!".

----------


## Ygg

> С научной точки зрения, человек обладает сознанием, животное нет. С буддийской точки зрения, человек имеет возможность к освобождению от сансары, животное нет. Жизнь одного человека даже самого плохого, имхо ценнее жизни миллионов животных. А Вы пытаетесь нам доказать тождественность человека и животного?


Про научную точку зрения - это вы выдумаваете, такой точки зрения нет.
Про буддийскую - верно, но с определенными оговорками ("когда торреодор - быка, а когда и бык - торреодора"). Так что вывод просто несуразен.

И да, я, конечно, за тождественность. Жизнь обыкновенного человека, если у него нет связи с Дхармой, ничем не ценнее жизни собаки или жабы.

Это не значит, что я недооцениваю людей - напротив, это вы недооцениваете остальных животных.

----------


## Татьяна

> С научной точки зрения, человек обладает сознанием, животное нет. С буддийской точки зрения, человек имеет возможность к освобождению от сансары, животное нет. Жизнь одного человека даже самого плохого, имхо ценнее жизни миллионов животных. А Вы пытаетесь нам доказать тождественность человека и животного?


Буддийская философия - это наука, достаточно древняя и себя зарекомендовавшая. Этот предмет преподают в крупнейших университетах мира, таких, как Гарвардский, например. И дают учёные степени буддийским философам в не только буддийских ВУЗах.
Животные не просто имеют возможность освобождения от сансары, но и реализовывали эту возможность. Тот факт, что Вы об этом не знаете не является аргументом,  оспаривающим эту данность. Изучайте сутры!
Конечно, жизнь битцевского маньяка однозначно ценнее, чем жизнь какого-нибудь животного! Давайте отпустим его на свободу и предоставим ему возможность жить так, как он хочет? Пусть и дальше убивает. Зачем его вообще арестовали и судили? Ведь его жизнь так ценна для мироздания!А Вы не носите ему сладости в тюрьму? а почему?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ygg наверное Вы просто верите, что можете переродиться животным, отсюда и Ваши умозаключения о тождественности.

----------


## Татьяна

> Руки прочь от человека, людоед!!!!!!!!!!


 яркое подтверждение моих слов...шиза косит ряды мясоедов!

----------


## Zom

Пожалуй, после поста N 666 в этой теме, посоветую всем посмотреть пост N1 -)
Должно улыбнуть -))))

----------


## Леонид Ш

И это далеко не первый и даже не десятый топик на эту тему на БФ. Но самый долгоиграющий, его тоже ждет участь быть закрытым, как и предыдущие  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> А Вы не носите ему сладости в тюрьму?


Да, почему вы все здесь не носите битцевскому маньяку сладости в тюрьму !?!?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> Обоснуйте, пожалуйста, что Вы имеете в виду.


Подобные взгляды на пустоту "я" обыкновенно приравнивали к воззрению нигилизма, не имеющему отношение к Учению Будды.

А во-вторых, даже если вы отклоняете обвинения в нигилизме как необоснованные, в ваших заявлениях налицо полное отрицание Метода, что с точки зрения Учения опять-таки детский мат самому себе.

----------


## Tiop

> Совершенно нет, не прибегаю. Откуда такой вывод?


А это из подсчёта актуализованности\неактуализованности способностей людей.




> так же "принципиально", как замминистра обороны - от призывника с плоскостопием.


Мне не хочется дальше спорить, но подумайте о том, что эти двое живут в одном мире.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Животные не просто имеют возможность освобождения от сансары, но и реализовывали эту возможность. Тот факт, что Вы об этом не знаете является аргументом,  оспаривающим эту данность. Изучайте сутры!


Аффтар жжот! А Вы можете привести сутры где об этом говорится. Списки реализованных животных в студию!

----------


## Татьяна

> Аффтар жжот! А Вы можете привести сутры где об этом говорится. Если они реализовывали эту возможность, то почему же они до сих пор в сансаре?


 я могу привести, но не стану делать это для тех, кто просто разглогольствует в сети от нечего делать.
Интересно? Ищите сами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Подобные взгляды на пустоту "я" обыкновенно приравнивали к воззрению нигилизма, не имеющему отношение к Учению Будды.
> 
> А во-вторых, даже если вы отклоняете обвинения в нигилизме как необоснованные, в ваших заявлениях налицо полное отрицание Метода, что с точки зрения Учения опять-таки детский мат самому себе.


Не можете ли сформулировать эти подобные взгляды на пустоту "я", чтобы я мог взглянуть со стороны и увидеть, верно ли я Вам выразил свои взгляды?

И еще, уточните пожалуйста, в каких конкретно моих заявлениях и каким именно образом происходит полное отрицание Метода. По возможности хотелось бы так же знать, что конкретно Вы назвали Методом. 

Напротив, я полагаю, что придерживаюсь взглядов, которые проповедуются в сутрах и наставлениях и следую Методу, который передал Будда. Если Вы видите мою ошибку, прошу, помогите мне так же ее увидеть.

----------


## Gaza

Те кто в традиции у себя указал "Чань" или "Кван ум" пожалуйста ответьте вы признаёте авторитет Ланкаватара-Сутры?

----------


## Татьяна

Gaza, шепчу на ухо: БТР нашёл себе новую жертву!уходим отсюда огородами, пока он опять на нас не переключился  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Ланкаватара-Сутра : 

"Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ... 

Неверно то, что  мясо  годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к  мясу , будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения... 

Как бы то ни было... употребление  мяса  в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено...  Мясо  же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...". 

Сурангама-Сутра: 

Цель практик Дхьяны и попыток достижения Самадхи  состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль  о  жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны в последнюю Кальпу, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ

Махапаринирвана-Сутра:
"Употребление  мяса  в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания"

----------


## Gaza

WOLF, Вы хоть одну книжку по буддизму открывали вообще?

----------


## Gaza

Как могут люди писать у себя традицию "Кван ум" или "Чань" и смеяться над вегетарианством?

----------


## Аньезка

> С научной точки зрения, человек обладает сознанием, животное нет. С буддийской точки зрения, человек имеет возможность к освобождению от сансары, животное нет. Жизнь одного человека даже самого плохого, имхо ценнее жизни миллионов животных. А Вы пытаетесь нам доказать тождественность человека и животного?


- Животное обладает сознанием, просто в этом создании преобладает больше "тупости". Впрочем, и у некоторых людей не без этого.
- Животное имеет возможность к освобождению от сансары, т.к.  оно имеет buddha-nature, как и люди.
- жизнь плохого человека не ценнее жизни хорошего мирного животного. Жизнь  Бен Ладена не ценнее жизни коровы, которую за всю свою коровью жизнь никому плохого не сделала.
- Человек и животное, безусловно, не тождественны... Но не надо считать себя царем зверей и природы, за такую ошибку природа нас очень скоро накажет. Человек сильно напакостил в этом мире, благодаря своему омраченному "сознанию".

----------


## Татьяна

> Татьяна
> Размер и сложность развития животного для вас играют роль? Т.е. Собака и муравей для вас одинаково ценны? Если это так, то какой ужас, лечась антибиотиками например мы убиваем миллиарды бактерий, а это живые существа, правда паразитические, но если любить животных, так всех без разделения на плохих и хороших.


 нет, не имеют. собака, человек и муравей для меня одинаково ценны. я не делю животных на хороших и плохих. однако среди людей встречаются деграданты, которые потрясают своей тупостью. среди животных таких нет.
вообще же существует 84 000 психотипов, среди них не все высокоразвитые. не стоит удивляться.
.
я не лечусь антибиотиками. 
и вообще не болею благодаря вегетарианскому питанию  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Те кто в традиции у себя указал "Чань" или "Кван ум" пожалуйста ответьте вы признаёте авторитет Ланкаватара-Сутры?


Мой учитель не наставлял меня в Ланкаватара-Сутру, не рекомендовал ее мне к прочтению, и сам я еще не брался за глубокое изучение Ланкаватара-сутры, хотя и слышал о ней. Полагаю, что эта сутра авторитетна, потому что ее комментировали и переводили многие авторитетные для меня Буддийские учителя. Заранее отношусь к Ланкаватара-Сутре с уважением и почтением.

----------


## Татьяна

К вопросу о тождественности животных и людей http://www.trud.ru/view/photo/080401_3/
по причине врождённого увечья, собака научилась ходить на двух лапах, как человек. Мясоеды, кто-нибудь один самый способный, покажите, как вы умеете ходить на четырёх конечностях с такой же лёгкостью, как собаки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> Не можете ли сформулировать эти подобные взгляды на пустоту "я", чтобы я мог взглянуть со стороны и увидеть, верно ли я Вам выразил свои взгляды?


Если грубо, то отождествление пустоты и несуществования. Вы в ваших суждениях прямо отрицаете связность условного комплекса "я" со всем остальным, тем самым де-факто заявляя о его несуществовании.




> И еще, уточните пожалуйста, в каких конкретно моих заявлениях и каким именно образом происходит полное отрицание Метода. По возможности хотелось бы так же знать, что конкретно Вы назвали Методом.


"Нет разницы, что делать".
Если вы утверждаете, что действия на относительном уровне бессмысленны, из этого следует, что вы отрицаете относительную истину и, следовательно, отрицаете Метод. (Думаю, не будет большой натяжкой назвать Метод способом проявления относительной истины.)

----------


## Gaza

> Заранее отношусь к Ланкаватара-Сутре с уважением и почтением


Это очень хорошо. Тогда будьте добры выполнять её наставления, как и других приведённых махаянских сутр.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ygg, простите, Вы не могли бы внимательно прочитать мои суждения еще раз и точно указать, где именно я выразил мнение об несвязанности условного комплекса "я" со всем остальным? Напротив, я утверждаю строго обратное, в самом этом комплексе "я" нет ничего самостоятельного, каким-то образом независимого от потока дхарм. 
Далее, я не говорю "нет разницы, что делать", пожалуйста, приведите те слова, которые Вы восприняли подобным образом, и я постараюсь объяснить Вам разницу между сказанным и тем, как Вы это восприняли.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как могут люди писать у себя традицию "Кван ум" или "Чань" и смеяться над вегетарианством?


Никто не смеется над вегетарианством. Просто обращаем внимание некоторых вегетарианцев, на некорректность по отношению к людям. Слова: "мрази", "деграданты", "уроды" и т.п. употребляют в этом треде некоторые из вегетарианцев, так что смеятся тут не над чем. Пиар вегетарианства получается довольно низкосортным.




> Ланкаватара-Сутра : 
> 
> "Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ... 
> 
> Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу , будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения... 
> 
> Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...".


Про этот отрывок в Ланкаватара-сутре, уже не раз говорилось, что это позднее добавление, и в китайском варианте его нету.

К тому же Будда и его ученики, при жизни ели мясо, поэтому категоричность высказанная в этом отрывке как минимум странна.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это очень хорошо. Тогда будьте добры выполнять её наставления, как и других приведённых махаянских сутр.


Вы готовы быть моим наставником по Ланкаватара-Сутре?

----------


## Gaza

> Про этот отрывок в Ланкаватара-сутре, уже не раз говорилось, что это позднее добавление, и в китайском варианте его нету


 Пожалуйста, где это доказывается укажите. И по поводу двух других сутр. С ними что не так?

Помимо этого сейчас эта сутра в таком варианте. В таком варианте она признаётся всеми буддистами махаяны. Школой чань в том числе.

----------


## Gaza

> Никто не смеется над вегетарианством


Там были попытки юмора о жалости к микробам. Вы бы хоть посмотрели, что эта шутка раз триста уже употреблялась

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пожалуйста, где это доказывается укажите. И по поводу двух других сутр. С ними что не так?


Обсуждалось в одном из подобных тредов на БФ. Сам к сожалению в китайском не бум бум.

Вопрос то не в этом. Не один "мясоед" не утверждает здесь, что вегетарианство это плохо. Указывается на то, что буддистам не подобает считать кого-то мразью и убийцей за употребление мяса. Кстати ЕС Далай Лама употребляет в пищу мясо, разве это влияет на его авторитет как буддиста? Критикуется сам подход участвующих в данном диалоге вегетарианцев, такой что употребление в пищу мяса приравнивается к убийству. Т.е. спорим то мы немножко о разном.
Что же касается вреда для практики, то мясоедение гораздо меньший "грех" препятствие для практики, чем скажем страсть и секс. Как там обстоят дела у здешних вегетарианцев с этим делом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Пожалуйста, где это доказывается укажите.


Прошу прощения что вмешиваюсь. Вот тут вкратце указано, какие разделы и когда были включены в Ланкаватара-сутру: http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/70/.../1007075a1.htm

Удачи!

----------


## Ygg

> Ygg, простите, Вы не могли бы внимательно прочитать мои суждения еще раз и точно указать, где именно я выразил мнение об несвязанности условного комплекса "я" со всем остальным? Напротив, я утверждаю строго обратное, в самом этом комплексе "я" нет ничего самостоятельного, каким-то образом независимого от потока дхарм.


#653
_"Я" не способно освободиться от себя самого и не способно никак повлиять на освобождение. "Я" лишь способно катиться по кармической колее, полагая, что оставляет какой-то новый след._




> Далее, я не говорю "нет разницы, что делать", пожалуйста, приведите те слова, которые Вы восприняли подобным образом, и я постараюсь объяснить Вам разницу между сказанным и тем, как Вы это восприняли.


А на мой вопрос в сообщении #491 вы прямо отвечать отказались (#600), показывая, что ставить вопрос об освобождении на относительном уровне нет смысла. Следовательно, вы отрицаете относительную истину, а также Метод, являющийся ее непосредственным воплощением.

Разве нет?

----------


## Gaza

> Что же касается вреда для практики, то мясоедение гораздо меньший "грех" препятствие для практики, чем скажем страсть и секс. Как там обстоят дела у здешних вегетарианцев с этим делом?


 Если Вам охота о сексе поговорить есть специальные телефонные службы. Звоните им.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если Вам охота о сексе поговорить есть специальные телефонные службы. Звоните им.


Петросян отдыхает  :Smilie:  Надо думать, что основную часть, моего поста, Вы проигнорировали.

----------


## Gaza

И ещё, WOLF. До того как Вы появились в ветке никто никого уродом и мразью не называл.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Повторим еще раз:

*Вопрос то не в этом. Не один "мясоед" не утверждает здесь, что вегетарианство это плохо. Указывается на то, что буддистам не подобает считать кого-то мразью и убийцей за употребление мяса. Кстати ЕС Далай Лама употребляет в пищу мясо, разве это влияет на его авторитет как буддиста? Критикуется сам подход участвующих в данном диалоге вегетарианцев, такой что употребление в пищу мяса приравнивается к убийству. Т.е. спорим то мы немножко о разном.*

----------


## Владов

> Повторим еще раз:
> 
>  Критикуется сам подход участвующих в данном диалоге вегетарианцев, такой что употребление в пищу мяса приравнивается к убийству.


Наверное, вы зверушек живьем едите... :EEK!:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> И ещё, WOLF. До того как Вы появились в ветке никто никого уродом и мразью не называл.


Вы на что-то намекаете? Разве я кого-то называл уродом или мразью?
Насколько помню, я сказал, что люди работающие на бойне, не меньше люди чем мы с вами. И считаю, что заслуживают *сострадания* не меньше чем мы или животные.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Наверное, вы зверушек живьем едите...


Нет, это зверушки друг друга живьем едят. А я в жаренном и вареном виде.

----------


## Gaza

> Прошу прощения что вмешиваюсь. Вот тут вкратце указано, какие разделы и когда были включены в Ланкаватара-сутру: http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/70/.../1007075a1.htm


Спасибо за ссылку. Там как раз говорится, что глава об употреблении мяса скорее всего существовала в санскритском оригинале. Вы мне помогли.

----------


## Владов

> Нет, это зверушки друг друга живьем едят. А я в жаренном и вареном виде.


Вы их живьем варите?  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Gaza

> Не один "мясоед" не утверждает здесь, что вегетарианство это плохо


 О, Боже!!! Ну Вы хоть читайте ветку-то. 
 Мама, сколько ещё таких мясоедов вылезет? С одним справишься, а там ещё парочка других вылезает, которые ветку не читали. 
 У меня нет уже на вас сил и времени.

Просто читайте сутры своей традиции и этого хватит, пожалуй.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Данный спор изначально, бессмысленнен и бесконечен. Тред будет рости пока его не закроют.
Еще раз выделю свою мысль. 
*Против вегетарианства ничего не имею. Сам ем мясо, потому как вегетарианской пищей не наедаюсь, возможно с годами это изменится. Животных не убиваю и не получаю удовольствия от того, что их убивает кто-то другой. Но считаю, что отношение к людям употребляющим мясо, и работающим на мясокомбинате со стороны некоторых вегетарианцев, несравненно приносит больший вред для сознания, чем употребление мяса в пищу.* За сим покидаю этот тред, чтобы не провоцировать дальнейшого нагнетания страстей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сообщение от BTR
> Ygg, простите, Вы не могли бы внимательно прочитать мои суждения еще раз и точно указать, где именно я выразил мнение об несвязанности условного комплекса "я" со всем остальным? Напротив, я утверждаю строго обратное, в самом этом комплексе "я" нет ничего самостоятельного, каким-то образом независимого от потока дхарм.
> 			
> 		
> 
> #653
> "Я" не способно освободиться от себя самого и не способно никак повлиять на освобождение. "Я" лишь способно катиться по кармической колее, полагая, что оставляет какой-то новый след.


Здесь ясно указана связанность "я" с кармической колеей. Одномоментный срез такой кармической колеи и воспринимается умом как "личность", "совокупность устремлений", "я". 

Видите, я вовсе не отрицаю "я", напротив, я внимательную изучаю, что такое "я", как это "я" возникает, из чего состоит и что можно обнаружить еще, кроме этого "я", обнаружить чего-то вне личностного "я", способствующего освобождению, о чем говорят как о природе будды, о татхагате, об "истинном я", о "большом я".




> Сообщение от BTR
> Далее, я не говорю "нет разницы, что делать", пожалуйста, приведите те слова, которые Вы восприняли подобным образом, и я постараюсь объяснить Вам разницу между сказанным и тем, как Вы это восприняли.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> А на мой вопрос в сообщении #491 вы прямо отвечать отказались (#600), показывая, что ставить вопрос об освобождении на относительном уровне нет смысла. Следовательно, вы отрицаете относительную истину, а также Метод, являющийся ее непосредственным воплощением. 
> Разве нет?


Вот Ваше сообщение №491



> Следовательно, от нас, которые умирают, подвержены тяжелым увечьям, хроническим заболеваниям, а также глупым и разрушительным поступкам, ничего не зависит?
> То есть, следует ли отсюда, что в контексте Освобождения нам совершенно всё равно, что и как делать?


Я попросил Вас задуматься о том, что такое "нас". Кроме представлений о смертном, рождающемся, умирающем, страдающем и мучающемся индивидуальном "я" есть так же и другие масштабы представлений. Есть нерожденное "я", не подверженное страданиям, не омраченное привязанностями, не имеющее смерти. У индивидуального "я" нет никакого способа освободиться от страданий. Относительный метод никак не действует на индивидуальное "я", относительный метод не происходит от индивидуального "я". Относительный метод является лишь подготовкой к прозрению в безграничное "я", в беспредельную Дхарму, в истину вне Сансары вне колеса рождений и смертей. Сам относительный метод никогда не приводит к прозрению, не является условием этого прозрения, он лишь позволяет достичь необходимых условий, когда прозрение может случиться. 
Есть существа, которые могут прозреть в одно мгновение в самых неблагоприятных условиях. Есть существа, которые могут вечность обитать в самых совершенных условиях не прозревая истины как есть.

----------


## Владов

К людям, употребляющим мясо и к работающим на мясокомбинатах, отношусь с пониманием. Но считаю, что потребление мяса животных, после их убийства, приносит несравненно больший вред для сознания.

----------


## Gaza

Теперь оказывается, что мясоеды ничего против вегетарианства не имеют. Просто им не нравится, что Татьяна мясников обзывает убийцами. Ну всё что-ли на этом?
По поводу сутр махаянских ответа я уже не жду. Понятно всё.

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, Gaza, Вы верно понимаете это единственная снова и снова возникающая претензия к некоторым вегетарианцам - явно выражаемая, порой агрессивная, неприязнь к тем, кто не разделяет их взглядов.

По поводу сутр - Вы так же не ответили. Достаточно ли Вы уверены в своих знаниях Ланкаватара-сутры, чтобы наставлять в нее? Или просто Вы хотите, чтобы все вокруг перестали есть мясо и убивать животных (и, надеюсь, друг-друга), а Ланкаватара - просто удобный повод распространять религию вегетарианства под любыми знаменами?

Я вовсе не поддерживаю мясоедения, меня печалит, но вовсе не возмущает то, что люди убивают животных и едят мясо. Мне известны и понятны истиные причины такого поведения и я далек от того, чтобы требовать: "откажитесь немедленно, отрекитесь от ваших омрачений, или уходите из моей песочницы, я с вами не играю!" Тем не менее мне понятны причины и такой непримиримости и нетерпимости, именно поэтому я и говорю об этих причинах и их происхождении, называя таких людей жертвами пропаганды и фанатизма. Почему жертвами? Потому что непримиримость и нетерпимость приводят к страданиям, к раздору, к гневу и злости, к желанию прекратить неустраивающее поведение, силой и борьбой подавить мотивы к такому поведению.

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, Gaza, это единственная претензия к некоторым вегетарианцам - явно выражаемая, порой агрессивная, неприязнь к тем, кто не разделяет их взглядов.


А неприязни мясоедов к вегетарианцам Вы, конечно, не увидели? :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

> Я вовсе не поддерживаю мясоедения, меня печалит, но вовсе не возмущает то, что люди убивают животных и едят мясо. Мне известны и понятны истиные причины такого поведения и я далек от того, чтобы требовать: "откажитесь немедленно, отрекитесь от ваших омрачений, или уходите из моей песочницы, я с вами не играю!" Тем не менее мне понятны причины и такой непримиримости и нетерпимости, именно поэтому я и говорю об этих причинах и их происхождении, называя таких людей жертвами пропаганды и фанатизма. Почему жертвами? Потому что непримиримость и нетерпимость приводят к страданиям, к раздору, к гневу и злости, к желанию прекратить неустраивающее поведение, силой и борьбой подавить мотивы к такому поведению.


Красивая оболочка для неспособности отказаться от мяса.

----------


## Аньезка

> Но считаю, что отношение к людям употребляющим мясо, *и работающим на мясокомбинате* со стороны некоторых вегетарианцев, несравненно приносит больший вред для сознания, чем употребление мяса в пищу.[/B] За сим покидаю этот тред, чтобы не провоцировать дальнейшого нагнетания страстей.


Люди, работающие на мясокомбинатах - *убийцы*.
Они ничем не лучше киллеров, которые убивают людей за деньги. И те, и другие, отрабатывают свою копейку грязным и антигуманным способом.
И если мясоедов, которые мясо едят из-за своей привязанности, я могу понять... то человека, лишающего жизни живое беззащитное существо, которое, как ребенок, не может сопротивляться - НЕТ. 
И если общество убийц людей сажает или казнит, то убийц животных оно покрывает и спонсирует, ради своих интересов. Но, слава богу, есть закон кармы, который ни одно общество отменить не в силе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А неприязни мясоедов к вегетарианцам Вы, конечно, не увидели?


В отличие от явно выражаемой и часто провокационной неприязни вегетарианцев к инакомыслящим мясоедам, у мясоедов я замечаю прежде всего защитную реакцию на вызывающее поведение, в достаточной степени неадекватную и зачастую эмоциональную, однако - исключительно реактивную. Людям свойственно защищать свои привычки и привязанности, какими бы эти привычки и привязанности ни были.

----------


## Спокойный

> Люди, работающие на мясокомбинатах - *убийцы*.
> Они ничем не лучше киллеров, которые убивают людей за деньги. И те, и другие, отрабатывают свою копейку грязным и антигуманным способом.
> И если мясоедов, которые мясо едят из-за своей привязанности, я могу понять... то человека, лишающего жизни живое беззащитное существо, которое, как ребенок, не может сопротивляться - НЕТ. 
> И если общество убийц людей сажает или казнит, то убийц животных оно покрывает и спонсирует, ради своих интересов. Но, слава богу, есть закон кармы, который ни одно общество отменить не в силе.


Всех мясоедов призываю с этим не спорить.
Ибо это программа-минимум морально-этического вегетарианства.

----------


## Gaza

> По поводу сутр - Вы так же не ответили. Достаточно ли Вы уверены в своих знаниях Ланкаватара-сутры, чтобы наставлять в нее?


Я не наставляю. Я привёл цитату, хочу услышать коментарий.

----------


## Gaza

Единственный честный ответ мясоеда будет такой:

"Я согласен, что буддисту в соответствии с его сутрами лучше быть вегетарианцем. И современные условия это вполне позволяют. Но мне пока сложно справится с этой дурной привычкой"

И всё будет нормально.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Gaza, а Вы сами сколько лет вегетарианец?

----------


## Such

Ну вы даете!!
Захотелось даже мясо начать есть, а то вдруг 
и со мной _такое_ случится.

Как вы до такой жизни дошли, товарищи вегетарианцы?
Откуда эта непримиримость, злость, агрессия? Это ведь 
противоречит учению куда больше, чем поедание мяса
(которое, есть мнение, вообще ему не противоречит)
Мне кажется, что отказ от убийства и прочие советы 
относятся в первую очередь к состоянию ума, 
так вот, судя по треду, состояние ума у поедающих мясо внушает большее 
доверие.
Разве вам не кажется, что, как только вы называете кого-то "мразью", "подонком"(что бы этот человек 
не сделал), впадаете в агрессию и непримиримость - 
- это повод тут же подумать, что же с вами случилось,
что вы так начали думать, и как бы побыстрее 
изменить свои взгляды?

И вообще - вы заметили - спор не о том, 
можно есть мясо или нет,
а о том, оправдана ли непримиримая позиция вегетарианцев.
Ответ на этот вопрос, по крайней мере в рамках
буддизма, мне представляется очевидным.

Еще удивило, что сострадание к т.н. убийцам видится лишь с точки зрения
каких-то мифических "последующих перерождений". Они ведь уже сейчас страдают.

Вопрос к Татьяне а также остальным вег.(без подковырки - скорее в плане обмена опытом), если они еще тут: если у Вас есть ребенок - как вы его кормите?

П.С. из-за того, что люди привыкли к агрессивной
позиции немясоедов, мне, сообщая что не ем мясо,
приходится сразу прибавлять "но я не против 
чтоб ели другие". Люди успокаиваются  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Спокойный, я Вам уже сказал, что не хочу на Ваши вопросы отвечать. В чём дело?

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, я Вам уже сказал, что не хочу на Ваши вопросы отвечать. В чём дело?


Лично на мои?  :Smilie: 

Дело в том, что Вы в очередной раз позволили себе решать, каков "единственно честный ответ для мясоедов"... и далее по тексту. Вопрос, "а кто спрашивает" у меня возникает автоматически. Так что, опять же почти цитируя Вас из поста чуть выше - хочу услышать комментарий.

----------


## Gaza

Ещё один вылез кто ветку не читал и будет нас учить терпимости. Я пойду застрелюсь. Прощайте.

----------


## Спокойный

Ну вот, как на вопрос ответить - сразу прощайте.

----------


## Спокойный

Или это называется - в кусты?

----------


## Gaza

Кстати, кто не хочет отвечать на мои вопросы тоже может просто сказать об этом. Это нормально и я не собираюсь ни к кому приставать.

----------


## Спокойный

> Кстати, кто не хочет отвечать на мои вопросы тоже может просто сказать об этом. Это нормально и я не собираюсь ни к кому приставать.


Прэлэстно!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Владов

> Вопрос к Татьяне а также остальным вег.(без подковырки - скорее в плане обмена опытом), если они еще тут: если у Вас есть ребенок - как вы его кормите?


Мой всегда ел, что хотел. Но его выбор был всегда явно не в пользу мяса  :Wink:  . Сейчас он далеко (в Штатах, в самом мясоедческом штате - Висконсине), и поэтому сейчас он врядли вегетарианец.

----------


## Спокойный

Gaza, мы тут все, кто во что горазд, отстаивали свои собственные мировоззрения.  :Smilie:  И не только этого не скрывали, а, более того, это и подразумевалось, ибо чью же нам ещё позицию отстаивать, как не собственную.  :Smilie:  Татьяна вот написала, что ей столько-то лет, вегетарианка столько-то, и т.д., так или иначе, но мы в этом треде друг про друга касательно темы треда что-то знаем.  :Smilie:  А Вы, главный рупор, так-сказать, протеста, и бичеватель пороков, в который раз, как только дело заходит не о масштабах планеты, Сансары, или не о личностях Ваших оппонентов, а лично о Вас - всячески уходите от ответа. В чём дело? Вы свою ли собственную позицию защищали? Хоть это бы узнать.

----------


## Gaza

Спокойный, вы, дружок, очень плохо воспитаны. Я Вам десятый раз говорю, что не хочу с Вами разговаривать, а Вы всё лезете ко мне со своими вопросами. Хамовато довольно выглядит.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, вы, дружок, очень плохо воспитаны. Я Вам десятый раз говорю, что не хочу с Вами разговаривать, а Вы всё лезете ко мне со своими вопросами. Хамовато довольно выглядит.


Вы понимаете, что этим словами сейчас загубили всю свою пропаганду в этом треде на корню?

----------


## Толя

> последовательнице гелуг - это как расценивать?


Вам не нравится, что вы последовательница гелуг?




> а Вы не допускаете, Толя, что последовательница гелуг - сама учёный, занимающийся научными исследованиями? напрасно, Толя. Не стоит быть таким самоуверенным. и, кстати, работа моя напрямую связана с медициной, и даже офис находится на территории одного Научного Центра РАМН.


Мне все равно до того, где вы работаете и где находится ваш офис. Я предпочитаю читать то, что написано. Место вашей работы и ваша должность ведь никак не сделают глупую мысь умной. Или вредную - полезной. 




> Толя, почитайте выше(стр.20-22), что я писала о молоке и почему я его не употребляю(как и молочные продукты). Будьте уверены, я не глупее Вас и прекрасно понимаю, что происходит в мире и как люди разрушают экосистему. Но я хотя бы что-то делаю. А что делаете Вы кроме рассуждений о несостоятельности моих аргументов?


А это на самом деле очень полезное занятие то, чем я занимаюсь. Если нечто сказано умно, правильно, ясно, с хорошим намерением, то это привлечет людей. Вы же пока кроме агрессии и паралогизмов ничего не продемонстрировали. Зачем нужна такая деятельность и такие намерения, которые приводят к подобным результатам? Вы даже не можете прочитать то, что вам пишут и отвечаете на какие-то собственные предположения. Это качество учёного?   




> Я не ношу меха и кожу, шерсть и шёлк. Я не езжу на машине, а передвигаюсь на метро. по возможности хожу пешком(5-10 км. каждый день), в магазины хожу с многоразовой сумкой, а не с пластиковыми пакетами. бережно расходую воду. стараюсь жечь меньше эл-ва, например стираю не в машинке, а руками. собираю(ДА-ДА) жестяные банки и пластиковые бутылки по дороге с работы, за двуногими уродами, которым в падлу в урну их бросить, и отправляю их в специально предназанченные для этого аппараты.


И из-за этого нужно писать про двуногих уродов, заниматься хамством, передергивать статистику о причинах смертности, отказывать в лечении людям? Одно же никак не следует из другого.




> В Европе продолжительность жизни и в прежние века могла быть весьма приличной при правильном образе жизни. Леонардо да Винчи, кстати вегетарианец, прожил долгую жизнь, более 80 лет!


Единичный пример одного человека ни о чем не говорит. Вы наверное спутали Леонардо да Винчи и всю массу людей, живших в то время. Это, наверное, тоже одно из качеств ученого, работающего в офисе на территории РАМН, выводить бесполезность лечения тяжелобольных из жизненного пути Леонардо да Винчи.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Красивая оболочка для неспособности отказаться от мяса.


Я могу отказаться от мяса на любое произвольное время. Когда я готовлю сам для себя, я не готовлю из мяса. Я ем каши, грибные блюда, овощи. Когда я ем то, что готовят другие, я не требую от них готовить специально для меня. Когда я готовлю для других я не навязываю им свои вкусы и не требую отказа от привычных им вкусов. Я не нахожу достаточных оснований для пропаганды вегетарианства, но если меня спрашивают, стоит ли воздерживаться от употребления мяса - говорю, что да, несомненно, стоит.

----------


## Аньезка

> но если меня спрашивают, стоит ли воздерживаться от употребления мяса - говорю, что да, несомненно, стоит.


Почему?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну вы даете!!
> Захотелось даже мясо начать есть, а то вдруг 
> и со мной _такое_ случится.
> 
> Как вы до такой жизни дошли, товарищи вегетарианцы?
> Откуда эта непримиримость, злость, агрессия? Это ведь 
> противоречит учению куда больше, чем поедание мяса
> (которое, есть мнение, вообще ему не противоречит)
> Мне кажется, что отказ от убийства и прочие советы 
> ...


Я посмотрю на Ваше состояние ума, когда Вашу маму/папу/ребенка будут убивать.




> Разве вам не кажется, что, как только вы называете кого-то "мразью", "подонком"(что бы этот человек 
> не сделал), впадаете в агрессию и непримиримость - 
> - это повод тут же подумать, что же с вами случилось,
> что вы так начали думать, и как бы побыстрее 
> изменить свои взгляды?


Нет, не кажется. "Мразь" - это констатация факта. Вот передо мной лежит карандаш, на окне стоит цветок, а в бойне работает мразь. Вещи названы своими именами.




> Еще удивило, что сострадание к т.н. убийцам видится лишь с точки зрения
> каких-то мифических "последующих перерождений". Они ведь уже сейчас страдают.


Мифических? Вы вообще буддист? 
Бен Ладену сострадаете? 




> Вопрос к Татьяне а также остальным вег.(без подковырки - скорее в плане обмена опытом), если они еще тут: если у Вас есть ребенок - как вы его кормите?


Нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему?


Зависит от спрашивающего. Например для того, чтобы осознать как влияет на организм и на ум отказ от мясной пищи, и понять, что в этом обычно нет ничего страшного для повседневной жизни. Это подобно тому, как отказаться от курения или от алкоголя. И я не буду требовать от такого человека, чтобы он немедленно бросил употреблять мясо в пищу. Я похвалю его, даже если он сможет отказываться от мяса один-два раза в неделю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я посмотрю на Ваше состояние ума, когда Вашу маму/папу/ребенка будут убивать.


Да, этим принято оправдать любое омрачение ума и всякое эмоциональное безумство. Однако, защищать маму/папу/ребенка можно без ненависти к страдающему существу, карма убийцы которого созрела в этот момент, предпринимать действия по защите родных и в то же время спасению убийцы от воплощения его кармы правильнее с чистым умом и состраданием, с готовностью пожертвовать собой, ради того, чтобы убийца смог отказаться от неконтролируемых намерений и от неведения всех последствий его намерений и действий. 

Более того, защищать маму/папу/ребенка следует прямо сейчас, когда им еще ничего не угрожает, развивая внимательность к тому, какие люди находятся рядом, какие эмоции их охватывают, как им помогать снова обретать ясность.
Оттого, что мы впадем в безумство при угрозе нашим близким не станет легче ни близким, ни далеким.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Aniezka, 
а как ты назовешь палачей, которые исполняют обязанности казни,
как ты назовешь солдат, которые убивают на задании, 
как ты назовешь тех, кто сидит себе преспокойно "наверху", чистеньким вскарабкавшись по бюрократическим ступенькам? 

тока своими именами, пжалуйста.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Более того, защищать маму/папу/ребенка следует прямо сейчас, когда им еще ничего не угрожает, развивая внимательность к тому, какие люди находятся рядом, какие эмоции их охватывают, как им помогать снова обретать ясность.
> Оттого, что мы впадем в безумство при угрозе нашим близким не станет легче ни близким, ни далеким.


Защищать маму/папу/ребенка совершенно нет нужды - потому как ребенка использует как барометр определения состояния тех, кто оказался рядом. главное - найти того, на кого можно все беды списать. 

Сама идея защиты от кого-то - идея фикс, ради которой совершаются многие бесчеловечные деяния. Это и есть стойкое поддержание идеи аггрессии. и общества, строящегося на ней.

----------


## Буль

> Сама идея защиты от кого-то - идея фикс, ради которой совершаются многие бесчеловечные деяния. Это и есть стойкое поддержание идеи аггрессии. и общества, строящегося на ней.


Тем более если принять во внимание то, в реальности мы не видим ни одного животного, избежавшего забоя из-за отказа вегетарианцев покупать колбасу.  :Cool:

----------


## Аньезка

> Зависит от спрашивающего. Например для того, чтобы осознать как влияет на организм и на ум отказ от мясной пищи, и понять, что в этом обычно нет ничего страшного для повседневной жизни. Это подобно тому, как отказаться от курения или от алкоголя. И я не буду требовать от такого человека, чтобы он немедленно бросил употреблять мясо в пищу. Я похвалю его, даже если он сможет отказываться от мяса один-два раза в неделю.


Правильно ли я поняла, что вы приравниваете поедание мяса к такой дурной привычке, как курение и алкоголь?
А как же те (не помню сколько их) незаменимые аминокислоты? А как же белок? А как же то, что мясо (как там тут пытались доказать), делает человека здоровым и выносливым?

----------


## Аньезка

> Aniezka, 
> а как ты назовешь палачей, которые исполняют обязанности казни


Убийцами и моральными дегенератами.




> как ты назовешь солдат, которые убивают на задании


Убийцами.
Может быть, убийцами из лучших побуждений (защитить страну), но все же насилие - не наш метод. И факт убийства никуда не девается. 




> как ты назовешь тех, кто сидит себе преспокойно "наверху", чистеньким вскарабкавшись по бюрократическим ступенькам?


Эти точь в точь как мясоеды. Они спокойно кушают продукт, ради которого калечат жизни, оставаясь психологически незатронутыми и как бы непричастными. Давай обзовем их "мясоеды"? Уж больно похожи!  :Big Grin:  




> тока своими именами, пжалуйста.


Пожалуйста.

----------


## Аньезка

> Тем более если принять во внимание то, в реальности мы не видим ни одного животного, избежавшего забоя из-за отказа вегетарианцев покупать колбасу.


Конечно. Потому что вас - большинство.
Но это не значит, что всем надо примкнуть к многомиллионной массе безумцев. Я сто раз писала в таких темах - нужно начинать с себя. И у меня такая позиция по жизни. Не нравится тебе жить в стране, где на улицах плюют и кидают бутылки, начни с себя - перестань сам гадить. То же и с мясоедением.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://bibliotekar.ru/cern1/21.htm
Колорадские жуки против людей: САМЫЙ СТРАШНЫЙ ВРАГ РУССКИХ

http://www.newizv.ru/news/2007-05-25/69791
Спасите наши груши

http://ldacha.ru/landscape/praktikum/a699
Борьба с вредителями (особо рекомендую!)

Не-е-е, если вы тут про сострадание, то из таких соображений я бы лучше время от времени кур резал.

----------


## Буль

> Но это не значит, что всем надо примкнуть к многомиллионной массе безумцев. Я сто раз писала в таких темах - нужно начинать с себя. И у меня такая позиция по жизни. Не нравится тебе жить в стране, где на улицах плюют и кидают бутылки, начни с себя - перестань сам гадить. То же и с мясоедением.


То есть, ввиду того, что никому из присутствующих очевидно не известна ни одна освобождённая из бойни корова - следовательно, ни один вегетарианец ещё не начал с себя?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Какой мне практический смысл задумываться об отказе от мясоедения если хор местных вегетарианцев по факту не спас ни одной коровы с бойни?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильно ли я поняла, что вы приравниваете поедание мяса к такой дурной привычке, как курение и алкоголь?
> А как же те (не помню сколько их) незаменимые аминокислоты? А как же белок? А как же то, что мясо (как там тут пытались доказать), делает человека здоровым и выносливым?


Нет, не совсем правильно. Хотя очевидно, что курильщики находят пользу в курении, а пьющие в употреблении алкоголя.
Я приравниваю между собой те привязанности, которые вынуждают человека есть мясо, курить или употреблять алкоголь. Они подобны между собой в действии на ум человека, подобным образом создают желания и подобным образом порождают действия. Случается, что за сигарету или немного выпивки люди идут на преступления и даже убийства. Поэтому по омрачающей силе привязанность к какой-либо особенной еде не меньше привязанности к алкоголю или никотину.
Собственно привязанность даже не к мясу, а просто к вкусной и разнообразной пище. Если человека насильно лишить привычного образа жизни его тяга может здорово омрачить ум. Так же как может омрачить утрата близкого человека.

----------


## Tiop

Да, к вопросу о необходимости лекарств и "руки прочь".

Многие люди *могут жить** только** из-за результатов опытов над животными*. Например, люди с врожденными патологиями, наследственными болезнями. Такие как Татьяна, которая по собственному свидетельству не болеет и хорошо себя чувствует, с удовольствием отказали бы им в возможности жить, если бы у них была возможность. У них-то всё нормально. 

"Мы веги - и у нас все прекрасно".

----------


## Ygg

> Да, к вопросу о необходимости лекарств и "руки прочь".
> 
> Многие люди *могут жить** только** из-за результатов опытов над животными*. Например, люди с врожденными патологиями, наследственными болезнями. Такие как Татьяна, которая по собственному свидетельству не болеет и хорошо себя чувствует, с удовольствием отказали бы им в возможности жить, если бы у них была возможность. У них-то всё нормально. 
> 
> "Мы веги - и у нас все прекрасно".


Готов спорить, что идея замучать тысячу стариков, чтобы продлить жизнь одной крысе, не найдет поддержки!

----------


## Ygg

> Здесь ясно указана связанность "я" с кармической колеей. Одномоментный срез такой кармической колеи и воспринимается умом как "личность", "совокупность устремлений", "я". 
> 
> Видите, я вовсе не отрицаю "я", напротив, я внимательную изучаю, что такое "я", как это "я" возникает, из чего состоит и что можно обнаружить еще, кроме этого "я", обнаружить чего-то вне личностного "я", способствующего освобождению, о чем говорят как о природе будды, о татхагате, об "истинном я", о "большом я".


Хорошо, с этим вопросом, можно считать, разобрались.




> Я попросил Вас задуматься о том, что такое "нас". Кроме представлений о смертном, рождающемся, умирающем, страдающем и мучающемся индивидуальном "я" есть так же и другие масштабы представлений. Есть нерожденное "я", не подверженное страданиям, не омраченное привязанностями, не имеющее смерти. У индивидуального "я" нет никакого способа освободиться от страданий. Относительный метод никак не действует на индивидуальное "я", относительный метод не происходит от индивидуального "я". Относительный метод является лишь подготовкой к прозрению в безграничное "я", в беспредельную Дхарму, в истину вне Сансары вне колеса рождений и смертей. Сам относительный метод никогда не приводит к прозрению, не является условием этого прозрения, он лишь позволяет достичь необходимых условий, когда прозрение может случиться. 
> Есть существа, которые могут прозреть в одно мгновение в самых неблагоприятных условиях. Есть существа, которые могут вечность обитать в самых совершенных условиях не прозревая истины как есть.


Тоже, на мой взгляд, всё верно. Никакого нигилизма и отрцания метода. Но, в таком случае, вы же согласитесь, что для существа, которое называет себя "я", и думает (или не думает) о том, "что такое нас", существует правильное воззрение и неправильное, правильное поведение и неправильное, ну и так далее. Согласны? (Правильное - разумеется, в контексте Учения.)

----------


## Tiop

Готов поспорить, что людоедствующие веги будут прилагать разные силы для помощи своим родственикам\друзьям и крысам!

Время, силы и деньги будут потрачены отнюдь не на спасение жизни единственной крысы.

И здесь любопытный момент - почему так?! Люди и животные ведь ничем не отличаются !!!!!




> Готов спорить, что идея замучать тысячу стариков, чтобы продлить жизнь одной крысе, не найдет поддержки!


Это правильный ход мысли!!!

Но почему так?!?!

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Убийцами.
> Может быть, убийцами из лучших побуждений (защитить страну), но все же насилие - не наш метод. И факт убийства никуда не девается.


Ну а если уйти от обобщения (в данном случае - "страна"), а говорить более конкретно: солдат защищал лично Вас, Ваших родителей и Ваших собственных детей. Защищал от зверств, увечий, физического насилия и т.п.?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Но почему так?!?!


Потому, что многое люди живут (естественно в силу заслуг, накопленных в прошлых жизнях  :Wink:  ), как главный герой фильма "Асса" - Бананан:

"Жить - это скучно. Я живу в волшебном мире своих снов и изредка выглядываю наружу" (с)

----------


## Ygg

> Готов поспорить, что людоедствующие веги будут прилагать разные силы для помощи своим родственикам\друзьям и крысам!
> 
> Время, силы и деньги будут потрачены отнюдь не на спасение жизни единственной крысы.
> 
> И здесь любопытный момент - почему так?! Люди и животные ведь ничем не отличаются !!!!!


Да как раз же потому, что не отличаются. Все стадные животные делят окружающих на своих и чужих; со своими выстраивают отношения, бывает, и помогают. Чужих вообще не считают. Это - типично животный подход, неужели надо доказывать? Животнейший.  :Smilie:  




> Это правильный ход мысли!!!
> 
> Но почему так?!?!


Потому что мы звери.

----------


## Huandi

> К тому же Будда и его ученики, при жизни ели мясо


Наших милых вегетариацев это нисколько не ... волнует.

----------


## Gaza

> К тому же Будда и его ученики, при жизни ели мясо





> Наших милых вегетариацев это нисколько не ... волнует


Волнует. Я выше привёл сутры где Будда категорически запрещает мясо. Ну Вы, Huandi, теперь приведите сутры где он его рекомендует.

----------


## Tiop

> Это - типично животный подход, неужели надо доказывать?


И какие же животные поддерживают жизнь старых и увечных? Особенно интересуют слабые или увечные с детства - их, по моим данным, в лучшем случае просто выбрасывают.

Но это не суть важно, так как мы выяснили, что люди "_со своими выстраивают отношения_", а "_чужих вообще не считают_". Т.е. для _людей_ все живые существа - _чужие_.

Это действительно объясняет, почему _люди_ спасают не крысу, обезьяну или кошку. Объясняет то, что _жизнь человека_ не равна _жизни животного_.




> Потому что мы звери.


_Зверем_ называют того, кто совершит _зверский, противоестественный_ для _человека_ поступок, потеряет, нарушит _человеческие_ правила поведения и жизни. И даже в этом случае не станет _зверем_, а будет оставаться _человеком_. (предлагается подумать, отчего так?)

_Зверь_  почти совсем не думает, не способен к саморефлексии, имеет определенные уровни экстраполяции и жестко заданных реакций, которые не  в силах превзойти.

Все это превзошел _человек_.

----------


## Tiop

Причём любопытно, что вопрос с _чужими_ человек также перерос -  выстроил сложные социальные отношения с _чужими_, что не доступно ни одним _чужим_ самим по себе.

----------


## Huandi

> Я выше привёл сутры где Будда категорически запрещает мясо. Ну Вы, Huandi, теперь приведите сутры где он его рекомендует.


Сутры разные бывают. Махаянские могут даже прямо диспутировать одна с другой. А про мясо вполне ясно из Винаи и рекоммендаций для мирян, введенных самим Буддой - есть только запрет на даяние монахам запрещенных видов мясо (их кажется пять) - слонятины, собачатины и т.п. Монах же ест то, что ему подают. Мясо считается "хорошей пищей", то есть вкусной и сытной, поэтому монах не должен специально просить ее для себя. Ни о каком вегетарианстве даже не упоминается. Появилось оно в буддизме намного позднее, и в основном в Китае и на Дальнем Востоке. Тибет же, как известно, много заимствовал и из Китая, но там это не стало особо популярным.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но, в таком случае, вы же согласитесь, что для существа, которое называет себя "я", и думает (или не думает) о том, "что такое нас", существует правильное воззрение и неправильное, правильное поведение и неправильное, ну и так далее. Согласны? (Правильное - разумеется, в контексте Учения.)


Для ума, который воспринимает себя как индивидуальный и привязанного к этой индивидуальности правильное и неправильно - относительны, переменчивы и непостоянны.
Правильное в контексте учения Будды может быть неочевидно правильным в бытовом смысле личности ограниченной рождением и смертью. Так же неправильное в контексте учения Будды может быть неочевидно неправильным в бытовом смысле личности ограниченной рождением и смертью.

Что такое правильное поведение? Это поведение, в результате которого не зарождаются семена новых страданий и мучений. Что такое неправильное поведение? Это поведение, результатом которых становятся, как круги на воде, разбегающиеся мотивы новых страданий и мучений.
Ум омраченный неведением, привязанный к рождению и смерти не может всегда различать, какие действия угасают без порождения страданий и мучений, а какие имеют продолжение в виде страданий и мучений.
Так же ум, омраченный неведением, привязанный к рождению и смерти не может всегда различать, что происходящие события являются следствием действий, приводящим к страданиям и мучениям.

----------


## Gaza

> Ни о каком вегетарианстве даже не упоминается


 Я Вам привёл три сутры где упоминается самым непосредственным образом.
 Правильно я понял, что они "поздние" и потому Вас не устраивают?

----------


## Ygg

Любите же вы туману напустить!  :Smilie:  
Вопрос и без того трудный, зачем его специально усложнять?

Давайте остановимся на этом:




> Что такое правильное поведение? Это поведение, в результате которого не зарождаются семена новых страданий и мучений. Что такое неправильное поведение? Это поведение, результатом которых становятся, как круги на воде, разбегающиеся мотивы новых страданий и мучений.


Скажите, по-вашему, вот у меня лично есть возможность вести себя правильно? "Согласно вышеизложенного"?

----------


## Huandi

> Я Вам привёл три сутры где упоминается самым непосредственным образом.
>  Правильно я понял, что они "поздние" и потому Вас не устраивают?


Правильно. Так как мы говорим о Будде и его учениках. А приведенные тексты имеют на несколько столетий более позднее происхождение.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ygg, все дело в этом "лично". Чем шире границы этого "лично", тем больше возможностей вести себя правильно. Чем уже границы этого "лично", тем больше неведения и заблуждений. Сами подумайте, есть ли разница в восприятии правильного у человека, который заботится только о себе и у человека, который заботится о своей семье? Есть один из эпитетов Будды - Царь Вселенной. Существо, которой заботится обо всей Вселенной. Разные ли у них возможности вести себя правильно?

Подумайте о правильном поведении матери в двух схожих по своей сути ситуациях:
1) ее ребенка обижает чужой мальчишка
2) один ее ребенок обижает другого

----------


## Ygg

> И какие же животные поддерживают жизнь старых и увечных? Особенно интересуют слабые или увечные с детства - их, по моим данным, в лучшем случае просто выбрасывают.


Так важно или нет? Я бы мог объяснить механизм. Это только инстинкты, инстинктивные программы и ничего больше. Всё на поверхности.




> Но это не суть важно, так как мы выяснили, что люди "_со своими выстраивают отношения_", а "_чужих вообще не считают_". Т.е. для _людей_ все живые существа - _чужие_.
> 
> Это действительно объясняет, почему _люди_ спасают не крысу, обезьяну или кошку. Объясняет то, что _жизнь человека_ не равна _жизни животного_.


"Ну и всё!" ((с) анекдот про медведя и воробья)
В том-то и различие между веганами и мясоедами. Веганы пытаются перестать быть животными, как-то подняться над собой. Только животное может есть других животных и чувствовать себя, как будто так и надо. Тот, кто руководствуется по жизни правом сильного (а именно этим, и ничем более, руководствуется тот, кто ловит и жадно пожирает животных), сам животное. И заслуживает *ровно такого же отношения*.

Со стороны Людей - сострадательного и равностного. Со стороны других животных - ну, это уже по обстоятельствам.

----------


## Буль

> Волнует. Я выше привёл сутры где Будда категорически запрещает мясо.


Бодхисаттвам!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ygg

> Ygg, все дело в этом "лично". Чем шире границы этого "лично", тем больше возможностей вести себя правильно.


Я вас умоляю. В ЛЮБЫХ рамках, актуальных на сей момент. Зачем опять в сторону-то уводить.

----------


## Gaza

> Правильно. Так как мы говорим о Будде и его учениках. А приведенные сутры имеют на несколько столетий более позднее происхождение


Отлично! Махаяну Вы не признаёте. Половину буддистов отсекаем как неправильных. 

 О Тхераваде.  Скажите мне, пожалуйста, в каком-нибудь Тхеравадинском монастыре готовят мясные блюда?

----------


## Huandi

> Отлично! Махаяну Вы не признаёте.


Не надо выдумывать и приписывать. Махаяна прекрасно обходится и без вегетарианства. В Тибете, например.

----------


## Gaza

> Махаяна прекрасно обходится и без вегетарианства


 Кто обходится - оставим это на его совести. Есть сутры где чёрным по белому.

 Не могли бы Вы про Тхеравадинские монастыри ответить?

----------


## Huandi

> Кто обходится - оставим это на его совести. Есть сутры где чёрным по белому.


Мало ли что есть в огромном корпусе буддийских текстов? Практически, многие из них это авторские произведения, где местами изложена частная позиция анонимного автора, или даже переписчика. Надо рассматривать то, что принято в традиции, и чем руководствуются в конкретных школах.




> Не могли бы Вы про Тхеравадинские монастыри ответить?


Не мог бы. Спрашивайте у тхеравадинов.

----------


## Gaza

> Не мог бы. Спрашивайте у тхеравадинов.


Ну я Вам отвечу. В тхеравадинских монастырях не готовят мясную пищу. Как и в подавляющем большинстве других монастырей. И зачем они так заморачиваются, если Будда ничего против мяса не имел?

----------


## Gaza

> Мало ли что есть в огромном корпусе буддийских текстов?


Интересная позиция, конечно.

----------


## Huandi

> В тхеравадинских монастырях не готовят мясную пищу. Как и в подавляющем большинстве других монастырей.


Какое имеет отношение к теме, что готовят в монастырях, мы же не ресторан обсуждаем? Будда тоже не готовил мясо, а питался подаянием. Поданое мясо монах ест, запрета на это нет.  

Разумеется, мясо связано с убийством живых существ, и определенные ограничения присутствуют. Но это не касается употребления в пищу мяса, полученного со стороны. 

*Причинные связи не работают в обратном направлении. Если человек не стал прямой причиной смерти, то последующее употребление мяса никак его не связывает причинно со смертью животного. Понимаю, что логика вещь сложная, гораздо проще оперировать эмоциями. Но в буддизме рулит именно логика.*

----------


## Tiop

> "Ну и всё!"


Да, человек и животное это разные классы живых существ, как Вы сами, собственно, показали. Человеческая жизнь и жизнь животного неравнозначны, если я правильно понял Ваши же слова.

Веганы - т.е. поступающие с людьми по зверски, судя хотя бы по этой теме - оскорбляя, насилуя, лишая _людей_ права на жизнь и являются самыми настоящими зверьми. 

Ч.Т.Д.

----------


## Ygg

> Да, человек и животное это разные классы живых существ, как Вы сами, собственно, показали. Человеческая жизнь и жизнь животного неравнозначны, если я правильно понял Ваши же слова.
> Веганы - т.е. поступающие с людьми по зверски, судя хотя бы по этой теме - оскорбляя, насилуя, лишая _людей_ права на жизнь и являются самыми настоящими зверями. 
> Ч.Т.Д.


Ну что я могу сказать? Отказываетесь понимать совершенно однозначные и при том несложные суждения - ваше право.
Оставайтесь при своих иллюзиях, я сделал всё, что мог.

----------


## Gaza

> Причинные связи не работают в обратном направлении. Если человек не стал прямой причиной смерти, то последующее употребление мяса никак его не связывает причинно со смертью животного


Эти жалкие оправдания столько раз уже здесь пережёванны, что мне просто лень повторяться.

Следующий, пожалуйста. А то спать пора. :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Эти жалкие оправдание столько раз уже здесь пережёванны, что мне просто лень повтаряться.


Это не оправдания, а верная логика. Понимаю, что для веганов это сложно, но думать надо было, а не жевать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> Следующий, пожалуйста. А то спать пора.


Я здесь!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

> однозначные и при том несложные суждения


Действительно несложные, но вместе с тем ошибочные, чего и следовало ожидать.

А то что веганы исключительно "по праву сильного" - особенно здесь нужно имет в виду веганских террористов, но не только - ставят под угрозу жизни и здоровье людей - вообще превосходнейшее самоопровержение.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Убийцами и моральными дегенератами.
> 
> 
> 
> Убийцами.
> Может быть, убийцами из лучших побуждений (защитить страну), но все же насилие - не наш метод. И факт убийства никуда не девается. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


АААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА !
вокруг одни убийцы !!!!! 
и они учат других убийц - как лучше профессиональней убивать и получать за это больше денег !!! АААААААААААААААААААААА

----------


## Pavel

Почитал в очередной раз самые различные рассуждения на предмет "поедать/не поедать..." и возник такой вопрос ко всем рассуждающим:

А какой "придурок" впервые объявил в качестве аксиомы, что убивать не хорошо? Почему, вдруг, это стало столь распространенным мнением? Ведь были и остались рассуждения (совершенно логичные) на предмет того, что убийство бывает хорошим, а бывает плохим, бывает оправданным, а бывает не оправданным, бывает заслуженным, а бывает не заслуженным... Да и с воровством все очень не ясно... Есть люди, для которых их накопленный материальный капитал не является потенциалом к просветлению, а есть те, кому не хватает денег, чтобы построить специальные учреждения для распространения Дхармы... Какой "дурак" насаждает эти слухи, что воровство - это плохая карма? С прелюбодеянием понятно, эту заразу воздержания "христианские импотенты" разнесли по миру. Чего от христиан вообще можно было бы ждать, если они учат действовать в согласии с волей Бога, подразумевая, что можно действовать вопреки воле Бога. Они просто логикой не обладали и не обладают по сей день.
 С чревоугодничеством опять не ясно - слово есть, а чревоугодничества как такового нет, есть омрачения, которые возникают от чревоугодничества или от отказа от чревоугодничества, от курения или от отказа от курения, от самогоноварения или от отказа от самогоноварения... Любой здравомыслящий человек понимает, что со злом не надо бороться, не надо призывать зло не совершать, т.к. понятие зла относительно, а следовательно зиждется на взращивании "Я". 

Истину надо познавать, а Истина не содержит понятий добра и зла. Истина - единственная и неопровержимо ценная, единственно самосущая, сама в себе, единственно необусловленная. Ведь не удастся унести с собой в могилу деньги, накопленные ценности, здоровье и тем более моральные ценности, вегетарианство или мясоедство, целомудрие или распутство. Лишь Истина не появляется и не исчезает. Хапнув ее побольше, и умирать не страшно - не потеряешь ничего...

Так откуда вновь и вновь появляются эти оголтелые агрессоры-крикуны о нравственности, о достойном поведении, крикуны и спорщики о понятиях "хорошо" и "плохо" среди тех, кто провозглашает Истину как главную бесспорную ценность, Истину, в которой нет места делению на "хорошо" и "плохо"? Может быть стремление анализировать свою деятельность и деятельность других на предмет нравственности - это созревшая карма бывшей христианской жизни западных буддистов? И еще вопрос: если в этом сансарном мире нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать своим и "взять с собой", то можно ли омрачения назвать своими? Я так думаю, что нельзя ничего обусловленного назвать своим, только необусловленное (Природу Будды, Нирвану, Истину, Карму...). А вы как думаете?

----------


## ullu

> Ну а если уйти от обобщения (в данном случае - "страна"), а говорить более конкретно: солдат защищал лично Вас, Ваших родителей и Ваших собственных детей. Защищал от зверств, увечий, физического насилия и т.п.?


Не честно давить на эмоции.
С точки зрения его благой кармы все равно будет убийцей.
А с точки зрения моих привязанностей - молодец.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Скот выращивают, имея мотив продать мясо потребителям (определяющее тут не "убить", а "заработать", это возможно потому, что есть спрос). Следовательно, доводы в стиле "я не лишаю жизни существо, я только покупаю мясо уже всё равно убитого, и я не при чём, так как если я не куплю, всё равно будут покупать и, следовательно, если есть спрос, то будут и убивать" -- слабые доводы, потому как если я покупаю -- значит, я потребитель, значит убивают и для меня. Потому что я один из создателей спроса. Либо ты потребитель, такой же как все потребители, либо не потребитель, третьего не дано.
Но. Каждый раз, выливая в унитаз "туалетный утёнок", мы убиваем миллионы микробов, которые, как известно из опытов на раздражимость амёб, при этом чувствуют страдания. Мы принимаем различные лекарства, для получения которых убивают скот. Мы используем клеи, желатин, мы покупаем корм своему коту -- за всем этим и за многим другим -- смерть и страдания. Будда много ходил туда и сюда -- кто знает, на скольких букашек он наступил? А в Центральной Сибири зимой, между прочим, н е в о з м о ж н о прожить, не употребляя м я с а.
Так что, IMO, все рассуждения о чудовищности мясоедства и страдании бедных курочек -- блажь, наивные сантименты и не более того. Пустое. А кролики -- это не только ценный мех, но и 3 - 4 килограмма легко усвояемого мяса, да.

----------


## Huandi

> Потому что я один из создателей спроса.


Если бы животное выращивалось не на забой, а для иных целей (для украшения пейзажа, например), но было бы убито из-за спроса на мясо, то тогда бы можно было бы говорить о таких причинах. Но так как животное сразу родилось, чтобы умереть под ножом, тут уже ничего не поделать, и вторичные причины в виде спроса на мясо на его конкретную судьбу не влияют. Вот в случае с охотой на диких животных было бы иначе. 

То есть, о чем уже писалось - в нашем мире, не кушая сосиски, человек может только воображать, что уменьшится число животных РОЖДАЕМЫХ для последующего забоя. Но, существо, влекомое кармой, не может родиться в лучшем месте, чем то, куда его влечет карма. И страдать меньше в другой форме рождения оно не будет. Сансара это замкнутый круг, и всякими "вегетарианствами" он не разрывается - это самое важное, что следует понимать.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Вы коренным образом ошибаетесь. Спрос первичен. Так как, во-первых, рождаемость скота, в т. ч. и мясного, является регулируемым процессом; и определяется наличием спроса (реальной потребительской потребностью рынка) и рентабельностью -- человек потратит средства на содержание племенного поголовья (производителей) и спарит их для получения потомства, и потом ещё потратит средства на откорм потомства только при наличии спроса; т. е. бройлер не пойдёт на яичницу ещё до рождения, вылупится и пойдёт под нож не потому, что это "само собой", а только потому, что контролируемый человеком механизм его рождения и смерти запущен по причине наличия спроса. И, во-вторых, потому, что формула "спрос рождает предложение" универсальна для всех без исключения видов производства, и животно- и птицеводство, в совокупности с рыбной ловлей, промысловой охотой и пр. не есть исключение. Спрос был до предложения.
Свиньи на ферме не родятся, если не будет спроса на свинину -- производителей не спарят и потомство не станут откармливать, если это не рентабельно. Наличие потребительской потребности на мясо, костную муку, желатин, клей и пр. определяет судьбу и само рождение будущих котлет. Именно спрос позволяет всему быть.

----------


## Huandi

Вы не совсем поняли, о чем я сказал. Спрос регулирует не смерть, а РОЖДЕНИЕ животных, выращиваемых на убой. Еще раз - РОЖДЕНИЕ. А рождается некое существо в определенном уделе только в силу своей собственной кармы. И если не родится на ферме, то родится в другом месте, где его участь будет не лучше. То есть, уменьшив спрос на мясо, нельзя улучшить участь ни одного живого существа! Вот в случае с выкупом животных - можно. А уменьшая спрос на мясо - нет. Просто проследите еще раз логическую цепочку.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Я понял, но я о другом. О том, что становясь потребителем продукции животноводства я автоматически становлюсь тем самым парнем, для которого и благодаря которому существует отрасль, осуществляется рождаемость, откорм и забой скота.
Нет потребителя -- нет отрасли -- нет именно здесь и сейчас условий для рождения и убийства скота для удовлетворения спроса на мясо -- не ставший потребителем здесь и сейчас не становится причиной убийств. Да, карма "найдёт" другое место, куда приткнуть существо на забой, но, не улучшив участи существа, не ставший потребителем не стал причиной убийства и, выходит, улучшил карму себе; т. е. уменьшив спрос на мясо улучшил, возможно, участь как минимум одного существа -- себя.
Есть потребитель -- есть отрасль –- здесь и сейчас есть условия для рождения и убийства скота для удовлетворения спроса на мясо -- потребитель становится причиной убийства. Да, существо родилось бы не на ферме, а где-то ещё, но в данном случае речь идёт не о существе, а о потребителе и его карме.
Итак, стать потребителем тут автоматически означает участвовать в создании и поддержании существования условий для рождения и убийства скота. Между прочим, никакой разницы с охотой, или с травлей микробов в унитазе, и т. п. Мы выбрасываем отходы в ведро, и где-то гибнет какой-то зверёк, задохнувшись в целлофане; мы пьём лекарства и убиваем тысячи несчастных вирусов и палочек; травим блох на оюбимом котике; случайно давим насекомых... Родившись, мы уже обречены убивать, пусть и незаметно, но неизбежно. Да и вообще мы от природы всеядны, имеем склонности хищников, так что нефиг людям париться -- Самсара от самобичеваний не изменится. И не факт, что убивать автоматически значит плохая карма.

----------


## Huandi

> Итак, стать потребителем тут автоматически означает участвовать в создании и поддержании существования условий для рождения и убийства скота.


Если нет причинной связи с ухудшением существования ни одного конкретного живого существа, то это все не имеет значения. Убийство и рождение всегда конкретно, а не абстрактно. Пока вегетарианцы вооображают абстрактно не родившихся на ферме животных, конкретные живые существа рождаются и страдают. То есть, из-за отсутствия верной логики, люди выбирают неверные средства для помощи живым существам.

Вопрос ведь очень простой - помогает ли вегетарианство, пусть косвенно, хоть одному живому существу, уменьшает ли его страдание? Ответ - нет, не помогает.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вопрос ведь очень простой - помогает ли вегетарианство, пусть косвенно, хоть одному живому существу, уменьшает ли его страдание? Ответ - нет, не помогает.


Народ, имхо, никак не врубится в совершенно простую и очевидную вещь - ничем кроме развития собственной бодхичитты никто никому помочь не может. Любое действие которое еще не опирается, не основано и не вытекает из нее скорее всего будет неблагим, поскольку у нас не хватает ни способностей, ни мудрости видеть как и к каким именно последствиям оно приведет, так же как нет и владения искусными средствами для такой помощи. Поэтому, вегетарианство, как и любая другая практика предпринимаемая для развития сострадания или в проявляемая в результате сострадания, должна быть рассмотрена только как инструмент для этого применительно к себе и относительно себя. Поэтому, претензии к мясоедам не должны возникать, поскольку ситуация и кармические особенности у них другие (ну получается у нас не есть мясо, так не получаются еще много чего, что надо было бы делать, но что получается у данного мясоеда), а если возникают, значит не все в порядке с нашей практикой (хотя у кого она в порядке-то...), хотя лицемерие и двойственные стандарты мясоедов конечно могут иногда бесить, что опять же должно быть исправлено, если есть ясное понимание "правильной" (ну, я так считаю, для меня правильной) причины и цели отказа есть мясо и создавать причины для страдания жс. Цель не спасти конкретное жс, что скорее всего совершенно бесполезно, даже исходя из рассуждений Huandi выше, а создать условия и причины для того, чтобы действительно им можно было помочь. А для этого надо быть уже или буддой или бодхисаттвой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А как быть с двойными стандартами вегетарианцев, которые не желают знать, какое количество живых существ погибает ради их фруктово-овощной диеты? И какими хитроумными способами их изничтожают (мясокомбинат выглядит гуманнее).

Я уже писал как-то, что это желание "остаться чистеньким" в сансаре и "уменьшить сумму страданий" выдаёт непонимание того, что такое страдание и сансара.

----------


## Sadhak

> А как быть с двойными стандартами вегетарианцев, которые не желают знать, какое количество живых существ погибает ради их фруктово-овощной диеты? И какими хитроумными способами их изничтожают (мясокомбинат выглядит гуманнее).


Дмитрий, 101 раз на это отвечу, что поскольку фотосинтезом мы не обладаем, то в любом случае будем убивать миллиарды мельчайших жс в процессе выращивания растений, которые имеют возможность "питаться" солнечным светом. Это неизбежно, а вот убийства жс покрупнее и с более развитой нервной системой, которая позволяет им испытывать соответственно более интенсивные физические и психические страдания - уже совершенно необязательны и опираются только на нашу привычку и любовь к вкусу их мяса. 
 Можно привести такую аналогию. Поймем ли мы человека, который при самообороне убил преступника, угрожающего его жизни, но сразу после этого убил еще пяток прохожих и после этого заявляющего, что раз между ними приниципиальной разницы нет, то и их смерти значения уже не имеют?  в одном случае он сделал, то без чего дальше жить бы явно не смог, а в другом уже сделал то же самое исключительно из своих не самых благих привычек и склонностей.

----------


## Huandi

> Это неизбежно, а вот убийства жс покрупнее и с более развитой нервной системой, которая позволяет им испытывать соответственно более интенсивные физические и психические страдания - уже совершенно необязательны и опираются только на нашу привычку и любовь к вкусу их мяса.


В случае с животным на ферме, оно было специально рождено для этого, о нем заботились, кормили, создавали все условия для недолгой жизни. Оно радовалось (смотря что за ферма, конечно) сытной жизни, а потом умерло быстро и по возможности наименее мучительно. Ничего хорошего в этом нет, но подобное рождение, возможно, лучше многих других, где животные мучаются всю жизнь в плохих условиях, голодают, болеют, а затем мучительно погибают. Трудно сказать, какое из подобных мучений в Сансаре лучше, правда ведь? А "выбирают" его по собственной карме, и только по ней.

Вы думаете, есть какая-то особая ценность прожить коровой до глубокой старости? Можете открыть приют для коров, выкупать, и кормить их там до естественной смерти. Это будет честно.

----------


## Sadhak

Про условия существования и "безболезненную смерть" коров и прочих, я уже постил здесь не раз, возвращаться не буду. Да и сейчас зря опять влез в эту тему, в 100 раз по кругу пойдем. Хотя если бы ситуация вдруг стала схожей с "Война миров" по Уэльсу (ну, где марсиане кровь людей пьют как у скота), то визга мясоедов по поводу столь аморального, негуманного и явно несправедливого и незаслуженного обращения было бы уже с избытком. Вот потому и "двойные стандарты". Не, заканчиваю тут снова, ну нафик  :Smilie: .

----------


## Huandi

> Хотя если бы ситуация вдруг стала схожей с "Война миров" по Уэльсу (ну, где марсиане кровь людей пьют как у скота), то *визга* мясоедов по поводу столь аморального, негуманного и явно несправедливого и незаслуженного обращения было бы уже с избытком.


Ничего "аморального, негуманного и явно несправедливого" в подобном не вижу. Как раз такая фантастическая ситуация демонстрирует относительность подобных понятий.

Тоже, наверное, заканчиваю тут писать. Так как логика на вегетарианцев не действует в принципе, в чем уже неоднократно приходилось убеждаться. Хотите верить, что отказ от сосисок спасает коровок, несмотря на нелогичность этого? Верьте. Только, действия на основе заблуждения ведут исключительно в плохое существование, об этом не забывайте.

----------


## Буль

> О Тхераваде.  Скажите мне, пожалуйста, в каком-нибудь Тхеравадинском монастыре готовят мясные блюда?


Наверное, нет. На то он и монастырь. На участиники БФ в подавляющемся большинстве являются мирянами.

----------


## Буль

> Следовательно, доводы в стиле "я не лишаю жизни существо, я только покупаю мясо уже всё равно убитого, и я не при чём, так как если я не куплю, всё равно будут покупать и, следовательно, если есть спрос, то будут и убивать" -- слабые доводы, потому как если я покупаю -- значит, я потребитель, значит убивают и для меня. Потому что я один из создателей спроса.


Из этой логической цепочки явно вытекает проверяемое следствие: если есть некоторая часть людей (вегетарианцев), которая не стимулирует производство мяса - то, следовательно, должен присутствовать "невостребованный остаток" в виде выживших ("спасённых") животных. Такового мы по факту не наблюдаем.

Отсюда вывод: отказ от покупки мяса не способствует избавлению от забоя животных. В любом случае забивают 100% родившихся животных. Эффективность отказа от покупки мяса: (100% всех промышленных животных) - (100% забитых животных) = (0% незабитых животных)

ЧТД.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Из этой логической цепочки явно вытекает проверяемое следствие: если есть некоторая часть людей (вегетарианцев), которая не стимулирует производство мяса - то, следовательно, должен присутствовать "невостребованный остаток" в виде выживших ("спасённых") животных. Такового мы по факту не наблюдаем.
> 
> Отсюда вывод: отказ от покупки мяса не способствует избавлению от забоя животных. В любом случае забивают 100% родившихся животных. Эффективность отказа от покупки мяса: (100% всех промышленных животных) - (100% забитых животных) = (0% незабитых животных)
> 
> ЧТД.


"*Закон, что дышло - куда пнёшь, туда и вышло.*"  :Smilie:  

Ну почему не наблюдаем по факту.  А где мы наблюдаем это или же обратное? 
*Вообщето наблюдается оно в Индии. И даже весьма. В Индии животных на мясо практически не выращивают.
*
Пока среди населения земли небольшой процент вегетарианцев, то этот остаток так же весьма мал и его съедают мясоеды. 
Но если вегетариацев будет больше, то и этот остаток станет больше, соответственно мясоеды не смогут его съесть и он будет заметен, и соответственно из-за уменьшения спроса будет переизбыток мясной продукции, то тогда производство мяса, а соответсвенно и выращивание, и забой животных на мясо, тоже *уменьшатся*.

----------


## Huandi

> а соответсвенно и выращивание, и забой животных на мясо, тоже уменьшатся.


Что уменьшит, опять же, только РОЖДЕНИЕ существ такими животными, а не их страдание... Из-за достижения этой призрачной и фантастической цели, надо ломать столько копий? Не лучше ли делать что-то более конкретное?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я вас умоляю. В ЛЮБЫХ рамках, актуальных на сей момент. Зачем опять в сторону-то уводить.


В любых рамках - нет шансов. Толькое вне любых рамок.

----------


## Gaza

Сколько раз я хотел уйти из этой ветки, но появляется очередной двоечник и нет мне покоя.

Huandi, Вы появились в этой ветке с утверждением, что Будда нигде не запрещал мяса. Я вам  показал что это ложь. 
Теперь Вы со своей убогой логикой толдычите про то что животных не спасти.
 Я в своё время преподавал математическую логику в институте. Мне смешно.
 Мясник когда идёт на работу тоже думает:" этих животных всё равно не спасти." Палач когда идёт на свою работу тоже думает: "Эти люди всё равно приговорены".
 Я, кстати, мясников мразью не считаю. Они просто несчастные, которые не встретились с дхармой. Они не понимают какую жуткую карму себе творят. Им никто не объяснил, а сами они не чувствуют. Так вышло.

 Ну так вот вегетарианец не собирается спасать кусок мяса, который уже лежит в холодильнике. Он просто не хочет ни прямо ни косвенно учавствовать в забое скота. Вот и всё.

 Меня тут назвали агитатором и рупором. Но я не агитирую. И мясоедов не осуждаю. Просто неправду не люблю очень. Я от неё болею.
 То, что вегетарианство может повредить здоровью - неправда.
 То, что Будда нигде не призывал к отказу от мяса - неправда.
 Вот всё, что я хотел сказать.
  Большая просьба к модератору закрыть тему. Сильно отвлекает от работы. :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> То, что вегетарианство может повредить здоровью - неправда.


*Это чрезвычайно опасное заблуждение!!!

Это пропаганда, показывающая (как и в целом весь тред), что жизнь человека для многих вегов ничего не стоит .*

Научные данные по вопросу таковы:

Данные с ресурса Минздрава США:




> *На сайте Министерства здравоохранения (точнее, его американского аналога) США есть статья о позитивных и негативных аспектах вегетарианства, особенно велика опасность у веганов:*
> 
> Vegetarians who abstain from dairy products or animal flesh face the greatest
> nutritional risks because some nutrients naturally occur mainly or almost
> exclusively in animal foods.
> 
> Vegans, who eat no animal foods (and, rarely, vegetarians who eat no animal
> flesh but do eat eggs or dairy products), risk vitamin B12 deficiency, which
> can result in irreversible nerve deterioration. The need for vitamin B12
> ...


http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=339




> * Однако большинство исследователей полагают, что при питании
> исключительно растительной пищей, т.е. при строгом вегетарианстве,
> возникают значительные трудности в достаточном обеспечении организма
> полноценными белками, насыщенными жирными кислотами, железом,
> некоторыми витаминами, так как растительные продукты в своем большинстве
> содержат относительно мало этих веществ. При соблюдении принципов
> строгого вегетарианства необходимо потреблять чрезмерный объем
> растительной пищи, которая соответствовала бы потребностям организма в
> энергии. При этом возникает перегрузка деятельности пищеварительной
> ...



http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=316

----------


## Tiop

> Ой, маа-маа!.... Модератор, пока не начался 1001 круг закрывайте!





> Gaza, если помните ещё, *11 марта* (сегодня *1 апреля*) я попросил обосновать вот это замечательное утверждение:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Так что все страшилки по поводу холодов - пустые фантазии, ничем необоснованные, точнее давно опровергнутые.
> 			
> ...


http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showpos...&postcount=328

Сегодня уже *3-е апреля!!!*

*Весь мир с нетерпением ждет эпохального "опровержения"!!!*

----------


## Neroli

Gaza, ну вы то на вопросы не отвчаете, то застрелится обещаете, то модератору жалуетесь. 
Возьмите уже себя в руки, больно смотреть, не мужчина, а вегетарианец какой-то.  :Wink:

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza, ну вы то на вопросы не отвчаете, то застрелится обещаете, то модератору жалуетесь. 
> Ну возьмите уже себя в руки, больно смотреть, не мужчина, а вегетарианец какой-то


Neroli, Я себя в руках прекрасно держу. Пытаюсь шутить иногда - наверное неудачно. Не нужно пытаться меня оскорблять.  Нехорошо это. И Вам не к лицу.

Какие вопросы? Tiopовские что-ли?

----------


## ullu

> Так что, IMO, все рассуждения о чудовищности мясоедства и страдании бедных курочек -- блажь, наивные сантименты и не более того. Пустое. А кролики -- это не только ценный мех, но и 3 - 4 килограмма легко усвояемого мяса, да.


Почему это блаж? Для курочки, которую убивают это никакая не блаж, а совершенно реально переживаемой ей страдание.
То, что мир устроен так, что невозможно жить одному не используя других и не причиняя им страданий не означает, что теперь нужно колбасить по максимуму.
Так мы дойдем до того, что раз я убиваю бактерий в туалете, то почему бы мне не поубивать людей на улице зверским способом когда мне скучно вдруг стало?
Вопрос не в том морально это или нет. Вопрос в том что да, курица действительно страдает когда её убивают, она страдает когда её растят черт знает в каких условиях. Она страдает и это факт, о чем здесь спорить? Утвержадть что курица не страдает - вранье. Можем ли мы сделать что-то , что бы облегчить её страдания?

----------


## Tiop

> Не нужно пытаться меня оскорблять.


Извиняюсь, обалдеть можно!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Вы не совсем поняли, о чем я сказал. Спрос регулирует не смерть, а РОЖДЕНИЕ животных, выращиваемых на убой. Еще раз - РОЖДЕНИЕ. А рождается некое существо в определенном уделе только в силу своей собственной кармы. И если не родится на ферме, то родится в другом месте, где его участь будет не лучше. То есть, уменьшив спрос на мясо, нельзя улучшить участь ни одного живого существа! Вот в случае с выкупом животных - можно. А уменьшая спрос на мясо - нет. Просто проследите еще раз логическую цепочку.


Я вот об этом тоже думала на днях, и застряла на том, что родиться на убой - это первичная причина, а быть убитым, родившись на убой - вторичная. А вторичная должна созреть. Пока животное живо можно ли сказать с уверенностью, что вторичная причина созрела и , можно ли остановить созревание вторичных причин до того момента, как существо сможет очистить их самостоятельно?

----------


## Толя

> Я в своё время преподавал математическую логику в институте. Мне смешно. Мясник когда идёт на работу тоже думает:" этих животных всё равно не спасти." Палач когда идёт на свою работу тоже думает: "Эти люди всё равно приговорены".


Наверное, только глубокие познания в математической логике способны родить подобный контраргумент, который даже не относится к тезису. Надо же, назвать себя преподавателем и так опозориться... Вам может круги Эйлера порисовать?   Вы, кстати, типичный пример преподавателя, который преподает то, что вызубрил, но сам не понял.

----------


## Gaza

> Цитата:
> Не нужно пытаться меня оскорблять.  
> 
> 
> Извиняюсь, обалдеть можно!


Tiop, дружище, что тебя удивляет? Если я тебя обидел где-то, прости, в горячке получилось. На самом деле нет у меня к тебе зла.

----------


## Gaza

Спасибо, Толя.

----------


## Gaza

Tiop, в конце концов мы с тобой мужчины - дело хозяйское. Вон Толя выше меня обидеть очень хочет. Бог с ним.

 Но когда  девушка взрослого дядю оскорбляет, который её вообще не трогал, из-за какого-то дурацкого спора о мясоедстве это мерзопакостно как-то.

----------


## Huandi

> Пока животное живо можно ли сказать с уверенностью, что вторичная причина созрела и , можно ли остановить созревание вторичных причин до того момента, как существо сможет очистить их самостоятельно?


Конкретное животное можно спасти от подобной смерти, например,  выкупив его. Но это совсем другая тема, и вегетарианцы не занимаются выкупом и содержанием коров, предназначенных на убой.

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, дружище, что тебя удивляет?


Действительно, что же меня может удивлять? ...

----------


## Спокойный

> Какие вопросы? Tiopовские что-ли?


Избирательности Вашей памяти можно только позавидовать.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

Судя по изменившемуся поведению Gaza, тема явно пошла на спад.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Neroli, я повторяю, у Вас какие ко мне вопросы?

----------


## Светлана

> *Это чрезвычайно опасное заблуждение!!!
> 
> Это пропаганда, показывающая (как и в целом весь тред), что жизнь человека для многих вегов ничего не стоит .*
> 
> Научные данные по вопросу таковы:
> 
> Данные с ресурса Минздрава США:
> 
> 
> ...


здесь вроде говорится о веганах (строгих вегетарианцах), а не о порстых вегетарианцах.
Насчет США: 
Во всех Дхарма центрах  там готовят  исключительно вегетарианскую еду (хотя отдельные ламы и практикующие могут купить себе и есть мясо, это не возбраняется).
Когда недавно там была, то пообщалась со многими людьми людьми (не только буддистами) на тему вегетарианства. Так вот, большинство, *даже те, кто ест мясо*, полагают, что это вредно. Большая часть  людей - вегетарианцы, поменьше веганов. В магазинах нет больших мясных отделов, по сравнению с остальным разнообразием продуктов. Может быть поэтому Минздрав США вывесил предупреждение веганам... Но вегетарианцы тут ни при чем. 
И вообще, там помимо всего, есть  негосударственные организации  по защите прав животных (напрмер, www.peta.org) , которые следят за тем, чтобы с животными не жестоко обращались в цирках, зоопарках, на забойных фермах. Эти люди - не буддисты, а просто добрые люди. вот так.

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, я повторяю, у Вас какие ко мне вопросы?


У Спокойного были.
Но я предлагаю Вам не отвечать на них, а просто остановится.  Старшие обычно гораздо мудрее нас подростков.   :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Следовательно, доводы в стиле "я не лишаю жизни существо, я только покупаю мясо уже всё равно убитого, и я не при чём, так как если я не куплю, всё равно будут покупать и, следовательно, если есть спрос, то будут и убивать" -- слабые доводы, потому как если я покупаю -- значит, я потребитель, значит убивают и для меня. Потому что я один из создателей спроса.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Из этой логической цепочки явно вытекает проверяемое следствие: если есть некоторая часть людей (вегетарианцев), которая не стимулирует производство мяса - то, следовательно, должен присутствовать "невостребованный остаток" в виде выживших ("спасённых") животных. Такового мы по факту не наблюдаем.
> 
> Отсюда вывод: отказ от покупки мяса не способствует избавлению от забоя животных. В любом случае забивают 100% родившихся животных. Эффективность отказа от покупки мяса: (100% всех промышленных животных) - (100% забитых животных) = (0% незабитых животных)
> 
> ЧТД.


Из того факта, что все потребители мяса являются теми самыми людьми, для которых режут скот, ни каким образом не следует, что отказ от покупки мяса должен приводить к наличию "невостребованного остатка". Как Вы правильно заметили, забивают 100% скота.
Но, повторяю, именно спрос первичен, весь управляемый цикл от рождения 100% скота до продажи готовой продукции существует благодаря спросу, покрывающему расходы и делающему отрасль рентабельной. Создание спроса первично по отношению ко всему остальному, спрос позволяет всему быть.
Разумеется, из этого не следует, что отказ от участия в создании спроса улучшит карму существ и кого-то спасёт от кармически обусловленных страданий, равно как это ничего не даёт и нам -- мы регулярно чистим зубы и моем руки с мылом, принося страдание и гибель миллиардам микробов (чувствующих существ), так что отказ от мяса (даже если бы это уменьшало кармически обусловленные страдания существ) -- меньше чем капля в море страданий и смертей.
И, как верно заметил Ув. Дмитрий Кармапенко, производство продуктов питания растительного происхождения сопряжено со страданием и смертью не меньшего (если не большего) числа чувствующих живых существ, чем производство мясо-молочной продукции и пр. Огромное множество насекомых, птичек и зверушек повыздохли для того, чтобы я скушал яблоко.
Короче говоря, сам факт даже драгоценного человеческого рождения автоматически подразумевает прямое или косвенное участие в мучении и убийстве множества живых существ; и от этого невозможно уйти в пределах Самсары. Я родился, значит я убиваю. Такова Самсара, и вегетарианство ровным счётом ничего не меняет.

----------


## Gaza

> У Спокойного были.
> Но я предлагаю Вам не отвечать на них, а просто остановится. Старшие обычно гораздо мудрее нас подростков


Neroli, спокойный спрашивал сколько лет я вегетарианствую. Семь лет. 
 И что дальше, Neroli? Что для  Вас это меняет?

----------


## Neroli

Gaza, Вы не дочитали до конца мое сообщение.

----------


## Спокойный

> Neroli, спокойный спрашивал сколько лет я вегетарианствую. Семь лет.


Ну наконец-то.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вроде все живы, ничего страшного не случилось.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> У Спокойного были.
> Но я предлагаю Вам не отвечать на них, а просто остановится. Старшие обычно гораздо мудрее нас подростков



 И Вы, судя по профилю, не подросток. 33 года - это уже очень давно не подросток. В таком возрасте обычно уже умеют себя вести.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Надо будет организовать своеобразную Дхарма-охоту для практикующих буддистов, привязанных к тёплым охотничьим воспоминаниям из "прошлой жизни". В охотхозяйствах бывают старые больные животные, страдающие от болезней или от голода, они постоянно страдают. Положить конец страданиям больного, беззубого голодного зверя -- по-моему, это очень по буддийски, хоть и немножко с кровью  :Wink: 

Сам не знаю, пошутил я, или серьёзно. Надо будет на это помедитировать...

----------


## Huandi

Нероли никому не хамила. А вот если почитать вчерашние выступления "вегов", то можно написать энциклопедию флэйма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> И Вы, судя по профилю, не подросток. 33 года - это уже очень давно не подросток. В таком возрасте обычно уже умеют себя вести.


Ну всё, пошли замечания не по сути, а по ведению - верный признак исчерпания ресурсов.

----------


## Neroli

> И Вы, судя по профилю, не подросток. 33 года - это уже очень давно не подросток. В таком возрасте обычно уже умеют себя вести.


Вы очень забавно пытаетесь манипулировать мною. Мою дочь напоминаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Утвержадть что курица не страдает - вранье. Можем ли мы сделать что-то , что бы облегчить её страдания?


ИМХО - можем.
ИМХО - но не отказом от мясоедения.

----------


## Буль

> можно ли остановить созревание вторичных причин до того момента, как существо сможет очистить их самостоятельно?


Вряд ли можно остановить созревание чужой кармы...

----------


## Gaza

> Вы очень забавно пытаетесь манипулировать мною


Мне незачем вами манипулировать. Мне даже обсуждать с Вами нечего.

----------


## Буль

> Надо будет организовать своеобразную Дхарма-охоту для практикующих буддистов, привязанных к тёплым охотничьим воспоминаниям из "прошлой жизни". В охотхозяйствах бывают старые больные животные, страдающие от болезней или от голода, они постоянно страдают. Положить конец страданиям больного, беззубого голодного зверя -- по-моему, это очень по буддийски, хоть и немножко с кровью 
> 
> Сам не знаю, пошутил я, или серьёзно. Надо будет на это помедитировать...


Надеюсь что пошутили...  :Embarrassment:  

Действовать подобным образом не порождая собственной дурной кармы ИМХО могут только бодхисаттвы, реализовавшие ануттара самьяк самбодхи. Но, мне кажется, что при наличии такой реализации бодхисаттва имеет более действенные способы действовать на БВЖС

----------


## Neroli

> Мне незачем вами манипулировать. Мне даже обсуждать с Вами нечего.


Это хорошо.
Вы ведь все равно ничего не слышите.

----------


## Буль

> Ну так вот вегетарианец не собирается спасать кусок мяса, который уже лежит в холодильнике. Он просто не хочет ни прямо ни косвенно учавствовать в забое скота. Вот и всё.


Ну не хотите - не участвуйте! Как будто Вам кто-то запрещает!




> Просто неправду не люблю очень. Я от неё болею.


Как раз с Вами тут и спорят от того, что не признают Ваши методы определения правды адекватными и неангажированными




> Большая просьба к модератору закрыть тему. Сильно отвлекает от работы.


Закрытие подобных тем по факту не приводит ни к чему другому кроме как к открытию клона. Пусть уж народ выскажется.  :Wink:

----------


## Владов

> Пусть уж народ выскажется.


Высказываться и голосовать в этой теме действительно бессмысленно.
Каждый проголосует в супермаркете денежкой. :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Ещё к "идее" Дхарма-охоты. Доподлинно известно, что для многих видов травоядных смерть от старости по факту означает смерть от голода -- когда зубы перестают расти, они постепенно стачиваются, и животное не может нормально есть. Даже если оно просто щиплет зелень губами и языком, оно не пережёвывает пищу, питательные вещества не усваиваются в достаточных количествах. Животное всё равно постепенно умирает от голода, при этом испытывая страдания не только от голода, но и потому, что не пережёванная растительная масса гниёт в желудке...
Застрелить такое животное, подарив ему быструю лёгкую смерть, это значит спасти его от двух других, более мучительных вариантов -- мучительная смерть от голода и несварения желудка, либо смерть от хищников (более гуманная, но всё же сопряжённая с большими страданиями, чем смерть от пули).

----------


## Буль

> Вообщето наблюдается оно в Индии. И даже весьма. В Индии животных на мясо практически не выращивают.


Надо же... В 2004/05 фин. году в Индии производство мяса птицы составило 2,1 млн. т.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Пока среди населения земли небольшой процент вегетарианцев, то этот остаток так же весьма мал и его съедают мясоеды.


То есть пока этого остатка не хватает даже на одного выжившего цыплёнка?  :Wink:

----------


## Gaza

Бао, дружище, как знаешь. Ты хозяин -барин.( Ничего, что я на ты? В рунете -так принято). Но я теперь точно надолго из форума уйду. После Neroli очень мерзкий осадок остался. Так что без меня.

----------


## Huandi

Gaza, по секрету - реакция "настоящего мужика", когда его так вот на форуме обвиняют в "немужицкости" - поржать над этим.  :Smilie:  Так как серьезная реакция показывает наличие комплекса на данную тему. Наличие которого настоящий мужик раскрывать на публике не должен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Но, повторяю, именно спрос первичен, весь управляемый цикл от рождения 100% скота до продажи готовой продукции существует благодаря спросу, покрывающему расходы и делающему отрасль рентабельной. Создание спроса первично по отношению ко всему остальному, спрос позволяет всему быть.


Правильно! Так вот выращивают коров, в основном молочных и мясомолочных пород, т.е. основной прибылью от них является получение молока. Для получения молока стимулируется и рождаемость (без беременности корова не даёт молоко). А забой на мясо - это уже вторичный продукт. Т.е. если вдруг все дружно перестанут есть говядину - коров всё равно будут забивать, никто не будет содержать их до смерти в пансионатах! Первичным тут является молочная промышленность, спрос на которую больше стимулируют вегетарианцы, а не мясоеды!

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Надеюсь что пошутили...  
> 
> Действовать подобным образом не порождая собственной дурной кармы ИМХО могут только бодхисаттвы, реализовавшие ануттара самьяк самбодхи. Но, мне кажется, что при наличии такой реализации бодхисаттва имеет более действенные способы действовать на БВЖС


Больше пошутил, чем серьёзно, но... По сути, такое действие, если оно чисто -- т. е. мотивированное именно состраданием к существу, является прекращением страданий существа -- на самом деле весьма эффективный способ трансформации негативных привязанностей (например, желания убивать дичь ради спортивного азарта) в освобождающие действия ума и тела. Мне кажется, что подарить более быструю и лёгкую смерть мучительно умирающему существу -- это действительно чистый поступок, проявление настроя бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Neroli

> Бао, дружище, как знаешь. Ты хозяин -барин.( Ничего, что я на ты? В рунете -так принято). Но я теперь точно надолго из форума уйду. После Neroli очень мерзкий осадок остался. Так что без меня.


Фигасе, всех кого хотели, обозвали, Tiopa вообще убить просили, а потом удивляетесь своему мерзскому самочувстию. 
Это не Нероли, дорогой товарищ, это карма.

----------


## ullu

> Конкретное животное можно спасти от подобной смерти, например,  выкупив его. Но это совсем другая тема, и вегетарианцы не занимаются выкупом и содержанием коров, предназначенных на убой.


Спасти да, а остановит ли это созревание для него вторичных причин?
То есть я его спасу, а оно потом в адах переродится потому что вторичные причины созреют позже и не во-время совсем . Тогда как если бы я его не спасла может переродилось бы человеком...Это не утверждение, а гипотеза.
Я не думала эту мысль ещё, может у кого есть соображения по этому поводу?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, дружище, как знаешь. Ты хозяин -барин.


Я не хозяин и не барин. Я, волею судеб, модератор. Только и всего.




> Ничего, что я на ты? В рунете -так принято


Ничего. Но не забывайте что вообще-то правилами этого форума так не принято

----------


## ullu

> Вряд ли можно остановить созревание чужой кармы...


Вот не знаю, у меня нету ни за, ни против пока.
То есть вообще никаких мыслей нету по этому поводу ))) Только вопрос )

----------


## Буль

> Спасти да, а остановит ли это созревание для него вторичных причин?
> То есть я его спасу, а оно потом в адах переродится потому что вторичные причины созреют позже и не во-время совсем .


_Командир никогда не опаздывает, и рано он тоже не приходит. Командир всегда появляется вовремя!_ 

Это я про созревание кармы  :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

> Спасти да, а остановит ли это созревание для него вторичных причин?


Ну, если животное окажется в хороших условиях, "в любви", то в его сознании смогут отложиться, пусть и крохотные, благие привычки. Больше ничего придумать не могу.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Многие практикующие люди весьма ограничены в финансах - факт из жизни сегодня пачка пельменей дешевле многих овощей да и гораздо проще.

----------


## Буль

> Вот не знаю, у меня нету ни за, ни против пока.


Базовая мудрость ядерной физики: "*ищите переносчик!*".

Применительно к конкретной проблеме могу сказать что мне не известен механизм внешнего воздействия на чужую карму, т.к. любое такое воздействие тут же становится частью системы, т.е. включается в понятие "карма субъекта".

----------


## Gaza

> Ничего. Но не забывайте что вообще-то правилами этого форума так не принято


ОК, не буду.

----------


## Huandi

Кстати, да. Цены на огурцы и помидорки у нас неадекватные.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Gaza, ваше поведение в теме говорит само за себя. Не думаю, что виной тут вегетарианство, но зацикленность на вегетарианстве - совершенно точно.  Если бы вы ели мясо и при этом занимались буддийской практикой, было бы лучше для всех. В том числе для страдающих существ, которых вы "спасаете" гневной болтовнёй.

----------


## До

> Если бы животное выращивалось не на забой, а для иных целей (для украшения пейзажа, например), но было бы убито из-за спроса на мясо, то тогда бы можно было бы говорить о таких причинах. Но так как животное сразу родилось, чтобы умереть под ножом, тут уже ничего не поделать, и вторичные причины в виде спроса на мясо на его конкретную судьбу не влияют. Вот в случае с охотой на диких животных было бы иначе. 
> 
> То есть, о чем уже писалось - в нашем мире, не кушая сосиски, человек может только воображать, что уменьшится число животных РОЖДАЕМЫХ для последующего забоя. Но, существо, влекомое кармой, не может родиться в лучшем месте, чем то, куда его влечет карма. И страдать меньше в другой форме рождения оно не будет.


А как же получение и взращивание тенденций к мясоедению, (если нравится мясные блюда), и тем самым перекрытие себе перерождения брахманом?




> Сансара это замкнутый круг, и всякими "вегетарианствами" он не разрывается - это самое важное, что следует понимать.

----------


## ullu

> _Командир никогда не опаздывает, и рано он тоже не приходит. Командир всегда появляется вовремя!_ 
> 
> Это я про созревание кармы


В точку )
Пойду подумаю об этом...

----------


## Huandi

> А как же получение и взращивание тенденций к мясоедению, (если нравится мясные блюда), и тем самым перекрытие себе перерождения брахманом?


Не думаю, что это так прямо действует.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Не думаю, что это так прямо действует.


А как иначе? Потенциальный брахман презирает мясоедов и не рождается в их семьях (в Индии), ни в мирах с мясоедением. (И наоборот, презирающий мясоедение (или любящий-почитающий вегетарианизм), наоборот, рождается в семье вегетарианцев, брахманом в Индии или в мирах без мясоедения (без убийства существ для этой цели, без существ рождающихся для этого удела).)

----------


## Huandi

На практике, среди брахманов полно тайных поедателей мяса. Да и брахман потом может стать буддистом  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

Не следует забывать, что карма это не что-то где-то там мистическое решающее за существ их судьбу и сталкивающее их с мучительными событиями.
Карма в явном виде заложена в наших пристрастиях. Мы сами впадаем в неконтролируемые эмоции, сами теряем внимательность, сами следуя неконтролируемым порывам оказываемся там и делаем то, что влечет за собой совершенно понятные и логически представимые последствия. 
Если человек сильно обижает другого человека своей нечуткостью, а тот, в свою очередь сильно зависим от первого, он может просто мечтать о том, чтобы причинить неприятности. 
Отказ от мяса - это благая практика, она создает благие кармические причины, но прежде всего для того, то отказывается от мяса, кто устремлен к уменьшению причин для неблагих рождений. 
Но принуждение других существ даже к самому правильному поведению во первых следует из ожесточенности принуждающего, а во вторых приводит к ожесточению принуждаемых. Создавая благие кармические причины в одном такой пропагандист благого поведения неконтролируемо закладывает дурные кармические причины для себя и для всех, кто его окружает.
Gaza, еще раз предлагаю Вам взять ответственность за Ваши неприятные чувства к форуму и к поведению в отношении Вас форумчан на самого себя. Вы достигаете этого состояния и этих чувств своим неправильным поведением.

----------


## Won Soeng

Освобождение от зависимости к комфорту (умственному и телесному) - приводит к свободе от привязанности к любой конкретной пищи. 
Но принуждая свой ум и организм отрекаться от комфорта не осознавая, как эта зависимость возникает - можно лишь нажить множество невротических заболеваний. 
Проблема фанатизма заключена в том, что человек вынужден подавлять ростки критики в собственном уме из страха признаться, что поторопился встать под знамя доброго дела, не разобрался сам в себе.  В результате такой человек не обладает способностью разбираться, он лишь обладает способностью подавлять инакомыслие. Так можно стать очень сильным в способностях отбрасывать, но не будет развита чуткость, внимательность и забота. Рано или поздно придется разрушить выстраиваемую невежеством в собственном уме стену, объявить дефолт превозносимых ценностей и начать разбираться в базовых ценностях снова. Особо упрямые делают это через тысячи рождений асурами и титанами. Иногда они становятся очень знамениты в нашей локе, ведь великие герои оставляют великие следы в истории. Часто - кровавые.

От привязанностей нужно освобождаться, а не подавлять их. Пока источник не закрыт, давление растет, пока хватает сил сдерживаться. А потом - бум! Бада бум!

----------


## Aiker

> Не праздное, а сугубо научное.   Хотел выяснить есть ли взаимосвязь между характером принимаемой пищи и агрессией. Вот беру например вегетарианца и проверяю его сообщения на БФе на агрессивность и тоже самое делаю с мясоедами. Вот пришёл к выводу , что все таки вегетарианцы менее агрессивны и более терпимы чем мясоеды.


Ваша неправда. У меня жена - кришноитка, её тошнит даже от вида яичницы на сковородке, но настолько бывает иногда просто бабой - и агрессивной, и злой, что я давно уже понял - пища не влияет на характер человека.
Ведь Будда говорил - воздерживайся от убийства живых существ
                                 - воздерживайся от употребления мяса в пищу
(общий смысл цитат из Хамаямы).
- не запрещал прямо, а говорил - воздерживайся...

(для раздумий хочу спросить - а есть насекомых - это есть мясо? Китайцы, насколько я знаю, едят).

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Большие собаки едят больше мяса, чем маленькие. Но маленькие собаки больше агрессивны, чем большие. Африканские буйволы вообще не едят мясо, но агрессивны даже больше, чем маленькие собаки. Видимо, степень агрессии вовсе не зависит от количества и качества пищи.

----------


## Спокойный

Большие и маленькие собачки тоже разные бывают.  :Smilie: 
А вообще, как я уже как-то говорил, на агрессивность и мужчин, и женщин, да и у животных то же самое, гормоны весьма влияют.
Если тестостерона много - хочется рвать и метать  :Smilie: , и вдобавок ЖРАТЬ, причем МЯСО.  :Big Grin: 
С возрастом уровень эндогенного тестостерона в мужском организме снижается, агрессивность тоже снижается, вот и Лев Толстой это заметил, сказав как-то, что настоящая мудрость приходит вместе с импотенцией.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aiker

> Большие и маленькие собачки тоже разные бывают. 
> А вообще, как я уже как-то говорил, на агрессивность и мужчин, и женщин, да и у животных то же самое, гормоны весьма влияют.
> Если тестостерона много - хочется рвать и метать , и вдобавок ЖРАТЬ, причем МЯСО. 
> С возрастом уровень эндогенного тестостерона в мужском организме снижается, агрессивность тоже снижается, вот и Лев Толстой это заметил, сказав как-то, что настоящая мудрость приходит вместе с импотенцией.


Вообще-то, подумавши, стоит отметить правоту опроса о мясоедстве.
Тестостерон - гормон, а гормон - белок. Для синтеза гормонов необходимо поступление в организм аминокислот. А идеальный состав аминокислот как раз в мясе.
Поэтому мясоед будет обладать как агрессивностью, так и более просветлённым умом - это и недостаток и достоинство одновременно на 
пути познания будды.
Вегетарианец же не будет обладать ни жизненной энергией, ни умом, потому что в растениях нет достаточно аминокислот, чтобы питать мозг.

Лев Толстой здесь прав.

----------


## Спокойный

Ещё вспомнилось, вдогонку. 
Читал где-то, что в мужском организме тестостерон собирается из холестерина, причем именно из так-называемого "плохого".

----------


## Спокойный

Сделал поиск, несчёт "собирается из" информация в моей памяти была не совсем верна, но, тем не менее.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Холестерин
\\Холестери́н, холестеро́л — природный жирный (липофильный) спирт, содержащийся в клеточных мембранах всех животных организмов. Нерастворим в воде, растворим в жирах и органических растворителях. Около 80 % холестерина вырабатывается самим организмом (печенью, кишечником, почками, надпочечниками, половыми органами), остальные 20 % поступают с пищей.В организме находится 80% свободного и 20% связанного холестерина. Холестерин обеспечивает стабильность клеточных мембран в широком интервале температур[1]. Он необходим для выработки витамина D, выработки надпочечниками различных стероидных гормонов, включая кортизол, кортизон, альдостерон, женских половых гормонов эстрогенов и прогестерона, мужского полового гормона тестостерона, а по последним данным — играет важную роль в деятельности синапсов головного мозга и иммунной системы, включая защиту от рака.\\

И, навскидку, в первых строчках яндекса.
http://www.piluli.kharkov.ua/liter/article/69/
Хороший "плохой" холестерин

----------


## Aiker

По поводу того, что гормон - белок, возможно я слишком категоричен (но это в пределах моей интуиции).

----------


## Спокойный

Любопытный сайт я сейчас нашёл.
http://cholesterol2006.narod.ru/
И, в частности, очень мне понравилась там такая мысль, что атеросклероз не связан непосредственно с притоком холестерина *с пищей*, а является следствием аутоиммунного заболевания, наподобие диабета, или дисфункций щитовидки, заключающегося в том, что холестерин производится в самом организме в излишнем количестве, в качестве компенсации на возникающую с возрастом пониженную проницаемость клеток для оного. О как.

----------


## Aiker

Да, что количество холестерина для здорового организма не зависит от того, сколько он принимает холестерина с пищей - известный факт. Поэтому я зачастую в душе посмеиваюсь над достаточно молодыми людьми, которые боятся употреблять яйца, животное масло, сыры и т.д.
Дествительно, наверно с возрастом мембраны клеток истончаются и как результат организм начинает вырабатывать самую *простую* по энергетическим затратам *броню* - холестерин.
И как результат - дисфункция мембран, а следовательно, и всего организма в целом. 
Вещества, которые в нормальном организме растворяют излишний холестерин, становится недостаточно, и обросшие холестерином клетки просто скапливаются, закрывая просветы кровеносных сосудов.
В лучшем случае мы имеем повышенное давление, в худшем - инфаркт или инсульт.
Сложное это дело... ох сложное! Вряд ли то, что я написал - правда. И то, что Вы- тоже. Мы (и наука в целом) примерно так же далеки от от понимания биохимии жизни в целом, как Аристотель до понимания теории ядерных процессов в центре Солнца......

----------


## Спокойный

Будем разбираться!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

> здесь вроде говорится о веганах (строгих вегетарианцах), а не о порстых вегетарианцах.


Говорится, что наибольшей опасности подвергаются веганы. Но говорится также и о рисках других вегетарианцев.

----------


## Aiker

Вегетарианцы, если они сознательные взрослые люди и начинают такую практику лет в  27-30, мало чем рискуют, потому что в этом возрасте мозг не требует энергетики для развития. Он уже развит.
Страдают дети, если их воспитывают в традициях веганства с малых лет.
Как правило, из них вырастают недалёкие люди а зачастую и извращённые морально и физически.
Организму для развития и роста требуется точно такой же (как минимум) набор аминокислот, который он получил в утробе материнского организма.
Растения же могут дать при всём желании не более 80% таких аминокислот, так называемых _незаменимых_
Отсюда - страдает развитие мозга данного отдельного индивида и как далёкое следствие, страдает генофонд человечества в целом.
Правильно ответил Tiop. В принципе для полноценного развития (от 0 до 27) лет человеку, если он не ортодоксальный вегетарианец, достаточно пить молоко, есть сыр, возможно яйца, возможно рыбу.
А животных для питания убивать не надо.

----------


## Tiop

> Вегетарианцы, если они сознательные взрослые люди и начинают


Извините, но ученые говорят, что рискуют. Некоторые рискуют слишком сильно - жизнью. Об этом сказано в цитатах.

----------


## Gaza

Дмитрий Кармапенко, не нужно мне на моё поведение указывать. Я веду себя вполне корректно.
Можете называть это гневной болтовней или как-то по другому, насколько у вас злобы и фантазии хватит. Мне всё равно. Я вам как-то давно ответил и на Вас своё время тратить больше не хочу.

BTR, Вам, наверное, по-мягче отвечу. Не нужно переходить на оценки чьего-то поведения, или Вам так нравится морализаторствовать?  Есть тема и будем стараться её держаться. Вы и так уже, наверное, каждому участнику форума по пятнадцать наставлений дали.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

8 лет тому назад , для меня стало неожиданностью,просто вдруг, почувствовал отвращение к мясу для меня это стало полной неожиданностью, сел на голод на недельку, после чувствовал себя великолепно и почти 2 года не притрагивался к мясной пище. После очередной голодовки, точно таким-же образом, вдруг захотелось опять попробывать. С тех пор и по сей день для меня больше нет такой проблемы,перивариваю любую органику и не забиваю себе голову.

----------


## Спокойный

Ну, подброшу дровишек, а то тема что-то завяла.  :Smilie: 
Gaza, Вы стали вегетарианцем в 40 лет.
А теперь призываете быть вегетарианцами всех поголовно.
Может, хотя бы, согласитесь, что не стоит исключать животный белок из рациона человека до полного созревания, т.е. ну, лет до 22-х?
Лично для себя, кстати, я сделал именно такой вывод - что НЕ НАДО было мне начинать вегетарианство в 17 (плюс-минус, не помню уже точно) лет, катастрофически не  хватало моему взрослеющему организму питательных веществ, хотя в деньгах у меня недостатка не было и питался я максимально разнообразно с т.з. вегетарианства.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Лично для себя, кстати, я сделал именно такой вывод - что НЕ НАДО было мне начинать вегетарианство в 17 (плюс-минус, не помню уже точно) лет, катастрофически не хватало моему взрослеющему организму питательных веществ, хотя в деньгах у меня недостатка не было и питался я максимально разнообразно с т.з. вегетарианства.


Фотку давай  свою 17-ти летнюю. В плавках. Посмотрим что делает вегетарианство с 17-ти летним организмом.  :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

Кстати, Gaza, у Вас есть очень нехорошая привычка исправлять свои сообщения задним числом. Постарайтесь, пожалуйста, сначала обдумывать свою мысль от и до, а потом её записывать. Если можно. И если уж что-то написали, то не править, и не удалять. Т.е. отвечать за... сказанное.

----------


## Аньезка

Спок)))
Я с 9-ти лет вегетарианствую. 
Правда, я не веган *сказала, запихнув в рот вареник со сметанкой*.

----------


## Спокойный

> Фотку давай  свою 17-ти летнюю. В плавках. Посмотрим что делает вегетарианство с 17-ти летним организмом.


Можно я лучше словами?  :Big Grin:  
При росте 184 весил 55 кг.
В военкомате почесали в затылке и написали 60  :Big Grin:  , видимо, чтобы лишний раз с дистрофией не заморачиваться, коли уж я всё равно в институте учился и отсрочку имел.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

Спокойный, я не хочу продолжать учавствовать в обсуждении темы. Всё что я мог сказать я сказал. Добавить мне нечего. Я хотел просто перед уходом ответить тем кто ко мне обращался.

 Тем более я вижу, что Вы поставили Neroli благодарность за её злобный выпад в мой адрес. Это говорит о Вашем отношении. Ну и зачем тогда Вам моё мнение?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Вообще, нет и не может быть универсальных диетологических норм "для всех". Существует огромное множество разных индивидуальных и объективных факторов, имеющих разное значение в зависимости от условий каждой конкретной ситуации. Возраст, пол, фенотип, здоровье, род занятий, этнические особенности, местный климат, и масса всего другого -- всё это сильно различается в различных случаях, и различия эти прямо влияют на диетологические потребности организма. Как уже писал, в той же Центральной Сибири реалии таковы, что зимой невозможно прожить, не употребляя мяса, причём сравнительно в больших количествах.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спок)))
> Я с 9-ти лет вегетарианствую. 
> Правда, я не веган *сказала, запихнув в рот вареник со сметанкой*.


Ты женщина, а тогда так вообще девочка  :Stick Out Tongue:  , и в шкуре взрослеющего мужского организма в этой жизни не была.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aiker

> Извините, но ученые говорят, что рискуют. Некоторые рискуют слишком сильно - жизнью. Об этом сказано в цитатах.


Да, конечно, но это уже совсем глупые или больные люди.
Первые начинают заниматься сыроедением, уринотерапией, килограммами едят морковь... капусту... Ну тут комментариев не предполагается. Их риск - их проблемы, скорее всего проблемы с мышлением, образованием, двойками в школе наконец.
Ведь всё просто - пища (состав) должна соответствовать по биохимическому составу элементов биохимическому составу организма на данный _момент_ (например, _момент_ - это возраст и, возможно, наследственные отклонения).
Если есть таковые, то конечно надо корректировать.

Хотя, я не исключаю и даже уверен, что не прав в это чистом логическом послании. Но большего не знаю. Для этого и пришёл на буддистский форум.

----------


## Gaza

> Кстати, Gaza, у Вас есть очень нехорошая привычка исправлять свои сообщения задним числом


 Если мне покажется, что я что-то забыл я добавлю. Если что-то зря написал уберу. Ещё вопросы?

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, я не хочу продолжать учавствовать в обсуждении темы. Всё что я мог сказать я сказал. Добавить мне нечего. Я хотел просто перед уходом ответить тем кто ко мне обращался.
> 
>  Тем более я вижу, что Вы поставили Neroli благодарность за её злобный выпад в мой адрес. Это говорит о Вашем отношении. Ну и зачем тогда Вам моё мнение?


Gaza, я смотрю данная тема совсем расшатала Вашу нервную систему.

----------


## Gaza

Моя нервная система в прекрасном порядке.

----------


## Татьяна

Кто-то спрашивал, чем кормить детей. Пожалуйста
http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo...r-children.doc 
Я так поняла, что некоторые мясоеды либо просто не читают мои посты, а только стебутся, либо соображают с трудом.
.
Для последних:
человеки, которые живут в социуме и хотя-бы примерно знакомы с правилами поведения в общественных местах, а именно с таким правилом, что мусор надо не бросать, где попало, а отправлять в специально отведённые для этого урны, контейнеры и пр. не соблюдают это элементарное правило, понятное даже людям с умственными отклонениями, по моему мнению  -  
*уроды* 
.

Убийцы на скотобойнях (практически все) работают там именно потому, что им нравится издеваться над слабыми. Это существа с нездоровой психикой, социально опасные. Животных на бойнях не просто мучительно убивают, но и совершают более мерзкие преступления, например насилуют. Б.Бардо в одной из своих книг рассказывает об этом. Кому интересно - почитайте. 
Не вижу в этом мерзком занятии какой-то несозревшей кармы или какого-либо другого смягчающего обстоятельства. Поэтому эти существа для меня - *мрази*
.
Буддисты - это в первую очередь люди, чьими жизненными приоритетами являются сострадание другим существам и ненанесение вреда. 
За мясоедением, стоит не только страдание другого существа по вине мясоеда, но и убийство. Мясоеды и только они ответственны за это. И никакие доводы не могут оправдать преступность мясоедения. Тем более из уст буддистов. Все мясоеды - *убийцы.* А те, кто еще пытается оправдаться – малодушные люди, лгуны и лицемеры. Лучше вообще молчать, чем оправдывать эту подлость...
ИМХО (для тех, кому это важно).
.
Будда - тот, кто для меня является примером по жизни, не ел мясо. 
Но даже если бы он его ел, я всё равно бы стала вегетарианкой. Потому что я не хочу быть пособницей мучений и жуткой смерти несчастных животных. Именно поэтому.
Процессы, происходящие на уровне микроорганизмов, гораздо сложнее контролировать, чем убийства животных, птиц и насекомых. И  глумиться здесь над тем, что мы убиваем микробов, используя "Доместос" - проявление безмерной глупости и примитивизма или демонстрация отсутствия аргументов. Для справки: я мою унитаз, раковину и пр., а также посуду пищевой содой. Так что я и в этой области стараюсь проявлять этику к другим существам.
Больше в этой теме я отвечать не буду.

----------


## Спокойный

> Если мне покажется, что я что-то забыл я добавлю. Если что-то зря написал уберу. Ещё вопросы?


Не надо так делать, потому что этим Вы, и я думаю, что, к сожалению, осознанно, манипулируете смыслом ответов данных Вам.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ты женщина, а тогда так вообще девочка  , и в шкуре взрослеющего мужского организма в этой жизни не была.


Не, но у меня ex-муж многолетний вегетарианец (начинал именно в подростковом возрасте) - профессионально занимался много лет греблей на байдарках и, как говорится, каное.  :Smilie:   У меня есть подруга в Израиле, которая тягает гантели и штанги (хобби такое), - она веган, и родила, веганствуя, двух здоровых детей - которые тоже веганы. Вообще, у меня нет ни одного примера из жизни, который бы подтверждал, что тут пишут про физическую неполноценность и недоразвитость вегетарианцев и веганов. 
Да, есть одна подруга, которая по моему примеру перестала есть мясо, и имеет низкий гемоглобин. Но! Когда я ее спрашиваю, как же ты ешь - она всегда признается, что очень плохо она ест (картошка, шоколадки, макароны). 

Возможно, ты также был худым  и на нервной почве. Я видела много высоких и очень худых 17-летних мальчиков, и она не были вегетарианцами. 

И потом, понимаешь, когда кто-то говорит, что был вегетарианцем, и ему было очень плохо... Нужно просто взять и сделать расклад - расписать на бумажке примерный ежедневный рацион этого человека. И я думаю, многое станет ясно.

----------


## Gaza

Вам придётся смирится - я буду продолжать так делать. Если мои исправления искажают смысл чьей-то реплики он всегда может это сказать. Но такого не помню.

----------


## Спокойный

> Возможно, ты также был худым  и на нервной почве. Я видела много высоких и очень худых 17-летних мальчиков, и она не были вегетарианцами.


Я думаю, что и это справедливо. Так что и на нервной почве, а в первую очередь, как сейчас я прикидываю, изучив литературу и обдумав свои нынешние анализы, из-за щитовидки, ибо она в первую очередь влияет на обмен веществ.
НО. И к этому-то я и веду! Что физиологию НЕЛЬЗЯ игнорировать. Что вредно вот так вот взять и стать вегетарианцем в 17 лет.

----------


## Аньезка

> Больше в этой теме я отвечать не буду.


Татьяна, спасибо Вам большое за участие в теме. :Smilie:   Мне было очень приятно узнать, что есть люди среди буддистов, которые на 98% разделяют мои убеждения. 

Я тоже ухожу из темы и призываю Gaza сделать то же самое. Мы сказали всё, что нужно, и уже не единажды.  :Smilie:  

Хорошо, что вы есть, ребята! :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Вам придётся смирится - я буду продолжать так делать.


Будете продолжать манипулировать?

----------


## Спокойный

Gaza. Вот опять Вы дописали в своё сообщение задним числом!

Этого текста
 \\Если мои исправления искажают смысл чьей-то реплики он всегда может это сказать. Но такого помню.\\
в нём не было!!

----------


## Спокойный

> Если мои исправления искажают смысл чьей-то реплики он всегда может это сказать.


Я Вам говорю. Вы исказили уже порядочно моих реплик.

----------


## Gaza

Спокойный, Вам, похоже, нечем занятся. Тут люди обсуждают вред вегетарианства. Давайте не будем им мешать. Если что-то личное пишите в личку. Хотя тоже лучше не нужно.  :Smilie:  Мне правда неохота с вами разговаривать, Я вам об этом говорил, но Вы продолжаете. На этом всё.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, Вам, похоже, нечем занятся. Тут люди обсуждают вред вегетарианства. Давайте не будем им мешать. Если что-то личное пишите в личку. Хотя тоже лучше не нужно.


А Вы ещё здесь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Ну вот, опять добавили
\\Мне правда неохота с вами разговаривать, Я вам об этом говорил, но Вы продолжаете. На этом всё.\\
Детский сад, штаны на лямках.

А на мой вопрос про взрослеющий организм так и не ответили.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> насколько у вас злобы и фантазии хватит.


Ой, кто бы говорил...  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Расслабтесь, что Вы, как новорождённые крабы стремитесь окунуться в океан причин и следствий.

----------


## ullu

> Буддисты - это в первую очередь люди, чьими жизненными приоритетами являются сострадание другим существам ...
> 
> ... эти существа для меня - *мрази*


Шикарно.
Вот так вот гнев лишает ясности.

----------


## Tiop

> Кто-то спрашивал, чем кормить детей. Пожалуйста
> http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/veganstvo...r-children.doc
> Я так поняла, что некоторые мясоеды либо просто не читают мои посты, а только стебутся, либо соображают с трудом.



*ЭТО ПРОСТО УЖАСНО!!!*

Американская Медицинская Ассоциация назвала деятельность этой пропагандистской веганской группы (авторов текста), которая якобы является каким-то "комитетом врачей", опасной, и не только для детей!!!
*
"The American Medical Association has written that it "finds the recommendations of PCRM irresponsible and potentially dangerous to the health and welfare of Americans.""*

http://tntluoma.com/beyond30/2003/12...s_a_peta_front


*"Американская Медицинская Ассоциация заявила, что она "находит рекомендации PCRM безответственными и потенциально опасными для здоровья и благосостояния американцев."*

Об этом:

(в ссылках также нелицеприятные заявления других организаций о деятельности этой группы)

http://tntluoma.com/beyond30/2003/12...s_a_peta_front
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...56C0A967958260
http://www.poynter.org/column.asp?id=2&aid=45143&custom=Al%5C's+Morning+Meeting%3A+Story+ideas+that+you+can+localize+and+enterprise.+Posted+by+7%3A30+a.m.+Mon-Fri.&view=print

Об экстремистской деятельности "группы врачей" также неоднократно резко высказывалась Американская Ассоциация Школьного Питания
The American School Food Service Association (ASFSA)

http://www.schoolnutrition.org/Index.aspx?id=858

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Прямо как в одной старой притче, когда много мудрецов передрались.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Уважаемая Татьяна, а яблоки Вы кушаете?

----------


## Светлана

*Tiop*, спасибо за ссылку с сайта Минздрава США. Я обязательно ознакомлюсь с этим материалом внимательнее, когда будет время. Но вы знаете, порой мне кажется, что правительство данной страны во всем идет на поводу у корпораций, и стимулирует спрос любыми средствами. Это не только мое мнение, но и профессиональных маркетологов.  К примеру, у них есть закон, что сотовые  антенны не опасны для здоровья, поэтому их можно ставить везде. Научным исследованиям, на основании которых принят закон, более 50-ти лет. С тех пор появилось множество других исследований и мнений, которые высказывают идею, что новые сотовые антенны могут принести вред здоровью людей в определенном радиусе. Но правительство все равно не отменяет закон о том, что можно ставить эти антенны повсюду (основываясь на исследованиях 50ти летней давности). Поэтому антенны  ставят на крышах жилых домов, несмотря на то, что есть много исследований, которые утверждают, что это может вызвать рак через долгий период времени, а также  расстройства сосудистой системы у престарелых людей. В результате по всей стране миллиона два (могу ошибиться) этих злополучных вышек с антеннами, они буквально повсюду. В городах - по три на район, на трассах - каждые  1000 метров. Их даже под деревья маскировать начали. Для примера, в всей России антенн  в 12 раз меньше. Правительство США закрывает на это глаза, пока никто не начал бить тревогу (раком-то люди начнут болеть лет через 20). Думают только о деньгах. 
Поэтому я не особо склонна доверять всему, что пишут на правительственных сайтах, особенно если это косвенно  касается потребителського спроса. Но это лично мое мнение...


*Neroli, Спокойный и ко*!
ребята, ну что вы на человека накинулись? совсем уже не по теме разговариваете, а одни выпады...  Если хотите ссориться, то делайте это  в личке, а мы  здесь вегетарианство и мясоедение  обсуждаем вообще-то.
Кстати, с интересом следила, кто первый остановится - вы, Спокойный, или Gaza. Для меня результат весьма показателен.
Читая последние страницы этой темы, даже не верилось,  что нахожусь на буддийском форуме.

Gaza, вы не расстраивайтесь.  дело не в том, что люди злые, просто бывает такая ситуация, когда они не готовы воспринять, то, что вы говорите. Поэтому возникает непонимание.   Уверена, что во других сообществах вас бы поняли и обсудили данную тему без напряженности. В США и Европе есть очень много людей, разделяющих  похожее мнение. Или не разделяющих, но готовых к *конструктивным дискуссиям* на данный счет. А мы всегда немножко позади, что поделать  :Smilie: 

Кстати, пара сайтов по защите животных всем, кому будет интересно: 

www.zhestokosti.net
www.animalrights.ru

----------


## Спокойный

Вот тут про PCRM по полной программе.
http://www.activistcash.com/organiza...iew.cfm/oid/23

----------


## Aleksey L.

кстати, 
любопытная строфа из Атхарваведы: 

Мать должна отвергать в качестве мужа своей дочери, мясо-еда, компаньона мясо едов, мужика насильственного по природе, свирепого/жестокого подобно волку, вора, поседевшую персону, того кто страдает от гонореи, щеголя, того кто с негибкой шеей как у медведя, того кто страдает от фотофобии. (Atharva.8.6.2)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Очень помогают финики.

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, Спокойный и ко!


Ну вот Спок, в потоке ума Светланы мы c тобой попали в одно место...  :Smilie: 
Фулиганьё.

----------


## Tiop

> Tiop, спасибо за ссылку с сайта Минздрава США. Я обязательно ознакомлюсь с этим материалом внимательнее, когда будет время.


Светлана, не за что!

В статье ссылки на самые современные на момент публикации научные исследования.

И что показательно - в одобренном Мин Образования и Науки учебном пособии пособии для ВУЗов последних лет по соответствующей тематике, цитаты из которого я привёл специально, написано ровно то же самое.




> Научным исследованиям, на основании которых принят закон, более 50-ти лет.


Мне Ваши слова представляются сомнительными.

Я знаю, что проблема воздействия ЭМП на человека на сегодняшний день остаётся спорной:




> "Предложения ВОЗ по Проекту Изучения Влияния Электромагнитных Полей; Влияние Радиополей Мобильных Телекоммуникаций на Здоровье; Рекомендации Органам Государственной Власти"
> 
> В связи с растущей обеспокоенностью вредным воздействием на здоровье, которое могут оказывать электромагнитные поля (ЭМП), и с тем, что люди во всем мире, как в развитых, так и в развивающихся странах, испытывают на себе это воздействие, Всемирная Организация Здравоохранения (ВОЗ) в 1996 году основала Международный Проект по Изучению Влияния Электромагнитных Полей, с целью выявления последствий вышеупомянутого воздействия. Проект был основан в логическом соответствии с научными действиями, относящимися к исследованию данной проблемы, которые следует предпринять в обозримом будущем.
> ...
> 
> Опасность подвергнуться высокому уровню облучения ЭМП, в основном, выражается в термальном эффекте и регламентируется в соответствии с международными стандартами (ICNIRP, 1998). Опасность "термального эффекта" расценивается как чрезмерная пороговая величина, ниже этой величины облучение не представляет опасности для здоровья. Однако в данный момент нет абсолютной уверенности в губительном влиянии высокочастотного облучения на здоровье человека.
> 
> Однако, многие отчеты, представленные в научной литературе, утверждают, что воздействие низких радиочастот на биологические системы не наносит ущерба здоровью. Для того, чтобы разъяснить эту проблему ВОЗ определила ряд исследований, направленных на более точную оценку рисков, связанных с воздействием ЭМП, которые проводятся по всему миру....


http://www.sotovik.ru/news/articles/article_1897.html

(я знаю, что многие считают, что само общение по сот.телефону с прижатой к голове трубкой вредно, насколько это соответствует действительности мне сложно сказать, но нужно, наверное, иметь в виду)

В то же время я знаю, и Вам наверное известно, какие деньги выделяются в США на оздоровительные проекты, общеизвестна и не требует лишних объяснений озабоченность американского правительства и общества состоянием здоровья американцев.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Да Аннушка уже давно разлила масло.

----------


## Tiop

> Вот тут про PCRM по полной программе.
> http://www.activistcash.com/organiza...iew.cfm/oid/23


Вице-президент Американской Медицинской Ассоциации :

“They are neither responsible nor are they physicians.”

"Они не только безответственные, но и вообще не врачи".  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> вот и Лев Толстой это заметил, сказав как-то, что настоящая мудрость приходит вместе с импотенцией.


Ну.. Толстой это именно про себя сказал... Поясняю не углубляющимся в творчество Льва Николаича: он говорил это без обобщений!!!!  :EEK!:  

Просто хочу чтобы у читающих форум мужчин, паче если они импотенты, не возникало вредных иллюзий того, что, в результате упомянутого выше факта, они автоматически становятся мудрыми  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Тестостерон - гормон, а гормон - белок.


 :Confused:   :Confused:  Гормон - это неорганика в жире!!! Какой белок???




> Для синтеза гормонов необходимо поступление в организм аминокислот.


Как пишут сейчас в поп-интернете: УЖОС!  :Mad:   Открываю великую тайну средней школы: для синтеза гормонов необходимы жиры + микроэлементы...  :Mad:  




> А идеальный состав аминокислот как раз в мясе.


Угу...  :Mad:   Осталось только узнать у автора как он определил "идеальный" состав аминокислот...  :Mad:  




> Поэтому мясоед будет обладать как агрессивностью, так и более просветлённым умом


Ёлки-палки! А я-то штаны просиживаю в медитациях! А оказывается нужно просто жрать больше аминокислот - вот тебе и просветление!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> Дествительно, наверно с возрастом мембраны клеток истончаются и как результат организм начинает вырабатывать самую *простую* по энергетическим затратам *броню* - холестерин.


Когда мембрана клетки истончается - клетка отмирает в результате (в основном) окисления. Таких случаев в организме человека - сотни тысяч раз на дню, без видимых последствий  :Frown:  




> И как результат - дисфункция мембран, а следовательно, и всего организма в целом.


Дисфункция мембран клеток - это очень комплексная проблема, и она явно не вызвана истончением мембран тех же клеток! Последнее вроисходит в 90% случаев в результате воздействия свободных радикалов




> Вещества, которые в нормальном организме растворяют излишний холестерин, становится недостаточно, и обросшие холестерином клетки просто скапливаются, закрывая просветы кровеносных сосудов.


УЖОС!  :Mad:  Отказываюсь комментировать!  :Cool:  




> В лучшем случае мы имеем повышенное давление, в худшем - инфаркт или инсульт.


УЖОС!  :Mad:  




> Вряд ли то, что я написал - правда.


Слава буддам что Вы это написали! А то я уже начал бояться собственного инсульта с облепленными излишним холестерином клетками  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Вегетарианцы, если они сознательные взрослые люди и начинают такую практику лет в  27-30, мало чем рискуют, потому что в этом возрасте мозг не требует энергетики для развития. Он уже развит.
> Страдают дети, если их воспитывают в традициях веганства с малых лет.
> Как правило, из них вырастают недалёкие люди а зачастую и извращённые морально и физически.
> Организму для развития и роста требуется точно такой же (как минимум) набор аминокислот, который он получил в утробе материнского организма.
> Растения же могут дать при всём желании не более 80% таких аминокислот, так называемых _незаменимых_
> Отсюда - страдает развитие мозга данного отдельного индивида и как далёкое следствие, страдает генофонд человечества в целом.
> Правильно ответил Tiop. В принципе для полноценного развития (от 0 до 27) лет человеку, если он не ортодоксальный вегетарианец, достаточно пить молоко, есть сыр, возможно яйца, возможно рыбу.


Начинаю отвечать на Ваши сентенции пачками. Не от неуважения к Вам, просто я не понимаю откуда эти сведения? Я просто теряюсь в догадках:  Вы просто решили посмеяться над биологией? Если нет - могу оспорить каджую Вашу фразу посредстом формул оргхимии!

PS. Сейчас уважаемый Gaza "запишет" меня в потенциальные вегетарианцы...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Но я, как и он, за правду!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Не, но у меня ex-муж многолетний вегетарианец (начинал именно в подростковом возрасте) - профессионально занимался много лет греблей на байдарках и, как говорится, каное.   У меня есть подруга в Израиле, которая тягает гантели и штанги (хобби такое), - она веган, и родила, веганствуя, двух здоровых детей - которые тоже веганы. Вообще, у меня нет ни одного примера из жизни, который бы подтверждал, что тут пишут про физическую неполноценность и недоразвитость вегетарианцев и веганов.


Три человека из 6 миллиардов - это ниже порога статистического шума. Есть ещё факты? Ну, там, хотя бы несколько сот тысяч человек?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> К примеру, у них есть закон, что сотовые  антенны не опасны для здоровья, поэтому их можно ставить везде. Научным исследованиям, на основании которых принят закон, более 50-ти лет. С тех пор появилось множество других исследований и мнений, которые высказывают идею, что новые сотовые антенны могут принести вред здоровью людей в определенном радиусе.


Каким образом??? Сами-то подумайте!!!  :Mad:  




> Поэтому антенны  ставят на крышах жилых домов, несмотря на то, что есть много исследований, которые утверждают, что это может вызвать рак через долгий период времени


Ага, через 150 лет воздействия у пацента оказалось...  :Big Grin:  




> а также  расстройства сосудистой системы у престарелых людей. В результате по всей стране миллиона два (могу ошибиться) этих злополучных вышек с антеннами, они буквально повсюду. В городах - по три на район, на трассах - каждые  1000 метров. Их даже под деревья маскировать начали.


Ну чо - Вам пора вместе с экологичной утилизацией собранных банок отказаться от сотовой связи - от этого связи станет меньше... и ни одно дерево не пострадает!  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Очень помогают финики.


Куда?  :Confused:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Вопрос. Насколько вероятно с буддийской точки зрения, что некоторые веганы это перерождения травоядных, а веганство и антипатии к мясоедам это кармически обусловленные тенденции из прошлых воплощений?

----------


## Yeshe

*Карма Дордже*, это все вопросы из серии рассуждения об отравленных стрелах, из какого лука они выпущены, кем и почему. Поможет ли кому-то, если вегетарианство и антипатия к мясоедам имеет такое происхождение? 

Практикуйте лучше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос. Насколько вероятно с буддийской точки зрения, что некоторые веганы это перерождения травоядных, а веганство и антипатии к мясоедам это кармически обусловленные тенденции из прошлых воплощений?


Пийсят на пийсят  :Wink:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вы знаете 50 : 50 вполне дипломатично,никогда и не подумал бы, вроде вполне мирная тема, но иногда напоминало,что-то вроде"Гос. дума принемает закон о корупции".

----------


## Светлана

> Каким образом??? Сами-то подумайте!!!


не поняла....




> Ага, через 150 лет воздействия у пацента оказалось...


через  20-25. Извините, что сразу не назвала  количество лет. сути это не меняет.



> Ну чо - Вам пора вместе с экологичной утилизацией собранных банок отказаться от сотовой связи - от этого связи станет меньше... и ни одно дерево не пострадает!


одно дело - совсем отказаться от сотовой связи, а другое дело - пролоббировать закон о том, ЧТО АНТЕННЫ НЕЛЬЗЯ СТАВИТЬ НА ЖИЛЫХ ДОМАХ, пока этот вопрос до конца не исследован, и тем более  в таких количествах, которые есть сейчас, например, штате Нью-Йорк.

Tiop, да, вы правы что вопрос до конца не изучен. Но вы попробуйте замерить радиацию спец. прибором ради интереса. Я пробовала. Она есть. 
Есть как мнения за, так и против. Напрмер (это против):
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-st...602.html?r=RSS
У меня в данный момент друг судится с одной компанией, которые хотят поставить на  крыше их жилого дома 18 антенн. Причем не спрашивая жильцов. Если это не слишком сложно, попробуйте поставить себя на место этих людей, хотя бы на пару минут.
 То, что вопрос "до конца не изучен", не оправдывет правительство, которое закрывает глаза на то, что антенн уже слишком много.  

Хотя это не по нашей теме, я это написала, повторяю еще раз, чтобы привести пример того, почему лично я не доверяю правительственным сайтам и исследованиям, когда чо-либо касается спроса и денег.

----------


## куру хунг

Одного не могу понять.
 Почему веги не пукают.

 Лично я б можь и попытался сьесть иногда кусок какой-нить травы( ради сострадания вегам),
 но  мой желудок такие начинает вытворять дела....,
 короче-мама-не горюй. без противогаза рядом находиться нельзя, я уже как то привык, но иногда забыв открыть форточку после приёма(очень здоровой пищи.к примеру сьесть яблоко))
 я бываеть- чуть не теряю сознание  от разных метанов выходящих из моей жопы.
 Есстесно потом я начинаю СОСТРАДАТЕЛЬНО, трескать нормальнуя человеческую еду.

----------


## Alex

Ура!!! Куру Хунг вернулся!!!

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Куру Хунг спасибо Вам,за простые слова.

----------


## Спокойный

Светлана, читая Вас, я придумал, о чём еще можно поболтать в этой теме.  :Smilie: 
О ГМО! Кстати, что Вы думаете про генно-модифицированные продукты? Непосредственно касающаяся вегетарианцев тема, кстати!  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

куру хунг, ты мне вот что напомнил,  :Smilie:   когда я с мясоедения перешел на вегетарианство - экскременты перестали пахнуть ВООБЩЕ.  :Smilie:  Запах постепенно появился через месяц-другой, но другой и слабенький.  
Это я просто так, для поддержания разговора.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> И никакие доводы не могут оправдать преступность мясоедения. Тем более из уст буддистов. Все мясоеды - *убийцы.* А те, кто еще пытается оправдаться – малодушные люди, лгуны и лицемеры. Лучше вообще молчать, чем оправдывать эту подлость...


Можете начать перечисление  :Stick Out Tongue: убийц :Stick Out Tongue:   со своего Коренного Гуру,  гы ...

Вегетарианство явно не всем на пользу эмоциональному здоровью идет, наверное есть какие-то противопоказания или несовместимости. На сетках с овощами в маркетах пора лепить "прежде чем стать вегетарианцом, проконсультируьтесь с вашим лечащим врачом" и рядом список несовместимостей.

----------


## Won Soeng

Светлана, по тому же принципу я не доверяю исследованиям, которые оплачиваются заинтересованными организациями и людьми. Исследования питания оплачиваются: организациями зарабатывающими на спорте, организациями зарабатывающими на "здоровом образе жизни", и организациями зарабатывающими на производстве продуктов питания. Я кого-то упустил? Да, еще "зелеными" - в поддержку движения против разнообразных генномодифицированных продуктов и еще - политиками, желающими на страхе и панике обывателей перед различными катастрофами усилить свою власть и влияние. И когда я читаю о "независимых" исследованиях сразу возникает стойкий вопрос - "независимых" от кого? От производителей, которые находятся на первом месте по обороту, заказанные производителями мечтающими это первое место занять?
Если беспристрастно копнуть этот вопрос, то незаинтересованных сторон, готовых не только в исследования, но и в их огласку, вкладывать серьезные деньги - Вы не найдете. То что в коммерции называется "рекламой", в "некоммерческих" организациях называется пропагандой. Коммерческие организации продают товары и услуги, ради продажи которых рекламируются, некоммерческие организации продают идеи (чаще всего скандальные, они легче продаются), ради сборов, взносов и пожертвований от тех, кто становится жертвой этой пропаганды. 
Я очень хочу найти исключения. Я верю, что они есть. Я нахожу действительно искренние мотивы в действиях и мыслях "рядовых" членов всяческих организаций. Иногда даже обнаруживаются по настоящему бескорыстные организации щедро финансируемые обеспеченными людьми, но снова - разнообразные миссии не большого масштаба и простой структуры. С ростом структуры появляется бюрократия и распределение финансов и борьба за эти финансы, необходимость доказывать, что ты расходуешь деньги, которые тебе доверили на действительно важные дела, и менеджмент перестает быть бескорыстным, потому что для убеждения множества людей необходимо тратить деньги не только на то, на что они их дают, но и на то, чтобы пропагандировать те способы, которыми эти деньги расходуются...

В общем достаточно только начать задумываться.
Вот "друг судится" против 18 антенн. Этот друг вряд ли сам проводил исследования о вреде или пользе этих самых антенн, верно? Он "купил" идею о том, что эти антены вредны. Он платит за покупку этой идеи своими усилиями и своими деньгами на судебные издержки и на агитацию людей (т.е. расширение пропаганды, жертвой которой он стал)
Правительства не должны реагировать на панику и страх. А предъявить правительствам результаты исследований, которые бы говорили, что электромагнитные излучения таким-то и таким-то образом вредят здоровью людей пока никто не смог. Правительства не должны исключать возможности, что результаты таких исследований могут быть предъявлены, но не должны в результате кем-то раздуваемой паники и пропаганды вносить ничем не подтвержденные (то есть, произвольные) ограничения.

----------


## куру хунг

> Ура!!! Куру Хунг вернулся!!!


 Обет молчания , однако, иногда пользительно брать.

 У меня есть ноу- хау, могу поделиться  из сострадания  для тех кто устал говорить и жевать(особливо для тех кто жуёт траву). :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> С ростом структуры появляется бюрократия и распределение финансов и борьба за эти финансы, необходимость доказывать, что ты расходуешь деньги, которые тебе доверили на действительно важные дела, и менеджмент перестает быть бескорыстным, потому что для убеждения множества людей необходимо тратить деньги не только на то, на что они их дают, но и на то, чтобы пропагандировать те способы, которыми эти деньги расходуются...


 БТР . вы смотирте в корень.
 Респект и уважуха.

----------


## Светлана

> Вот "друг судится" против 18 антенн. Этот друг вряд ли сам проводил исследования о вреде или пользе этих самых антенн, верно?


Нет, неверно.



> Он "купил" идею о том, что эти антены вредны. Он платит за покупку этой идеи своими усилиями и своими деньгами на судебные издержки и на агитацию людей (т.е. расширение пропаганды, жертвой которой он стал)


Вы ошибаетесь. Он-то как раз проводил эти исследования, хотя и поверхностно. Однако даже если бы и не проводил, необязательно быть ученым, чтобы вынести свое мнение о том, вредны эти антенны или нет. Для этого нужно почитать разную литературу, поговорить с людьми и учеными, придерживающимися  разных мнений, возможно  провести свой эксперимент  и потом вынести свое мнение. Так вот, даже представители сотовых компаний говорят о наличии  "приемлемого риска". 
 Причем здесь "жертва пропаганды"? Какая вообще "пропаганда"? В данной проблеме есть две  идеи (позиции): о "вредности" или о "приемлемом риске". Ни то, ни другое "пропагандой" назвать никак нельзя.
BTR, следуя вашей логике, можно сказать, что знания, полученнные нами в школе по химии или там физике (не говорю по историю!), тоже являются "пропагандой", поскольку дети верят учителям. Мне жаль тратить время на написание этого сообщения, и вообще мы уходим от темы. Поскольку исходя из того, как вы выражаете свои мысли выше, я уже догадываюсь, что вы напишите в следующем сообщении, поэтому хочу заранее извиниться, что  не смогу ответить.

*Спокойный*, про генно модифицированные продукты я мало осведомлена, поэтому не смогу с вами это обсудить. Единственное, что я знаю, так это то, что в США все помешаны на марке "Органик", которая подразумевает под собой отсутствие оных, а также любых химических компонентов. Половина данных продуктов - вегетарианские.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий, 101 раз на это отвечу, что поскольку фотосинтезом мы не обладаем, то в любом случае будем убивать миллиарды мельчайших жс в процессе выращивания растений, которые имеют возможность "питаться" солнечным светом.


Ну, не таких уж мельчайших. Черви и жуки. Мыши-полёвки.




> Это неизбежно, а вот убийства жс покрупнее и с более развитой нервной системой, которая позволяет им испытывать соответственно более интенсивные физические и психические страдания...


То есть всё-таки жизнь жука и курицы, мыши и коровы неравноценны? У мышей нервная система имеется.




> ...уже совершенно необязательны и опираются только на нашу привычку и любовь к вкусу их мяса.


Точно так же можно дойти в рассуждениях и до того, что совершенно необязательно сажать пшеницу и картофель (кстати, эта пища действительно не такая уж полезная), лакомиться овощами и фруктами. Нарвали снити и крапивы - и будя. Опять же, солнцееды появились, на фотосинтез переходят.

----------


## Спокойный

> Единственное, что я знаю, так это то, что в США все *помешаны* на марке "Органик", которая подразумевает под собой отсутствие оных, а также любых химических компонентов. Половина данных продуктов - вегетарианские.


Вот-вот, миллиардный бизнес.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Светлана, Вы правы, обучение в школе - это тоже в значительной степени пропаганда. Что читать, как читать, как понимать, какие делать выводы. 
По физике и химии, правда, ставятся эксперименты, но то, как именно их интерпретировать даются "подсказки"
Пропаганда - это не значит нечто безусловно плохое. Нужно лишь не становиться ее жертвами. Никто не мешает сомневаться и искать, доверять, но проверять, верить, но не исключать обратного.
Вы вправе верить, что будто бы доказан риск антен на крыше жилого дома, даже не задумываясь о том, что это за риск и как конкретно он влияет на организм. А я вот не готов верить просто утверждению об этом, мне интересно, что это конкретно, как это исследовано, как интерпретированы результаты экспериментов, можно ли эксперименты воспроизвести, возможна ли другая интерпретация результатов и т.д.
Я не исключаю, что если я что-то считаю опасным, а окружающие нет, что меня не поймут, и мне придется доказывать это. 
Вероятно, но с низкой вероятностью, что я обнаружу действительные доказательства излучения электромагнитных волн в тысячемегагерцовом диапазоне (длина волн порядка 1-3 дециметров, мощность - десятки Ватт, сравните с характеристиками микроволновых печей - сотни гигагерц, сотни Ватт, таких печей в каждом доме - десятки)
Поймите правильно, "исследовать" - значит проводить эксперименты, наблюдения, публиковать и обсуждать эти эксперименты, наблюдения и интепретацию результатов, потому что можно сделать ошибки и прийти к неправильным выводам. Суд - это не то место, где подтверждаются результаты исследований. Там они могут быть признаны существенными или несущественными для конкретного дела.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот примерное соотношение вегетарианства и спасения животных. Это все равно, что отказаться от использования огня, в надежде на снижение числа пожаров. Ведь если все откажутся от огня, наверное пожаров станет меньше? Если собственный отказ от мяса кажется таким большим подвигом, что его нужно подкреплять великой миссией спасения животных от страданий - лучше не отказываться от мяса. Будет меньше повода для иллюзий, заблуждений, фанатизма, агрессии, неуважительного и непочтительного отношения к близким и далеким людям.
Пропаганду отказа от мяса все таки стоит признать сектой, не имеющей никакого отношения к Дхарме Будды, отвлекающей внимание от слов Будды и от практики, делающей излишние акценты и возмущающей и без того омраченные умы.
Может быть хватит уже сеять рознь по вегетарианскому признаку среди буддистов? Экстремизм в Буддизме на почве вегетарианства - отличный заголовок для скандальной газеты  :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

BTR спасибо,очень точно сказано,да по уху бы ещё.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR спасибо,очень точно сказано,да по уху бы ещё.


Нет причин, да и смысла. Оно конечно бывало и за меньшее пальцы отрубали, но о просветленном таким способом только об одном история слухи доносит. Я все-таки за доброе слово без пистолета. Дольше, зато надежнее.

----------


## куру хунг

Как когда то пел Б.Г.-

 _Есть люди к которым обращаются на ВЫ,
- Есть люди у которых 104 головы.

 Дополню от себя:
 -есть люди у которых желудок не способен вырабатывать ферменты для расщепления  растительных белков.


 К ним к примеру отношусь я.

 Я несколько раз пробовал питаться всякой-разной травой. Исключительно эксперимента ради.
 Друзья-травоеды- это невозможно.

 Как бы мне не рассказывали поборники здрового питания, что можно типа ухренакать энное количество картохи или макарон к примеру), у меня не получается. Я вечно голоден. Это раз.

 Второе- я уже говорил, как в том анекдоте:
 - поручик,шампанское напоминает мне запах роз, а от пива я пержу. :Stick Out Tongue:  
 Я не токмо пержу, мне просто очень тяжело 
часто становиться после приёма миски картохи или риса. я вообще становлюсь-неработоспособен.
 Потому как-одно дело в мой желудок бросить150-200 гр мяса , или 300-400 гр картохи. Я просто засыпаю, моему организму тяжело всю эту хрень перерабатывать.

 Не надо мне приводить некие исследования всемирпрных ассоциаций врачей  о вреде чего=то там
 Эти исследования для идиотов.
 Главное исследоввание которое может убеждать-
 это его личный жизненный опыт.

 мой личный опыт говорит о том, что некая часть людей , называющая себя вегами, весьма отвратительная публика.

 Как однажды сказал участик этого форума:
 -Они просто не знают, что в процессе буддисткой практики делать со своим УМОМ, и начинаються кренделя с телом.,
  САМОЕ ПЕРВОЕ ЧТО ПРИХОДИТ В ГОЛОВУ этих людей:
 - а давай ка я чо-нить со своим телом учудю,
 это очень просто, не требует никаких умственных усилий и т. д., тем более под рукой книжка Филлипа Капло :Stick Out Tongue:  , и там гриться, что все остальные *censored*, кто ест трупы животных.
 Враз становишься *censored* буддистом.

 А нинана, практиковать, нинада, учит тексты-нинада.
 Выходишь на БФ, и начинаешь гундосить:
- Ну какиежь вы*censored* буддисты, зверушек негодяи не любите, 
 ВОТ МЫ ВЕГИ, ТРУБИМ В НАСТОЯЩУЮ ДУДУ.

----------


## Владов

куру-хунг, лучше б вы и дальше молчали. я такого поноса в жизни своей еще не слышал :Smilie:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Куру Хунг - браво Вы мой кумир.

----------


## Спокойный

> -Они просто не знают, что в процессе буддисткой практики делать со своим УМОМ, и начинаються кренделя с телом.,


Вот в этом однозначно что-то есть...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Куру-хунг зашел с козырей. Следущий ход - еще через месяц.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (12.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

> не поняла....


Я спрашивал каким образом "новые сотовые антенны могут принести вред здоровью людей в определенном радиусе". Механику вреда опишите, пожалуйста!  :Big Grin:  




> через  20-25. Извините, что сразу не назвала  количество лет. сути это не меняет.


Обоснование даты, пожалуйста, сообщите!




> вы попробуйте замерить радиацию спец. прибором ради интереса. Я пробовала. Она есть.


Результаты приведите, пожалуйста! Чем мерили? Рулеткой? Пипеткой?  :Wink:   "Она есть" - это единственная градация прибора?  :Wink:  Смешно! И грустно. Никакой радиации там быть не может! Если бы с помощью состовой антенны можно было бы расщеплять атомные ядра... Даже слов нет. Просто ядьте с карандашом в руках и посчитайте требуемое количество энергии, необходимое для инициации расщепления ядер стабильных элементов. И сами признаете что никогда Вы не замеряли никакой радиации у сотовых антенн...  :Frown:  




> У меня в данный момент друг судится с одной компанией, которые хотят поставить на  крыше их жилого дома 18 антенн. Причем не спрашивая жильцов.


Судится с ответчиком из-за несовершённого деяния????  :EEK!:   И кто выигрывает? Смешно до жути!  :Big Grin:  




> То, что вопрос "до конца не изучен", не оправдывет правительство, которое закрывает глаза на то, что антенн уже слишком много.


"Слишком" - это чей критерий?  :Wink:  




> Хотя это не по нашей теме, я это написала, повторяю еще раз, чтобы привести пример того, почему лично я не доверяю правительственным сайтам и исследованиям, когда чо-либо касается спроса и денег.


Зато, как я вижу, безоговорочно доверяете другим сайтам...  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> Результаты приведите, пожалуйста! Чем мерили? Рулеткой? Пипеткой?   "Она есть" - это единственная градация прибора?  Смешно! И грустно. Никакой радиации там быть не может! Если бы с помощью состовой антенны можно было бы расщеплять атомные ядра... Даже слов нет. Просто ядьте с карандашом в руках и посчитайте требуемое количество энергии, необходимое для инициации расщепления ядер стабильных элементов. И сами признаете что никогда Вы не замеряли никакой радиации у сотовых антенн...   :


Женщины, просто, часто не понимают разницу между радиацией (поток альфа и бетта частиц плюс гамма излучение) и СВЧ  :Frown:

----------


## Буль

Однако это не мешает им "замерять", и делать на основании этих "замеров" далеко идущие заявления...  :Mad:

----------


## Светлана

> Я спрашивал каким образом "новые сотовые антенны могут принести вред здоровью людей в определенном радиусе". Механику вреда опишите, пожалуйста!


Уважаемый Бао, если вам так интересно узнать "механику  вреда", то почитайте пожалуйста литературу. Если вам и вправду интересно, и вы все это говорите на ради того, чтобы поспорить, то на днях могу вам дать названия книг. 




> Обоснование даты, пожалуйста, сообщите!


см. там же.




> Результаты приведите, пожалуйста! Чем мерили? Рулеткой? Пипеткой?   "Она есть" - это единственная градация прибора?  Смешно! И грустно. Никакой радиации там быть не может! Если бы с помощью состовой антенны можно было бы расщеплять атомные ядра... Даже слов нет. Просто ядьте с карандашом в руках и посчитайте требуемое количество энергии, необходимое для инициации расщепления ядер стабильных элементов. И сами признаете что никогда Вы не замеряли никакой радиации у сотовых антенн...


прибор такой, я не знаю, как он называется. прямоугольной формы, есть экран со шкаолй красный-оранжевый-зеленый. При перемещении в пространстве изменяет цвет. При наведении на антенны в радиусе килолметра становится желтым.



> Женщины, просто, часто не понимают разницу между радиацией (поток альфа и бетта частиц плюс гамма излучение) и СВЧ


вполне возможно. в любом случае, замеряла бы я или нет, сути не меняет. Есть разные мнения, как против (со стороны некоторых ученых), так и "приемлемый риск" (со стороны сотовых компаний). а законы по этому вопросу не пересматривались около 50-ти лет. Поэтому, еще раз повторяю, я не склонна доверять правительству США, когда что-либо касается денег и потребления. 




> Судится с ответчиком из-за несовершённого деяния????   И кто выигрывает? Смешно до жути!


*вот именно из-за несовершенного*. когда начнут конструкцию, то будет уже поздно. Для справки: чтобы начать суд, необязательно ждать, пока их установят. Вначале оформляется проект. Человек ничего не выигрывает, на днях продал квартиру в этом доме. просто ему жаль пожилых людей с верхних этажей. да-да, не смейтесь. 




> "Слишком" - это чей критерий?


это не критерий, а объективная информация, полученная из сравнения количества антенн в США по сравнению с другими странами. Цифры не просите, сейчас у меня их нет.
Вообще я вижу, вы сильно заинтересовались этой темой. Даже не знаю почему, хотя догадываюсь. Бао, если вам и впрямь так интересно, (в чем я лично сомневаюсь) могу дать вам адрес того человека, который про это знает. Он вам с радостью все расскажет, поделится литературой и т.п..  Мне же она не особо интересна, в детали я никогда не вдавалась и тратить свое время, отвечая на глупые вопросы, я не хочу, это раз. Два, наша тема лежит в другой плоскости. *Если хотите обсудить детали установки и эксплуатации сотовых антенн - начните новую тему, пожалуйста.* 



> Зато, как я вижу, безоговорочно доверяете другим сайтам...


предпочитаю книги.
Еще раз: если вам и впрямь интересно, начните новую тему.

----------


## Спокойный

> прибор такой, я не знаю, как он называется. прямоугольной формы, есть экран со шкаолй красный-оранжевый-зеленый. При перемещении в пространстве изменяет цвет. При наведении на антенны в радиусе килолметра становится желтым.


Охота на лис?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> *вот именно из-за несовершенного*. когда начнут конструкцию, то будет уже поздно. Для справки: чтобы начать суд, необязательно ждать, пока их установят. Вначале оформляется проект. Человек ничего не выигрывает, на днях продал квартиру в этом доме. просто ему жаль пожилых людей с верхних этажей. да-да, не смейтесь.


Какое там "смейтесь"... Боже, как страшно жить! Сколько кругом... жалостливых людей! А ведь именно такие когда-то отправляли на костёр Джордано Бруно и травили Ломоносова.




> прибор такой, *я не знаю, как он называется*. прямоугольной формы, есть экран со шкалой красный-оранжевый-зеленый. При перемещении в пространстве изменяет цвет.


Вот она, наука и техника XXI столетия!  :Big Grin:  (Жирный шрифт мой.)

----------


## Светлана

> Светлана, Вы правы, обучение в школе - это тоже в значительной степени пропаганда. Что читать, как читать, как понимать, какие делать выводы. 
> По физике и химии, правда, ставятся эксперименты, но то, как именно их интерпретировать даются "подсказки"
> Пропаганда - это не значит нечто безусловно плохое. Нужно лишь не становиться ее жертвами. Никто не мешает сомневаться и искать, доверять, но проверять, верить, но не исключать обратного.


господи, я про это и писала. ведь  это итак всем понятно.  к чему эти лирические отступления?))))) тема и бе этого большая получается  :Big Grin:  




> Вы вправе верить, что будто бы доказан риск антен на крыше жилого дома, даже не задумываясь о том, что это за риск и как конкретно он влияет на организм. ... Поймите правильно, "исследовать" - значит проводить эксперименты, наблюдения, публиковать и обсуждать эти эксперименты, наблюдения и интепретацию результатов, потому что можно сделать ошибки и прийти к неправильным выводам.


вы знаете, я в принципе не верю ни во вред антенн, ни в их безопасность. потому что  я не ученый и в данный вопрос никогда не вдавалась.  Однако в данной ситуации по меньшей мере неэтично не обращать внимание на мнения некоторых исследований. Потому что проверять, есть ли  вред  от антенн на людях  (при наличии противоречивых мнений)- как-то ммм не хорошо.  живо могу представить себе реакцию  семьи с маленькими детьми, которых ставят перед фактом установки антенн, а на вопрос, безопасно ли это, им что-то говорят о "приемлемом риске". Заниматься "интерпретацией" и "экспериментами" на мой взгляд лучше не на живых людях, которые к тому же этому возражают.



> Суд - это не то место, где подтверждаются результаты исследований. Там они могут быть признаны существенными или несущественными для конкретного дела.


вот именно. пожалуйста, порчитайте внимательнее мои сообщения про этот вопрос. Все это можно бы было не писать, если бы вы сразу это сделали и попытались понять, к чему я все это написала в рамках данной темы. 
И еще большая просьба: если вы действительно хотите обсудить данную проблему, которая не касается нашего топика, то начните пожалуйста новую тему, ладно?

----------


## Буль

> Уважаемый Бао, если вам так интересно узнать "механику  вреда", то почитайте пожалуйста литературу.


Уважаемая Светлана, я знаю этот вопрос досконально. Никакой радиации в исзлучении сотовых антенн нет и быть не может! Заявлять обратное способен только человек, абсолютно не сведующий в физике элементарных частиц!

Я спрашиваю Вас о механике процесса только и исключительно потому, чтобы понять - преднамеренно ли Вы вводите читателей в заблуждение или сами добросовестно заблуждаетесь?




> прибор такой, я не знаю, как он называется. прямоугольной формы, есть экран со шкаолй красный-оранжевый-зеленый. При перемещении в пространстве изменяет цвет. При наведении на антенны в радиусе килолметра становится желтым.


Аааа, ну если прямоугольной формы - то точно не врёт! А как он работает и что он фиксирует - это знать незачем! Главное - что становится *жёлтым*.   :EEK!:  Это автоматически доказывает всё, что нужно. Слава буддам что цвет не синий. Или фиолетовый...  :Cool:

----------


## Светлана

> Какое там "смейтесь"... Боже, как страшно жить! Сколько кругом... жалостливых людей! А ведь именно такие когда-то отправляли на костёр Джордано Бруно и травили Ломоносова.


к чему все это?

----------


## Светлана

> Уважаемая Светлана, я знаю этот вопрос досконально. Никакой радиации в исзлучении сотовых антенн нет и быть не может! Заявлять обратное способен только человек, абсолютно не сведующий в физике элементарных частиц!


я с вами не согласна. Это ИМХО поэтому отвечать не стоит.  Далее.
см. повтор моего  сообщения выше "замеряла бы я или нет, на вопрос не влияет".  
Далее. Есть люди, тоже утверждающие, что досконально знают вопрос и придерживающихся другого мнения. Пишите ssdrago собака aim.com 
Еще раз вам говорю, что мне лично плевать на эти антенны и есть ли от них радиация. Этот пример я привела для другого. Если вам очень интересно, начните новую тему, чтобы не отступать от топика или пишите на e-mail, который я указала. Если вас не устраивает ни то, ни другое, то давайте поговорим прямо сейчас по icq или skype. 
Или вам просто важно, чтобы последнее слово было за вами?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> к чему все это?


К тому, что невежество не перестаёт быть невежеством от благих намерений и крикливого тона. Впрочем, это действительно другая тема.




> я с вами не согласна. Это ИМХО поэтому отвечать не стоит.


И это вы называете диспутом? общением?

----------


## Буль

> вы знаете, я в принципе не верю ни во вред антенн, ни в их безопасность. потому что  я не ученый и в данный вопрос никогда не вдавалась.


Как же так же? А разве жёлтый цвет в прямоугольном приборе не доказывает вредность окончательно и бесповоротно?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Однако в данной ситуации по меньшей мере неэтично не обращать внимание на мнения некоторых исследований.


Исследований - да. А не замеров прямоугольным прибором. Так вот ни одни исследования не подтвердили существование вредного влияния сотовых антенн на организм человека.




> Потому что проверять, есть ли  вред  от антенн на людях  (при наличии противоречивых мнений)- как-то ммм не хорошо.


Понимаете, чтобы утверждать отсутствие вляния на организм человека пылевых бурь на Марсе - вовсе не надо посылать людей на Марс. Нужно просто понимать как влияют бури на организм человека. И не нужно будет основываться на жёлтом цвете неизвестного прямоугольного прибора  :Wink:  

Ещё проще: чтобы понять что в магазине без денег не дадут печенья вовсе не нужно пытаться пройти с печеньем в кармане через кассу. Нужно просто знать что такое товарно-денежные отношения. Или, как альтернативный вариант: полагаться на цвет неизвестного прямоугольного прибора  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлана

> Исследований - да. А не замеров прямоугольным прибором. Так вот ни одни исследования не подтвердили существование вредного влияния сотовых антенн на организм человека.


подтвердить или нет возможно только более чем через 15 лет (ссылку могу найти позже).  поэтому подтверждений и нет.  Если бы я была на месте тех жильцов, то не захотела бы проверять на себе, знаете ли.



> К тому, что невежество не перестаёт быть невежеством от благих намерений и крикливого тона. Впрочем, это действительно другая тема.


"невежество" это или нет, думаю, судить не нам. 



> И это вы называете диспутом? общением?


нет. я еще раз повторяю, что не хочу общаться и вести "диспут" на тему сотовых антенн. она  мне не интересна, поэтому пишу ИМХО и прошу не отвечать. 



> А потом возмущаетесь, что вас, такую белую-пушистую, обижают злые снобы-модераторы?


а я разве возмущаюсь? 
спасибо за комплимент про "белую и пушистую", если это им являлось. Кстати, до вашего сообщения даже не обращала внимание, модератор там пишет или нет)))
Дмитрий, не знаю как вам, но мне не кажется что меня кто-то обижает.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Виноват, перепутал вас с Татьяной.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Мне уже очень интересно, как у вас получится дать ответ женшине, не прибегая к прямому насилию.

----------


## Neroli

Извините, что встреваю в вашу тему с прибором, но захотелось поговорить. 
Неспособность не есть мяса - наверное все же препятствие и одним "пердежом" тут не оправдаешься.  

Я существо не совершенное, я осознаю свою ситуацию и свою неспособность обходится без мяса, но я выкупаю то, что было приготовлено, плачу деньги безовсякого желания чтобы на них было продавцами приобретено другое мясо, стараюсь есть осознанно, хочу установить связь с тем, что съедено и попытаться помочь, помочь раз и навсегда. 
И это не оправдание, которое я себе придумываю, это попытка обратить препятствие в Путь. Тело, не умеющее синтезировать недостающие аминокислоты - тоже препятствие.  :Smilie:  

Была притча про то как два противоположных действия с благой мотивацией имели одинаковые последствия.  Когда один накрыл грязной подошвой статуэтку Будды, чтобы она не мокла под дождем, а другой убрал эту подошву, потому что нечего ей грязной на статуэтке Будды делать. У обоих все хорошо сложилось.

зы: кстати, как обратить неприязнь к мясоедам в Путь я не знаю.

----------


## Светлана

> Пропаганду отказа от мяса все таки стоит признать сектой, не имеющей никакого отношения к Дхарме Будды, отвлекающей внимание от слов Будды и от практики, делающей излишние акценты и возмущающей и без того омраченные умы.


BTR, я с вами согласна, что некоторые люди слишком зациклены на отказе от мяса  и призывах к другим его не есть. Такое существует. это правда. Однако вы  невнимательно читали мои сообщения выше.  В частности, что касается Чатрала Ринпоче, который именно и занимается данной "пропагандой отказа от мяса" наряду с Далай ламой, Сопой Ринпоче и другими ( в меньшей степени). Я лично не считаю их членами некой "секты" и склонна доверять.Если они считают нужным сделать порой на этом акцент, то им виднее,  отвлекает ли это от практики и "возмущает ли умы".

----------


## Топпер

> вполне возможно. в любом случае, замеряла бы я или нет, сути не меняет. Есть разные мнения, как против (со стороны некоторых ученых), так и "приемлемый риск" (со стороны сотовых компаний). а законы по этому вопросу не пересматривались около 50-ти лет. Поэтому, еще раз повторяю, я не склонна доверять правительству США, когда что-либо касается денег и потребления.


Вообще, это меняет суть принципиально.
(это я вам, как инженер в области радиосвязи, радиовещания и телевидения говорю)

----------


## Gaza

Девочке 21 год. Она не физик. Путается в антенах, излучениях, приборах. Ну вы-то взрослые мужики - физики, что вы стебётесь над ней и улюлюкаете? Буддисты.

----------


## Спокойный

> Девочке 21 год. Она не физик. Путается в антенах, излучениях, приборах. Ну вы-то взрослые мужики - физики, что вы стебётесь над ней и улюлюкаете? Буддисты.


К 21 году она вполне уже может быть женщиной.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Только что вернулся с кухни, где, памятуя о кремлевской диете, говорящей нам о том, что есть мясо на ночь можно без опасений, сьел три котлеты из СВИНОГО И ГОВЯЖЬЕГО ФАРША (sic!) и пошел на БФ.

----------


## Буль

> Девочке 21 год. Она не физик. Путается в антенах, излучениях, приборах. Ну вы-то взрослые мужики - физики, что вы стебётесь над ней и улюлюкаете?


К сожалению я не вижу другого способа показать ей то, что информационный источник, которому она доверяет до степени цитирования - лжив.  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, я с вами согласна, что некоторые люди слишком зациклены на отказе от мяса  и призывах к другим его не есть. Такое существует. это правда. Однако вы  невнимательно читали мои сообщения выше.  В частности, что касается Чатрала Ринпоче, который именно и занимается данной "пропагандой отказа от мяса" наряду с Далай ламой, Сопой Ринпоче и другими ( в меньшей степени). Я лично не считаю их членами некой "секты" и склонна доверять.Если они считают нужным сделать порой на этом акцент, то им виднее,  отвлекает ли это от практики и "возмущает ли умы".


Я бы хотел увидеть конкретную ФОРМУ этих призывов. Понимаете? Я не говорю, что вовсе не стоит призывать к *правильным средствам существования*, которые не приводят к вреду и страданиям для других существ. Это один из этапов благородного восьмеричного пути. 
Я говорю о том, что не стоит презрительно и неуважительно отзываться о других людях, мотивируя это тем, что их средства к существования неправильные. Разве нельзя делать то же самое уважительно и мягко, не нарушая другого пункта Благородного восьмеричного пути о *Правильной Речи*?

Вот сейчас перевожу этот текст 
http://home.nethere.net/dsparks/FUNDAMEN.TXT

Есть там одна интересная цитата Будды:



> The Buddha has clearly and positively expressed himself on this 
>   point. He says: "The man enmeshed in delusion will never be purified 
>   through the mere study of holy books, or sacrifices to gods, or 
>   through fasts, or sleeping on the ground, or difficult and strenuous 
>   vigils, or the repetition of prayers. Neither gifts to priests, nor 
>   self-castigation, nor performance of rites and ceremonies can work 
>   purification in him who is filled with craving. It is not through the 
>   partaking of meat or fish that man becomes impure, but through 
>   drunkenness, obstinacy, bigotry, deceit, envy, self-exaltation, 
> ...


Я не слишком сильный знаток английского, пользуюсь словарем и не очень свободно владею оборотами речи, но в общем смысле это звучит так:



> Будда ясно и решительно высказался по этому поводу. Он сказал: «Человек, охваченный заблуждениями никогда не очистит мысли лишь изучением святых книг или жертвами богам или голоданием, или сном на земле, или тяжкими и упорными ночными службами, или повторением молитв.  Ни подношения священникам, ни самобичевание, ни совершение обрядов и церемоний не будет очищением для того, кто полон страстных привязанностей. Не через употребление мяса и рыбы человек становится омраченным, но через опьянение, упрямство, слепую приверженность, обман, зависть, тщеславие, пренебрежение к другим и злые намерения – через эти вещи человек становится омраченным.

----------


## Gaza

> К 21 году она вполне уже может быть женщиной


Думаю будет лучше если Вы эту пошлость сами уберёте.

----------


## Спокойный

> Думаю будет лучше если Вы эту пошлость сами уберёте.


Это стёб над вашей вдруг неожиданно пробудившейся тягой к морализаторству, когда ещё совсем недавно нередко первым переходили к хамству.

----------


## Won Soeng

К вопросу об антенах. 
Представьте себе маму маленького ребенка, которой нужно использовать пылесос для уборки дома. Ребенок страшно боится этого чудовища-с-длинным-хоботом-ревущего-и-съедающего-все-маленькие-предметы. Ребенок уверен, что пылесос несет угрозу, особенно ему, маленькому и беззащитному. 
Мама не может ему объяснить, что это совершенно безопасно и она контролирует ситуацию. Что делать маме? 
Так же и ситуация с антенами и жильцами. Жильцы устраивают истерику, потому что НЕ ЗНАЮТ есть ли реальный вред, но слышал ШУМ из прессы, в которой якобы какие-то ученые (какие?) провели исследования (какие? как? когда?) и выявили вред от излучения (дециметрового, примерно в тысячу раз менее слабого, чем излучает телевизионный ретранслятор в практически том же дециметровом диапазоне, но почему то телевизионные антены этих ученых не заинтересовали, как и миллионы телевизоров и мониторов с электронно-лучевыми трубками, и уж тем более сотни тысяч микроволновых печей, да, кстати и сотни, если уже не тысячи мобильников, в каждом многоквартирном доме, которые излучают совокупно не как 18, как 50 таких антенн!) бедных сотовых ретрансляторов... Ну как не расшуметься - сотовые компании просто вредители какие-то, говорят о каком-то приемлемом (ну кто услышит слово "приемлемый" и задумается, о чем оно?) риске, за который явно скрывается настоящий большой вред!!!
Но стоит копнуть этих "исследователей", то не обнаруживается ни внятных исследований, ни публикаций, ни обсуждений. Только сенсации. Зато можно выпускать "наклейки" защищающие от "вредных излучений". Народ у нас физику забывает не то что после школы, а еще до перерыва на уроке физике, когда записывает домашнее задание, так что можно парить торсионными полями, биоэнергетикой и прочими "передовыми идеями отторгаемыми бюрократами от науки!"

Такая же дискуссия выходит и с вегетарианством. Вместо того, чтобы спокойно и последовательно отстаивать безопасность определенного вегетарианского рациона для человека соблюдающего определенный (правильный!) образ жизни, начинаются атаки на привязанности мясоедов, "опровержения" исследований о том, что вообще-то, неразумный отказ от мясных белков И жиров (!) не так-то просто компенсировать в ДИНАМИКЕ обмена веществ неподготовленного организма, и приводят какие-то "исследования" опять же, нигде не опубликованные, кроме "цитат" в веганских и вегетарианских журналах, ссылаются на все подряд хотя бы раз заикнувшиеся о полезности воздержания от употребления мяса в пищу авторитетов любых религий и вероисповеданий и все это зачем?
От нетерпения, от неосновательности всех этих знаний, от желания снова и снова получать подтверждения, что все это хоть и не проверено (как с теми антенами - знаний то из физики не хватает), зато разрекламировано. А кем, да зачем - неважно. 

Это один и тот же механизм. Страх - с одной стороны, тщеславие - с другой. 
Ну конечно же, те кто нас пугает, о нас заботятся, а те кто нас пытается успокоить - они сволочи, недостойные доверия. А ум - деградирует не имея опоры на действительно правдивую информацию. Голова забита рекламой и пропагандой. Но когда-то нужно начинать думать своей головой и брать ответственность за правильные поступки на себя. Заблуждения приводят к страданиям и мучениям гораздо больше, чем плохая погода, природные катаклизмы и естественные пищевые цепочки среди живых организмов.

----------


## Спокойный

У меня сегодня родился афоризм.

Хороший вегетарианец - это вегетарианец, про которого никто не знает, что он вегетарианец.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Только что вернулся с кухни, где, памятуя о кремлевской диете, говорящей нам о том, что есть мясо на ночь можно без опасений, сьел три котлеты из СВИНОГО И ГОВЯЖЬЕГО ФАРША (sic!) и пошел на БФ.


Сколько людей, столько и мнений. 
Корейцы, например, весьма уважают собачатину и не видят в том ничего дурного. А нам почему то это кажется неприемлемым. 
Индейцы, вообще, любили полакомиться человеченкой.
А индусам почему то кажется неприемлемым есть  говядину.

У всех разные представления о допутимости того или иного.

----------


## Neroli

> Только что вернулся с кухни, где, памятуя о кремлевской диете, говорящей нам о том, что есть мясо на ночь можно без опасений, сьел три котлеты из СВИНОГО И ГОВЯЖЬЕГО ФАРША (sic!) и пошел на БФ.


Вы главное не забудьте потом рассказать как сходили в туалет. Сколько раз пукнули и чем пахло. У нас тут так принято, да.

----------


## Буль

> Это один и тот же механизм. Страх - с одной стороны, тщеславие - с другой.


Мани! Ты совсем забыл про мани! (Это те, которые "франки, фунты, стерлинги да тугрики")  :Wink:  

Никого конкретно не имею ввиду, но в общем и целом ситуация известная: "_я-то сам понимаю что от ретрансляторов вреда нет, но эти жильцы-барбосы этого не понимают, т.к. в школе курили на уроках физики. Так что выбор за вами: либо я лично буду подогревать страх + чувство собственной значимости у неучей-барбосов и буду за них составлять грамотные судебные иски на протяжении Х лет, или вы включаете меня в свою программу лояльности (так нынче называют взятки), и, после получения мною ХХХХХХ суммы мы отцепляем барбосов и расходимся с любовью в сердце к электромагнетизму_"  :Wink:

----------

